# Tabuthema Auslaenderkriminalitaet



## JePe (15. Januar 2009)

In einem anderen Thread wurde beklagt, dass Thema Auslaenderkriminalitaet wuerde stets nur zu Wahlkampfzeiten und in populistischer Weise behandelt. Da ich es fuer wichtig halte, soll das der Versuch sein, es herausgeloest zu betrachten.

*Begriffe und Zahlen.*

*Auslaender* im rechtlichen Sinne ist, wer weder die deutsche Staatsan- noch Volkszugehoerigkeit besitzt. Der erfasste, also sich legal in Deutschland aufhaltende Anteil an der Gesamtbevoelkerung (ca. 82 Mio.) betraegt ca. 9 Prozent (ca. 7,5 Mio.). Als "*migrationshintergruendig*" gelten dagegen ca. 19 Prozent (ca. 15,5 Mio.). Hinzu kommt eine nicht serioes bezifferbare Menge an sich illegal in Deutschland aufhaltenden Personen.

Die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik (PKS) unterscheidet lediglich zwischen Deutschen und Nichtdeutschen im Sinne der Auslaenderdefinition - Personen mit Migrationshintergrund werden also pauschal als Deutsche angesehen.

Der Anteil von Nichtdeutschen betraegt ca. 22 Prozent, nach Abzug spezifischer Delikte (Verstoesse gegen Asyl- und Aufenthaltsgesetze etc.) verbleibt ein Anteil von ca. 20 Prozent. Die Zahl wuerde zwangslaeufig noch deutlich hoeher ausfallen, wuerden Personen mit Migrationshintergrund nicht als Deutsche eingestuft werden. Aber auch so ist bemerkenswert, dass jede fuenfte Straftat von einer Bevoelkerungsgruppe begangen wird, die weniger als 10 Prozent Anteil an der Gesamtbevoelkerung hat.

Noch extremer ist das Verhaeltnis bei der Schwerst- und Gewaltkriminalitaet (sog. "herausragende" Straftaten) - es schwankt regional erheblich zwischen etwa 50 bis annaehernd 100 Prozent.

Auffaellig ist ausserdem, dass nicht pauschal Auslaender / Personen mit Migrationshintergrund affin fuer Kriminalitaet sind, sondern vorzugsweise solche mit muslimischem Background, die ca. 45 Prozent dieser Bevoelkerungsgruppe ausmachen.

Exponierten Anteil an diesen Taetergruppen haben schliesslich maennliche Personen unter 40 Jahren.

Ein weiterer, immer oefter und unverbluemter anzutreffender Aspekt ist das Phaenomen der *Inlaender- und Staatsfeindlichkeit*. Waehrend Vokabeln wie "Kartoffel" (beliebtes Schimpfwort fuer Deutsche) noch harmlos sind, kommt es immer oefter zu Uebergriffen von Auslaendern und / oder Personen mit Migrationshintergrund auf Deutsche allgemein oder Staatsbedienstete (Polizei etc.) im Besonderen. Dies koennen regelrechte Treibjagden sein oder aber gezieltes Fallenstellen in Form fingierter Anrufe bei der Polizei etc. mit der ausschliesslichen Absicht, diese in einen Hinterhalt zu koedern. Abseits der hierbei meist exzessiven Gewalt laesst sich hier ein tiefer Hass gegen den Staat und seine Buerger beobachten.

*Deutungen.*

Eine populaere und politisch gewiss korrekte Interpretation dieser Zahlen ist, die ueberproportionale Kriminalitaet der sozialen Position und den Perspektiven der Taeter zuzuschreiben - der Anteil der Auslaender an den Arbeitslosen ist mehr als doppelt so hoch als der deutscher Arbeitsloser; die schulische und daraus folgend berufliche Bildung unterdurchschnittlich.

Aber warum ist das so? Viele der Taeter von heute sind Kinder gut integrierter Auslaender, die schon lange in Deutschland leben - mit besserer Bildung und redlich erarbeitetem Einkommen. Die angebliche Stigmatisierung des Auslaenders und Gewalt und Kriminalitaet als Reaktion, die durch latente Auslaenderfeindlichkeit ueberhaupt erst provoziert wird, geraet hierdurch zur Legende. Dagegen spricht ausserdem, dass auch Laender mit als vorbildlich geltender Integration (bspw. skandinavische Laender) in gleicher Weise betroffen sind.

Gewalttaetigkeit ist in diesen Kreisen haeufig als "cool" etikettiert und generiert Status. Strafandrohungen verpuffen wirkungslos - weil ihnen zu oft die Erfahrung entgegensteht, dass die Strafe unverhaeltnismaessig milde ist und nicht selten erst gar nicht zur Anwendung gelangt.

Ausserdem - warum arbeiten, wenn das Geld zwar nicht auf der Strasse liegt, aber auf dieser ungleich schneller "verdient" werden kann?
*
Perspektiven?*

Das Institut fuer Bevoelkerungsforschung und Sozialpolitik (IBS) hat noch vor wenigen Jahren prognostiziert, dass der Anteil der Deutschen an der Gesamtbevoelkerung im Jahr *2030* auf ca. *50* und im Jahr *2050* auf ca. *40* Prozent zurueckgehen, der Anteil der Nichtdeutschen dagegen im gleichen Zeitraum auf ca. 14 bzw. ca. 18 Prozent ansteigen wuerde.

Das klingt nach weniger als es ist - weil auch hier Migrationshintergrund nicht beruecksichtigt wird. Ausserdem handelt es sich um absolute Zahlen, die nicht in Altersgruppen aufgeschluesselt sind.

Das Statistische Bundesamt hat im Rahmen der sog. "kleinen Volkszaehlung" errechnet, dass bereits *2010* ca. *40* Prozent aller Personen unter 40 Jahren Personen mit Migrationshintergrund sein werden. Anders ausgedrueckt: das Problem wird uns ueber den Kopf heranwachsen.

Ein Blick ins Ausland laesst wenig Gutes erahnen. In den Niederlanden etwa, einem uns prinzipiell nicht unaehnlichem Land, sind einzelne Randgebiete von Ballungszentren (bspw. Amsterdam) objektiv in der Hand muslimischer Banden; es kam wiederholt zu teils wochenlangen Krawallen mit den Sicherheitskraeften. Die Bilder aus Frankreich duerften noch in guter Erinnerung sein.

In Deutschland nicht denkbar? Mitnichten. In meiner Heimatstadt Duisburg gibt es zwar noch keine Ausschreitungen - aber die Grenzen werden bereits gezogen. _Im Duisburger Norden gibt es Stadtteile, in denen sich die Kollegen kaum noch trauen, ein Auto anzuhalten - weil sie wissen, dass sie dann 40 oder 50 Mann an der Backe haben. _Das ist nicht etwa eine NPD-Parole - sondern ein Zitat von Rainer Wendt, Bundesvorsitzender der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft. Der Chef der Duisburger Polizei bezeichnete den Duisburger Norden unlaengst in einem Interview gar ausdruecklich als "Angstraum". Anlaesslich einer am vergangenen Sonntag stattgefundenen Demonstration (fuer mich der Ausloeser zu diesem Thread), die vorgeblich Protest gegen die israelische Militaeraktion formulieren sollte, kam es zu Tumulten wegen einer Israelflagge. Die anwesende Polizei beendete diese dadurch, dass die Wohnung, in der diese Flagge gehisst wurde, in Abwesenheit ihres Mieters aufgebrochen und die Flagge entfernt wurde.

*Quellen.*

(u. a.)

Demo in Duisburg
Die Kinder beim Namen nennen
Die Polizei, dein Feind und Gegner
Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik 2007
Populismus oder Kampf gegen Kriminelle?


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

ich red jetzt mal aus erfahrung:

ausländer, die in der hauptschule waren, sind zu 90% arschlöcher, kriminell, daueralkoholisiert, pöbler, nichtsnutze, bei höheren schulen ist das ca. nur 10%

ich hab etliche probleme mit russen gehabt, angefangen hat es, dass ich damals nicht mit ihnen abgehangen bin, sondern mit deutschen (ich selbst, in russland geboren, deutsche vorfahren, quasi volksdeutscher) freundschaft geschlossen habe und deswegen auch nicht in der Hauptschule geblieben, sondern sofort abgehauen, zur realschule. Ich kann mich gut benehmen, hab keine Vorstrafen, bin nich dauerbesoffen, pöbel nicht im stadtpark etc... aber genau die, die auf der hauptschule geblieben sind, tuen das, und mit denen habe ich auch ziemliche probleme...jetzt mache ich ein berufsvorbereitungsjahr, und in meiner gruppe sind 2 Türken, die es gar nicht einsehen, im unterricht die klappe zu halten, geschweige denn deutsch zu sprechen, einer von denen ist seit geburt in deutschland und spricht deutsch, wie jemand der grad eben hergekommen ist. von denen 2, hat einer nen Hauptschulabschluss, der andere gar keinen...
beide natürlich dumm wie stroh und benehmen gibts auch keins, kein respekt vor den erwachsenen etc....


----------



## mr.madman (15. Januar 2009)

Da hast du dich ja mal wirklich an ein Tabu-Thema gewagt.

Deutschland ist durch seine Rolle in der Geschichte nun mal das Arschloch der Welt, jeder Deutsche der sagt, dass er sein Land liebt, wird direkt als Nazi betitelt.
Solange Deutschland in der Welt noch als "Nazi-Deutschland" gesehen wird, ist es der Regierung nicht möglich, irgendwelche wirklich sinnvollen Maßnahmen gegen Auslaenderkriminalitaet zu ergreifen. In solchen Fällen kann auch meist nicht ohne Gewalt reagiert werden, aber Gewalt mit noch mehr Gewalt zu beantworten hat erst recht keinen Sinn.
Das Ganze ist eine ziemlich verfahrene Situation.
Bin gespannt auf weitere Meinungen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> ausländer, die in der hauptschule waren, sind zu 90% arschlöcher, kriminell, daueralkoholisiert, pöbler, nichtsnutze, bei höheren schulen ist das ca. nur 10%



Auf Hauptschulen ist die Arschlochrate eh sehr hoch. Egal ob mit oder ohne Migrationshintergrund. 

Der Schlüssel ist wie fast immer Bildung. Nur so ist eine vernünftige Integration möglich.

Und wenn "Ausländer" sich unangemessen verhalten liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht an ihrer Herkunft (jeder der schon mal in der Türkei, Russland usw war wird dies bestätigen) sondern an der Perspektivlosigkeit die Ihnen Deutschland bietet. Aus Armut und Dummheit kann nüscht werden, egal wo man herkommt.


Man sollte nicht die Symptome (Kriminalität)  besondert stark bekämpfen sondern die Ursachen (Armut, mangele Bildung, Perspektivlosigkeit) erforschen und ändern. Kriminelle mit zweierlei Maß verurteilen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Januar 2009)

Das traurige dabei ist das viele nur "die Ausländer" sehen und dann nicht differenzieren.
Dadrunter haben dann leider auch Millionen die die absolut unauffällig sind und sich Integriert haben,was nicht zu verwechseln ist mit Aufgabe der Identität.

Übrigens:
Sorry,ich nur Hauptschule.
Das ist sicherlich kein generelles Problem der Hauptschule.
Auch da kann man wenn man will die deutsche Sprache erlernen,was über Pythagoras erfahren und auch wann und wieso die französiche Revolution begonnen hat.
Man muß halt nur wollen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> auch Laender mit als vorbildlich geltender Integration (bspw. skandinavische Laender) in gleicher Weise betroffen sind.



Kannst du das mal bitte belegen?

@Schnitzel: natürlich gibt es auch sehr gute Hauptschulen wo man was lernen kann 
Diese sind aber leider, speziell in Ballungszentren wie Berlin, eher Mangelware.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Und wenn "Ausländer" sich unangemessen verhalten liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht an ihrer Herkunft (jeder der schon mal in der Türkei, Russland usw war wird dies bestätigen) sondern an der Perspektivlosigkeit die Ihnen Deutschland bietet.


Doch, es liegt auch an der Herkunft!
Bzw wie 'Religiös' die Familie ist.

Anyway: google mal nach 'Wurd der denn garnicht gebrieft', wo ein Türke sagte, das Deutschland garnicht soo viel hätte besser machen können...


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal bitte belegen?



Das mache ich mal für ihn > Schweden: Jugendliche randalieren auf Malmös Straßen - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE

Es war vor vier Wochen Thema. Die Polizei hatte einen muslimischen Gebetsraum geräumt, worauf es zu Krawallen kam. Schweden gilt als Beispielland der Integration, hat aber Probleme mit Gettoisierung, weil die freie Wahl des Wohnortes zu eben solchen "Gettos" führt. Es brodelt also unter dem Anschein des Beispiels.

Was ich damals in einem anderen Thread dazu schrieb:



> Da gibt es mehrere Faktoren, die zu einem asozialen Verhalten führen können.
> 
> Fehlende Deutschkenntnisse
> Fehlende Muttersprachenkenntnisse
> ...


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist doch wirklich, dass sich diese "Ausländer" selbst garnicht integrieren _wolle. _Sie schotten sich selber von den Deutschen ab und versuchen ihren eigenen Staat innerhalb unseres Staates zu bilden.
Schonmal versucht mit dem klassischen in Deutschland angesiedelten Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund ein Gespräch zu führen?
Es geht nicht!  Die fallenden Wortlaute brauche ich hier nicht zu erwähnen, jeder kennt sie zu genüge.

Ich denke auch dass es klar daran liegt, dass eine zu große Spalte zwischen  In- und Ausländern besteht. Sie wandern ein, haben meist große Probleme mit der deutschen Sprache, folglich werden sie Probleme haben mit ihrem Schullauf und folglich auch in der Arbeitsfindung.
Keine Arbeit, kein Geld!
Und dann existiert der Neid. Sie können sich nur sehr schwer integrieren und sehen alles deutsche nur negativ wegendessen.

Ein passendes Video wäre:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNVLCDzifF0


----------



## caine2011 (15. Januar 2009)

ich glaub das video belegt nur fehlende bildung
ich kenne kommilitonen die genauso gut deutsch wie ich sprechen und auch migrationshintergrund haben und religiös sind (moslems) und mankann sich total normal über den islam als religion unterhalten wie mit jedem anderen


bildung ist der schlüssel zur friedlichen multikulturellen gesellschaft


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich glaub das video belegt nur fehlende bildung
> ich kenne kommilitonen die genauso gut deutsch wie ich sprechen und auch migrationshintergrund haben und religiös sind (moslems) und mankann sich total normal über den islam als religion unterhalten wie mit jedem anderen
> 
> 
> bildung ist der schlüssel zur friedlichen multikulturellen gesellschaft



richtig. Ich habe selbst einige "Ausländer" (deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund)  in meinem Freundeskreis diese sind alle Akademiker bzw studieren noch. Und somit ein Segen für Deutschland. Die Kloppis (Video) bilden die Ausnahme, nur leider sind sie dermaßen laut das sie schwer zu überhören sind. 

Ich wohne in Berlin und benutze täglich den ÖPNV. Da kannste Sozialstudien betreiben sag ich euch.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch wirklich, dass sich diese "Ausländer" selbst garnicht integrieren _wolle. _Sie schotten sich selber von den Deutschen ab und versuchen ihren eigenen Staat innerhalb unseres Staates zu bilden.
> Schonmal versucht mit dem klassischen in Deutschland angesiedelten Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund ein Gespräch zu führen?
> Es geht nicht!  Die fallenden Wortlaute brauche ich hier nicht zu erwähnen, jeder kennt sie zu genüge.
> 
> ...




Du widersprichst dir selbst. Erst schreibst du das sie sich nicht integrieren wollen, nennst dann die Gründe warum sie es nicht können.


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

ich denke man sollte feststellen:
ausländer heißt nicht gleich Krimineller

Schließe mich den Meinungen an, dass Bildung die beste Gewaltprävention ist, auch wenn ich den Thread nur ganz kurz überflogen hab.

Wenn aber ein Ausländer stark kriminell sind und sich partout nich in die deutschen Sitten- und Wertegemeinschaft (ist allgemein, ich weiß... ka was ich anderes dazu sagen soll xD), würde ich mir die option freihalten, ihn abschieben zu können. Das ist 1.) Abschreckung und 2.) nur vernünftig, weil die meisten froh sein können, hier zu leben und keinen wirklichen Grund haben, gewalttätig zu sein, sieht man sich die Situation in den Herkunftsländern an...

btw: Wieso erst jetzt? Das Thema ist doch seit Hessen out... Wie wäre es mit Steuersenkungen bzw weiteren Konjunkturhilfen in der Diskussion?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> ich denke man sollte feststellen:
> ausländer heißt nicht gleich Krimineller
> 
> Schließe mich den Meinungen an, dass Bildung die beste Gewaltprävention ist, auch wenn ich den Thread nur ganz kurz überflogen hab.
> ...




Richtig. Aber die meisten "bösen Ausländer" sind keine Ausländer. Es sind meist Jugendliche mit deutschem Pass und in der 3.Generation in Deutschland. Es ist erschreckend das die Gesellschaft es nicht geschafft hat diese Menschen zu integrieren.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, es liegt auch an der Herkunft!
> Bzw wie 'Religiös' die Familie ist.
> 
> Anyway: google mal nach 'Wurd der denn garnicht gebrieft', wo ein Türke sagte, das Deutschland garnicht soo viel hätte besser machen können...



Schon mal von Randalen in Istanbul oder Moskau gehört? 
Das Problem ist auch das nicht gerade die türkische Elite nach Deutschland auswandert.


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

> Es ist erschreckend das die Gesellschaft es nicht geschafft hat diese Menschen zu integrieren.


Vorsichtig... die Intitiative müssen nich wir ergreifen, sondern die


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Vorsichtig... die Intitiative müssen nich wir ergreifen, sondern die



Wenn wir ihnen keine Perspektiven aufzeigen wird das nicht geschehen.

Deutschland braucht massive Zuwanderung. Das sollte jeder wissen.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Deutschland braucht massive Zuwanderung. Das sollte jeder wissen.



Aber stark kontrolliert und reglementiert. Ähnlich wie in der Schweiz. Lieber gut kopiert, als schlecht selbst gemacht.

Das wird zwar zu einer (Sozial-)Selektion führen, wer es "wert" ist einzuwandern und wer nicht, aber die Zeiten des Wohlfahrtstaates sind vorbei. Davon abgesehen, gibt es noch genug andere Länder als Deutschland.

Deutschland muss zunächst einmal die Probleme im Land selbst lösen. Erst dann kann auch wieder uneingeschränkt eingewandert werden.


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

> Das wird zwar zu einer (Sozial-)Selektion führen, wer es "wert" ist einzuwandern und wer nicht,


Zyniker würden nix dagegen haben... 
ich schon, aber nur solange, wie die Einwanderer unsere Sozialkassen schonen... denn HartzIV-Einwanderer brauchen wir doch nicht, oder?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

Deutscher Bundestag: Weniger Zuwanderer nach Deutschland

lest mal.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

So dann mal hier m ein Senf dazu. 

Ich habe kien Problem mit Einwanderen oder der gleichen solange sie hier herkommen um sich hier zu integrieren, sprich um hier als Deutscher zu leben.

Was ich garnicht ab kann ist jetzt aber auch das extrem Beispiel, sind diese möchtegern Deutschtürken oder so die ankommen und sagen "scheiß Deutsche".

So und jetzt warum werden mache kiminell und andere sind ganz normale Mitbürger?

Ich denke mal eines der Hauptprobleme ist sicherlich das es viel zu viele Virttel etc. gibt in denen fast nur Ausländer wohnen, denn so können sie sich ja auch nicht integrieren.

So und wenn sie nicht integriert sind ist es auch klar das sie nicht so leicht einen Job bekommen, schon garnicht wenn sie kaum Deutsch können.

Und wer keinen Job hatt also kein Einkommen wird dann über kurz oder lang je nachdem zum Kriminellen.

Zum Beispiel jeder Ausländer der je in meiner Klasse war würde ich als integriert bezeichnen und zwar aus dem Grund das es in unsere Klasse maximal ein bis zwei Ausländer gab.

Das Gegenbeispiel ist das es in manchen Klassen von Deutschland so ist das nur ein bis zwei Deutsche und der Rest Ausländer sind, und wie sollen dann die Ausländer integriert werden?

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> So dann mal hier m ein Senf dazu.
> 
> Ich habe kien Problem mit Einwanderen oder der gleichen solange sie hier herkommen um sich hier zu integrieren, sprich um hier als Deutscher zu leben.
> 
> ...




Da hast du recht. Die Ghettobildung ist ein großes Problem.
Aber was kann man dagegen tun? 

Wenn ich nach, sagen wir mal, Stockholm auswandern würde und ich hören würde da gibt es einen Bezirk mit vielen Deutschen ich glaube dann würde ich da hinziehen. Und wenn denn da ein deutscher Bäcker ist und ein deutsches Restaurant, würde ich da auch hingehen. Alle in meinem Viertel sprechen deutsch, warum dann schwedisch lernen? Das fördert natürlich nicht die Integration aber so ticken die Menschen nun mal.

Das hat nichts mit "Ich will mich nicht integrieren" zu tun. Der Anreiz ist einfach nicht da bzw nicht sichtbar.

Was kann man da machen?


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Die Ghettobildung ist ein großes Problem.
> Aber was kann man dagegen tun?
> 
> Wenn ich nach, sagen wir mal, Stockholm auswandern würde und ich hören würde da gibt es einen Bezirk mit vielen Deutschen. Ich glaube dann würde ich da hinziehen.



Ich würde wohl auch in einen deutschen Bezirk ziehen, obwohl ich wieß das das dumm ist.

Liegt halt in der Natur des Menschen das er sich seines gleichen sucht.

Tja was kann man machen, das der Staat etwas vorschreibt würde wohl nichts bringen.

Der Staat sollte es aber irgendwie in gewisserweise Förden das Ausländer verteilter wohnen, z.B. Vermieter die scheu vor Ausländern zu nehemn durch eine gewisse Absicherung des Vermieters.

PS: Ich vertrete eh die Meinung das der Staat fördern soll und nicht vorschreiben, siehe das lächerliche Nichtrauchergesetz.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist das Nicht-Raucher-Gesetz ein Meilenstein der Weltgeschichte. Das sage ich jetzt als Nicht-Raucher. Als Raucher würde ich sagen, ist es eher diskriminierend, als gesundheitsfördernd.

Auf lange Sicht braucht Deutschland einfach Einwanderer. Sonst wird unser geniales Rentensystem schneller kollabieren, als ich sterbe. Allerdings nutzt da Einwanderung auch nur was, wenn diese Einwanderer auch in die Sozialkasse ein bezahlen. Deswegen die Sozialauswahl. Klingt zwar hart und diskriminierend, aber erst kommt das Fressen, dann die Moral.

An der freien Wohnortswahl ist leider auch nichts zu machen. Nicht ohne GG-Änderung.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist nicht nur die Integration, es gibt genug Ausländer die perfekt integriert sind und deren Eltern schon integriert sind und die dann trotzdem gewalttätig werden ohne dass es dafür einen ersichtlichen Grund gibt.

*@JePe: *Danke dass du dieses Thema mal angesprochen hast


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht nur die Integration, es gibt genug Ausländer die perfekt integriert sind und deren Eltern schon integriert sind und die dann trotzdem gewalttätig werden ohne dass es dafür einen ersichtlichen Grund gibt.



Ja das ist dann halt ein stink normaler Krimineller, hast ja geschrieben das er integriert ist also ist er ein Deutscher und somit kein Ausländer.^^

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ja das ist dann halt ein stink normaler Krimineller, hast ja geschrieben das er integriert ist also ist er ein Deutscher und somit kein Ausländer.^^
> 
> MfG DanielX




Richtig, glaube nicht das die Quote unter perfekt Integrierten höher ist als unter Deutschen.

btw: Nichtrauchergesetz  FTW!!!


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. Januar 2009)

Die Gewalt die es damals bei uns in der Schule gab wurde fast ausschließlich von perfekt integrierten Ausländern ausgeführt, welche auch in Fußballvereinen, etc.. waren. Ich als Deutsche habe mich mit denen zwar auch verabredet und habe auch etwas mit einigen von denen unternommen, das hat leider aber nichts an deren Gewaltbereitschaft geändert. Und das obwohl ich sowohl auch meine Freunde versucht waren sie zu integrieren, wobei sie ja integriert waren, aber trotzdem wurden dann Handys abgezogen (auch wenn es damals noch tragbare Telefonzellen waren ), schwächere angemacht, etc.... Traurig aber wahr 

Meine Vermutung ist dass es mit an der Hip Hop-Musik liegt welche schon versucht die Gewalt gegenüber anderen zu verherrlichen, nach dem Motto: "Es ist toll ein Gangster zu sein".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> *Auslaender* im rechtlichen Sinne ist, wer weder die deutsche Staatsan- noch Volkszugehoerigkeit besitzt. Der erfasste, also sich legal in Deutschland aufhaltende Anteil an der Gesamtbevoelkerung (ca. 82 Mio.) betraegt ca. 9 Prozent (ca. 7,5 Mio.). Als "*migrationshintergruendig*" gelten dagegen ca. 19 Prozent (ca. 15,5 Mio.).



Die sich zu 10% auf Migranten und 5% in Deutschland geborene und aufgewachsene Personen aufteilen.



> Die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik (PKS) unterscheidet lediglich zwischen Deutschen und Nichtdeutschen im Sinne der Auslaenderdefinition - Personen mit Migrationshintergrund werden also pauschal als Deutsche angesehen.
> 
> Der Anteil von Nichtdeutschen betraegt ca. 22 Prozent, nach Abzug spezifischer Delikte (Verstoesse gegen Asyl- und Aufenthaltsgesetze etc.) verbleibt ein Anteil von ca. 20 Prozent.



Mal als generelle Anmerkung:
Die PKS bezieht sich grundsätzlich auf Tatverdächtige, nicht Täter.
Ob das einen Unterschied macht, bleibt zu untersuchen - die (auch hier) geäußerten (Vor)Urteile zu in Frage kommenden Straftätern und Bandenkriminalität könnten aber Mechanismen für einen derartigen Unterschied darstellen.



> Noch extremer ist das Verhaeltnis bei der Schwerst- und Gewaltkriminalitaet (sog. "herausragende" Straftaten) - es schwankt regional erheblich zwischen etwa 50 bis annaehernd 100 Prozent.
> 
> Auffaellig ist ausserdem, dass nicht pauschal Auslaender / Personen mit Migrationshintergrund affin fuer Kriminalitaet sind, sondern vorzugsweise solche mit muslimischem Background, die ca. 45 Prozent dieser Bevoelkerungsgruppe ausmachen.
> 
> Exponierten Anteil an diesen Taetergruppen haben schliesslich maennliche Personen unter 40 Jahren.



Quelle? 
Falls PKS: Seitenzahl? (Bei dem Umhang aufgrund mangelnder Struktur und Umfang mag ichs einfach übersehen haben, aber andere Stellen legen ein anderes Verhältniss nahe)



> Ein weiterer, immer oefter und unverbluemter anzutreffender Aspekt ist das Phaenomen der *Inlaender- und Staatsfeindlichkeit*.


Quelle?



> Waehrend Vokabeln wie "Kartoffel" (beliebtes Schimpfwort fuer Deutsche) noch harmlos sind,



Anmerkung, Straftateentwicklung 2006/2007, "Beleidigungen": 
Deutsche +3,8%, Ausländer -1,3%



> kommt es immer oefter zu Uebergriffen von Auslaendern und / oder Personen mit Migrationshintergrund auf Deutsche allgemein oder Staatsbedienstete (Polizei etc.) im Besonderen.



Gerade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es kaum Forschung und keine offiziellen Statistiken zum Migrationshintergrund gibt:
Quelle?



> Aber warum ist das so? Viele der Taeter von heute sind Kinder gut integrierter Auslaender, die schon lange in Deutschland leben



Quelle?



> Gewalttaetigkeit ist in diesen Kreisen haeufig als "cool" etikettiert und generiert Status.



Quelle? (anm.: "häufig" - also empirische Quelle bitte)



> Strafandrohungen verpuffen wirkungslos - weil ihnen zu oft die Erfahrung entgegensteht, dass die Strafe unverhaeltnismaessig milde ist und nicht selten erst gar nicht zur Anwendung gelangt.



Quelle, empirische ("oft")



> Anders ausgedrueckt: das Problem wird uns ueber den Kopf heranwachsen.



Insgesamt ist die Entwicklung des Ausländeranteils rückläufig... Heute sinds zwar noch 20%, Mitte der 90er waren es aber mal 30%. Wenn das so weiter geht, finden wir das Problem irgendwann nicht mehr, weil es zu klein geworden ist.
Übrigens gerade auch in den von vielen Leuten typischerweise Ausländern zugesprochenen Straftaten, Entwicklung Deutsche bzw. Ausländer im Vergleich von 2006 nach 2007:

Körperverletzung: Deutsche +2,5%. Ausländer -0,3%
Schwerer Diebstahl: Deutsche +4,3%. Ausländer +0,9%

Genaugenommen wächst uns die Ausländerkriminalität nur in einem einzigen Segment über den Kopf, und das bedroht wirklich die deutsche Gesellschaft und Kultur:

Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften: 60% Zuwachs bei ausländischen Straftätern! 
(48,1% bei Deutschen)

In allen anderen Bereichen wächst der bei deutschen Straftätern der Anteil schneller.




> Das ist nicht etwa eine NPD-Parole - sondern ein Zitat von Rainer Wendt, Bundesvorsitzender der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft.



Der übrigens regelmäßig daraufhinweißt, dass die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland ziemlich gut ist, es aber massive Probleme bei der Polizeifinanzierung (Personal, Ausbildung und Ausrüstung) gibt. Meinung zu gezielten Schwerpunkten hat er auch:
"Mit einer muslimischen Polizei-Einheit wird ein völlig falsches Signal gesendet. Nämlich, dass wir einer Bevölkerungsgruppe besonderer Aufmerksamkeit schenken müssen. Und das wollen wir nicht."



> die vorgeblich Protest gegen die israelische Militaeraktion formulieren sollte, kam es zu Tumulten wegen einer Israelflagge. Die anwesende Polizei beendete diese dadurch, dass die Wohnung, in der diese Flagge gehisst wurde, in Abwesenheit ihres Mieters aufgebrochen und die Flagge entfernt wurde.



Mal wieder ein schönes Zeichen für Überforderung von Beamten auf Demonstrationen.



Ach ja, ehe jetzt alle in Panik verfallen, noch ein paar Zahlen um auf nicht ganz so einseitige Gedanken zu kommen:

- Anteile der Herkunftsländer am Migrationshintergrund:
Türkei (14,2%), Russische Föderation (9,4%), Polen (6,9%), Italien (4,2%), Rumänien, Serbien und Montenegro (3+3%), Kroatien (2,6%), Bosnien und Herzegowina (2,3%) sowie Griechenland (2,2%)
Also ein erheblicher Anteil aus Gegenden mit primär christlicher Bevölkerung, das Schreckensbild des muslimischen Mobs passt also nicht 100%ig

- Kriminalitätsverteilung nach Stadtgröße (bekanntermaßen siedeln sich Zuwanderer selten aufm Dorf an):
>500000: 13220 Straftaten/100000 Einwohner
100000-500000: 9789 Straftaten/100000 Einwohner
20000-100000: 7895 Straftaten/100000 Einwohner
<20000: 4504 Straftaten/100000 Einwohner
Also vielleicht doch eher Einfluss der Umgebung denn denn genetische Veranlagung?

Altersverteilung bei deutschen und ausländischen Tatverdächtigen:
<14: 4,7% bzw. 3,6%
14-18: 12,8% bzw. 9,4%
18-21: 11% bzw. 9%
21-25: 11,7% bzw. 12,6%
21+: 71,5% bzw. 78%
Fazit: Vor allem die über 25 jährigen sind an einem Ausländeranteil schuldig, das Bild vom 20 jährigen türkischen Dealer gehört überarbeitet

Quellen:
PKS (siehe oben)
Terrrorabwehr: Muslimische Polizisten sollen in Moschee beten - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE
Bevölkerung mit Migrationshintergrund I - Migration






DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Schon mal von Randalen in Istanbul oder Moskau gehört?
> Das Problem ist auch das nicht gerade die türkische Elite nach Deutschland auswandert.



In Istanbul des öfteren - Kopftuchgeschichte, Demos gegen Karikaturen oder Israel,... . mangelnde Kontrolle von Emotionen ist in Vorderasien häufig zu sehen, mag vielleicht auch am Wetter liegen 
In Moskau sieht es anders aus, da ist Berichterstattung ein bißchen Lückenhaft - ist ja auch nachvollziehbar, bekanntermaßen sind selbst deutlich gekennzeichnete internationale Reporter nicht vor dem Umgang der russischen Regierung mit opositionellen Meinungen oder Personen sicher.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Istanbul des öfteren - Kopftuchgeschichte, Demos gegen Karikaturen oder Israel,... . mangelnde Kontrolle von Emotionen ist in Vorderasien häufig zu sehen, mag vielleicht auch am Wetter liegen
> In Moskau sieht es anders aus, da ist Berichterstattung ein bißchen Lückenhaft - ist ja auch nachvollziehbar, bekanntermaßen sind selbst deutlich gekennzeichnete internationale Reporter nicht vor dem Umgang der russischen Regierung mit opositionellen Meinungen oder Personen sicher.



Ich meinte eigentlich Jugendbanden oder Randale nach "Pariser Art".


----------



## JePe (15. Januar 2009)

@ruyven_macaran:

Fuer jemanden, der sonst gerne Individualerfahrung referenziert, finde ich Dein Begehr nach (noch mehr) Quellen bemerkenswert. Nur ein paar davon:

Klick.
Klick #2.
Klick #3.
Klick #4.
Klick #5.

Sollte das nicht genuegen, wird Dir google.de jede Menge weitere Treffer liefern.

Deine Folgerungen sind im Uebrigen weitgehend falsch - weil sie die Begriffsdefinitionen ausblenden.

Der Rueckgang auslaendischer Straftaeter bei gleichzeitiger Zunahme der deutschen begruendet sich vor allem ueber die Zurechnung migrationshintergruendiger Straftaeter zu den Deutschen. Im Grunde also eine Wanderbewegung innerhalb der Statistik.

Dass das Problem schon bald nicht mehr wahrnehmbar sein wird, liegt vor allem daran, dass bereits im naechsten Jahr der Anteil der Personen unter 40 Jahren mit Migrationshintergrund bei etwa 40 Prozent liegen wird.

Wenn Herr Wendt sagt, dass etwas nicht _gewollt_ sei, trifft dies keine Aussage ueber die objektive _Notwendigkeit_. Das von mir angefuehrte Zitat widerlegt es ebensowenig wie die Einschaetzung des Chefs der Duisburger Polizei.

Das "Schreckensbild" eines muslimischen Mobs passt wie die Faust auf´s Auge (worauf es haeufig ja auch hinaeuslaeuft). In den Niederlanden wollte man das lange Zeit auch nicht wahrhaben - und versucht jetzt, mit Ausgangssperren fuer bestimmte Ethnien das Problem einzudaemmen.

Verweise auf "genetische Veranlagung" habe ich nie angebracht und finde ich unerhoert! Natuerlich ist die _Umgebung_ praegend - also zuvorderst soziale Kontakte und da vor allem die (Nicht-)Vermittlung von Werten durch Familie, Verwandte und Freunde.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Verweise auf "genetische Veranlagung" habe ich nie angebracht und finde ich unerhoert! Natuerlich ist die _Umgebung_ praegend - also zuvorderst soziale Kontakte und da vor allem die (Nicht-)Vermittlung von Werten durch Familie, Verwandte und Freunde.



Da fällt mir sofort das Stichwort "Soziale (Äußere) Determination" ein. Man könnte also sagen, dass der "kriminelle Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund mit extremer Neigung zur Gewalt" ein Opfer der eigenen Umgebung ist. 

Die Lösung wäre einfach gesagt, die Änderung der Umgebung in einem frühen Stadium der Entwicklung des Menschen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da fällt mir sofort das Stichwort "Soziale (Äußere) Determination" ein. Man könnte also sagen, dass der "kriminelle Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund mit extremer Neigung zur Gewalt" ein Opfer der eigenen Umgebung ist.
> 
> Die Lösung wäre einfach gesagt, die Änderung der Umgebung in einem frühen Stadium der Entwicklung des Menschen.




Wo wir wieder bei der Ghettobildung sind. Scheint die Wurzel des Übels zu sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> ...also zuvorderst soziale Kontakte und da vor allem die (Nicht-)Vermittlung von Werten durch Familie, Verwandte und Freunde.



1977 bin ich durch die Scheidung meiner Eltern kurz nach der Einschulung zusammen mit meiner Mutter von Xanten nach Duisburg gezogen,
also vom Platten Land in die Großstadt.
Neben uns wohnte eine türkische Familie die gerade erst in Deutschland angekommen war und einen Sohn in meinem Alter hatte.
Nach ein paar Tagen klingelte es und das Familienoberhaupt stand vor der Tür.
In gebrochenem Deutsch fragte er ob ich seinen Sohn auf dem Schulweg  begleiten könnte,
da er alleine Angst hätte.Klar,warum auch nicht.
In der folgenden Zeit entwickelte sich zwar keine innige aber doch eine feste Freunschaft zwischen unseren Familien.
Wir luden uns gegenseitig zum Essen ein und konnten uns auch sonst immer aufeinander verlassen wenn Not am Mann war.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Ich hab selten so freundliche und vorbehaltslos liebenswürdige Menschen kennengelernt wie die Kilic's.
Wenn mich jemand Werte gelehrt hat,dann waren das zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil unsere türkischen Nachbarn.
Mann sollte nie nie nie den Fehler machen alle über einen Kamm zu scheren sondern zuerst den Menschen zu sehen. 
Sonst kommen wir wieder dahin wo wir vor 70 Jahren schonmal begonnen haben.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

> Es ist erschreckend das die Gesellschaft es nicht geschafft hat diese Menschen zu integrieren.



SCHMARRKOPF! sorry für das, aber das is totaler humbug! 1993 sind meine eltern mit mir nach deutschland gekommen ( ich grad 1 jahr alt), platz haben wir in einem wohnheim gefunden, wo die miete sehr niedrig war, gemeinschaftsklo, gemeinschaftsküche, und 1 zimmer pro familie, ein paar m²...grad ma platz für ein bett und ein schrank.

mein vatter hat durch nen bekannten nen job als Betonarbeiter bekommen und ist 1 jahr lang, 10 kilometer mit dem fahrrad frühs und abends gefahren. meine mutter hat ne stelle in einem gasthof bekommen, musste jeden tag 5 kilometer laufen.

beide konnten kein wort deutsch, als sie nach deutschland gekommen sind. sie haben nen sprachkurs in einer stadt, die 35km entfernt war. zusätzlich zur arbeit haben sie es geschafft, nen sprachkurs und Fahrstunden (mein dad) zu belegen... beide können zwar kein perfektes deutsch, bei meiner mutter is der wortschatz aber groß, nur an der grammatik hakts ab und zu. Mein dad hat zusätzlich deutsch von arbeitskollegen gelernt, alles eingefleischte Franken...also er kann kaum hochdeutsch. als ich mit 3 in den kindergarten gegangen bin, konnte ich kein wort deutsch...alles lang und hart selbst erlernt...von wegen wir deutschen ( ich hab deutsche vorfahren) lassen die ausländer nicht integrieren, sie wollen es nicht! aus mit der diskussion!


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

@willy

Stimmt es gibt leider Leute die sich einfach nicht integrieren wollen und diese Leute würde ich auch sehr gerne aus Deutschland rauswerfen!

Nur diese Leute sind doch meist in ihren eigenen Ländern nicht erwünscht!

PS: Ich würde auch gerne einige Deutsche rauswerfen aber das geht halt nicht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich willy nur anschließen.
Genauso schauts nämlich aus...

Und ich schließe mich auch seiner Meinung an, das wir schnellstmöglich mal ein paar Ausländer rausschmeißen sollten, nämlich die die 30 Jahre hier sind und kein Deutsch können, sich andauernd daneben benehmen und nur Rechte für sich fordern (sprich nur nehmen).

Diejenen welchen es in Deutschland gefällt, die hier sein _wollen_ sollt man natürlich nicht rausschmeißen.

Leider ist es oft so, das wir hier in D "die guten" nur allzu oft rausschmeißen während "die schlechten" wie diesen hier lassen wir drin...


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

Nein, aber jeder Mensch ist doch gleich und gerade wir mit unserer Vergangenheit dürfen so etwas doch nicht sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich kann dir nur zustimmen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

vergangenheit hin oder her, mein uropa war bei der waffen S_S und ich sag trotzdem, dass ich israel hasse, aber aus dem grund, dass die nen gnadenlosen angriffskrieg gegen die palis führen und damit noch von amerika unterstützt werden...

das war damals die härteste zeit für uns, wir haben nach einem jahr dann einen kredit aufgenommen um uns ein billiges auto zu holen (son mazda ding) und ich durfte jeden tag mit meiner mom ins nächste dorf laufen (5km) um dort in den kindergarten zu gehen...aber ich durfte nicht wie alle kinder um 13 uhr nach hause, nein, ich bin dann bis 16 uhr bei meiner mutter auf der arbeit geblieben, denn sie musste ja geld verdienen... und danach 5km nach hause... das war jeden tag so, bis wir in das kaff gezogen sind, wo meine mom gearbeitet hat und ich in den kindergarten gegangen bin, diesmal ne größere wohnung 

naja, ich mach grad son berufsvorbereitungsjahr, wo so ziemlich viele türken sind (ca. 50% ausländer, die es auch zeigen) naja, da hat mir heut einer meinen geldbeutel geklaut, ich habs 10 min später gemerkt und es publik gemacht, geldbeutel hatte ein Deutsch-Türke (lustigerweise, 3. generation, seit geburt in Deutschland, kann trotzdem schlecht deutsch, findet wörter wie Piranha und neonröhre schwer oO) seine erklärung zur pädagogin war, er wollt sich nen spaß erlauben und mir den geldbeutel später zurückgeben...haha, 10€ haben gefehlt, er hatte es "natürlich" nicht... war ne lange diskussion, wurd schließlich auch der Bildungsbegleiter geholt und wir haben da nochma 20min drüber geredet... ich hatte nie vor, ihn anzuzeigen oder so, hab nur das geld gebraucht um nach hause zu kommen (bus)... außerdem würd ich ein schweres leben haben, wenn ich ihn angezeigt hätte...zudem war der kerl zwar ein arschloch, total dumm und laut, aber für den ein oder anderer lacher zu haben, eig ziemlich ok... wir haben uns dann persönlich geinigt, 5€ hat er mir heute gegeben und morgen gibt er mir wieder 5€... er meint weiterhin, dass er das geld nich genommen hat...wollt mir sogar geld leihen, LOL? nachdem der bildungsbegleiter ihm im gespräch davor ca. 10 mal gesagt hat, dass "er damit rechnen muss, dass er beschuldigt wird, wenn er den geldbeutel genommen hat und danach geld fehlt...er muss die verantwortung übernehmen...bla"
und nach 30 min überlegungszeit hat ers eingesehn...

außerdem sprechen die russen und türken dauern auf ihrer sprache, was mich total ankotzt, kultur können sie zuhause ausüben! lieber deutsch sprechen versucht und versagt, dafür aber was dazu gelernt als das nichma zu probieren...

wie gesagt, wenn man will, schafft man alles


----------



## mofo45 (15. Januar 2009)

Hi also ich persönlich finde nur die meinsten Türken Kacke sind weil ich einmal zusammen geschlagen wurde aber sonst snd sie nett 

mfg mofo45


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

@willy

OK da ist wieder so ein Punkt mit drinen wo ich wieder Recht geben muss, dass mit dem Ausländisch sprechen.

Jedesmal wenn die Ausländer bei mir auf der Schule deamit angefangen haben, zuminderst im Unterricht, wurden die von mir und meinen Klassenkameraden drauf aufmwerksam gemacht.

Natürlich nicht um die zu diskreminieren sondern damit sie erstens besser deutsch lernen und zweitens selbst wenn sie nichts böses sagen muss man immer denke was labern die jetzt.

Ich weis nicht ob es stimmt aber ich habe gehört das man in Köln das Sozialgeld auf Türkisch beantragen kann und es dort auch Mitarbeiter gibt die Türkisch reden.

PS: zu deinem Vorfall heute was soll ich da noch sagen ausser OMG!

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

Willy, du kommst bestimmt von nem Dorf?


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Willy, du kommst bestimmt von nem Dorf?



Wie er geschrieben hatt, JA.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

ich will ja nichts sagen, aber bin ich nicht das parade-beispiel für perfekt integriert?

ich mein, ich kann perfektes deutsch, in wort und schrift ^^ mache weniger grammatik und rechtschreibe fehler als viele andere deutsche, liebe mein land ( deutschland ), rede nur deutsch...hab ne mittlere reife etc.


@ sitzriese

hm, naja,in dem wohnheim haben nur ausländer, alle frisch aus der alten sowjet union, gewohnt, 0 wort deutsch, aber trotzdem gingen alle zum sprach kurs, hatten nen job und so weiter... jetzt wohn ich in einer 6000 mann stadt (ja, wir haben stadtrechte!) und hab das eine oder andere mal totale probleme mit russen, damals öfter, jetzt umgehe ich das gebiet, wo sie sich treffen... sind btw. immer so 30-40 mann... anders trauen sie sich nich...
jetzt geh ich jeden tag, bzw fahr ich jeden tag in ne große stadt, 90,000 Einwohner, wenn ich mich nich irre....

es wurde jedenfalls hier schonma angeschrieben aber ein weiterer grund ist eindeutig das hiphop geschwasel...ich hab selbst in der 7ten klasse ne zeit lang hiphop gehört, wurd aber umgestimmt... alle aggressiven ausländer hören hiphop, so ziemlich ohne ausnahme...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

Wieder ein Punkt für die Gehettotheorie.

Die meisten hier sind sehr kurzsichtig. Niemand bestreitet das es viele laute, unangenehme kriminelle Ausländer gibt. Aber sie alle abzuschieben macht keinen Sinn (und kann keiner bezahlen). Ursachenforschung ist angesagt. Und wer sagt das sie so sind weil sie Türken oder Russen sind der ist ein verdammter Neonazi. 

Die Türken in der Türkei sind eines der nettes Völker die ich kennen lernen durfte. Gastfreundlich wie sau. Das Umfeld formt den Menschen. Vor allem Heranwachsende. Und dieses Umfeld ist Deutschland mit den schönes Ghettos.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Januar 2009)

Integration hat nichts mit der Schulbildung zu tun-
und Schulbildung nichts mit Integration.
Integration findet über Teilnahme an der Gesellschaft statt,
und das hat nur rudimentär was mit Bildung zu tun.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

@DerSitzRiese

Die Gehettotheorie tifft au feden fall zu, nur sie trifft auch bei Deutschen zu.

Es gibt auch genug Virttel wo wir hauptsächlich Deutsche haben die von der Sozialhilfe leben etc. und dort gibt es dann im Endeffekt die gleichen Probleme.

Die einzigen Unterschiede, die Hautfarbe und die können vieleicht soetwas wie Deutsch reden aber nicht schreiben etc..



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Integration hat nichts mit der Schulbildung zu tun-
> und Schulbildung nichts mit Integration.
> Integration findet über Teilnahme an der Gesellschaft statt,
> und das hat nur rudimentär was mit Bildung zu tun.



Noch ein Punkt für die Gehettotheorie, denn Gesellschaft = Umfeld = wo man wohnt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wieder ein Punkt für die Gehettotheorie.
> 
> Die meisten hier sind sehr kurzsichtig. Niemand bestreitet das es viele laute, unangenehme kriminelle Ausländer gibt. Aber sie alle abzuschieben macht keinen Sinn (und kann keiner bezahlen). Ursachenforschung ist angesagt. Und wer sagt das sie so sind weil sie Türken oder Russen sind der ist ein verdammter Neonazi.




zum einen ist man kein neonazi, sondern ein rassist, zum anderen les meinen edit, wir habe mit anderen in nem kleinen ghetto gelebt...zwar nur ca. 30 familien aber das is trotzdem ne art miniatur ghetto... und wer zwingt die leute in ghettos zu ziehen? wurden wir damals auch nicht. ich bleib bei meinem wort, denn ich bin realist, ausländer wollen sich nicht integrieren...wieso sich integrieren wenns du außer im arbeitsamt (bald nich mehr lol) türkisch, russisch etc. reden kannst... aber integrieren kann man sich immer noch, man muss es nur wollen und kein klein türkei (siehe berlin, lol) aufbauen... desweiteren bin ich total dagegen, dass Moscheen in Deutschland gebaut werden dürfen... denn das fördert sich nicht die integration


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> ausländer wollen sich nicht integrieren



Du bist doch das lebende Beispiel das sich Ausländer integrieren.

Zur Ghettotheorie: Ich komme aus Marzahn (dürfte den meisten ein Begriff sein). Dort leben dem Klischee nach nur Faschos und Russen. Aus mir ist trotzdem was geworden. Das schreibe ich meinem guten Elternhaus zu. Andere aus meiner damaligen Klasse sind angerutscht, wurden Kriminell oder sitzen ohne Abschluss mit drei Kindern immer noch in der Platte. 
Es gibt viele Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen was aus einem Menschen wird. Jedes Kind, egal woher, kommt als quasi weißen Blatt auf die Welt. Bei Türken steht da nicht schon gewalttätig drauf. Wre das denkt ist (von mir aus auch) ein Rassist.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

ich bin aussiedler, ein kleiner unterschied, aber ich kenne das total gegenbeispiel für aussiedler


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Integration hat nichts mit der Schulbildung zu tun-
> und Schulbildung nichts mit Integration.
> Integration findet über Teilnahme an der Gesellschaft statt,
> und das hat nur rudimentär was mit Bildung zu tun.



Aber natürlich Schnitzel. Wer dumm ist bzw wenig Wissen besitzt erkennt nicht die Gründe für Integration. (Denk an mein "Ick in Stockholm" Beispiel)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> ich bin aussiedler, ein kleiner unterschied, aber ich kenne das total gegenbeispiel für aussiedler



Welcher Unterschied? Wir reden hier nicht über Flüchtlinge.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

naja, ich liebe mein land, weil ich weiß, dass ich deutscher bin, türken sind ja nur migranten, sie waren nie deutsch (außer jetzt halt >.> mehr oder weniger) 

aber wie gesagt, die russen die ich kenne, sind auch aussiedler, die wieder zurück nach deutschland gekommen sind (sind ca. genauso alt wie ich, leben auch ca. genauso lang in der BRD)
hiphop und hauptschule hat sie dazu gemacht, was sie heute sind, in meinen augen Asozial, außer ihre eigenen Leute akzeptieren sie keinen, ich bin in ihren augen ein verräter, ein nazi...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> naja, ich liebe mein land, weil ich weiß, dass ich deutscher bin, türken sind ja nur migranten, sie waren nie deutsch (außer jetzt halt >.> mehr oder weniger)
> 
> aber wie gesagt, die russen die ich kenne, sind auch aussiedler, die wieder zurück nach deutschland gekommen sind (sind ca. genauso alt wie ich, leben auch ca. genauso lang in der BRD)
> hiphop und hauptschule hat sie dazu gemacht, was sie heute sind, in meinen augen Asozial, außer ihre eigenen Leute akzeptieren sie keinen, ich bin in ihren augen ein verräter, ein nazi...




Die Russen von denen du sprichst hatten eben leider kein so gutes Elternhaus wie du und ich. Die Konsequenz daraus ist die schlechte Bildung usw die zu nichts Gutem führen kann. Dafür kannst du aber nicht den Jungs die Schuld geben. Und deren Nationalität kann es ja auch nicht gewesen sein (siehe du selbst). 
Also ich kenne mehr deutsche Vollidioten (Marzahn) als Ausländer.

Kurze Frage am Rande: wenn deine Familie Spätaussiedler sind, warum haben deine Eltern dann kein Wort deutsch gesprochen?


edit: http://www.bpb.de/publikationen/HTD7VE,0,0,Ausl%E4nderkriminalit%E4t.html
Die letzten beiden Absätze sind besonderst lesenswert.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

ich erzähl euch was, da fallt ihr von den socken...

in russland, gibts ein gebiet, so groß wie bayern, wo sehr viele deutsche ( wie meine familie) leben. Mein mutter wurde damals als kind oft geschlagen und als faschist beschimpft( und heutzutage wird man von dummen als russenschwein beschimpft, lol), meine uroma hatte meine oma und deren geschwister damals gezwungen damals deutsch im haus zu reden, meiner uroma konnte perfekt deutsch, meine oma konnte noch etwas deutsch, aber meine mutter und mein vater gingen zum sprachkurs...
als meine halbe familie nach russland gesiedelt ist war es...1890 oder so? unter Zarin Katarina, soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen haben, aber ein teil ist in deutschland geblieben, so auch ein urururopa, dessen nachfahre eben dann in der wehrmacht, bzw waffenss war... komplexe geschichte, kann ich dir mal erzählen wenn ich nich so in zeitdruck stehe  bzw muss ich nochmal mit meiner mutter sprechen...ich glaub dazwischen ist jemand zurückgesiedelt, kurz vom 2.wk oder so...muss mich nochmals informieren...

wieso ist das elternhaus jetzt wieder schuld? meine eltern sprechen heute noch russisch, aber eben halt zuhause, gugen russisches TV etc. mir haben sie damals auch nicht groß beim lernen geholfen...wie denn, wenn sie selbst das nich so gut kapiert haben... ich wollte es, darum habe ich mich durchgekämpft...


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

@willy

Ja und wo bist du aufgewachsen?

Waren deine Nachbarn sprich dein Dorf wo du herkommst hauptsächlich Ausländer oder waren es wohl eher hauptsächliche Deutsche?

Also wie war dein Umfeld?

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> wieso ist das elternhaus jetzt wieder schuld? meine eltern sprechen heute noch russisch, aber eben halt zuhause, gugen russisches TV etc. mir haben sie damals auch nicht groß beim lernen geholfen...wie denn, wenn sie selbst das nich so gut kapiert haben... ich wollte es, darum habe ich mich durchgekämpft...



Weil dir deine Eltern es vorgelebt haben, das wenn man hart arbeitet und diszipliniert ist, man es zu was bringen kann. Die Eltern von deinen Russen"freunden" waren/sind wahrscheinlich nicht so strebsam wie deine Eltern es waren/sind. Eher Harzis wenn ich tippen müsste oder Alkis.
Die Eltern haben den größten Einfluss auf ein heranwachsendes Kind dann erst kommt das weitere Umfeld.

Wenn das Elternhaus dich nicht stark genug gemacht hat um dem rauen Umfeld zu widerstehen hast du keine Chance. Ganz besonderst wenn du Ausländer bist und dein Umfeld besonderst rau ist.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

naja, ihre eltern arbeiten ja alle... mehr oder wenig hart... mein umfeld waren die "russen"  und später hatte ich deutsche freunde, fand die sympatischer...aber meinen damaligen besten kumpel erkenn ich heut nich wieder, ein totales arschloch geworden *hust* hiphop und hauptschule *hust*
außerdem hab ich jetz 2 kumpels, die keine deutschen vorfahren haben, alle in 1. generation hier leben, reden nur deutsch, außer manchma mit den eltern und sind beide richtig gute kumpels, außerdem hab ich noch ne ganze tasche voll deutscher freunde, die nichma merken bzw. nichts dagegen haben, dass ich in russland geboren bin. Und sehr viele würden gar nicht von mir denken, dass ich in russland geboren bin, aus dem grund, dass ich ohne nen kleinen akzent deutsch spreche, eig perfekt, ich benehm mich gar nich russisch (wie auch immer das aussehn soll^^) und liebe deutschland, fieber bei der EM für deutschland, nich für russland etc... ich seh mich gar nich als russe, nich dass ich das verdrängen würden wollen, aber ich hab nunmal deutsches blut in meinen adern

aja, ich sag ja nichts gegen die ghetto theorie, aber wenn man sich da nich mitreißen lässt, kann man perfekt intregriert werden, bzw sich integrieren!

ich fasse meinen standpunkt zusammen:

- wer sich integrieren will, tut das auch mit der zeit
- Hauptschule is die größte Integrationsfalle, da gruppenzwang zehnmal so hoch als bei höheren schulen ist
- wir deutsche sollen nicht ausländer integrieren, sie müssen sich integrieren!
- wer sich nicht integrieren will und/oder sogar deutsche hasst, der soll abgeschoben werden!
- die regierung soll aufhören, es ausländern leichter zu machen, sich unintegriert in deutschland zu befinden! (spendeausweis in türkisch, irgendwelche anträge auf türkisch etc.)


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Aber natürlich Schnitzel. Wer dumm ist bzw wenig Wissen besitzt erkennt nicht die Gründe für Integration. (Denk an mein "Ick in Stockholm" Beispiel)


Ich war mal so frei und hab "Dummheit" nicht mit "keine Bildung" gleichgesetzt.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

Ist es eigentlich nicht vollkommen egal, woher die Leute kommen? Und ziemlich egal, was für eine Schulform besuchen, oder was für Musik sie hören? 

Das was zählt ist, was sie tun. 

Über die Gründe für ein in euren Augen asoziales Verhalten kann immer nur vermutet werden. Es kann tausende Gründe für "Asozialität" geben, bei Abertausenden "asozialer" Menschen. 

Daher sollte meiner Meinung nach niemand fordern, dass die Politik etwas gegen einen mutmaßlichen Grund (z.b. Migrationshuntergrund) für "asoziales" Verhalten tun sollte.
Durch nicht gleichberechtigtes Vorgehen der Politik gegen z.b. Ausländer im Vergleich zu deutschen Staatsbügern wird eine ganzen Gruppe (alle Ausländer) verdächtigt, potenziell "asozial" zu sein und damit in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt. *Ohne* *konkreten* *Verdacht, *ob der jeweils Einzelne wirklich "asoziales" Verhalten zeigt.
Und dabei ist es Aufgabe des deutschen Staates, Freiheit zu schützen.


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

@ Fabio

nich so ganz... die jugendlichen in den hauptschulen identifizieren sich öfters mit den rappern von aggro berlin und konsorten, da diese ja auch inner hauptschule waren, sie abgebrochen haben oder es ihnen einfach ******* ging (in den texten), außerdem gehts in den texten immer um sex, gewalt und drogen... hiphop ist nicht der grund, aber es verstärkt es, dass ausländer bei ausländern bleiben, so ähnlich isses bei der hauptschule, da is der gruppenzwang viel höher als wo anders...wer einma nen andere schlägt, dem wird dann nachgemacht, wenn es die person nicht nachmacht, ist sie nicht "cool" und das is ja das einzige, was an der hauptschule zählt...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2009)

Was ich jetzt mal eben bemerken wollte:

Alle reden hier ueber das Auslaender-Problem, dass wir zuviele Auslaender in Deutschland haben, dass immer mehr nach Deutschland kommen und dass sich unzaehlige illegale Einwanderer hier aufhalten - und wie man diese Massen jetzt integrieren koennte.

Waere es nicht vielleicht eine Hilfe, wenn man einfach mal konsequent illegale Einwanderer abschieben wuerde (Wie es ja leider nicht der Fall ist, da der Deutsche Staat dafuer einfach zu faul ist.) oder solche mit begrenzter Aufenthaltserlaubnis nach Begehen einer Straftat (Das genaue Ausmass muesste man vorher festlegen.) auch abschieben wuerde?

Ich meine, ja, natuerlich soll Deutschland ein offenes Land bleiben, und wir moechten Immigranten grundsaetzlich auch die Chance geben, sich hier ein neues Leben aufzubauen - aber wenn diese dann unsere Arbeitslosenversicherungen (Hartz 4, ALG 2, etc.) ausnutzen und hier nur Stress machen, dann sehe ich keine moralischen oder ethischen Konflikte mit der Abschiebung genau dieser "Subjekte".

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> @ Fabio
> 
> nich so ganz... die jugendlichen in den hauptschulen identifizieren sich öfters mit den rappern von aggro berlin und konsorten, da diese ja auch inner hauptschule waren, sie abgebrochen haben oder es ihnen einfach ******* ging (in den texten), außerdem gehts in den texten immer um sex, gewalt und drogen... hiphop ist nicht der grund, aber es verstärkt es, dass ausländer bei ausländern bleiben, so ähnlich isses bei der hauptschule, da is der gruppenzwang viel höher als wo anders...wer einma nen andere schlägt, dem wird dann nachgemacht, wenn es die person nicht nachmacht, ist sie nicht "cool" und das is ja das einzige, was an der hauptschule zählt...




Was hat das mit Fabi-o's Ausage zu tun?





Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt mal eben bemerken wollte:
> 
> Alle reden hier ueber das Auslaender-Problem, dass wir zuviele Auslaender in Deutschland haben, dass immer mehr nach Deutschland kommen und dass sich unzaehlige illegale Einwanderer hier aufhalten - und wie man diese Massen jetzt integrieren koennte.
> 
> ...



  Nur sollten bei "illegale Einwanderer" die Flüchtlinge ausgeklammert werden. 
Und immer mehr kommen ja nachweislich nicht nach Deutschland und ich glaube die über die wir hier reden sind keine Ausländer sondern deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund (wie man so schön sagt). Die kannste nicht abschieben.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

@ Whoosaa:

Ein Staat, der sich selbst als frei bezeichnet, verrät mit der Abschiebung von Ausländern sein eigenes Ideal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran:
> 
> Fuer jemanden, der sonst gerne Individualerfahrung referenziert, finde ich Dein Begehr nach (noch mehr) Quellen bemerkenswert.



Ich bin in meiner Diskussionsstruktur durchaus vielfältig.
Bislang sind wir uns meistens in Themen begegnet, in denen es um Möglichkeiten ging - und um die Existenz einer Möglichkeit zu belegen, reichen meist ein paar Beispiele.
Hier geht es um eine Aussage über den aktuellen Stand einer ganzen Gruppe, dafür braucht man dann halt Quellen, die überhaupt etwas über die ganze Gruppe aussagen können. 
(Sollte hier nur die Theses vertreten werden, es gäbe auch kriminelle Ausländer, würde ich keine Quellen verlangen, dass glaub ich auch so. Aber für "sie machen einen hohen Anteil aus", siehts anders aus. Umgekehrt belege ich ja z.B. "Enereuerbare Energien haben großes Potential" mit Statistiken, verlange aber als Beleg für "Atommüll kann sicher gelagert werden" nur ein einziges Beispiel  )

Das ich das in diesem Falle so ausdrücklich gefordert habe, hat aber auch mit dem Thema zu tun:
Mir sind aus meinem Bekanntenkreis genug vergleichbare Ansätze bekannt, die regelmäßig in einer haltlosen Sammlung von Vorurteilen enden - jeder kennt jemanden, der einen kennt, dem mal... oder hat (im Berliner Kurier  ) gelesen, dass wohl vielleicht,... - keinerlei handfeste Fakten, keinerlei persönliche Erfahrung, aber jede Menge Vorurteile und viele, viele Interpretationen bei 0 Hintergrundwissen sind eine feste Konstante, gerne mit Auswüchsen in handfesten Rechtsradikalismus.

Und wärend ersteres in ner Diskussion schon sehr störend ist, ist letzteres auch schlichtweg gegen die Forenregeln, weswegen ich -als Mod- von vorneherein auf einen Fakten-nahen Diskussionsstil bei diesem Thema bestehe, sonst ist hier nämlich ganz schnell zu.

*@all:* Einige der hier geäußerten Meinungen sind übrigens verdammt hart an der Grenze und würden geahndet werden, wenn sie als vermeintlich allgemeingültige Aussage gepostet werden würden.
Ich bitte also um Vorsicht bei der Wortwahl.
(oder - im Sinne einer produktiven Diskussion - um den Verzicht auf Kommentare, die höchstens Hetzerei zur Folge haben können)

Denn Teile des Themas sind es imho durchaus Wert, angesprochen zu werden - nur die Schlussfolgerungen, die zu viele Leute zu schnell daraus ziehen und zu laut einfordern, sind ein (imho sogar größeres) Problem.



> Klick.
> Klick #2.
> Klick #3.
> Klick #4.
> ...



Der Anteil an statistisch brauchbaren Werten ist zwar gering, aber ausreichend.



> Deine Folgerungen sind im Uebrigen weitgehend falsch - weil sie die Begriffsdefinitionen ausblenden. ...



Die von dir weiter ausgeführte Interpretationsmöglichkeit habe ich bewusst nicht beachtet. Meine Interpretation wird durch die nackten Zahlen (zumindest die, die in deinem ersten Post angegeben sind) genauso gut/schlecht gestützt, wie die deinige und soll somit ganz praktisch das gute alte "traue keiner Statistik, die..." vor Augen führen.
Ähnliches gilt auch für den mit Absicht provokanten Abschluss - die von dir verwendeten Formulierungen, Argumente und Schlussfolgerungen kann man durchaus auch in Kreisen finden, die über meine Aussage nicht im geringsten empört wären. Siehe oben - das ganze ist ein sehr heißes Thema und wer sich nur von (vermeintlich) vorherschender "political corectness" abgrenzen will, übertritt ganz leicht (und oft) ein-zwei andere Grenzen, hinter denen weitaus schlimmeres lauert.


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa:
> 
> Ein Staat, der sich selbst als frei bezeichnet, verrät mit der Abschiebung von Ausländern sein eigenes Ideal.



lieber anarchie wegen ausländern herrschen lassen? die dürfen was sie wollen, keiner hindert sie wirklich daran, illegal zu bleiben oder illegale sachen anzustellen, jedenfalls werden zu wenige gehindert...mich hat der türke in meiner klasse gestern oder so gefragt:
ey mags du eigentlisch türken? du kanns mir das ruhig sagen alta, ich mag deutsche ja auch nich, verstehs du...

löl?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa:
> 
> Ein Staat, der sich selbst als frei bezeichnet, verrät mit der Abschiebung von Ausländern sein eigenes Ideal.



Ein Staat ist frei fuer seine eigenen Buerger, gibt seinen Einwohnern alle Rechte (fast alle) und ist auch genau fuer diese da. Illegale Einwanderer fallen nicht unter diese Kategorie, und da sie sich sowieso schon illegal im Land befinden (und damit das Gesetz des Landes gebrochen haben), sehe ich kein Problem damit, wenigstens diesen Teil der Auslaender abzuschieben.

Ausserdem fuehren Kommentare wie der folgende bei mir zu voelligem Unverstaendnis.


> Deutsche Bürgerrechtler und Kirchen fordern seit Jahren, zumindest die Anzeigepflicht der Behörden gegenüber der Ausländerbehörde abzuschaffen. "Illegale müssen immer Angst haben, entdeckt zu werden. Dadurch werden sie ihrer grundlegendsten Rechte beraubt", sagt Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger.


Quelle

Ich meine, hallo, die Leute sind illegal hier, wieso sollten sie dann mit irgendwelchen Rechten rechnen muessen?
Genau diese EInstellung ist der Grund, warum so viele unqualifizierte (illegale) Auslaender in unserem Land sind. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal das Einwanderungssystem der USA: Dort werden illegale Einwanderer nicht geduldet (Grenze zu Mexiko), ja, es gelingt zwar trotzdem so manchem, dort zu leben, aber die Grundeinstellung ist eine ganz andere. Das ist es was zaehlt. Wenn wir uns von diesem System eine Scheibe abschneiden wuerden, koennten wir illegale Einwanderer (die ueberwiegend unqualifiziert sind) abschieben, und uns mehr darauf konzentrieren, qualifizierte Arbeitskraefte ins Land zu holen.

Ein weiterer interessanter Artikel


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen ausländer, aber wenn diese nach deutschland kommen und sich nich ordentlich benehmen können  ( "scheiß Deutsche" usw.), die gehören raus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

Nur mal so als Anmerkung:
Leute ohne Aufenthalsgenehmigung werden nach Möglichkeit abgeschoben.
(man kann diejenigen nicht abschieben, deren Staatsbürgerschaft oder Herkunft unbekannt ist oder die, von denen man nichts weiß)

Bezüglich der Meldepflicht&Illegalen:
Das Problem ist, dass illegal in Deutschland lebende Personen zu 100% von ihren Schleusern (also per se schon mal Kriminellen) abhängig sind. Ohne die gibts keine Arbeit, keinen Arzt (mit meistens auch nicht), nichts zu Essen oder auch nur Schutz für Leib und Leben, wahlweise auch das der Angehörigen. Wenn man sich nirgendwo hinwenden kann, aus Angst vor Abschiebung, kann man sehr leicht zu sehr vielen Dingen gezwungen werden - tolle Bedingungen für alle, die von organisiertem Verbrechen (gerade auch z.B. Zwangsprostitution) profitieren wollen.

Das eine Verbesserung der Möglichkeiten für Illegale unterm Strich positive Folgen für die Normalbevölkerung hätte, ist dadurch natürlich nicht gesagt, aber zumindest haben z.B. Menschenrechtsverfechter auch 1-2 handfestere Argumente in der Tasche.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen ausländer, aber wenn diese nach deutschland kommen und sich nich ordentlich benehmen können  ( "scheiß Deutsche" usw.), die gehören raus!


Wunderbar! YouTube - Panorama "Wer scheiß Deutscher sagt fliegt raus"
Da hast du sogar den richtigen Politiker/Partei für. Liegt anscheinend an den christlichen Werten der Christdemokraten, Nächstenliebe und so. Ergibt ja auch Sinn, liebe deinen Nächsten und die Ausländer kommen ja nicht von nah. haha.

Mal im Ernst: Auch Deutsche, die sich nicht "ordentlich benehmen", sollten, wenn man radikal ist, wie du es anscheinend vorschlägst, ausgewiesen werden.


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Wunderbar! YouTube - Panorama "Wer scheiß Deutscher sagt fliegt raus"
> Da hast du sogar den richtigen Politiker/Partei für. Liegt anscheinend an den christlichen Werten der Christdemokraten, Nächstenliebe und so. Ergibt ja auch Sinn, liebe deinen Nächsten und die Ausländer kommen ja nicht von nah. haha.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Auch Deutsche, die sich nicht "ordentlich benehmen", sollten, wenn man radikal ist, wie du es anscheinend vorschlägst, ausgewiesen werden.




lol, was für ne dumme aussage...ausländer, egal ob legal oder illegal sind gäste in deutschland, und die haben sich auch so zu benehmen...

und wenn du meins, dass radikale abgeschoben werden sollten (die hier seit ewigen generationen hier leben) müsste man um die 10 millionen abschieben, denn zu den radikalen zählen auch die Links-radikalen und die APPD angehörigen oO

lol, das video is totaler schrott, typisch panorama...bin total dafür, dass die aus deutschland nen life-time-ban bekommen...

signed @
"wenn er ned hört, kriegt halt auf die löffel"
"wenn ich wo anders bin, muss ich mich auch fügen"

ich sag nur, wenn du in die türkei gehst, und dort bibeln verkaufen willst, kanns du damit rechnen, dass du keine 2 wochen überlebst...es gab das lebendige/jetzt tote beispiel...anders rum störts keinen oO (also den Koran in deutschland zu verbreiten)


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> ..ausländer, egal ob legal oder illegal sind gäste in deutschland, und die haben sich auch so zu benehmen...


Menschen dürfen nicht anders behandelt werden, nur weil sie in einem anderen Land geboren wurden. Alle Menschen sind gleich. - Das ist vielleicht ein Wunschdenken, aber selbst im Kleinen schützt es vor Streit und Gewalt.


> lol, das video is totaler schrott, typisch panorama...bin total dafür, dass die aus deutschland nen life-time-ban bekommen...


Sei doch lieber froh darüber, dass es Journalisten gibt, die noch versuchen bestimmte Dinge "aufzudecken". Und das eindeutig über BILD-Niveau.


> ich sag nur, wenn du in die türkei gehst, und dort bibeln verkaufen willst, kanns du damit rechnen, dass du keine 2 wochen überlebst...es gab das lebendige/jetzt tote beispiel...anders rum störts keinen oO (also den Koran in deutschland zu verbreiten)


Zeig doch mal Moral und gründe deine Welt auf dem Guten im Menschen und nicht auf Misstrauen! - Ergo zeig Christlichkeit und lass den Moslems ihren Koran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Alle Menschen sind gleich.


Eben und daher haben sie auch die Regeln dieser Republik zu beachten, tun sie das nicht, können sie ja gehen (oder sollten gegangen werden)


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ergo zeig Christlichkeit und lass den Moslems ihren Koran.


Hast du dich mit dem Koran beschäftigt bzw dem Islam?
Ich habs recht oberflächlich und was ich darüber weiß, reicht mir.

Nur soviel: der Islam ist nicht nur eine Religion!!
Und es ist die mit abstand intolleranteste/rassistische Glaubensrichtung, die es auf diesem Planeten gibt.
*Der Koran ist dabei nicht Verfassungskonform!*
Von daher gehört er eigentlich verboten, wie z.B. Mein Kampf...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Sei doch lieber froh darüber, dass es Journalisten gibt, die noch versuchen bestimmte Dinge "aufzudecken". Und das eindeutig über BILD-Niveau.



Du nennst also eine Gruppe, die "Killerspielen" genauso gegenuebersteht wie ein frischgewaehlter Politiker, korrekt? So manche Teile sind vielleicht mal ueber dem BILD-Niveau, aber ansonsten herrscht da auch (leider) kein grosser Unterschied mehr.

Fuer alle, die nicht wissen wovon ich rede: YouTube - Killerspiele in ARD, ZDF und WDR


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal Moral und gründe deine Welt auf dem Guten im Menschen und nicht auf Misstrauen! - Ergo zeig Christlichkeit und lass den Moslems ihren Koran.



ich habe kein Problem damit... sollen sie doch ihren Koran haben  und ihre Religion ausleben auch in deutschland, das ist mir eigentlich schnuppe, jeder darf an das glauben was er will.... aber ich finde, viele sind schon fast fanatisch in ihrem glauben... das stört mich wiederum, was man da ab und zu hört.... (Tochter ist mit Deutschem zusammen und nicht mit Türkischem ausgesuchtem=> verachtet, ausgestoßen, manchmal sogar getötet)


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde^^
Ist ja echt interessant was hier einige schreiben. Z.b. @ Whoosaa: Willst du in Dt. etwa amerikanische Menschenrechtsverhältnisse?? Alla Guantanamo, CIA-Geheimgefängnissen, unbegründeter Irakkrieg usw.?? Oder alla Israel, die erstmal in fremdes Gebiet einmarschieren, das besetzen und annektieren und sich heute wundern, das die Palestinenser auf sie schießen?
Kleine Geschichtsstunde: Großbritannien schenkte den Palestinenser UND den Israelis ehemaliges Kolonialgebiet. Die Israelis fanden das offenbar zu klein und griffen die Palestinenser an. Daher die ganze Diskussion über israelische Siedlungen im Gaza-Streifen usw. Das Gebiet gehört laut Völkerrecht zu Palestina, Israel ist Besetzer!
Mal im Ernst, würde Frankreich ins Saarland einmarschieren und das mal wieder annektieren würden wir das doch auch ******* finden, oder etwa nicht? Und wir würden auch versuchen, aus Süddeutschland über das Saarland hinweg mit irgendwelchen Raketen nach Frankreich zu schießen. Zumindest würde ich das dann gern machen^^
Da wir aber so furchtbar zivilisiert sind würde das garantiert jahrelange diplomatische Verwicklungen nach sich ziehen, in denen Fr. bereit wäre, die Hälfte des Saarlandes abzutreten usw. usw. lol

Aber ich fürchte das gehörte nicht wirklich zum Thema, aber dümmer als vorher seid ihr jetzt bestimmt nicht. lol


Aber jetzt zum Thema, ich selbst bin Deutscher, deutscher Stammbaum, ein Uropa bei der Wehrmacht in Russland gefallen, der andere war bei der SS und musste nach Österreich fliehen, k.a. ob der noch lebt.

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Oranienburg, k.A. ob euch das was sagt. Da gabs das erste **, dann kam das Muster-**, dann war da noch die Verwaltung ALLER **'s(also welcher Zug wohin usw.)(Übrigens ist heute in dem Gebäude das Finanzamt lol)
Oranienburg war der, sollte Berlin angegriffen werden, erst Rückzugspunkt für ****** und Konsorten, zumindest wars so geplant.
Oranienburg ist die pro km2 am meisten ausgebomte Stadt Deutschlands  im 2. WK. Also von wegen armes Dresden lol
Ein alter Teil des Muster-** Sachsenhausen ist heute Ausbildungsstelle für Polizisten usw. Also man kann sagen, eine bewegte Vergangenheit^^
 So, da jetzt dummerweise meine Tochter brüllt wie verrückt muss ich mich erstmal um die kümmern, schreib nachher weiter.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde^^
> Ist ja echt interessant was hier einige schreiben. Z.b. @ Whoosaa: Willst du in Dt. etwa amerikanische Menschenrechtsverhältnisse?? Alla Guantanamo, CIA-Geheimgefängnissen, unbegründeter Irakkrieg usw.?? Oder alla Israel, die erstmal in fremdes Gebiet einmarschieren, das besetzen und annektieren und sich heute wundern, das die Palestinenser auf sie schießen?



Wenn du mir zeigen kannst, wo ich geschrieben habe, dass ich die gleichen Menschenrechtsgesetze haben will, wie die USA sie hat, kriegst du einen Keks.
Ich habe geschrieben (und auch gemeint), dass ich eine aehnliche Einstellung gegenueber Einwanderern haben will, vorallem auf illegale Einwanderer bezogen. Man muss einfach haerter durchgreifen.
Weder habe ich geschrieben, dass ich Guantanamo haben will, noch habe ich geschrieben, dass ich genau die gleichen Zustaende haben will - diese sind mir naemlich womoeglich sogar ein wenig zu hart. Um das zu beweisen, nehme ich mir mal die Freiheit, mich selbst zu zitieren:



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Genau diese EInstellung ist der Grund, warum so viele unqualifizierte (illegale) Auslaender in unserem Land sind. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal das Einwanderungssystem der USA: Dort werden illegale Einwanderer nicht geduldet (Grenze zu Mexiko), ja, es gelingt zwar trotzdem so manchem, dort zu leben, aber die Grundeinstellung ist eine ganz andere. Das ist es was zaehlt. *Wenn wir uns von diesem System eine Scheibe abschneiden wuerden*, koennten wir illegale Einwanderer (die ueberwiegend unqualifiziert sind) abschieben, und uns mehr darauf konzentrieren, qualifizierte Arbeitskraefte ins Land zu holen.


(Hervorgehobene Stellen wurden nachtraeglich von mir geaendert.)





nyso schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zum Thema, ich selbst bin Deutscher, deutscher Stammbaum, ein Uropa bei der Wehrmacht in Russland gefallen, der andere war bei der SS und musste nach Österreich fliehen, k.a. ob der noch lebt.
> 
> Ich komme ursprünglich aus Oranienburg, k.A. ob euch das was sagt. Da gabs das erste **, dann kam das Muster-**, dann war da noch die Verwaltung ALLER **'s(also welcher Zug wohin usw.)(Übrigens ist heute in dem Gebäude das Finanzamt lol)
> Oranienburg war der, sollte Berlin angegriffen werden, erst Rückzugspunkt für ****** und Konsorten, zumindest wars so geplant.
> ...



Ja, sehr schoen, dass wir jetzt deine gesamte Lebensgeschichte kennen. Stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem Sinn, warum wir das jetzt alles wissen muessen. Willst du Lob hoeren, dass du rein Deutscher bist, oder wie?



nyso schrieb:


> Kleine Geschichtsstunde: Großbritannien schenkte den Palestinenser UND den Israelis ehemaliges Kolonialgebiet. Die Israelis fanden das offenbar zu klein und griffen die Palestinenser an. Daher die ganze Diskussion über israelische Siedlungen im Gaza-Streifen usw. Das Gebiet gehört laut Völkerrecht zu Palestina, Israel ist Besetzer!
> Mal im Ernst, würde Frankreich ins Saarland einmarschieren und das mal wieder annektieren würden wir das doch auch ******* finden, oder etwa nicht? Und wir würden auch versuchen, aus Süddeutschland über das Saarland hinweg mit irgendwelchen Raketen nach Frankreich zu schießen. Zumindest würde ich das dann gern machen^^
> Da wir aber so furchtbar zivilisiert sind würde das garantiert jahrelange diplomatische Verwicklungen nach sich ziehen, in denen Fr. bereit wäre, die Hälfte des Saarlandes abzutreten usw. usw. lol





nyso schrieb:


> Aber ich fürchte das gehörte nicht wirklich zum Thema, aber dümmer als vorher seid ihr jetzt bestimmt nicht. lol



Wenigstens hast du es von alleine erkannt.


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Ist ja interessant, welche Wörter hier mit Sternchen überdeckt werden^^
Also die zwei Sternchen bedeuten Konz...lager, die sechs Sternchen Hit..., Führ...

Aber jetzt endlich zum Thema.
In Oranienburg hat man faktisch die Wahl, welcher Bevölkerungsgruppe man angehören möchte. Es gibt Russen(übrigens sehr viele, ein riesiges Ghetto), dann ziemlich wenige integrierte Russen.Dann die Rechten, die Linken, die Neutralen und die Picaldis(das sind Deutsche, die auf Türken machen), zwischen denen man sich dann entscheiden kann
Zwischen allen herscht ein ganz gutes Gleichgewicht, alle sind friedlich, bis auf kleinere Problemchen. Man kann ohne Angst zu haben nachts durchs Russenviertel laufen, die Russen können sich ohne Probleme mit allen unterhalten, solange sie Deutsch können, haben ihren eigenen, auch von Deutschen besuchten Supermarkt usw. Soweit so gut. Trotzdem gibt es wie eben gesagt immer wieder kleine Probleme. Ein paar Jugendliche Russen ziehen einen Deutschen ab, dafür kriegen die am nächsten Abend von na Gruppe Nazis was vors Fressbrett, danach herrscht wieder ne Weile frieden. 
Abschließend dazu, selbst die nichtintegrierten Russen, also kaum Deutschkenntnisse usw. machen keine bis wenige Probleme, die Nazis sind friedlich usw. TROTZ GHETTO, bzw. Russenviertel.

Wenn ich aber in Berlin Herrmannstraße, also Neuköln langgehe, habe ich abends ein komisches Gefühl im Bauch. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Diskussion vor der WM erinnern, mit den NO-GO Areas für Ausländer^^ Die gibts auch für Deutsche, namentlich Berlin Neuköln.
Aber auch da gibts Ausnahmen^^ Den einen Abend rannte irgend ein betrunkener Deutscher auf ne Gruppe jugendlicher Türken zu, rannte durch sie durch und bespuckte einen^^ Die Türken drehten sich um und guckten nur doof. Also nichts mit extrem aggressiv usw. die hätten den locker eingeholt. Die Ursache für plötzliche Gewaltausbrüche alla Münchener U-Bahn-Schubser liegen übrigens nicht in der Erziehung, sondern in unseren Genen. Die Quelle müsste irgendeine Welt der Wunder- oder PM-Zeitschrift gewesen sein, falls einer die Quelle haben will^^ Und da wir bekanntlich alle die gleichen Gene haben, liegt die Ursache für diese Wutausbrüche in uns allen, nicht nur in sozial schwachen. Oder ist jemand, nur weil er Oberarzt ist, davor gefeit, seine Frau zu töten, wenn er sie beim Fremdgehen erwischt?

Zum Koran: Glaubt ihr, dass sich die türkischen Jugendlichen an den Koran halten??? Was hat hier der Koran verloren? Nur weil das angeblich böse Muslime sind, heißt das doch nicht gleich, das der Koran schlecht ist. Selbst in der Bibel stehen viele Sachen, die sie nicht grad zum Kinderbuch machen.


----------



## Fabi-O (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn der Koran verfassungswidrig ist, ist es doch Sache der Moslems, dagegen vorzugehen und nicht unsere! Ihr meint wahrscheinlich, dass die Moslems sich einen Piep darum kümmern und auf die deutsche Verfassung scheißen. Aber das tun sie auch nur, weil niemand mit ihnen darüber redet und sie immer nur Verbote und Einschränkungen seitens des deutschen Staates zu hören bekommen! Der Dialog ist wichtig! Reden statt streiten!

@nyso: An deiner Quelle zu Gewalt wegen den Genen wäre ich sehr interessiert.


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

@ Whoosaa, danke für dein "konstruktive Kritik^^
Aus dem was du geschreiben hast ging für mich hervor, das du es begrüßen würdest, härter gegen illegale Einwanderer vorzugehen. Also mit Zäunen, sofort abschieben usw. Darauf habe ich mich bezogen. Das mit Guantanamo war logisch nicht das was ich dir unterstellen wollte, aber so siehts in Amerika, deren Menschenrechte du offenbar begrüßt, nunmal aus!

Und wie ich geschrieben habe, meine Tochter brüllt, ich schreib gleich weiter, meinte ich das auch so, quasi bin/war ich noch nicht fertig!

Ich war nämlich einer der Rechten in Oranienburg, und ich nehme mal an, du kennst Oranienburg nicht, bzw. bist nicht in der rechten Szene, denn sonst würdest du Oranienburg kennen^^

Und trotzdem habe ich eine Ausländerin geheiratet. Ich kenne also auch die "internen" Familienstrukturen innerhalb eurer "Ghettos" 

Und teilweise stimmen diese auch, also türkische Familie, 3. Generation, bla bla bla. 
Aber es geht auch vollkommen anders! Wir haben nämlich mal irgendwelche Verwandte meiner Frau besucht(die übrigens aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien stammt), und deren Wohnung hat mich dann doch überrascht, um nicht zu sagen geschockt! Das Typisch Deutsche Jägerwohnzimmer, mit massivem Schrank, Flinten, Dackelbildern, eben so richtig typisch Deutsch. Mitten im Ghetto!

Und nochmal an Whoosaa. Auch wenn du's vielleicht nicht magst, dümmer bist du jetzt bestimmt trotzdem nicht^^


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

@ Fabi-O: Wie gesagt, eine von diesen Zeitschriften, aber ich kann unmöglich sagen, welche von den beiden oder welche Ausgabe, Sorry. Ich werd mal Google fragen, vllt. find ich da nochmal was.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa, danke für dein "konstruktive Kritik^^
> Aus dem was du geschreiben hast ging für mich hervor, das du es begrüßen würdest, härter gegen illegale Einwanderer vorzugehen. Also mit Zäunen, sofort abschieben usw. Darauf habe ich mich bezogen. Das mit Guantanamo war logisch nicht das was ich dir unterstellen wollte, aber so siehts in Amerika, deren Menschenrechte du offenbar begrüßt, nunmal aus!



Wie bereits gesagt, ich wuerde nicht alles so machen wie in den USA, aber doch so manches an ihre Ideen anpassen.



nyso schrieb:


> Ich war nämlich einer der Rechten in Oranienburg, und ich nehme mal an, du kennst Oranienburg nicht, bzw. bist nicht in der rechten Szene, denn sonst würdest du Oranienburg kennen^^



Nein, ich kenne Oranienburg nicht, und will es auch gar nicht unbedingt. Da finde ich Steglitz-Zehlendorf angenehmer. 



nyso schrieb:


> Und trotzdem habe ich eine Ausländerin geheiratet. Ich kenne also auch die "internen" Familienstrukturen innerhalb eurer "Ghettos"



Das freut mich fuer dich. Trotzdem hat es nicht wirklich etwas mit dem allgemeinen Thema zu tun, denn jeder von uns weiss, das nicht alle (illegal hier residierenden) Auslaender Stress machen. Es nun aber mal so, dass ein Grossteil von ihnen sich nicht anpassen wollen, und unter den illegalen Einwanderern steigt diese Quote noch einmal drastisch an.
Und: Warum "unsere Ghettos"? Siehst du dich nicht als Deutscher? Oder habe ich das ganz falsch verstanden, und du bist auch ein Auslaender?



nyso schrieb:


> Und teilweise stimmen diese auch, also türkische Familie, 3. Generation, bla bla bla.
> Aber es geht auch vollkommen anders! Wir haben nämlich mal irgendwelche Verwandte meiner Frau besucht(die übrigens aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien stammt), und deren Wohnung hat mich dann doch überrascht, um nicht zu sagen geschockt! Das Typisch Deutsche Jägerwohnzimmer, mit massivem Schrank, Flinten, Dackelbildern, eben so richtig typisch Deutsch. Mitten im Ghetto!



Auch wenn der Spruch in diesem Zusammenhang womoeglich ein wenig hart klingen mag: Ausnahmen bestaetigen die Regel.



nyso schrieb:


> Und nochmal an Whoosaa. Auch wenn du's vielleicht nicht magst, dümmer bist du jetzt bestimmt trotzdem nicht^^



Naja, wahrscheinlich hast du recht, dafuer ist aber um so mehr sinnloses Zeug in meinem Kopf.


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

"Eure Ghettos" habe ich geschrieben, weil hier anscheinend alle der Meining sind, diese Ghettos seien das Hauptproblem. Das sehe ich nunmal etwas anders. Z.b. leben die Eltern meiner Frau seit 17 Jahren in Dt., haben extram viel kontakt zu Deutschen und wenig zu anderen Ausländern. Und trotzdem können die kaum deutsch. Auch ohne Ghetto.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass es"sinnlos" ist, die Wahrheit über diese Probleme da unten zu wissen^^


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Und Whoosaa, was meine Frau damit zu tun hat ist eigentlich ganz simpel^^

Sie ist eine von denen, die sich nicht anpassen wollen^^ Bzw. wollte

Sie mag keine Deutschen, hat wunderbar von Sozialhilfe und Schwarzarbeit gelebt usw, genau wie der Rest der riesigen Familie. Sind fast alles Autoverkäufer, verdienen gutes Geld damit, ahnungslose Deutsche über den Tisch zu ziehen und bekommen Sozialhilfe, obwohl sie riesige Fernseher haben, die selbst ich mir nicht leisten kann.

Nachdem meine Frau mich kannte hat sie festgestellt, dass doch nicht alle Deutschen so blöd sind, dass wir an sich ein ganz liebes Völkchen sind. Aber solange sie fast nur mit anderen Ausländern, bzw. Eltern, Famile zu tun hatte, mochte sie die Deutschen nicht. Also wieder das soziale Umfeld.

Man sollte den schlagenden Jugendlichen, nicht nur den Türken, Russen, Arabern usw, sondern auch den Deutschen, einfach mal klar machen, wie schön es ist, in einer Wertegemeinschaft zu leben, sich gegenseitig zu helfen, jedem zu helfen.
Ich helfe auch jedem, von der alten Dame bis zu Schwarzen, allen, wenn man allen Schlägern klar machen könnte, dass es viel schöner ist, der alten Dame über die Straße zu helfen als ihr die Handtasche zu klauen, wäre wohl schon viel erreicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Man sollte den schlagenden Jugendlichen, nicht nur den Türken, Russen, Arabern usw, sondern auch den Deutschen, einfach mal klar machen, wie schön es ist, in einer Wertegemeinschaft zu leben, sich gegenseitig zu helfen, jedem zu helfen.
> Ich helfe auch jedem, von der alten Dame bis zu Schwarzen, allen, wenn man allen Schlägern klar machen könnte, dass es viel schöner ist, der alten Dame über die Straße zu helfen als ihr die Handtasche zu klauen, wäre wohl schon viel erreicht.



Die einzigen schlagenden Deutschen, die ich kenne, habe Araber, Tuerken oder Russen etc. als ihre Freunde oder leben zusammen mit ihnen in einem "unserer Ghettos".

Aber den Rest, den du geschrieben hast, finde ich gut, und wenn du dich in deiner anscheinend so extremen Gegend dafuer einsetzt, das genau das passiert, dann erbringst du auf jeden Fall einen sehr beachtlichen sozialen Beitrag zu unserer Gesellschaft. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du nennst also eine Gruppe, die "Killerspielen" genauso gegenuebersteht wie ein frischgewaehlter Politiker, korrekt? So manche Teile sind vielleicht mal ueber dem BILD-Niveau, aber ansonsten herrscht da auch (leider) kein grosser Unterschied mehr.



Er befürwortet investigativen Journalismus.
Und Panorama ist in weiten Teilen durchaus Spiegel-Niveau.
Damit sicherlich nichts, dass es auch nur ansatzweise verdient, als staatliche Institution auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit finanziert zu werden, aber durchaus etwas, dass auch mal auf echte Probleme stößt. Im übrigen haben die afaik kein festes Team, dass alle Beiträge erarbeitet, sondern unabhängige Redaktuere - und dass dein Lieblingshobby von einem in den Dreck gezogen wurde, heißt noch lange nicht, dass die Sendung ausschließlich aus Schrott besteht.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du dich mit dem Koran beschäftigt bzw dem Islam?
> Ich habs recht oberflächlich und was ich darüber weiß, reicht mir.



Für eine qualifizierte Meinungsbildung würde ich dringend dazu raten, sich mehr als nur oberflächlich mit zu beschäftigen, das Thema ist extrem weit interpretierbar und die Zahl einseitiger Quellen sehr hoch. Wer nur auf wenige zurückgreift, hat zwangsläufig ein verfälschtes Bild.

Die Komplexität bringt es übrigens auch mit sich, dass das Thema ein bißchen zu umfangreich für ein bißchen Offtopic ist - und die Halb 1/8-Wissen vieler sorgt für hohes Konfliktpotential.
(An der Stelle der Hinweis für alle, die ihre Posts vermissen: primitive Hetzerei gegen Religionen wird hier nicht tolleriert)



> Nur soviel: der Islam ist nicht nur eine Religion!!



Alle Religionen dieser Welt beinhalten auch ein Gesellschaftsmodell. Der Unterschied entsteht erst in der Gesellschaft, die in islamischen Kulturen vergleichsweise oft religiös geprägt ist und somit diese Verhaltensregeln noch in großem Umfange befolgt, wärend die Mehrheit der Christen ihren Glauben bestenfalls noch in Kirche und Herzen praktiziert.



> *Der Koran ist dabei nicht Verfassungskonform!*



Herr der Ringe auch nicht.
Die Bibel auch nicht (und zwar nicht nur altes Testament: "Wer Vater und
Mutter flucht, soll des Todes sterben." - eindeutig Verstoß gegen das Verbot der Todesstrafe. Sklavenhaltung wird gleich an mehreren Stellen unterstützt, und Sprüche wie "Christus hat uns losgekauft von dem Fluch des Gesetzes" sind eine direkte Verweigerung jeglicher Art von Gesetzeswerk)
Trotzdem sind sie nicht verboten, sondern die meist verkauften Bücher überhaupt - und abgesehen von einigen eher idealistisch motivierten Versuchen, die Bibel auf den Index zu setzen, wollte da bislang auch noch niemand was dran ändern.


So, jetzt ist aber wirklich genug mit Offtopic - hier gehts um Kriminalität.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist aber wirklich genug mit Offtopic - hier gehts um Kriminalität.



Oh nein, nicht wenn du mir damit kommst:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er befürwortet investigativen Journalismus.
> *Und Panorama ist in weiten Teilen durchaus Spiegel-Niveau.*


Hervorhebung von mir.

Wie du schon sagtest: In weiten Teilen. Ob diese "weiten Teile" jetzt bis zur 50-%-Marke reichen, oder es sogar bis zur 75er-Marke schaffen, ist mir relativ egal. Woher willst du denn wissen, was richtig ist und was falsch?
Wenn mir ein anscheinend so korrektes journalistisches Team falsche Fakten vor die Nase stellt (Ich sage noch einmal: Schaut euch dieses Video an, falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt. Ich weiss, das ist im Moment meine einzige Quelle, aber einzig darum, weil sich niemand anderes wirklich richtig um das Thema des falschen Journalismus in deutschen Medien kuemmert.), dann gehe ich sehr vorsichtig mit ihren Aussagen um, und lasse alles lieber 3-fach pruefen, bevor ich ihnen Recht gebe. (Und jetzt erzaehl mir bitte niemand, dass sie keine falschen Fakten verbreitet haben. Das ist ganz einfach _falsch_.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben die afaik kein festes Team, dass alle Beiträge erarbeitet, sondern unabhängige Redaktuere - und dass dein Lieblingshobby von einem in den Dreck gezogen wurde, heißt noch lange nicht, dass die Sendung ausschließlich aus Schrott besteht.



Sehr wohl ein festes Team.
Und selbst wenn das journalistisch korrekt vorgeht, gibt es immer noch ein Unternehmen, dass ihnen den Sendeplatz gewaehrt. (In diesem Falle die ARD.)
Und wenn die ARD eben nicht moechte, dass man in einer bestimmten Art und Weise ueber etwas berichtet, dann tut man das auch nicht, damit die Sendung (und damit man selbst) ihren Sende-/ seinen Arbeitsplatz behalten kann.

Auf die Beleidigung mit dem "Lieblingshobby" gehe ich jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

> Die Bibel auch nicht (und zwar nicht nur altes Testament: "Wer Vater und
> Mutter flucht, soll des Todes sterben." - eindeutig Verstoß gegen das Verbot der Todesstrafe. Sklavenhaltung wird gleich an mehreren Stellen unterstützt, und Sprüche wie "Christus hat uns losgekauft von dem Fluch des Gesetzes" sind eine direkte Verweigerung jeglicher Art von Gesetzeswerk)
> Trotzdem sind sie nicht verboten, sondern die meist verkauften Bücher überhaupt - und abgesehen von einigen eher idealistisch motivierten Versuchen, die Bibel auf den Index zu setzen, wollte da bislang auch noch niemand was dran ändern.



und steht auch in der Bibel 
"verbreite deinen glauben mit feuer und schwert und lasse die ungläubigen eines schmerzhaften tods sterben" ?

Panorama und Bild sind so weit auseinander...Bild hat viel mehr wahre fakten...und ist nicht son drecks-propaganda zeug!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa, die Leute du nicht magst, also pöbelnde Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund sind per Definition deutsche, weil in Deutschland geboren. Können also nicht abgeschoben werden und genießen die gleichen Rechte wie du und ich. Also brauchen wir darüber nicht zu reden. Richtige legale oder illegale Einwanderer (also Flüchtlinge und Co) tauchen in der Kriminalstatistik kaum in Erscheinung. Jugendgangs wandern nur sehr selten aus^^.




willy schrieb:


> Panorama und Bild sind so weit auseinander...Bild hat viel mehr wahre fakten...und ist nicht son drecks-propaganda zeug!



Das ist nicht dein Ernst!?
http://www.bildblog.de/ FTW


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Januar 2009)

Aber welche Werte sind denn in unserer Gesellschaft flöten gegangen und vor allen Dingen wann und warum?
Auch wenn jemand blöd ist muß doch eigentlich in jedem soviel Hirn sein um zu verstehen das man mit Gewalt nicht wirklich weiter kommt. 
Gut,Schläger gabs schon immer-auch zu meiner Schulzeit vor 20 Jahren.
Aber die waren in der Minderzahl und wurden meist von der Masse im Zaum gehalten.

Gibt es irgendwo einen Wendepunkt an dem man festmachen kann wo das aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist?

Edit:
Auch Panorama und Spiegel manipulieren,nur weitaus geschickter als Bild.
Es gibt immer zwei Sichtweisen eine Sache zu sehen,auch bei Objektiver Berichterstattung.
Es ist Sache des Redakteurs welche Seite beleuchtet wird.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Januar 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber welche Werte sind denn in unserer Gesellschaft flöten gegangen und vor allen Dingen wann und warum?
> Auch wenn jemand blöd ist muß doch eigentlich in jedem soviel Hirn sein um zu verstehen das man mit Gewalt nicht wirklich weiter kommt.
> Gut,Schläger gabs schon immer-auch zu meiner Schulzeit vor 20 Jahren.
> Aber die waren in der Minderzahl und wurden meist von der Masse im Zaum gehalten.
> ...




Vielleicht der "Turbokapitalismus"? Der den Menschen beibringt "ohne Geld seit ihr nix". Andere Werte zählen also nichts mehr.

http://diegesellschafter.de/


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Januar 2009)

hauptsächlich liegt es aber meiner meinung nach im Umfeld der Leute, ob sie agressiv sind oder nicht.... Es gibt total "normale" Ausländer und es gibt idioten. Aber das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Volkszugehörigkeit zu tun, sondern mit dem Umfeld und auch mit der Erziehung der Leute.
Die meisten Jugendlichen verwechseln Respekt mit Angst: Sie werden "gut" behandelt, weil andere Angst vor ihnen haben....sowas ist dann eher Vorsicht... nicht Respekt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Januar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hauptsächlich liegt es aber meiner meinung nach im Umfeld der Leute, ob sie agressiv sind oder nicht.... Es gibt total "normale" Ausländer und es gibt idioten. Aber das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Volkszugehörigkeit zu tun, sondern mit dem Umfeld und auch mit der Erziehung der Leute.
> Die meisten Jugendlichen verwechseln Respekt mit Angst: Sie werden "gut" behandelt, weil andere Angst vor ihnen haben....sowas ist dann eher Vorsicht... nicht Respekt.



*sign*


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Nur mal so ne Frage, gab es in Deutschland je Zwischenfälle mit z.B. Indern? Soweit ich weiß nicht, und sie sind ja AUCH Ausländer. Aber die können sich benehmen, andere Nationalitäten wie z.B. Türken stechen aber besonders hervor. Vermutlich weil es hier kaum Inder gibt, also weniger Inder = weniger Nachrichten über sie. Viele Türken, also viele Zwischenfälle könnte man meinen.
Ausserdem fällt es schwer, als Inder ein Ghetto zu bilden, wenns kaum welche gibt. Und in Berlin gibts Schulen mit 98% Türken, also großes Ghettopotential.

Und ich z. B. hatte nie Probleme mit Ausländern, habe viele ausländische Freunde etc. Sogar meine Besten. Ich persönlich hatte immer nur mit Deutschen Probleme, die sich aufführen wie Türken, um "cool" zu wirken. Mit Goldkettchen, Bling Bling, Bushido, Aggro usw.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Und ich z. B. hatte nie Probleme mit Ausländern, habe viele ausländische Freunde etc. Sogar meine Besten. Ich persönlich hatte immer nur mit Deutschen Probleme, die sich aufführen wie Türken, um "cool" zu wirken. Mit Goldkettchen, Bling Bling, Bushido, Aggro usw.




sag mal, du hattest nie probleme mit ausländern? warum hast du dann vorhin geschrieben, auch mal der rechten szene angehört zu haben?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Januar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sag mal, du hattest nie probleme mit ausländern? warum hast du dann vorhin geschrieben, auch mal der rechten szene angehört zu haben?



Das ist normal. Wo gibt es die meisten Faschos? In Sachsen, Brandenburg und Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Wo gibt es die wenigsten Ausländer? In Sachsen, Brandenburg und Mecklenburg Vorpommern.


----------



## Dr. Cox (17. Januar 2009)

Rechtsradikale sind genau solche Schwachmaten wie die Türken die sich alliiert haben und nun Deutsche anpöbeln, beide Gruppen sind so dumm wie 10 Meter Landweg und weisen einen IQ von Zimmertemperatur auf. Und beide Gruppen sind nur in der Gemeinschaft/Grupp stark


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Rechtsradikale sind genau solche Schwachmaten wie die Türken die sich alliiert haben und nun Deutsche anpöbeln



Genau. Ich fasse sie gerne unter Idioten zusammen. Völlig egal wo sie herkommen.


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

@ Katamaranoid
Schlechte Freunde Wie eben schon geschrieben, mein ehemals bester Freund und viele andere ehemalige Freunde, sehr viele in der rechten Szene.
Trotzdem Ausländische Freunde, ich weiß, ist seltsam. Aber so weit war meine Gehirnwäsche der rechten Szene Gott sei Dank noch nicht^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (17. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Genau. Ich fasse sie gerne unter Idioten zusammen. Völlig egal wo sie herkommen.



Richtig 

Das Problem bei solch einem Gesindel, egal welches der beiden angesprochenen Gruppen ist dass man mit denen nicht reden kann, die verstehen nur Gewalt und nichts anderes.




DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Da muss aber schon vorher was schief gelaufen sein im Leben wenn man sich freiwillig solche "Musik" antut. Ein "Gutmensch" hört nicht einfach so plötzlich Aggromucke.



Charakterschwache Menschen ohne eigene Meinung passen sich halt immer der Grupp an, oder tun das was gerade "in" ist, nur sehr wenige lassen sich nicht vom Kommerz verleiten und amen andere Leute und deren Verhalten nach 

Der Song hier verdeutlicht das Problem vielleicht etwas:

YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Counterfeit


Für alle die kein Englisch können :




> *Songtext Counterfeit *
> 
> es macht mich verrückt, du trägst eine Maske, die eine Fälschung ist
> du machst mich verrückt, du trägst eine Maske
> ...



Songtext Counterfeit Lyrics bersetzung auf Deutsch


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> beide Gruppen sind so dumm wie 10 Meter Landweg und weisen einen IQ von Zimmertemperatur auf.



trifft definitiv nicht auf alle zu, ich kenne ein paar schlaue rechte, die einfach nur mit den dümmsten vollidioten abhängen und durch bestimmte ereignisse einfach kontrollieren lassen. Die Typen sind nicht dumm, sie sind nur fehlgeleitet durch bestimmte ereignisse... ist aber wohl eher selten. bei vielen ist es warscheinlich so: "wir hassen heute mal ein paar schwarze, wir wissen zwar nicht wieso, aber wir hassen sie einfach"



> Und beide Gruppen sind nur in der Gemeinschaft/Gruppe stark


bei den rechten würd ich das nicht einmal sagen.... hauptsächlich ist es bei den hoppern (ihr wisst schon was ich meine  ) so.



nyso schrieb:


> @ Katamaranoid
> Schlechte Freunde Wie eben schon geschrieben, mein ehemals bester Freund und viele andere ehemalige Freunde, sehr viele in der rechten Szene.
> Trotzdem Ausländische Freunde, ich weiß, ist seltsam. Aber so weit war meine Gehirnwäsche der rechten Szene Gott sei Dank noch nicht^^



ging mir auch so... allerdings sind wie schon gesagt die rechten eh zum größtenteil "gehirnverwaschen"


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

> trifft definitiv nicht auf alle zu, ich kenne ein paar schlaue rechte, die einfach nur mit den dümmsten vollidioten abhängen und durch bestimmte ereignisse einfach kontrollieren lassen. Die Typen sind nicht dumm, sie sind nur fehlgeleitet durch bestimmte ereignisse... ist aber wohl eher selten. bei vielen ist es warscheinlich so: "wir hassen heute mal ein paar schwarze, wir wissen zwar nicht wieso, aber wir hassen sie einfach"


ich kenn jemanden, der rechts war, und sich dann sehr mit dem thema beschäftigt hat, sehr viele dokus und texte angegugt hat, dann sich wirklich überlegt hat, ob rechts der richtige weg ist..sich einfach mal richtig informiert, so ist dieser auch aus der rechten szene rausgekommen...

btw, ich hör auch gabber, also angerfist und neophyte und bin nicht rechts, dein kumpel ist nur dumm, da gabber immer mit nazis verwechselt haben, da sie die gleichen klamotten tragen


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

@ willy, dir sind die Farben deines Avatars, also das Gamer gegen Links Bild, klar? Schwarz Weiß Rot Das erinnert mich doch irgendwie an 1939-45, an irgendso ein Symbol auf einer Fahne in den selben Farben


----------



## Fabian (18. Januar 2009)

also das gröste Problem was ich sehe sind die paar Ausländer die sich nicht integrieren wollen,pobeln,straftaten begehen usw.
Das wird dann irgendwie auf alle übertragen,die die sich integriert haben und friedlich hier leben fallen nähmlich garnicht auf.
Hauptschule hat nicht zwingend etwas mit "assozial" zu tun,es gibt einen "assozialen" Teil,einen Teil der einfach nicht mit viel Intelligenz ausgestattet ist und sich trotzdem bemüht und einfach die Faulen und die die in der Grundschule zu Faul waren.

Ich bin deutscher und bin stolz auf mein Land(außer auf die Nazi zeit),ich halte von rechts sowie von links garnichts.


----------



## Cornholio (18. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> @ willy, dir sind die Farben deines Avatars, also das Gamer gegen Links Bild, klar? Schwarz Weiß Rot Das erinnert mich doch irgendwie an 1939-45, an irgendso ein Symbol auf einer Fahne in den selben Farben



Nunja die Schwarz-Weiß-Rote Fahne, die Fahne des norddeutschen Bundes (1867-1871) und des deutschen Kaiserreichs (1871-1918) hat nichts mit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg (1939-1945) zu tun. Mit dem Regime der NSDAP (1933-1945) hat diese Fahne ebenso nichts zu tun denn von 1933-1945 war die Hakenkreuzfahne die Nationalfahne des Dritten Reichs. Bis 1935 war die Fahne des deutschen Kaiserreichs zwar Handelsflagge, aber ist keinesfalls mit der Politik der NSDAP in Verbindung zu bringen, da sie anschließend von der NSDAP verboten wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

Was der Beliebtheit der Farbkombination in der rechten Szene keinen Abbruch tut - allerdings nicht in der Reihenfolge weiß-weiß-rotaufschwarz.

Wie dem auch sei: Könnten wir die Diskussion langsam wieder auf Ausländerkriminalität zurücklenken?


----------



## Cornholio (18. Januar 2009)

Die Ursachen der Ausländerkriminalität dürften jeden klar sein, aber man sollte meiner Meinung nach auch Lösungsansätze verfolgen, um die Ausländerkriminalität einzudämmen, was auch dringend nötig ist. Aber bevor das geschieht, muss die deutsche Gesellschaft erstmal von dem Fehlgedanken wieder abkommen, dass Deutschland das Sozialamt der ganzen Welt sei. Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn Menschen aus anderen Ländern hier hinkommen um ein schöneres Leben führen zu können, ich finde das sogar gut. Aber was mich stört ist, dass sowas leider auch von Sozialparasiten ausgenutzt wird, um sich in die soziale Hängematte zu legen. Erstmal nach Deutschland kommen und das Begrüßungsgeld abgreifen, dann zu Hause faul rumhängen und noch andere unzählige Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen um den Finger nicht krumm machen zu müssen. Daher fände ich es angebracht, solche Personen in ihre Heimatländer zurückzuführen. Jetzt versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin kein Nazi und auch kein Ultra-Nationalist, aber solch ein Verhalten mancher ausländischer Gäste zerstört nicht nur ihren eigenen Ruf, sondern auch den der anständigen Ausländer hier in Deutschland. Da den Sozialkassen ebenfalls durch solch ein Verhalten geschadet wird ist es aus meiner Sicht absolut gerechtfertigt diese Menschen in die Schranken zu weisen. Genauso verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach mit allen anderen kriminellen Taten. Ich mein, ich will jetzt nicht jeden Ausländer, der einmal Mist gemacht hat, direkt aus dem Land werfen, denn jeder baut mal Mist. Selbst ich bin schon einmal mit der Polizei in Kontakt geraten, aber wenn sich die Straftaten häufen bzw. es sich um schwerere Straftaten handelt, muss zum Schutz der Bevölkerung, egal ob "Urdeutsche" oder Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund, gehandelt werden. Da aber das Ausweisen aus Deutschland immer das aller letzte Mittel sein sollte, müsste bei der Einreise schon selektiert werden, das heißt also das man für einen unbefristeten Aufenthalt eine Arbeitsstelle vorweisen muss und dass man nur Leute ins Land gelassen werden, die relativ frei von Vorstrafen in ihren Heimatländern sind.


----------



## Fabi-O (18. Januar 2009)

@Cornholio:
Wenn ich nach deiner Logik gehen würde, dann würde ich aber auch Arisch-Deutsche(entschuldigung für die Übertreibung)  "Sozialschmarotzer" des Landes verweisen. Ganz oder gar nicht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> @Cornholio:
> Wenn ich nach deiner Logik gehen würde, dann würde ich aber auch Arisch-Deutsche(entschuldigung für die Übertreibung)  "Sozialschmarotzer" des Landes verweisen. Ganz oder gar nicht.



schade dass man den "sozialschmarotzern" nicht einfach die Leistungen streichen kann....


----------



## Cornholio (18. Januar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> @Cornholio:
> Wenn ich nach deiner Logik gehen würde, dann würde ich aber auch Arisch-Deutsche(entschuldigung für die Übertreibung) "Sozialschmarotzer" des Landes verweisen. Ganz oder gar nicht.



Natürlich gehören die urdeutschen Sozialschmarotzer auch bestraft. Aber wie will man denn diese des Landes verweisen? Deren Heimatland ist doch Deutschland. Da müsste man sich der Staat die zu unrecht erschlichenen Leistungen zurückzahlen lassen. Da aber solche Menschen, die das Sozialparasitentum praktizieren, meistens nicht so viel Geld in der Tasche haben und die erschlichenen Leistungen nicht zurückzahlen können, muss man auf eine andere Art der Schadensbegleichung zurückgreifen. Mir persönlich schwebt da ein gerichtlich angeordneter Arbeitseinsatz unter Aufsicht vor, was in die Richtung Straßenreinigung, Arbeit in sozialen Einrichtungen usw. geht.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> schade dass man den "sozialschmarotzern" nicht einfach die Leistungen streichen kann....



Also eine Ausweisung aus Deutschland sollte, wie ich es eben erwähnt habe, das letzte Mittel sein, sofern du mit "Sozialschmarotzern" die "Sozialschmarotzer" ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft meinst. Als ersten Schritt gegen solch ein Verhalten wäre die komplette Streichung der Leistungen angebracht. Des Weiteren müsste die nachweisbar erschlichene Leistung an den Staat zurückgezahlt werden.


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Januar 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich der Staat die zu unrecht erschlichenen Leistungen zurückzahlen lassen. Da aber solche Menschen, die das Sozialparasitentum praktizieren, meistens nicht so viel Geld in der Tasche haben und die erschlichenen Leistungen nicht zurückzahlen können, muss man auf eine andere Art der Schadensbegleichung zurückgreifen. Mir persönlich schwebt da ein gerichtlich angeordneter Arbeitseinsatz unter Aufsicht vor, was in die Richtung Straßenreinigung, Arbeit in sozialen Einrichtungen usw. geht.



das fänd ich auch gut.... *sign* ^^



> Also eine Ausweisung aus Deutschland sollte, wie ich es eben erwähnt habe, das letzte Mittel sein, sofern du mit "Sozialschmarotzern" die "Sozialschmarotzer" ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft meinst. Als ersten Schritt gegen solch ein Verhalten wäre die komplette Streichung der Leistungen angebracht. Des Weiteren müsste die nachweisbar erschlichene Leistung an den Staat zurückgezahlt werden.


ich meinte damit alle, die in Deutschland leben, man kann ja nicht jemandem nicht die Leistungen streichen, bloß weil er kein Deutscher staatsbürger ist. Ich finde jeder in Deutschland muss sich auch den Gesetzen fügen, ob "Urdeutsch" oder eben nicht. Ausweisung geht bei den "Urdeutschen" sowie so nicht, für die sollte man sich andere maßnahmen überlegen.

Was halt nicht geht, ist, dass leute sich in unserem Land niederlassen, Sozialhilfe kriegen, nebenbei schwarz arbeiten und sich von der deutschen Gesellschafft abkapseln und mit, ka wie ichs jetzt nennen soll... ich sag einfach mal leuten aus dem gleichen land / aus dem ausland einen Staat im Staat gründen.... ("scheiß auf deutsche Gesetze") ihr wisst schon wie ich das meine. 

Für mich ist jeder Willkommen, dann erwarte ich aber, das man sich genauso benimmt wie ein normaler Deutscher. Ich sage normaler Deutscher, weil es ja bekanntlich auch unter uns Deutschen Idioten gibt....
(und das nicht gerade wenige  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

Wäre imho mal wieder an der Zeit, ein paar quantitative Zahlen vorzulegen - denn 100.000de Leute zu drangsalieren, weil 10-20 sich daneben benehmen, bringt die Gesellschaft auch nicht weiter. (siehe HartzIV)


P.S.: Die Diskussion zu Gewalt&Musik findet ihr jetzt hier


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

Ich muss darunter leiden, was die anrichten... es heisst IMMER "Die Ausländer" Dabei sind es nicht alle, es ist nur ein Teil !

Ich selber bin Halb Libanese, und halb Deutscher... Ich bin Z.b. nicht so wie die... trotzdem muss ich drunter leiden, weil es immer heisst "Die Ausländer"

EDIT: Das war jetzt aufs wesentliche bezogen, nicht auf eure Aussagen.


----------



## Cornholio (18. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre imho mal wieder an der Zeit, ein paar quantitative Zahlen vorzulegen - denn 100.000de Leute zu drangsalieren, weil 10-20 sich daneben benehmen, bringt die Gesellschaft auch nicht weiter. (siehe HartzIV)





Crackgamer schrieb:


> Seht ihr... Ich muss darunter leiden, was die anrichten... es heisst IMMER "Die Ausländer" Dabei sind es nicht alle, es ist nur ein Teil !
> 
> Ich selber bin Halb Libanese, und halb Deutscher... Ich bin Z.b. nicht so wie die... trotzdem muss ich drunter leiden, weil es immer heisst "Die Ausländer"



Ja LOL, was habe ich denn die ganze Zeit gemacht? Ich habe doch in meinen Ausführungen ganz strikt zwischen anständigen Ausländern und welche die sich nicht benehmen, auseinandergehalten. Es bringt die Gesellschaft ebenfalls nicht weiter, wenn sich von etlichen 100.000en ein Teil daneben benimmt, dieser Teil in die Schranken gewiesen wird und sich dann aber alle angepisst fühlen! In der Gesellschaft ist das ebenfalls weit verbreitet und solange sich das nicht ändert, wird es auch immer in Deutschland so bleiben, dass eine Art "Frontendenken" zwischen Deutschen und Ausländern vorliegt, woraus dann im schlimmsten Fall gegenseitiger Hass entstehen kann.


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

Du brauchst dich nicht angegriffen zu fühlen !

Ich rede im Allgemeinen, ich habs wohl ein bischen falsch Formuliert


----------



## Cornholio (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Du brauchst dich nicht angegriffen zu fühlen !
> 
> Ich rede im Allgemeinen, ich habs wohl ein bischen falsch Formuliert



Ich habe mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt 

Aber dass es unter den Deutschen einige Leute gibt, die sagen dass alle Ausländer schlecht seien, da hast du vollkommen Recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

Es ging mir nur darum, dass wir hier nicht weiterkommen, wenn wir uns gegenseitig erzählen, was man mit Straftätern machen soll - da dürfte in weiten Teilen Einigkeit drüber herschen und es gibt auch die passenden Gesetze.
Die Frage ist viel mehr, mit welchen Methoden man diese Regeln durchsetzt und was für Auswirkungen das auf wen hat - und wie sich das alles auf das Verhalten der Gesellschaft auswirkt.

Denn wie weiter oben von mir schon angemerkt: Zumindest in meinem Umfeld gibt es eine ganze Menge Leute, denen ein Bericht in der Klatschpresse oder mehr-meist-minder negative Erfahrungen aus vierter Hand ausreichen, um Personen mit nicht-deutschen Wurzeln allgemein schief anzugucken.
Unter solchen Bedingungen reichen ein paar Individuen, damit eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe benachteiligt wird - und das wird nicht besser, wenn man diese Bevölkerungsgruppe auch noch zum besonderen Ziel polizeilicher Maßnahmen erklärt. Vielleicht wird dadurch wenigstens die Wurzel des übels gepackt - vielleicht aber auch nicht. Und das hängt ganz entscheidend davon ab, nach welchen Kriterien man gegen wen vorgeht, also nicht zuletzt mit den wahren Ursachen kriminellen Verhaltens, deren Analyse es einem ermöglicht, härter Durchzugreifen, ohne mehr Unschuldige zu erwischen.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Ich muss darunter leiden, was die anrichten... es heisst IMMER "Die Ausländer" Dabei sind es nicht alle, es ist nur ein Teil !
> 
> Ich selber bin Halb Libanese, und halb Deutscher... Ich bin Z.b. nicht so wie die... trotzdem muss ich drunter leiden, weil es immer heisst "Die Ausländer"
> 
> EDIT: Das war jetzt aufs wesentliche bezogen, nicht auf eure Aussagen.



gehts mir des öfteren auch, wenn der satz fällt:
"Immer diese scheiß Russen"

dabei bin ich nichtmal ein richtiger


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> gehts mir des öfteren auch, wenn der satz fällt:
> "Immer diese scheiß Russen"
> 
> dabei bin ich nichtmal ein richtiger



Dann müssten wir beide uns eig. gegenseitig verstehen.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

tun wir auch, du weißt es bloß nicht


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> tun wir auch, du weißt es bloß nicht



Oh doch, ich weiß es 

Mit dir hab ich mich im Forum eig. noch nicht gezofft... mit anderen dann eher doch.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Oh doch, ich weiß es
> 
> Mit dir hab ich mich im Forum eig. noch nicht gezofft... mit anderen dann eher doch.



Ach, und du meinst, das liegt jetzt daran, weil ihr zwei Auslaender seid? (Oder halt Halb-Deutscher, Halb-...) 
Glaube ich kaum..


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach, und du meinst, das liegt jetzt daran, weil ihr zwei Auslaender seid? (Oder halt Halb-Deutscher, Halb-...)
> Glaube ich kaum..



Hab ich das behauptet 

Es liegt ganz bestimmt *NICHT *daran !

Ich verstehe mich eig. mit einigen gut, hier aus dem Forum


----------



## JePe (24. Januar 2009)

Zahlenmaterial.


----------



## Cornholio (24. Januar 2009)

> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) ist dennoch überzeugt, dass die großen Integrationsprobleme bald gelöst sein werden: "Warten Sie einfach noch einmal vier Jahre CDU-geführte Regierung ab", sagte er dem SPIEGEL.



Also wenn das irgendjemand gesagt hätte, dann hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich nichts dabei gedacht, aber wenn unser Überwachungsstaat- und Demokratieaushöhlungsminister... eehh Entschuldigung ich meinte Innenminister Schäuble sowas sagt, dann wird mir ein bisschen mulmig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

Integration in Deutschland - Türken schneiden schlecht ab - n-tv.de
Nicht überraschend, oder?


----------



## Haekksler (24. Januar 2009)

alsoooooo um jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazuzugeben :



> Waehrend Vokabeln wie "Kartoffel" (beliebtes Schimpfwort fuer Deutsche) noch harmlos sind,
> Anmerkung, Straftateentwicklung 2006/2007, "Beleidigungen":
> Deutsche +3,8%, Ausländer -1,3%


diese statistik kann man ja imo völlig vergessen, da kaum einer einen anderen wegen beleidigungen anzeigt.



> vergangenheit hin oder her, mein uropa war bei der waffen S_S und ich sag trotzdem, dass ich israel hasse, aber aus dem grund, dass die nen gnadenlosen angriffskrieg gegen die palis führen und damit noch von amerika unterstützt werden...


israel hat im prinzip die so berühmte "arschkarte".
die hamas stellt sich in kindergärten, schulen etc. und schießt von dort ihre raketen auf israel.
wenn israel sich nicht wehrt, vergrault die bevölkerung - 
wenn es sich wehrt "schimpft" die ganze welt - was von der hamas auch so gewünscht war.
also ich würd mich trotzdem wehren, 
und zum thema duisburg, würd ich einfach mal (obwohl relativ ahnungslos) behaupten, das nicht einmal fünf prozent der demonstranten sich der lage bewusst sind, und einfach nur aus antisemitismus demonstrieren - dabei ist es meiner meinung nach viel mehr zu verachten, wenn sich "organisationen" wie die hamas ihr eigenes volk als menschliches schutzschild zur hand nehmen.



> Ergo zeig Christlichkeit und lass den Moslems ihren Koran.





> Nur soviel: der Islam ist nicht nur eine Religion!!
> Und es ist die mit abstand intolleranteste/rassistische Glaubensrichtung, die es auf diesem Planeten gibt.
> Der Koran ist dabei nicht Verfassungskonform!
> Von daher gehört er eigentlich verboten, wie z.B. Mein Kampf...


ich glaub nicht das die überwiegende mehrheit der so oft betitelten "kriminellen ausländer" auf basis des korans handeln, der koran kann höchstens als auslöser für den "arabischen" terrorismus hergezogen werden, wo er aber meiner meinung nach nur als grund herhalten muss, so wie die bibel bei den mehr als sinnlosen kreuzzügen


Letzendlich liegt die Lösung des Problems in der Bildung (und damit mein ich nicht BILDung )

wenn "ausländer" gezielt gefördert und gefordert werden, dann können sie sich auch integrieren, 
wenn man sie allerdings, wie bisher geschehen, einfach nur links liegen lässt, wird sich an der aktuellen situation nichts ändern


----------



## Cornholio (24. Januar 2009)

Haekksler schrieb:


> alsoooooo um jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazuzugeben :
> 
> diese statistik kann man ja imo völlig vergessen, da kaum einer einen anderen wegen beleidigungen anzeigt.
> 
> ...



Rechtfertigst du somit die Straftaten der Ausländer und schiebst die Schuld der Gesellschaft zu?


----------



## Haekksler (24. Januar 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Rechtfertigst du somit die Straftaten der Ausländer und schiebst die Schuld der Gesellschaft zu?


oh gott,
ich rechtfertige doch nicht ihre taten.

einfacher vergleich :

du schiebst ein paar millionen deutsche, unterste bildungs- und gesellschaftsschicht in die türkei ab.

denn die ausländer die in den sechzigern gekommen sind waren nur (ganz grob gesagt) "das dumme bauernvolk vom land"

dann lässt du sie in der türkei ein paar jahre dahinvegetieren, ohne sich um sie zu kümmern, d.h. du gehst nicht auf die leute zu etc.

dann werden sich mit hoher warscheinlichkeit auch ghettos bilden, deutsche werden als einzigen ausweg aus ihrer misslage die gewalt sehen, sie sitzen sozusagen zwischen zwei stühlen, denn ihrer ursprünglichen sprache ist die 3. generation warscheinlich nicht mehr perfekt mächtig, und türkisch können sie dann auch nicht richtig.

sie können also weder zurück, noch können sie in der türkei etwas erreichen.

und genauso lief es imo hier ab.

hätte man vieeeel früher problemansätze geliefert, wäre das alles nicht so aus dem ruder gelaufen


----------



## Cornholio (24. Januar 2009)

Also als die Ausländer in den Sechzigern hier hin kamen, gab es diese Probleme wie Ausländerkriminalität und mangelnde Integration und Ghettoisierung noch nicht in dem Maße, wie wir diese heute kennen. Denn damals hatten wir das Wirtschaftswunder, wo es zu viele Arbeitsplätze gab und zu wenige Arbeitskräfte. Als diese nun mit den Gastarbeitern besetzt wurden, ging es den Ausländern hier noch ziemlich gut, da sehr viele Ausländer Arbeit hatten. Aber die Politik nach dem Motto "Deutschland ist das Sozialamt der ganzen Welt" hat leider Gottes dazu geführt, dass sich die Situation für die Ausländer hier zum negativen gewendet hat. Denn nachdem die überschüssigen Arbeitsplätze mit Gastarbeitern besetzt wurden, wurden immer noch massig Ausländer ins Land gelassen ohne zu schauen, ob die wirtschaftliche Lage Deutschlands es zulässt, diese Menschen in den Arbeitsprozess einzubinden. Die Folge war also, dass die Arbeitslosenzahlen unter den Ausländern stetig wuchs, was dazu führte dass sich diese Menschen von der Gesellschaft im Stich gelassen fühlten, Ghettos bildeten und sich zunehmend von der Gesellschaft abkapselten. Aber nunja, dass die Lage der Ausländer hier nicht rosig ist, da stimme ich vollkommen zu, was aber nicht dazu benutzt werden darf, die kriminelle Energie mancher Ausländer zu entschuldigen. Jeder ist für seine Taten selbst verantwortlich. Daher lasse ich für mich persönlich Grundsätze wie "Die kriminellen Ausländer sind Produkte ihrer eigenen Umgebung. Daher dürfen wir die Straffälligkeit dieser nicht so eng sehen." nicht zu. Als Problemlösung schlage ich vor, wie ich schon einige Posts zuvor schon erwähnt habe, dass kriminelle Ausländer, wenn es die schwere der Straftat zulässt ausgewiesen werden müssen. Die Notwendigkeit dafür sehe ich einfach dafür, dass diese nämich nicht nur ihren eigenen Ruf in der gesamten Bevölkerung versauen, sondern auch den Ruf der anständigen Ausländer, die hier in geordneten Verhältnissen leben und auch arbeitswillig sind.


----------



## Haekksler (24. Januar 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Als Problemlösung schlage ich vor, wie ich schon einige Posts zuvor schon erwähnt habe, dass kriminelle Ausländer, wenn es die schwere der Straftat zulässt ausgewiesen werden müssen


man kann wohl schlecht migranten mit deutschem pass, welche einen großteil der "taten" begehen ausweisen, deswegen ist es imo keine sinnvoller lösung nur leute auszuweisen, denn der großteil bleibt dann noch drin


----------



## Juano (24. Januar 2009)

@Haekksler:
Ich finde du redest Schwachsinn!
Wieso kümmert sich keiner um diese Menschen?
Ist es nicht eher so, das solche Menschen die angebotene Hilfe nicht annehmen???
Es gibt auch Ausländer die es geschafft haben, die was geworden sind, weil sie eben
zur Schule gegangen sind, und die ist ja bekanntlich KOSTENLOS und frei zugänglich für jeden
hier in Deutschland.
Wer dann auch brav zur Schule geht und dort auch etwas lernt, wird auch etwas.
Meine Mum ist Erzieherin, in dem schlimmsten Viertel in der Stadt 
Glaube von den ganzen Kindern die sie da haben, sind 3 deutsch.
Die Kinder dort können nicht richtig reden, traurig.
Für mich liegt eher das Problem bei den Eltern, die nur ihre "Heimatsprache" mit den Kindern sprechen, somit fehlt ihnen dann schon im Kindergarten was.
Von der Schule will ich dann mal nicht reden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2009)

Juano schrieb:


> @Haekksler:
> Ich finde du redest Schwachsinn!
> Wieso kümmert sich keiner um diese Menschen?
> Ist es nicht eher so, das solche Menschen die angebotene Hilfe nicht annehmen???
> ...




Du musst weiter denken. Warum sprechen denn die Eltern mit ihren Kinder in ihrer Sprache? -> ******* integriert -> scheiß Ghetto wo alle nur "ausländisch" sprechen usw. hatten wir schon. Kann man als gesellschaftliches Umfeld zusammen fassen. 

Warum sollten diese Menschen "Hilfe" annehmen wenn sie keine benötigen. Alles funzt bestens in ihren Ghetto, auch ohne deutsch. 

Und ich glaube nicht das wenn du nach Norwegen auswandern würdest du mit deinen Kindern auf einmal nur norwegisch sprechen würdest, oder!?


----------



## nyso (24. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich von Spiegel Online, um mal wieder ein paar -fakten einzubringen^^

MIGRANTEN-STUDIE
Türken sind mit Abstand am schlechtesten integriert

30 Prozent sind ohne Schulabschluss, nur 14 Prozent haben Abitur, die Hausfrauenquote ist hoch: Türkischstämmige Migranten sind in Deutschland mit Abstand schlechter integriert als andere Zuwanderergruppen. Das ist das Ergebnis einer neuen Studie, die dem SPIEGEL vorliegt.



Die Resultate von Wissenschaftlern des Berlin-Instituts für Bevölkerung und Entwicklung sind erschreckend: 30 Prozent der Türken und Türkischstämmigen in Deutschland haben keinen Schulabschluss, nur 14 Prozent haben das Abitur - nicht einmal halb so viele wie in der deutschen Bevölkerung, weniger auch als bei den anderen Zuwanderergruppen. Auch haben Menschen mit türkischem Migrationshintergrund mit dem geringsten Erfolg aller Migranten teil am Erwerbsleben: Sie sind häufig erwerbslos, die Hausfrauenquote ist hoch, viele sind abhängig von Sozialleistungen.




Die Studie, die dem SPIEGEL vorliegt und am Montag präsentiert wird, vergleicht erstmals die Integrationserfolge einzelner Migrantengruppen, inklusive der Zuwanderer mit deutschem Pass, und erstellt ein Ranking der einzelnen Bundesländer nach ihrem Integrationserfolg.

Besonders groß sind die Missstände im Saarland: 45 Prozent der Türken und Türkischstämmigen dort sind ohne jeglichen Bildungsabschluss. Der Schlüssel zu Bildung und Erfolg sei die Sprache, sagt Reiner Klingholz, Direktor des Berlin-Instituts. "Wir haben uns viel zu lange daran gewöhnt, dass wir Grundschulklassen haben, in denen 80 Prozent kein Deutsch verstehen."

Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) ist dennoch überzeugt, dass die großen Integrationsprobleme bald gelöst sein werden: "Warten Sie einfach noch einmal vier Jahre CDU-geführte Regierung ab", sagte er dem SPIEGEL.

Die Gruppe der Aussiedler schneidet im Gegensatz zu den Türken bundesweit überraschend gut ab: Nur 3 Prozent sind ohne Abschluss, 28 Prozent haben sogar die Hochschulreife. Die Berliner Wissenschaftler haben einen Index mit 20 Indikatoren zur Messung von Integration entwickelt. Die Datengrundlage der Studie ist der Mikrozensus 2005.


In diesem Jahr fragen die Statistiker auch nach dem Herkunftsland der Eltern. Zum ersten Mal sind in der Masse der Bevölkerung jene Bürger erkennbar, die zwar den deutschen Pass haben - aber eben auch einen Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2009)

Wurde heute schon verlinkt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ma-auslaenderkriminalitaet-13.html#post511292


----------



## Juano (25. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Du musst weiter denken. Warum sprechen denn die Eltern mit ihren Kinder in ihrer Sprache? -> ******* integriert -> scheiß Ghetto wo alle nur "ausländisch" sprechen usw. hatten wir schon. Kann man als gesellschaftliches Umfeld zusammen fassen.
> 
> Warum sollten diese Menschen "Hilfe" annehmen wenn sie keine benötigen. Alles funzt bestens in ihren Ghetto, auch ohne deutsch.
> 
> Und ich glaube nicht das wenn du nach Norwegen auswandern würdest du mit deinen Kindern auf einmal nur norwegisch sprechen würdest, oder!?



Zu den ersten 2 Absätzen:
Du hast recht, teils teils.
Klar funktioniert solch ein Ausländer Ghetto, aber auch nur minimal.
Es gibt den Metzger und Obsthändler, die sprechen türkisch (oder sowas)
und gehacktes deutsch.
Nun glaube ich aber nicht, das diese Menschen nur auf ihrem 2km² Ghetto
leben wollen. Oder würdest du dich zufrieden geben mit solchen minimalen 
Verhältnissen? In der Schulzeit fühlen sie sich wie Kings und sind cool weil sie die Schule schwänzen, aber ein paar Jahre später denken sie anders.
Dann wünschten sie sich in der Schule besser gewesen zu sein.
Ich kenne solche Jungs. Erst total die Schule verhauen, und jetz haben sie als Ziel nach Hauptschul und Realschulabschluss, das Abitur zu machen.
Fallse verstehst was ich mein 

Und würde ich niemals nach Norwegen auswandern, wenn ich diese Sprache
nicht halbwegs sprechen kann. Natrülcih würde ich zuhause deutsch reden, außer zuhause wären einige norwegisch.
Ich könnte mir es halt nicht vorstellen, in einem Land zu leben und mich nicht verständigen zu können.
Also mir grausts immer, wenn ich die Anne's versuchen sich zu artikulieren mit ihrem hackigen "Deutsch".
Ich könnt noch weiter schreiben aber ich bin dann doch etwas müde


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Schöner Artikel zum Thema Integration: Einwanderung: Für immer fremd - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2009)

Juano schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, das solche Menschen die angebotene Hilfe nicht annehmen???
> Es gibt auch Ausländer die es geschafft haben, die was geworden sind, weil sie eben
> zur Schule gegangen sind, und die ist ja bekanntlich KOSTENLOS und frei zugänglich für jeden
> hier in Deutschland.
> ...



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Zusammenhang zwischen "brav zur Schule gehen" und (ohne weitere Vorbedingungen) "was werden" keineswegs gegeben ist (siehe Studien über den Erfolg in Abhängigkeit von der finanziellen Situation der Eltern über die Gesamtbevöklerung), mal so ne Frage:

"Für mich liegt eher das Problem bei den Eltern..."
"Ist es nicht eher so, das solche Menschen die angebotene Hilfe nicht annehmen???"

Welche Hilfe sollten denn deiner Meinung nach die ~1-2 jährigen Kinder, mit denen nicht deutsch gesprochen wird, annehmen, damit "mal was aus ihnen wird"?




Juano schrieb:


> Nun glaube ich aber nicht, das diese Menschen nur auf ihrem 2km² Ghetto
> leben wollen. Oder würdest du dich zufrieden geben mit solchen minimalen
> Verhältnissen?



Es gibt Millionen von Leuten, die schon sehr zufrieden sind, wenn sie nicht regelmäßig mehr als 2km zu irgend einem Amt müssen, sondern nen sicheren Arbeitsplatz und ein bequemes Leben haben.
Warum sollten ausgerechnet Leute aus traditionell einkommensschwachen Bevölkerungsgruppen große Ambitionen jenseits von "Hauptsache nicht HartzIV" entwickeln?
Wer nie was hatte, freut sich halt, wenn er überhaupt mal was kriegt, was heutzutage auch schon schwer genug sein kann.



> Ich kenne solche Jungs. Erst total die Schule verhauen, und jetz haben sie als Ziel nach Hauptschul und Realschulabschluss, das Abitur zu machen.
> Fallse verstehst was ich mein



Solche Fälle kenn ich vollkommen unbahängig von Herkunft, Bildung oder allgemein irgend welchen Parametern.
Jugendkultur ist heutzutage reine Spaßkultur, wie sollten "Millionen von BILD-Lesern" ihren Kindern auch den Wert von Bildung vermitteln?
Die höchsten Werte der Gesellschaft sind nun einmal "Ich", "mein Geld" und "mein Vergnügen", bevorzugt mit einer "Weitsicht" von wenigen Monaten betrachtet. Da erwartet man ernsthaft, dass Schüler, die meist in Zeiträumen von Klausurabständen leben & denken, spontan auf die Idee kommen, dass sie jetzt ranklotzen müssen, ggf. noch gezielt Schwerpunkte setzen und die Fehler der Schulen ausbügeln?



> Und würde ich niemals nach Norwegen auswandern, wenn ich diese Sprache
> nicht halbwegs sprechen kann.



Da bist du wohl eher n Einzelfall, zumindest haben norwegische Unternehmen aktuell keine großen Probleme, Deutsche zu finden, denen 2-3k/Monat lieber ist, als HartzIV, selbst wenn sie kein Wort skandinavisch und z.T. nicht mal brauchbares Englisch sprechen.



> Ich könnte mir es halt nicht vorstellen, in einem Land zu leben und mich nicht verständigen zu können.



Das interessiert auch nicht.
Die Frage ist, ob du es dir vorstellen kannst, in ein Land, dessen Sprache du nicht sprichst, auszuwandern, wenn du unter der Armutsgrenze lebst, ggf. kaum deine Familie ernähren kannst und auf einmal gutes Arbeitsangebot aus dem Land erhälst.
Ob du später im von Arbeit und deutsprachigen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten geprägten Alltag deine "ich mach nen ausfürhlichen Sprachkurs" solange verschiebst, bist du sie ganz aufgibst, ist n anderes Thema.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Und wieder was Lesenswertes: Ausländer in Deutschland: Zu Gast bei Pessimisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## JePe (26. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Kommentare zum verlinkten SPIEGEL-Artikel:
*
Mehr als die Hälfte aller Deutschen leidet demnach unter Überfremdungsangst und glaubt, dass es zu viele Ausländer im Land gibt.*

Stimmt - ich bin einer davon._

*(...)sei es der "Kinder statt Inder"-Unsinn von Jürgen Rüttgers(...)*_

Aus dem Kontext geloest mag das bestenfalls polemisch, schlimmstenfalls fremdenfeindlich klingen, ja. Allerdings war Ruettgers´ Ansatz, in Qualifikation zu investieren und so Vakanzen mit Deutschen zu besetzen anstatt den Unternehmen den preiswerteren Import von "Human Ressources" zu gestatten. Und an diesem Ansatz ist nach meiner Auffassung auch nichts anruechiges.

*(...)oder die fremdenfeindliche Kampagne von Roland Koch(...)*

Koch ist Ministerpraesident des Bundeslandes mit der lt. Studie besten Integration neben Hamburg. Wenn der Verfasser da mal kein Eigentor geschossen hat ...

*Nein, es sind Menschen, die hier arbeiteten, ihre Steuern zahlten und ein Recht darauf haben, hier zu leben - als Mitbürger, nicht als Gäste.*

Legitimiert das nun im Umkehrschluss, diejenigen, die nicht arbeiten und keine Steuern zahlen, des Landes zu verweisen?

*Man muss Debatten über fragwürdige Einbürgerungstests über sich ergehen lassen(...)*

Ich erkenne nicht, was an einem Einbuergerungstest -der mitnichten schon am ersten Tag am Schlagbaum stattfindet, sondern nach Jahren des Aufenthaltes die letzte Huerde vor dem Erlangen der deutschen Staatsbuergerschaft mit allen Rechten und Pflichten ist- fragwuerdig ist?

*Und manche Gebiete in Deutschland, insbesondere in Ostdeutschland, muss man als Mensch mit dunklerem Teint gleich gänzlich meiden, will man nicht von frustrierten Radikalen verprügelt werden.*

So wie es Gebiete in Westdeutschland gibt, in denen Deutsche zur bedrohten Art gehoeren. Siehe auch Eingangspost und dahingehende Einlassungen ranghoher Polizeibeamter.

*Kann ein auf Zuwanderung dringend angewiesenes Land wie Deutschland mit schrumpfender Bevölkerung sich all das erlauben? *

Es herrscht kein Mangel an Einwanderung. Es wandern schlicht die Verkehrten ein. Insoweit ist eigentlich nur mit Realitaetsverweigerung erklaerlich, wenn als Pro-Immigrations-Argument staendig der demographische Wandel herhalten muss - der Sozialstaat koennte sich diesen Wandel leisten, muesste er nicht so viele Nichtdeutsche ernaehren, ihnen Angebote zuhauf unterbreiten und die durch Nichtannahme derselben verursachten Probleme teuer reparieren. Das ist abseits ausufernder Kosten auch insoweit gefaehrlich, als die Bereitschaft am Sozialstaat nicht nur nehmend, sondern auch schaffend zu partizipieren, hierdurch bereits erheblich zurueckgegangen ist und dies auch noch weiter tun wird.


----------



## Mosed (26. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob du es dir vorstellen kannst, in ein Land, dessen Sprache du nicht sprichst, auszuwandern, wenn du unter der Armutsgrenze lebst, ggf. kaum deine Familie ernähren kannst und auf einmal gutes Arbeitsangebot aus dem Land erhälst.



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die "Ausländer", die sich danebenbenehmen oder weigern die deutsche Sprache zu lernen hier einen Arbeitsplatz angeboten bekommen haben.^^


Wenn man nach Jahren in einem Land immer noch nicht die Sprache "beherrscht" ist das eindeutig eine Verweigerung - denn in der Zeit lernt man die Sprache ganz automatisch durch das tägliche Leben.

Warum diejenigen, die in ihrer Heimat kaum ihre Familie ernähren können nach Deutschland komme ist wohl recht offensichtlich...


Bevor falsche Gedanken aufkommen: Ich habe absolut nix gegen Ausländer. An sich ist mir die Nationalität völlig wurscht. Ich habe allgemein etwas gegen asoziale, egal ob Deutscher, Türke, Ami etc.


Und meiner Meinung nach ist Integration Aufgabe der Person die in das Land kommt - das Land muss Möglichkeiten schaffen sich zu integrieren, aber diese Möglichkeiten zu nutzen ist Pflicht des Migranten.

Für mich wäre es selbstverständlich, dass ich die Landessprache des Landes lerne, in das ich auswandere. Wäre mir auch viel zu dumm, mich nicht verständigen zu können oder rumstammeln zu müssen.

Und wenn jemand in Deutschland keine Perspektive hat kann das nur 2 Gründe haben:
1. Er ist geistig nicht in der Lage was sinnvolles zu machen
2. Er ist selber Schuld. Wenn man was erreichen will, dann kann man das auch schaffen.


Edit:
Was ich da grad noch gesehen habe: "*Man muss Debatten über fragwürdige Einbürgerungstests über sich ergehen lassen(...)"

*--> Man muss als Deutscher einen Deutschtest absolvieren, wenn man in die Schweiz auswandern will... soviel zu fragwürdigen Einbürgerungstests.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Edit:
> Was ich da grad noch gesehen habe: "*Man muss Debatten über fragwürdige Einbürgerungstests über sich ergehen lassen(...)"
> 
> *--> Man muss als Deutscher einen Deutschtest absolvieren, wenn man in die Schweiz auswandern will... soviel zu fragwürdigen Einbürgerungstests.




Es geht nicht um Deutschtests sondern um den Test den die Mehrheit der Deutschen nicht schaffen würde. http://www.der-test-kurzfilm.de/film-trailer.php


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Koch ist Ministerpraesident des Bundeslandes mit der lt. Studie besten Integration neben Hamburg. Wenn der Verfasser da mal kein Eigentor geschossen hat ...



Ist er das seit Beginn der Einwanderung?
Nein.
Ist er somit der verantwortliche für die gute Einbürgerung?
Nein.
Hat er in seinen Wahlkampf gegen Ausländer ausgerichtet, also wort-wörtlich fremdenfeindlich?
Ja.
Ende.



> Ich erkenne nicht, was an einem Einbuergerungstest -der mitnichten schon am ersten Tag am Schlagbaum stattfindet, sondern nach Jahren des Aufenthaltes die letzte Huerde vor dem Erlangen der deutschen Staatsbuergerschaft mit allen Rechten und Pflichten ist- fragwuerdig ist?



Tjo, ich glaube, es ist nicht möglich, sich mehr als 5 Minuten mit diesem Einbürgerungstest zu beschäftigen, ohne dass man Dinge stößt, die in Frage gestellt werden.



> Es herrscht kein Mangel an Einwanderung. Es wandern schlicht die Verkehrten ein.



Ich denke, dass Hauptproblem sind seit Jahr(zehnt)en in Deutschland lebende bzw. sogar deren Nachkommen, also Einwanderungsprozesse, die vor 2-3 Überarbeitungen des Einwanderungsgesetzes stattgefunden haben.




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die "Ausländer", die sich danebenbenehmen oder weigern die deutsche Sprache zu lernen hier einen Arbeitsplatz angeboten bekommen haben.^^



Also soweit ich das sehe, sind die Hauptquelle von Personen mit Migrationshintergrund
- Asylbewerber&Flüchtlinge
- "Russland"Deutsche
- Gastarbeiter
(sowie jeweils deren Nachkommen&Nachzügler)

Mittlere kann man nur eingeschränkt zurückweisen, erstere willst du (hoffentlich) nicht übel nehmen, dass sie hier sind - bleiben also primär Leute, die wegen Arbeitsplätzen nach Deutschland gekommen sind.



> Wenn man nach Jahren in einem Land immer noch nicht die Sprache "beherrscht" ist das eindeutig eine Verweigerung - denn in der Zeit lernt man die Sprache ganz automatisch durch das tägliche Leben.



Durch den Alltag kann man seine Sprachkenntnisse vielleicht perfektionieren, aber man kann sich nicht die Grundlagen einer Sprache aneignen. (Zumindest nicht, wenn sie einer komplett anderen Sprachfamilie angehört aus der nichtmal einzelne Wörter in die eigene Muttersprache übernommen wurden)



> Und wenn jemand in Deutschland keine Perspektive hat kann das nur 2 Gründe haben:
> 1. Er ist geistig nicht in der Lage was sinnvolles zu machen
> 2. Er ist selber Schuld. Wenn man was erreichen will, dann kann man das auch schaffen.



Diese Fass werd ich an der Stelle nicht aufmachen...



> [/I][/B]--> Man muss als Deutscher einen Deutschtest absolvieren, wenn man in die Schweiz auswandern will... soviel zu fragwürdigen Einbürgerungstests.



Wer mal versucht hat, sich mit einem unkooperativen Schweizer zu unterhalten, der wird feststellen, dass man die Fähigkeit zum Verständniss von Schwyzerisch durchaus testen kann. (zugegebenermaßen wären Tests auf italienisch oder französisch vielleicht sinnvoller)


----------



## JePe (26. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist er somit der verantwortliche für die gute Einbürgerung?
> Nein.
> (...)
> Ende.



Der Vorsitzende des hessischen Landesauslaenderbeirates sieht das etwas differenzierter:

*Positiv bewertete Di Benedetto, dass Hessen Integration bereits vor zehn Jahren als eine zentrale Aufgabe der Politik bewertet und bereits viel für die Frühförderung getan habe.*

Quelle.

Wann wurde Koch doch gleich Ministerpraesident? Ach ja, 1999. Plus 10 macht das ... ach, das ist bestimmt bloss Zufall. Koch ist doof, basta.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2009)

"Hessen punktet vor allem mit dem hohen Bildungsstand seiner Zuwanderer: 28 Prozent von ihnen haben einen Hochschulabschluss"
"Als Beispiele nannte er die Vorlaufkurse zur frühen Sprachförderung und das Aufklärungsprojekt für Vorbeter und für weibliche Mitglieder der Moscheen."

Diese Vorbeterprogramme müssen wirklich verdammt gut sein, wenn sie dafür gesorgt haben, dass innerhalb von 10 Jahren signifikant mehr Migranten einen Hochschulabschluss haben, d.h. innerhalb von max. 5 (eher 1-2) Jahren deutlich mehr Leute überhaupt die Hochschulreife erlangen konnten...

Ich wills mal so sagen: Ich habs höchstpersönlich beobachtet, wie schlecht die Integration im hessischen Schulsystem ablaufen kann. In der Grundschule hatten wir noch nen Migrantenanteil von sicherlich 30-50%, davon wurden verhältnissmäßig wenige fürs Gymnasium empfohlen, dann sicherheitshalber auf die Gesamtschule geschickt. Wie es da weiterging kann ich auch rückblickend nicht sagen - denn die Bedingungen waren so schlecht, dass schon ein "Tag der offenen Tür" gereicht hat, dass ich meine Eltern dazu bringen konnte, auf n reines Gymnasium zu kommen.
Da hatten wir dann vielleicht noch 20% Migrantenanteil - im ersten Jahr. Bis zum Eintritt in die Oberstufe waren wir bei merklich unter 10%, davon keiner in erster Generation in Deutschland und (soweit ich sie kennengelernt hab) durchgängig mit Eltern, die ihrerseits bereits als sehr gut intergriert gelten könnten.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

On Topic: Klick.


----------



## Mosed (13. Februar 2009)

Tjaja - und seine Familie hat genau so reagiert wie erwartet...

Ich hoffe in dem Gefängnis, in das er kommt gibt es Insassen, die Neulinge auf gewisse Art und Weise behandeln...

Für so einen Dr... gibt es gar keine gerechte Strafe in Deutschland.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Für so einen Dr... gibt es gar keine gerechte Strafe in Deutschland.



Kannst du so nicht sagen - in seinem Land waere er ein Held. 
Die Leute muessen einfach endlich mal begreifen, dass wir hier nicht in Timbuktu oder sonst wo sind, sondern in Deutschland, und dass hier andere Gesetze gelten als vielleicht sonstwo. Und der wichtigste Part: Das man sich auch an diese halten muss.

Wir hatten uebrigens mal die Diskussion, wer abgeschoben werden sollte und wer nicht?
Waere der Typ nicht schuldig gesprochen worden, waere er ein sehr schoenes Beispiel fuer Leute, dich ich gerne abgeschoben haette. In diesem Falle hat aber die Gerechtigkeit gesiegt.


----------



## Fabi-O (14. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kannst du so nicht sagen - in seinem Land waere er ein Held.
> Die Leute muessen einfach endlich mal begreifen, dass wir hier nicht in Timbuktu oder sonst wo sind, sondern in Deutschland, und dass hier andere Gesetze gelten als vielleicht sonstwo. Und der wichtigste Part: Das man sich auch an diese halten muss.


Hinter diesem Zitat stehe ich voll und ganz: 
"Jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er gerade angehört, stolz zu sein." - Arthur Schopenhauer

Der Anspruch, dass unsere Gesetze hier für alle Menschen die am rechtsmäßigsten wären, ist einfach anmaßend.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Der Anspruch, dass unsere Gesetze hier für alle Menschen die am rechtsmäßigsten wären, ist einfach anmaßend.



Formal: Fuer alle Menschen, die sich -insbesondere dauerhaft- im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes der Bundesrepublik aufzuhalten beabsichtigen, sollte das selbstverstaendlich und einer Diskussion nicht beduerftig sein.

Ansonsten: Unsere Kultur moegen sie nicht, unsere Sitten und Gebraeuche ebensowenig. Unter uns leben wollen sie nicht und bilden stattdessen freiwillig Ghettos. An (Weiter)Bildung wird nicht partizipiert, die Sprache oft kaum gesprochen. Unsere Freizuegigkeit wird verachtet, unsere Gerichtsbarkeit nicht respektiert. Warum dann ueberhaupt migrieren ... ?

Hinsichtlich der vermeintlichen Anmassung des Westens empfehle ich diesen Artikel.


----------



## Fabi-O (14. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Formal: Fuer alle Menschen, die sich -insbesondere dauerhaft- im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes der Bundesrepublik aufzuhalten beabsichtigen, sollte das selbstverstaendlich und einer Diskussion nicht beduerftig sein.
> 
> Ansonsten: Unsere Kultur moegen sie nicht, unsere Sitten und Gebraeuche ebensowenig. Unter uns leben wollen sie nicht und bilden stattdessen freiwillig Ghettos. An (Weiter)Bildung wird nicht partizipiert, die Sprache oft kaum gesprochen. Unsere Freizuegigkeit wird verachtet, unsere Gerichtsbarkeit nicht respektiert. Warum dann ueberhaupt migrieren ... ?



Genau, das ist das/sind die Problem(e). 
Eine Lösung, die dabei aber kein Verständnis oder Toleranz gegenüber den Migrierenden vorraussetzt, ist m.M.n fehl am Platze und nur kontraproduktiv.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2009)

... wenn ich anfange, "Toleranz" und "Verstaendnis" fuer die Veraechtlichkeit gegenueber den Gastgebern und sogar Familienangehoerigen, die zufaellig mit dem "falschen" Geschlecht zur Welt kamen, zu entwickeln, werfe ich alle Werte ueber Bord, fuer die Generationen vor mir gekaempft haben und ebne den Weg zurueck in eine dunkle Epoche.

Ich beanspruche deshalb ganz selbstverstaendlich fuer mich, intolerant gegenueber Intoleranz und verstaendnislos gegenueber Unverstand zu sein. Behagt meinem Gast das nicht, ist es ihm unbenommen, meine Gastfreundschaft nicht laenger zu strapazieren.


----------



## Mosed (14. Februar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Eine Lösung, die dabei aber kein Verständnis oder Toleranz gegenüber den Migrierenden vorraussetzt, ist m.M.n fehl am Platze und nur kontraproduktiv.



Für eine Migration gibt es nur "eine" Lösung: Akzeptanz der Werte in D, Akzeptanz der Justiz, Lernen der Sprache, soziales Verhalten.

Ihre Kultur usw. können sie ganz klar bewahren - solange sie damit niemand anderem Schaden zufügen.


----------



## DrHouse (15. Februar 2009)

Hier wird immer von Integration und Erlernen von deutschen Werten gesprochen, doch eigentlich ist es ganz klar:
Selbst in muslimischen Kulturen gibt es Recht und Ordnung und eigentlich weiß jeder Mensch, dass man nicht stehlen, morden, verletzen, brandschatzen, vergewaltigen, totschlagen, beschimpfen darf.
Aber es wird dennoch immer wieder gemacht und ich glaube wir brauchen uns auch nicht immer nur auf irgendwelche harten "Fakten" und "Berichte" verlassen, denn wie wir schon am Anfang festgestellt haben, sind die Statistiken nicht so kompetent, dass sie alle Schattierungen und alle Differenzierungen wiedergeben können.
Sie zeigen uns einen Teil der Problematik (wobei dieses Bewusstsein auch erst in den letzten Jahren über Nacht erwacht ist, zuvor war es verpönt in Deutschland auch nur jemanden als Ausländer zu bezeichnen), können aber nicht den konkreten Einzelfall berücksichtigen.
Und wenn sich nun jeder mal fragt, ob er nicht auch schon vermehrt und gehäuft pöbelnde spuckende beschimpfende Türken/Kurden jugendlichen Alters gesehen hat, die völlig außer Rand und Band waren, dann hat er bisher wohl die Augen verschlossen.
Es ist auch kein Argument in meinen Augen, zu sagen, ja die Deutschen, da gibt es ja auch welche die pöbeln...
Na und? Die gibt es in jeder Gesellschaft und es ist ja auch unsere Aufgabe, unsere eigenen Pöbler und Gesetzesbrecher zu "bestrafen", aber sind wir gleich auch noch verantwortlich für Millionen von anderen muslimischen Straftätern? Nein, das sind wir nicht.
Unsere Gastfreundschaft wurde in den letzten Jahren wirklich extrem strapaziert und wenn nun nicht irgendwann etwas passiert, wird es eines Tages dazu führen, dass wir Probleme nicht mehr ohne Gewalt lösen können.
Wer nicht will, der hat schon und kann auch woanders glücklich werden, muss aber nicht in Deutschland Ghettos bilden, Menschen anpöbeln und voller Neid stets anti-deutsch daherbeleidigen.
Leider fällt uns da auch irgendwo die Aufgabe zu, zwischen es wert sein und es nicht wert sein zu differenzieren, doch wenn wir es jetzt und generell nicht tun, dann wird wieder die Meinung laut, man würde alle Ausländer über einen Kamm scheren.
Es machen schon sehr viele Länder genauso und da sollten Beschimpfungen wie Nazi-Deutschland genauso geahndet werden wie man es schon mit ebensolch andersgearteten Beschimpfungen aus dem rechten Lager tut.
Man wird leider generell als ausländerfeindlich betitelt, wenn man sich Gedanken um sein Vaterland macht und es nicht untergehen sehen möchte.
Es ist ein Cocktail von verschiedenen Problemen und Missständen, die (wie schon bisher von meinen Vorrednern ausführlich dargelegt) zu diesem heutigen Tatbestand geführt haben, doch man KANN nicht einfach nur noch dasitzen und tatenlos zusehen. 
Die Wahrheit mag einige schmerzen und es werden auch noch einige schlechte Zeiten kommen, doch bieten lassen muss sich das niemand im eigenen Land.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

"pöbelnde spuckende beschimpfende Türken/Kurden jugendlichen Alters" sind keine Gäste sondern Deutsche. Also gelten für sie die gleichen Rechte wie für dich und mich. Du kannst sie nicht abschieben oder härter bestrafen als andere.

Eine andere Lösung für das Problem muss her.

Nicht nur die Symptome bekämpfen.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2009)

Juristisch nicht, richtig. Nur fuehrt mich das zurueck zu meiner Frage - warum wurde ueberhaupt migriert?

Eine Staatsbuergerschaft "auf Probe" (so wie bei einem Fuehrerschein) waere eine Moeglichkeit, das Problem zumindest zukuenftig einzudaemmen, indem man die Moeglichkeit der Ausweisung bei schweren Verfehlungen oder schuldhafter Nicht-Integration nicht aus der Hand gibt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Juristisch nicht, richtig. Nur fuehrt mich das zurueck zu meiner Frage - warum wurde ueberhaupt migriert?
> 
> Eine Staatsbuergerschaft "auf Probe" (so wie bei einem Fuehrerschein) waere eine Moeglichkeit, das Problem zumindest zukuenftig einzudaemmen, indem man die Moeglichkeit der Ausweisung bei schweren Verfehlungen oder schuldhafter Nicht-Integration nicht aus der Hand gibt.



Warum juristisch nicht richtig? Die sind in Deutschland geboren also Deutsche. Die Eltern vielleicht nicht aber deren Kinder (über die wir hier reden) schon. 


Und eine Staatsbürgerschaft "auf Probe" gibt es doch schon, oder!? Das Asylrecht.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2009)

Das Komma dient nicht nur der Verzierung.

Und die "problematischen Ethnien" sind laengst nicht alle vormalige Asylbewerber.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Das Komma dient nicht nur der Verzierung.
> 
> Und die "problematischen Ethnien" sind laengst nicht alle vormalige Asylbewerber.




Auch mit Komma ändert sich die Grundaussage nicht. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch? 

Auch den Rest verstehe ich nicht ganz. Für welche "nicht Deutsche" möchtest du den gerne deinen Staatsbürgerschaft "auf Probe"?


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Warum juristisch nicht richtig? *Die sind in Deutschland geboren also Deutsche*. Die Eltern vielleicht nicht aber deren Kinder (über die wir hier reden) schon.
> 
> 
> Und eine Staatsbürgerschaft "auf Probe" gibt es doch schon, oder!? Das Asylrecht.


 
Ist das nicht in Amerika so? Wer auf amerikanischem Terretorium geboren wird ist automatisch Amerikaner? 

Hier in Deutschland gilt es doch, das es zählt, was die Eltern für eine Staatsbürgerschaft haben.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, scheinbar stehtst Du auf dem Schlauch.

*Juristisch nicht, richtig.*

Bedeutet: richtig, rein juristisch sind es keine Gaeste mehr, sondern Deutsche - und koennen als solche nach geltendem Recht nicht ausgewiesen werden.

"Meine" Staatsbuergerschaft auf Probe haette ich gerne fuer ... jeden. Asylbewerber, Spaetaussiedler, Familienzusammenfuehrungen etc. Den Fuehrerschein auf Probe gibt´s ja schliesslich auch nicht nur fuer Blondinen mit 36 B.

Im Uebrigen leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum der Ansatz so offenkundig abwertend begriffen wird? Die Angehoerigkeit zu einem bestimmten Staat bedeutet Rechte und Pflichten - und scheinbar ist die deutsche Staatsbuergerschaft -abseits der Pflichten, mit denen man es nicht immer so genau nimmt- ja durchaus attraktiv. Anders kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht erklaeren, dass es eine rege Zuwanderung in unsere sozialen Sicherungssysteme gibt?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in Amerika so? Wer auf amerikanischem Terretorium geboren wird ist automatisch Amerikaner?
> 
> Hier in Deutschland gilt es doch, das es zählt, was die Eltern für eine Staatsbürgerschaft haben.



Jein,

"Durch Geburt im Inland wird ein Kind Deutscher, wenn ein Elternteil zu diesem Zeitpunkt seit 8 Jahren seinen gewöhnlichen rechtmäßigen Aufenthalt in Deutschland hat und ein unbefristetes Aufenthaltsrecht besitzt (§ 4 Abs. 3 StAG).
Diese Regelung gilt jedoch nur für Kinder, deren Eltern Ausländer sind und die nach dem 1. Januar 2000 geboren wurden, vgl. § 4 Abs. 3 StAG. Für Kinder, die vor diesem Zeitpunkt geboren wurden, eröffnete die Regelung des § 40 b StAG für die Dauer eines Jahres die Möglichkeit des zusätzlichen Erwerbs der deutschen Staatsangehörigkeit. Voraussetzung hierfür war, dass das Kind am 1. Januar 2000 rechtmäßig seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und das 10. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet hatte und bei dessen Geburt die Voraussetzungen des § 4 Abs. 3 StAG vorgelegen haben. Kinder, die auf diese Weise die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit erwerben, haben in der Regel mindestens eine weitere Staatsangehörigkeit. Zwischen dem 18. und 23. Lebensjahr müssen sie gem. § 29 StAG gegenüber der staatlichen Stelle erklären, ob sie die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit behalten wollen oder die andere Staatsangehörigkeit vorziehen (Erklärungspflicht)." aus Wiki



JePe schrieb:


> Ja, scheinbar stehtst Du auf dem Schlauch.
> 
> *Juristisch nicht, richtig.*
> 
> Bedeutet: richtig, rein juristisch sind es keine Gaeste mehr, sondern Deutsche - und koennen als solche nach geltendem Recht nicht ausgewiesen werden.



*Klick gemacht*



JePe schrieb:


> "Meine" Staatsbuergerschaft auf Probe haette ich gerne fuer ... jeden. Asylbewerber, Spaetaussiedler, Familienzusammenfuehrungen etc. Den Fuehrerschein auf Probe gibt´s ja schliesslich auch nicht nur fuer Blondinen mit 36 B.
> 
> Im Uebrigen leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum der Ansatz so offenkundig abwertend begriffen wird?



Zumindest für Asylbewerber gibt es ihn. Für die Anderen bestimmt auch, oder?! Müsste im Zuwanderungsgesetz enthalten sein.

Und offenkundig abwertend finde ich deine Forderung doch gar nicht. Jeder soll für Straftaten bestraft werden. Auch das Asylrecht sollte mehr wirkliche Anwendung finden.



JePe schrieb:


> Die Angehoerigkeit zu einem bestimmten Staat bedeutet Rechte und Pflichten - und scheinbar ist die deutsche Staatsbuergerschaft -abseits der Pflichten, mit denen man es nicht immer so genau nimmt- ja durchaus attraktiv. Anders kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht erklaeren, dass es eine rege Zuwanderung in unsere sozialen Sicherungssysteme gibt?



Das ist reiner Populismus.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2009)

Nein, ist es nicht. Allenfalls ist es unpopulaer, es zu benennen.

Und es beantwortet implizit auch ein Stueck weit die Frage, "warum" migriert wird: Deutschland ist ein (noch) gut ausgestatteter Sozialstaat, in dem eine engmaschige Versorgung vergleichsweise geringen Anforderungen gegenuebersteht - was ihn fuer Personen aus aermeren Regionen um so attraktiver macht. Aus deren Sicht verstaendlich, dennoch korrekturbeduerftig. Weil die (linke) Standardthese, Migration sei die Loesung fuer demographische Fehlentwicklungen, ein Irrtum ist - sie verschaerft das Problem sogar eher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eine so rege und direkte Zuwanderung?
Das Zuwanderungsrecht wurde im Laufe der 90er verschärft (siehe • Einbürgerung von Ausländern ) und die heutigen Einwanderungsbedingungen sind nicht mit denen zu vergleichen, unter denen die (Groß)Eltern heutiger Problemkinder Deutsche wurden.

Die "Staatsbürgerschaft auf Probe" ist in Form des Aufenthaltsrechts ohne Staatsbürgerschaft schon gang und gäbe.
Es gibt zwar gelegentlich Anzeichen für eine mangelnde Umsetzung der deutschen Rechtssprechung gegenüber einzelnen Individuen dieser Gruppe - aber das liegt nicht an der rechtlichen Grundlage, sondern Mängeln bei der Polizei.


----------



## DrHouse (15. Februar 2009)

[ quote=DerSitzRiese;574838]"pöbelnde spuckende beschimpfende Türken/Kurden jugendlichen Alters" sind keine Gäste sondern Deutsche. Also gelten für sie die gleichen Rechte wie für dich und mich. quote ]

Bei den Rechten sind alle immer ganz schnell, aber wie schon richtig festgestellt wurde, gibt es auch Pflichten. 
Man kann nicht auf dem Papier deutsch sein und dann gegen die "eigenen" (haha, welch Spott) Landsleute pöpeln und voller Neid allerhand lustiger Straftaten begehen.
Sich hier nur die Rosinen aus dem Kuchen zu picken zählt nicht. Vor allem ist es auch in Staaten wie der USA so, dass man da nicht einfach mal reinspazieren kann, sondern eine ganze Palette an positiven Anforderungen mitbringen muss.
Man ist nicht automatisch deutsch, nur weils auf dem Papier steht.


----------



## Mosed (15. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Weil die (linke) Standardthese, Migration sei die Loesung fuer demographische Fehlentwicklungen, ein Irrtum ist



Ganz genau - ein Türke/Amerikaner/Holländer etc. wird immer das bleiben was er ist - er hat vielleicht die deutsche Staatbürgerschaft, aber er wird nie ein Deutscher sein.

Genauso wie ich mein Leben lang Deutscher bleiben werde. Ich kann vielleicht die Amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft erhalten, Amerikaner werde ich aber nie sein.

Wenn die Deutschen aussterben aufgrund fehlendem Nachwuchs wird es passieren - da helfen auch keine 80 Millionen Migranten.


Immer dieser Schwachsinn - man gehört der Nation an, in der die Vorfahren geboren wurden. Man kann nur Staatsbürgerschaften erhalten, aber sonst auch nichts.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Februar 2009)

Es geht hier um die rechtliche Ebene Leute. Ich habe geschrieben das man diese (auf dem Papier) Deutsche nicht anders behandeln darf (laut geltendem Recht).

Und Einwanderung ist schon seit Jahren rückläufig.

Die Hemmschwelle bei "richtigen " Deutschen sich ins soziale Netz fallen zu lassen scheint wesentlich geringer zu sein. Anders kann ich mir den hohen Anteil von "Ausländern" im Reinigungs- und im Müllsortiersektor nicht erklären. Auch die Bereitschaft sich dem Risiko der Selbstständigkeit auszusetzen ist bei Ausländern wesentlich höher. ICh bin mir sicher das die bösen Ausländer mehr Steuern bringen als sie kosten.

Ihr solltet nicht immer nur Schläger-Ali im Kopf haben, sondern ein wenig differenzierter denken. Denkt ihr wirklich das die zu uns kommen um von HarzIV zu leben?


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2009)

Deine Wahrnehmung in Ehren - sie korrespondiert aber nicht mit dem Zahlenmaterial, dass sich hinter meinem Link verbirgt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Deine Wahrnehmung in Ehren - sie korrespondiert aber nicht mit dem Zahlenmaterial, dass sich hinter meinem Link verbirgt.




Warum deckt sich das nicht? Eine Putzfrau verdient meist nicht mehr als ein Harzi.

Meine Wahrnehmung zu dem Thema ist bestimmt besser als die eines SternJournalisten. Der fährt bestimmt keine U-Bahn, ich jeden verdammten Tag. Ich wohne jetzt in meinem dritten Bezirk hier in Berlin. Hier sind die Probleme am größten. Ich berichte quasi von der Front (embedded ) . Hier gibt es die höchste Dichte an pöbelnden Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund. Ich kenne die Schatten- sowie die Sonnenseiten von schlechter Integrationspolitik.


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2009)

Es ging mir weder um Deine Beobachtungen im oeffentlichen Personennahverkehr noch um Interpretationen eines Journalisten, sondern um _Zahlen_. Und die wiederlegen Deine Wahrnehmung einer seit Jahren ruecklaeufigen Zuwanderung (das Gegenteil ist der Fall; nur deshalb ist die Bevoelkerung trotz sinkender Geburtenraten gestiegen) und belegen eine insgesamt tendenziell negative volkswirtschaftliche Auswirkung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Februar 2009)

Schöne Studie. Aber was bleibt ist zurückgegangene Zuwanderung bei gleichzeitigem Wachstum des Anteil an Menschen mit Mi.hinterghrund.

Wie das geht sollte mal nach Berlin kommen. Deutsche Familie -> kein bis zwei Kinder. Türkische Familie -> zwei bis fünf Kinder. 

Die Punkte zur Lösung des Problems im Schlussteil "Was tun" sind meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig.

   Große Familie mit vielen Kindern und mit Oma in der viel zu kleinen Wohnung zusammen mit einem sehr geringen Familieneinkommen führt meist automatisch zu Problemen. Ich könnte in solche einem Umfeld auch keine Hausaufgaben machen und würde lieber mit  Kumpels auf der Straße rumhängen. Gleichzeitig sieht man an Mutti und Vati dass man mit viel Arbeit (Taxi und Putze) nicht wirklich viel erreichen kann. Der Perspektiven sind schlecht und führen zu nichts Gutem. Wenn man dann noch den Micha von nebenan mit dem neusten Handy rumlaufen sieht entsteht schnell Neid und im Extremfall Hass auf Micha und manchmal auch auf  Deutschland. 

  Hier sollte man ansetzen. Diese trüben Aussichten verbessern. Anreize schaffen. Darum ist es wichtig auch berühmte Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund aus Funk und Fernsehen für Kompanien zu begeistern. Sendungen wie„Was guckst du“ mit seinen Stereotypen hilft da wenig. 

  Aus Armut und Perspektivlosigkeit heraus schaffen es nur die wenigsten zu etwas. 

  Wenn ich dann immer nur „alle abschieben“, „problematische Ethnien“ höre könnt ich kotzen. Versucht euch doch nur mal eine Minute in solche Leute hineinzuversetzen. Nicht nur die Symptome bekämpfen ist angesagt.

  Denk ihr die kommen mit Totschläger auf die Welt? Oder ihr südländisches/osteuropäisches Blut macht sie zu geborenen Kriminellen?


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2009)

Worauf gruendet Deine anscheinend ja unerschuetterliche Ueberzeugung, die Zuwanderung sei rueckgaengig? Lt. Statistischem Bundesamt sah die Zuwanderung in den letzten vier Jahren, fuer die Zahlen vorliegen, wie folgt aus:

*2004 ... 127.153
2005 ... 117.241
2006 ... 124.566
2007 ... 113.030*

Ich sehe da eine relative Stagnation, aber keinen kontinuierlichen Rueckgang und habe auch keinen Grund zu vermuten, dass die Zahl fuer 2008 nennenswert nach unten abweichen wird.

Kannst Du mir ausserdem erklaeren, warum laut einer anderen Studie Spaetaussiedler und Personen mit anderem als tuerkischem Hintergrund ueberdurchschnittlich gut integriert sind und hinsichtlich Bildung mitunter sogar besser abschneiden als Deutsche? Die Erklaerung hierfuer wuerde mich insoweit interessieren, als ja scheinbar das Handy von "Micha" auf "Ali" einen anderen Schluesselreiz (wegnehmen) ausuebt als auf "Wang" (erarbeiten).

P.S. Dir sagt der Terminus "problematische Ethnie" nicht zu? Mach einen besseren, den Sachverhalt nicht verfaelschenden Vorschlag. Mir fuer meinen Teil ist die Sache als solche wichtiger als ihre politisch korrekte Umschreibung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

Bin jetzt zu faul, wieder stundenlang die Statistiken zu suchen, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es auch mit anderen größeren Einwanderergruppen Probleme. Dass die Zahl der Konfliktfälle/Einwanderer mit der Gesamtzahl der Einwanderer aus diesem Herkunftsland steigt, passt auch gut zu der These, dass die mangelnde Integration entscheident durch Ghettobildung beeinflusst wird.
Bilde doch mal mit 5 Mikronesiern ein Ghetto - klappt nicht.
Mit 500000 Türken dagegen sehr gut, mit 50000 Russen(&angegliederte Staaten) ganz gut und mit 5000 ex-Jugoslawen einigermaßen.
Auch gibt es je nach Herkunft unterschiedliche Gründe für die Zuwanderung: Der türkische Zuzug ist nach wie vor auf die Gastarbeiter zurückzuführen - viele in der Türkei lebende kennen Familien in Deutschland oder ziehen direkt als Angehörige in der Türkei nach. Er rekrutiert sich somit primär aus den unteren (Arbeiter)Schichten der Bevölkerung. Der Zuzug aus dem Balkan begann mit Asyl in Kriegszeiten -> wieder arme Leute, bildungsferne Schichten. Spätaussiedler aus Russland? Auch nicht unbedingt Akademiker.
Geht man für diese Herkunftsländer jetzt mal von einer ähnlichen Verteilung des Konfliktpotentials wie in Deutschland aus (aufgrund größerer sozialer Spannungen wird sie eher noch extremer sein), ergibt sich automatisch ein relativ hohes.
Nimmt man dann den klischeehaften Computerinder zum Vergleich oder Chinesen, die ursprünglich zum Studium her kamen, wird deutlich, wo eine einseitige Verteilung in der Statistik resultiert:

Nicht aus den Herkunftsethnien, sondern aus dem materiellen Background - der nach der Migration natürlich erhalten bleibt.

Deswegen ist auch die Interpretation des "SternJournalisten" kritisch zu betrachten: Nur weil die Statistik eine Übereinstimmung zwischen problematischen Ausländern und schlechter wirtschaftlicher/gesellschaftlicher Lage zeigt, heißt dass nicht, dass die wirtschaftliche Ungleichheit durch problematische Ausländer verursacht wird.
Genauso gut unterstützt so eine Statistik, dass die wirtschaftliche Ungleichheit für Probleme mit Ausländern verantwortlich ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Februar 2009)

• Ausländer | Statistik

REGIERUNGonline - Gutes Zusammenleben ? klare Regeln

Von "rege Zuwanderung" kann nicht die Rede sein. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Erklaerung hierfuer wuerde mich insoweit interessieren, als ja scheinbar das Handy von "Micha" auf "Ali" einen anderen Schluesselreiz (wegnehmen) ausuebt als auf "Wang" (erarbeiten).



Wang hat nur eine Schwester, Juri ist Einzelkind. Auch laufen Zigarettenverkauf und das Chinarestaurant viel besser als der Taxi/Putzjob von Alis Eltern. *Schublade zu*

Russische Spätaussiedler weisen meist einen höheren Bildungsgrad als türkische Einwanderer auf (um Wolfsburg aufzubauen brauchte man kein Abi) und bringe nmeist auch schon ein wenig deutsch Kenntnisse mit. 

Bildung ist mal wieder der Schlüssel.

Auch leben Russen und Vietnamese seltener in Ghettos.


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Von "rege Zuwanderung" kann nicht die Rede sein.



Deine eigene Statistik belegt ca. 1/2 Million Zuwanderer pro Jahr in den letzten 10 Jahren (+/- 10 Prozent). Das sind immerhin 5 Millionen Menschen. 5 Millionen Menschen (von denen meinen Statistiken zufolge etwa 2/3 nahtlos in die sozialen Fangnetze der Bundesrepublik fallen und 1/3 per Definition als "arm" gilt) definierst Du nicht als "rege Zuwanderung"? Wo beginnt dann "rege Zuwanderung" nach Deiner Definition - 5 Millionen pro Jahr? Pro Monat? Pro Woche?

Unterm Strich ist mir auch relativ egal, ob der Zuzug in die sozialen Sicherungssysteme "rege" oder "unaufgeregt" erfolgt. Er _findet statt_ und richtet ausrechenbaren Schaden an, anstatt wie oft behauptet Gutes zu tun.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wang hat nur eine Schwester, Juri ist Einzelkind. Auch laufen Zigarettenverkauf und das Chinarestaurant viel besser als der Taxi/Putzjob von Alis Eltern. *Schublade zu*



Ganz grosses Kino. Staendig anderen Populismus unterstellen, aber selbst Zuflucht in ihm suchen, wenn die Argumente knapp werden.

Kein Zuwanderer wird gezwungen, sich bis an die Grenzen seiner Physis fortzupflanzen und in den Pausen Taxi zu fahren oder Treppenhaeuser zu putzen. Jedem steht es offen, ab dem zweiten Kind zu verhueten, sich zu bilden und entsprechend seiner Faehigkeiten, Qualifikation und Anstrengung auch "hoeherwertige" Arbeiten zu verrichten und entsprechende Einkuenfte zu erzielen. Sollte er dazu tatsaechlich fallweise schon zu alt sein, braucht ihn das nicht davon abzuhalten, die Bildungserfolge seiner Kinder zu ueberwachen. Asiaten gelingt das, Russen gelingt das, Italienern, Spaniern, Griechen gelingt das, Tuerken gelingt das oft nicht. Warum ist das so?



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Russische Spätaussiedler weisen meist einen höheren Bildungsgrad als türkische Einwanderer auf (um Wolfsburg aufzubauen brauchte man kein Abi) und bringe nmeist auch schon ein wenig deutsch Kenntnisse mit.



Vermutlich konnte man wegen der vom Krieg dezimierten Einwohnerzahl Wolfsburg sogar ganz ohne Deutschkenntnisse aufbauen. Aber welche Relevanz hat das fuer die Probleme von _heute_? Wolfsburg steht ja schliesslich schon eine ganze Weile wieder.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Bildung ist mal wieder der Schlüssel.



Nicht pauschal.

Und an Bildungsangeboten herrscht kein Mangel; sie sind ausserdem fuer alle Migranten gleich. Mangelware scheint eher elternhaeusliche Vorbildung (zuvorderst: Sprache) und ernsthaftes Interesse an der Annahme von Bildungsangeboten zu sein. So jedenfalls laesst sich der letzte PISA-Test auslegen.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Auch leben Russen und Vietnamese seltener in Ghettos.



Warum nicht? Oder umgekehrt - warum tun es die anderen? Der blosse Verweis auf die Zahl der in Frage kommenden Personen erklaert noch nicht die Affinitaet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Deine eigene Statistik...




Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob diese Statistik die absolute oder die Nettozuwanderung (also abzüglich Abwanderung) zeigt?
Die Zahlen der Einbürgerungsstatistik fallen jedenfalls wesentlich niedriger aus. (keine 1,3 Millionen im gleichen Zeitraum)



> (von denen meinen Statistiken zufolge etwa 2/3 nahtlos in die sozialen Fangnetze der Bundesrepublik fallen



Ungeachtet der Antwort auf obige Frage - die sozialen Netze stehen Personen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft afaik nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt zur Verfügung. 
Für deine Aussage also bitte mit obigen 1,2 Millionen rechnen, nicht mit dem vierfachen.



> Jedem steht es offen, ... sich zu bilden



Äh - oft kritisierte (jedenfalls von links, wenn man da mal zuhört) Tatsache:
Nein. Die Zahl der staatlich gebildeten Fortbildungsangebote ist recht beschränkt und oft wenig zielgerichtet geschweige denn an den persönlichen Fähigkeiten orientiert (siehe HartzIV) und nicht-staatliche Weiterbildung muss man eben selbst bezahlen. 
Das können die armen Menschen, denen du mangelnde Bildung vorwirfst, aber schlichtweg nicht.




> Und an Bildungsangeboten herrscht kein Mangel; sie sind ausserdem fuer alle Migranten gleich. Mangelware scheint eher elternhaeusliche Vorbildung (zuvorderst: Sprache) und ernsthaftes Interesse an der Annahme von Bildungsangeboten zu sein.




Du hältst es scheinbar nicht für nötig, in diesem Zusammenhang auf bereits vorhandene Vorkenntnisse im deutsch-russischen Bereich oder Bildungsbezogene Aspekte wie "Englischunterricht im Heimatland" einzugehen?





> Oder umgekehrt - warum tun es die anderen?



Da wurde schon was zu gesagt.


----------



## DrHouse (16. Februar 2009)

Es geht nicht um Bildung, es geht um Akademiker, Ausländer, die hier leben, studieren, und per Anruf aus Ihrem Schläfersein erwachen und uns ausbomben. 
Hier spielt nicht das Thema Bildung eine Rolle, sondern generell der Hass auf die westliche Welt, hier geht es um Hass gegen angebliche Dekadenz und Andersartigkeit von Menschen, Hass gegen  Christen...
Ich sage es noch einmal, man kann sich sicher nicht nur Fakten und Zahlen anschauen. 
Und wenn "DerSitzRiese" meint, manche Deutschen wären ja auch so, ja dann sollten wir unser Augenmerk auf diese Menschen richten und nicht unkontrolliert irgendwelche Leute hier reinlassen, die ohne Perspektive, ohne Ausbildung, ohne Bildung, ohne Zukunft 10 Kinder bekommen, die alle auch keine Perspektive haben, ja noch schlimmer, gar nicht erst ihre Chancen wahrnehmen wollen im Land der Ungläubigen und lieber unter sich bleiben.
Integration ist mal so was von gescheitert, das bringt MICH zum Kotzen, wenn dann immer die Politiker daherfaseln, die sollten wirklich mal in die Brennpunkte geschickt werden und dann würde niemand mehr behaupten, hier würden 80 Mio. friedlich lebende "Deutsche" sitzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

"Akademiker die uns ausbomben"? "Schläfersein"? "nicht Fakten und Zahlen"?
Bist du sicher, dass du nicht im 11. September-Thread posten wolltest?


----------



## DrHouse (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, das kann man nicht einfach so trennen, es geht um Ausländer, es geht um Menschen, die hier leben und die gleichberechtigt behandelt werden wollen, doch sich leider viel zu häufig nicht dem Staate verpflichtet fühlen, in dem sie leben.
Hier spielt die Religion (leider) eine sehr entscheidende Rolle, denn gerade muslimische Kulturgemeinschaften definieren sich sehr stark über den Koran, leider öfter auch zu radikal.
Diese Gesichtspunkte wollte ich ansprechen, ich denke man muss das Gesamte sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

Dann bitte ich dich darum, das ganze mal mit ein bißchen mehr Niveau zu betrachten.
Denn ohne "viel zu häufig", "sehr entscheidend", "gerade", "sehr stark" und "öfter" verliert deine Aussage dramatisch an Bedeutung und dass sind alles Sachen, die man sehr wohl in Fakten und Zahlen fassen kann und für eine Diskussion über Stammtischniveau auch muss.


----------



## DrHouse (17. Februar 2009)

Ich leide weder unter Niveaulosigkeit noch lasse ich mir die von irgendjemandem vorwerfen. Wenn Du mal ein weniger die Augen öffnen würdest, dann würdest Du in diesem ellenlangen Hin und Her über nun 18 Seiten GENUG Quellen und Fakten finden, die Du anscheinend für so überaus wichtig hältst.
Aber wenn Du dich von Deinem Strohhalm löst, Gegenfrage: Zeig mir doch bitte mal, dass sich z.B. unsere türkischen Mitbürger so richtig gut integriert haben, dass mindestens 70% (oder sagen wir besser 80%, denn irgendwo muss es ja eine ERFOLGREICHE Integration mit allen Pflichten eines guten "deutschen" Bürgers sein) aller Türken Deutschland als Wahlheimat betrachten, einer ehrlichen Arbeit nachgehen, noch nie mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt gekommen sind und sich pudelwohl fühlen, was sie in gutem, grammatikalisch korrektem Deutsch vorbringen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Februar 2009)

Niemand bestreitet das Muslime die am schlechtesten integrierte Einwanderungsgruppe ist. Es ist auch klar warum. Muslime und ihre Sitten und Gebräuche sind von den unseren eben sehr verschieden. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Russen, Italienern und Co. 
Da stellt die Integration eben eine besondere Herausforderung da. An beide Seiten.

Mit dem Wolfsburg wollte ich daraufhinweisen das wir (die BRD) massenhaft Gastarbeiter ins Land lockten, sie in Ghettos schickten und für nen Appel und nen Ei Deutschland wieder aufbauen ließen. 
Jetzt wollt Ihr die Kindeskinder rauswerfen!? Nur weil wir es nicht geschafft haben sie über Generation hinweg zu integrieren. 

Zu deinem tollen Vorschlag "wenige Kinder bekommen und einfach weiterbilden und guten Job annehmen". 
Erst einmal ist es meines Wissens für Muslime verboten zu verhüten und sich weiterbilden kann man erst wenn man eine Grundbildung hat. Diese sowie mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse machen das sehr sehr schwer. 
Du musst dich einfach mal in die Startbedingungen eines jetzt vielleicht 40jährigen Türken hineinversetzen. Die konnten kaum schlechter sein. Die nachgeholte Frau hat es noch viel schwerer. In einem Ghetto lernt mann kein deutsch und wird den Nutzen auch nie verstehen. 

Stell dir doch einfach mal vor du lebst in Deutschland, hast keinen Job und keine Perspektive. Da ruft dich Onkel Peter aus Istanbul an uns sagt komm rüber hier im deutschen Viertel kannst gut leben und bei mir in der deutschen Bäckerei arbeiten. 
Angekommen wirst du von den meisten Türken abwertend und misstrauisch betrachtet. Alle um dich rum sind Muslime, essen komisches Zeug und du verstehst kein Wort. In deinem Viertel aber kommst du bestens zu recht. Deutsches Essen und Co. Alle sprechen deine Sprache. Und weil du schwarz beim Onkel arbeitest, die Mieten niedrig sind bleibt genug Geld übrig (wenn die Türkei ein Soziales Sicherungssystem hätte, würdest du es auch nutzen). 

Warum aus dem deutschen Ghetto ausziehen?
Warum zum Henker solltest du dich da um Integration bemühen? Die Türken können dich mal. Dir gehst besser als in Deutschland. Deine Kinder wachsen zusammen mit Deutschen auf, die Schulen im Ghetto sind miserabel (die bösen Lehrer sprechen nur türkisch), ein Abschluss in weiter ferne.... 



Wir müssen versuchen Anreize zu schaffen. Wie weiß ich leider auch nicht. Alle an der Einreise oder der Vermehrung hindern wird nicht funktionieren. Härtere Strafen für rechtlich Deustche geht auch nicht.

Außerdem befinden sich im sozialen Netz mehr faule deutsche Idioten als Ausländer.


----------



## skycop (26. Februar 2009)

bist du anfang des 12 jahrhunderts ausgewandert. oder 1870-71.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Februar 2009)

skycop schrieb:


> bist du anfang des 12 jahrhunderts ausgewandert. oder 1870-71.



Ich bin Berliner, schon immer!


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Warum zum Henker solltest du dich da um Integration bemühen? Die Türken können dich mal. Dir gehst besser als in Deutschland.
> (...)
> Wir müssen versuchen Anreize zu schaffen.
> (...)
> Alle an der Einreise (...) hindern wird nicht funktionieren.



Tja. Und das ist das Dilemma (und gleichzeitig implizit die Antwort auf meine Frage, warum migriert wird): das soziale System, in das man migriert, ist vergleichsweise zu den Bedingungen im Ursprungsland attraktiv. Wie sollen Anreize hier aussehen?

Ich erwarte von Anreizen nichts - wohl aber von der staerkeren Koppelung der Gewaehrung sozialer Transferleistungen an nachgewiesene Eigeninitiative und notfalls Versagungsoptionen, z. B. dann, wenn Kinder nicht am Unterricht teilnehmen.

Und natuerlich ist eine rigidere Zuwanderungssteuerung hier moeglich, dringend geboten und auch erfolgversprechend. Wenn der einzige Anreiz zur Einwanderung die Aussicht auf ein soziales Sicherungssystem ist, der Einwanderer die "Eingeborenen" des Landes, in das er Einlass begehrt, ansonsten aber bestenfalls diskret ignoriert, schlimmstenfalls sogar verachtet, sollten die "Eingeborenen" sich umgekehrt nicht zu fein dazu sein, auf solchen Zuzug dankend zu verzichten. Das liegt nicht zuletzt auch im Interesse der gut integrierten Auslaender - weil die Integrationsverweigerer diese Bevoelkerungsgruppe in unverdienten Verruf bringen.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe das recht einfach wer das Gastrecht missbraucht sollte am selben Tag im Flieger in Richtung Heimat sitzen!


----------



## 4clocker (27. Februar 2009)

Das seh ich genau so! Sozialstaat ok aber nicht für Schmarotzer


----------



## Bleipriester (10. März 2009)

Naja, Der Ruf Deutschlands ist insgesamt besser als die Deutschen glauben.
Nicht mehr ****** (Onkel Adolf) ist es, der uns in Verruf bringt, wir sind es selbst:

Fette Säcke, die, nur mit Badehose bekleidet, besoffen durch die Straßen Mallorcas laufen und rumgrölen, sich aufführen wie Abschaum und das Land beleidigen, nur weil es in dieser Bude gerade keine Bratwurst gab (Scheißland), sorgen dafür, daß der SS-Soldat im Ausland immer beliebter wird...

Zum Topic:
Es sind nicht "die Ausländer", es ist die Gesellschaft, in die sie geraten sind.
Für die Türken zum Beispiel fing es schon übel an:
Die deutschen Arbeitsargenturen eröffneten Ämter in der Türkei schon in den 60er Jahren.
Den Interressierten wurde versprochen, daß sie in Deutschland ihren gelernten Beruf ausüben würden. Als sie endlich da waren, hieß es für sie: Ab, unter Tage... Andernfalls stand die Heimreise an.
Daß das Verhältnis in seiner Gesamtheit dadurch nicht zum Positiven gelenkt wurde, dürfte klar sein.
Der mangelnde Respekt für die Deutschen, welcher sich daraus ergab, trug dazu bei, die Hemmschwelle für Straftaten, insbesondere bei den jüngeren Türken, deutlich herabzusetzen.

Die Asylanten haben keine Wahl:
Arbeitsverbot, Lebensmittelgutscheine, winzige Zimmer in den Asylheimen ließen bei vielen die schlechten Lebensumstände daheim zurückersehnen. Es ist durchaus verständlich, daß die Asylanten Straftaten begehen.

Die Diskussion über Ausländerkriminalität verstummt jedesmal, wenn die 7-Jährige Anna von dem 50-Jährigen Hubert vergewaltigt, ermordet und verscharrt wird!


----------



## JePe (10. März 2009)

Ersetze Anna mit Kardelen und Herbert mit Ali.

Deine Einfalt macht mich wirklich sprachlos ...


----------



## Bleipriester (11. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ersetze Anna mit Kardelen und Herbert mit Ali.
> 
> Deine Einfalt macht mich wirklich sprachlos ...


 
Mann, Mann, Mann. Was Du ersetzt ist mir egal, es geht um Fakten.
Nach denen sind viele Ausländer zwar keine Engel, aber "Huberts" gibt es unter ihnen entschieden weniger. 
Das hättest Du daraus aber schon erkennen müssen, denn ich würde das nicht einfach so dahinposten...


----------



## schnudenbubs (11. März 2009)

die probleme gibts in jedem land.
schmarotzen tun alle menschen irgendwie.
und warum nur nach solchen berichten nur die anprangern die es betrifft?
ich denk da global pessimistisch...wir menschen überbevölkern uns selbst.
mit den entsprechenden folgen. 
da sind kohle, pöbel, und integrationstests ein leichtes federchen im armagedon.
warum denn jetzt schon auf alle meckern? zeitverschwendung.
wir haben in der zukunft noch genug anläße dafür.
aber das soll ja nicht aufhalten...


----------



## JePe (11. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann. Was Du ersetzt ist mir egal, es geht um Fakten.
> Nach denen sind viele Ausländer zwar keine Engel, aber "Huberts" gibt es unter ihnen entschieden weniger.



Dann kannst Du das gewiss belegen - das Sexual- und Gewaltverbrechen an Minderjaehrigen von Nichtdeutschen verhaeltnismaessig weniger oft veruebt werden?


----------



## Bleipriester (11. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du das gewiss belegen - das Sexual- und Gewaltverbrechen an Minderjaehrigen von Nichtdeutschen verhaeltnismaessig weniger oft veruebt werden?


 
Ich habe bisher nur einmal von einem Fall in den Nachrichten gehört, in der ein Ausländer so eine Straftat beging.

Er ist in die Türkei geflohen und wurde dort von den Behörden verhaftet.
Zu unser aller Wohl wird er nicht in die BRD ausgeliefert.

In Deutschland würde schon bald ein Gutachter, der vermutlich nicht besser ist, ein Gutachten schreiben, nach dem der Täter rehabilitiert ist.
Das Schwein kann sich dann vorm Kindergarten sein nächstes Opfer ganz unbehelligt aussuchen. In der Türkeri wird man ihm im Knast schon zeigen, was er angerichtet hat, ich vermute mal schon jetzt ein paar gebrochene Kochen, etc.
Da ist ist doch unfassbar:
Überfall mal eine Bank... Da kannst Du tausend Gutachten haben, daß das nicht noch mal tuts, der Richter würde sagen: Strafe bleibt Strafe, Feierabend.

Beim Jupiter, diese Ratten dürften das Sonnenlicht nie wieder zu sehen bekommen!


----------



## JePe (11. März 2009)

Ein schlichtes "Nein" haette genuegt.


----------



## Bleipriester (11. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein schlichtes "Nein" haette genuegt.


Du gehst also davon aus, daß die Medien uns die von Ausländern verübten Sexualdelikte verheimlicht?


----------



## JePe (11. März 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du ueber keinerlei Zahlenmaterial verfuegst und an der Lektuere des vorhandenen (z. B. jaehrliche Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik des BKA) kein Interesse hegst, was eine echte Diskussion zwingend vereitelt und zu Geschwaetz (siehe auch diverse andere Threads) degradiert. Wofuer ich aber nicht zur Verfuegung stehe.


----------



## Bleipriester (11. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du ueber keinerlei Zahlenmaterial verfuegst und an der Lektuere des vorhandenen (z. B. jaehrliche Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik des BKA) kein Interesse hegst, was eine echte Diskussion zwingend vereitelt und zu Geschwaetz (siehe auch diverse andere Threads) degradiert. Wofuer ich aber nicht zur Verfuegung stehe.


 
Die Mühe, mich zu widerlegen, machst Du Dir aber auch nicht, also...


----------



## JePe (11. März 2009)

Ausser kruden Bandwurmsaetzen ist von Dir nichts gekommen - und dieses Nichts werde ich nicht durch Gegenrede unverdient aufwerten.

_Du_ behauptest ohne Luft zu holen - also beweise es. Dann -vielleicht- mache ich mir die Muehe und halte Zahlenmaterial dagegen.


----------



## Bleipriester (12. März 2009)

Da ist jetzt auf die schnelle nichts zu googlen außer das:

Angaben zu Tatverdächtigen 
TV insgesamt 135.490 TV (Vorjahr: 144.545) 
TV unter 21 32.764 TV (Vorjahr: 34.798) 
Anteil an allen TV: 24,2% (Vorjahr: 24,1) 
tatverdächtige Kinder 5.312 TV (Vorjahr: 5.709) 
Anteil an allen TV: 3,9% (Vorjahr: 3,9%) 
tatverdächtige Jugendliche 14.732 TV (Vorjahr: 15.626) 
Anteil an allen TV: 10,9% (Vorjahr: 10,8%) 
tatverdächtige Heranwachsende 12.720 TV (Vorjahr: 13.463) 
Anteil an allen TV: 9,4% (Vorjahr: 9,3%) 
weibliche TV 33.253 TV (Vorjahr: 36.206) 
Anteil an allen TV: 24,5% (Vorjahr: 25,0%) 
nichtdeutsche TV 41.695 TV Anteil an allen TV: 30,8% 
(Vorjahr: 40.571 TV, Anteil 28,1%) 

Bei einem Anteil der gemeldeten nichtdeutschen Bevölkerung von nur 13,6% (Vorjahr 13,4%) erscheint der Anteil nichtdeutscher Tatverdächtiger von 30,8% zunächst auffallend hoch. Dies liegt jedoch auch an „Verzerrungsfaktoren“. Um diese möglichst auszuschließen, sind zwei Faktoren zu berücksichtigen: 
1. Anteil nichtdeutscher Tatverdächtiger ohne ausländerrechtliche Verstöße 
Der Vergleich ist durch ausländerrechtliche Verstöße beeinflusst, die überwiegend von Ausländern begangen werden (können). Um diese ausländerrechtlichen Delikte weitestgehend auszuschließen, wurde bundesweit eine neue Schlüsselzahl für Straftaten -insgesamt-, jedoch ohne Verstöße gegen das Ausl.- u. Asylverfahrensgesetz eingeführt. 
Bei Abzug der ausländerrechtlichen Verstöße sinkt der Anteil nichtdeutscher Tatverdächtiger an allen TV auf 28,9% (Vorjahr 24,9%). 

2. Anteil nichtdeutscher Tatverdächtiger ohne ausländerrechtliche Verstöße und ohne Illegale, Touristen und Durchreisende 
Betrachten wir nun die Straftaten -insgesamt- ohne ausländerrechtliche Verstöße und ziehen hiervon noch die Taten ab, die durch illegal aufhältliche Personen, Touristen und Durchreisende begangen wurden, beträgt der Anteil nichtdeutscher Tatverdächtiger an allen Tatverdächtigen 25,4% (Vorjahr 22,1%). 

----------------------------------------------------

Es handelt sich allerdings um Gewalttaten insgesamt,

Quelle: Polizeiliche Kriminalstatisktik (PKS) Berlin 2005.

LOOL, Hauptsache Zahlen, oder wie?


----------



## JePe (12. März 2009)

_*Entscheidend ist, was hinten raus kommt.*
Dr. h. c. Helmut Kohl_

Schoen, dass Du Dich zur Anwechslung um etwas Substanz bemuehst. Schade, dass Dir dabei so wenig Erfolg beschieden war.

Hier ein Zitat aus einem Bericht einer von der Landeskommission "Berlin gegen Gewalt" eingesetzten Arbeitsgruppe:

_Darueber hinaus wurden maennliche nichtdeutsche Jugendliche im Verhaeltnis zu ihrem Bevoelkerungsanteil im Jahr 2005

• 3,0 mal so oft bei Sexualdelikten insgesamt,
• 7,5 mal so oft bei Vergewaltigung,
• 2,0 mal so oft bei Straßenkriminalitaet und
• bei Gewaltkriminalitaet insgesamt 3,4 mal so oft

polizeilich bekannt wie deutsche maennliche Jugendliche._

Die Legende, dass Gewalt- und Sexualdelikte nicht ueberproportional oft von Nichtdeutschen veruebt wird, duerfte damit widerlegt sein (die rote Farbe bitte beachten). Moegliche Ursachen ebenso wie Ansaetze zur Problemloesung kannst Du dem verlinkten Bericht auch entnehmen.

Kennst Du eigentlich Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> _Darueber hinaus wurden maennliche nichtdeutsche Jugendliche im Verhaeltnis zu ihrem Bevoelkerungsanteil im Jahr 2005
> _



was soll "ihrem Bevölkerungsanteil" bedeuten. Für mich heißt das nichtdeutsche Erwachsene. Oder wie? 

Auch ist Berlin nicht repräsentativ für Deutschland.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Asylanten haben keine Wahl:
> Arbeitsverbot, Lebensmittelgutscheine, winzige Zimmer in den Asylheimen ließen bei vielen die schlechten Lebensumstände daheim zurückersehnen. Es ist durchaus verständlich, daß die Asylanten Straftaten begehen.


 
Nee, verständlich ist das meiner Meinung nach keines Wegs.
Wenn ein Asylant nach Deutschland kommt, also in ein Land, das ihn nicht kennt und trotzdem aufnimmt, weil er in seiner Heimat bedroht, verfolgt oder was auch immer, dann sollte dieser Froh sein, dass er ein Dach über dem Kopf hat, genug zu essen und nicht frieren muss.
In seiner Heimat hat er das nicht mal.

Daher habe ich kein Verstäntnis mit solchen Leuten, die das System ausnutzen und ihren Pass wegwerfen, damit sie nicht ausgewiesen werden können.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nee, verständlich ist das meiner Meinung nach keines Wegs.
> Wenn ein Asylant nach Deutschland kommt, also in ein Land, das ihn nicht kennt und trotzdem aufnimmt, weil er in seiner Heimat bedroht, verfolgt oder was auch immer, dann sollte dieser Froh sein, dass er ein Dach über dem Kopf hat, genug zu essen und nicht frieren muss.
> In seiner Heimat hat er das nicht mal.
> 
> Daher habe ich kein Verstäntnis mit solchen Leuten, die das System ausnutzen und ihren Pass wegwerfen, damit sie nicht ausgewiesen werden können.



Du hast kein Verständnis dafür das man nicht dahin zurück möchte wo man bedroht und verfolgt wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Du hast kein Verständnis dafür das man nicht dahin zurück möchte wo man bedroht und verfolgt wird?


 
Die Leute, die tatsächlich verfolgt und bedroht werden, nützen das System auch nicht aus.
Es sind in der Regel die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die derartige Machenschaften an den Tag legen.
Klar, niemand will dahin zurück, aber wenn er in dem Land Verbrechen begeht, das ihn aufgenommen hat, dann darf man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn man zurück muss.


----------



## JePe (12. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> was soll "ihrem Bevölkerungsanteil" bedeuten. Für mich heißt das nichtdeutsche Erwachsene. Oder wie?



*Lies* die Studie, anstatt nur Dein "Dagegen!"-Schild hochzuhalten. Abseits des Zahlenmaterials finde ich vor allem die Analysen des "Milieus" ausgesprochen interessant.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Auch ist Berlin nicht repräsentativ für Deutschland.



Aber fuer Ballungsgebiete. Und selbst wenn "im Pott" nur 5- statt 7,5mal so oft vergewaltigt wird, macht das die Zahl nicht besser, das Problem nicht kleiner und das Phaenomen nicht weniger bemerkenswert.

Uebrigens kannst Du die aktuellen Zahlen aus der letzten verfuegbaren PKS selbst hochrechnen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> *Lies* die Studie, anstatt nur Dein "Dagegen!"-Schild hochzuhalten. Abseits des Zahlenmaterials finde ich vor allem die Analysen des "Milieus" ausgesprochen interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe ne Verständnisfrage gestellt und keine Schild hochgehalten. Und ich lese bestimmt keine 82 Seiten. 

btw: was soll daran bemerkenswert sein? Das Jugendliche aus sozial schwachen Schichten mehr ******* bauen ist wohl keine neue Erkenntnis. Das der Anteil von Ausländern in den sozial schwachen Schichten überproportional groß ist auch nicht. 
Und das die Jugendlichen in diese Schichten hineingeboren worden sind, ist nicht ihre Schuld.


 "Die Statistik ist wie ein Bikini: Was sie enthüllt ist vielversprechend, was sie verbirgt ist wesentlich!"
Aaron Levenstein


----------



## JePe (13. März 2009)

Armut ist relativ und teilweise importiert, wie ich ein paar Seiten frueher ja schon verlinkt hatte. Die Argumentation, die Gesellschaft (gewoehnlich nur das politisch korrekte Synonym fuer "die Anderen") sei selbst schuld am Ist-Zustand und muesste deshalb auch die Verantwortung uebernehmen, kommt dem "Argument", das Vergewaltigungsopfer haette einen zu kurzen Rock getragen und sei so selbst schuld an seinem Schicksal, bedenklich nahe.

Haettest Du Dir die Muehe gemacht, den Bericht wenigstens zu ueberfliegen, wuesstest Du, dass es so klischeehaft-trivial (Familie arm, Sohn ungebildet, Sohn kriminell) nicht ist. Und eine Schnittmenge zwischen einer unverhaeltnismaessigen Haeufung von Sexualdelikten sowohl im Vergleich zur deutschen Bevoelkerung als auch zu anderen Straftaten von Nichtdeutschen  und relativer Armut kann (und will) ich nicht erkennen.

Was ist so schwer daran zu akzeptieren, dass bestimmte Ethnien anfaelliger fuer bestimmte Straftaten sind, weil sie im Selbstverstaendnis dieser Ethnien kein abzulehnendes Verhalten, geschwiege denn Straftaten darstellen? Ist Dir bewusst, _hast Du wirklich erfasst_, dass die vollzaehlig zum Prozess erschienene Familie Obeidi die deutsche Gesellschaft verdammt, die Verurteilung des Sohnes nicht versteht - aber der ermordeten Tochter scheinbar keine Traene nachweint? Das die Freundin des Moerders unveraendert zu diesem haelt? Das im Umfeld der Familie derselbe dumpfe Hass auf den Westen zu beobachten war? Der Fall Obeidi mag in der Weise, in der er eskaliert ist, die Ausnahme sein - aber nur daraus, dass es nicht (noch) oefter zu "Ehren"morden kommt kann nicht hergeleitet werden, dass die Haltung grundsaetzlich eine voellig andere sei (siehe auch das Umfeld der Obeidis).

Unter diesen Vorzeichen _kann_ Integration nicht funktionieren und bleibt es beim blossen Zuzug in soziale Systeme. Die Frage, ob man diesen mit allen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen wirklich will, sollte gestattet sein und nicht nur mit dreizeiligen Plattheiten aus der Gutmenschenmottenkiste abgeschmettert werden.


----------



## Bleipriester (13. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> _• 3,0 mal so oft bei Sexualdelikten insgesamt,_
> _• 7,5 mal so oft bei Vergewaltigung,_
> _• 2,0 mal so oft bei Straßenkriminalitaet und_
> _• bei Gewaltkriminalitaet insgesamt 3,4 mal so oft_
> ...


 
Scheinbar hast Du recht, aber man sollte bedenken, daß ausländische Jugendliche meist in der BRD geboren sind und damit von den Lebensumständen eher Deutsche sind...
Dieter Nuhr, der Kaniba..Kaberettist?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nee, verständlich ist das meiner Meinung nach keines Wegs.
> Wenn ein Asylant nach Deutschland kommt, also in ein Land, das ihn nicht kennt und trotzdem aufnimmt, weil er in seiner Heimat bedroht, verfolgt oder was auch immer, dann sollte dieser Froh sein, dass er ein Dach über dem Kopf hat, genug zu essen und nicht frieren muss.
> In seiner Heimat hat er das nicht mal.
> 
> Daher habe ich kein Verstäntnis mit solchen Leuten, die das System ausnutzen und ihren Pass wegwerfen, damit sie nicht ausgewiesen werden können.


 
Von den Methoden, welche angewandt werden, um im Land bleiben zu können, sind einige nicht so toll, da hast Du recht. Das humane Verständnis muß aber nicht automatisch mit den politischen Konsequenzen verquickt werden, da alle sehen müssen, wo sie bleiben.
Das Problem ist schlichtweg, daß der Asyland, glaubt, hier ginge es ihm dann fantastsich. Er weiß noch nicht viel über Deutschland, da es rechtens ist, sich ins Land zu schmuggeln und erst hier einen Asylantrag zu stellen. Anlaufstellen für Illegale gibt es häufig, die erledigen die Formalitäten...


----------



## DrHouse (17. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Asylanten haben keine Wahl:
> Arbeitsverbot, Lebensmittelgutscheine, winzige Zimmer in den Asylheimen ließen bei vielen die schlechten Lebensumstände daheim zurückersehnen. Es ist durchaus verständlich, daß die Asylanten Straftaten begehen.
> Die Diskussion über Ausländerkriminalität verstummt jedesmal, wenn die 7-Jährige Anna von dem 50-Jährigen Hubert vergewaltigt, ermordet und verscharrt wird!


 
@Bleipriester: ich gebe Dir mal den Tipp, Dich ein bißchen besser differenziert auszudrücken hier. Alle die immer ach die lieben netten Ausländer beschützen wollen in diesem Thread verlangen von denen, die einfach die Fakten kennen, dass sie mit Datenmaterial nur so um sich schmeißen. Aber wenn ihr es noch nicht mal für angebracht haltet, zwischen Asylant und Ausländer zu unterscheiden, können wir hier denke ich gleich das Fass zumachen.
Und zum Thema Asylant: Fahr mal nach Simbabwe und erzähl dort, dass Du verfolgt wirst und politisches Asyl haben willst. Und dann berichte mir, in welchem Reichtum und Luxus Du dort gelebt hast. 
Und wenn Du schon meckern willst, lies Dir den GANZEN thread durch, mit allen Konnotationen, die es BEREITS gibt, dank vieler unzähliger Vorredner, die alle schon irgendwo dankenswerterweise auf die ein oder andere Statistik hingewiesen haben.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Verständnisfrage gestellt und keine Schild hochgehalten. Und ich lese bestimmt keine 82 Seiten.


 
@DerSitzRiese: so etwas kann ich auch nur mit Unverständnis und Kopfschütteln bedenken. Gerade Du schreist immer am lautesten nach Statistiken und wenn sie dann vorgelegt werden, schnell eine fadenscheinige Begründung vorlegen.
Entweder man ist dann tough genug und hört sich das Pro an oder man verbarrikadiert sich hinterm Kontra, nur dann ist man kein ernst zu nehmender Diskussionsteilnehmer.


Gerade dass ihr zugebt, dass solche Statistiken kein alter Hut sind und es nun einmal zu vermehrter Ausländerkriminalität kommt verglichen (und der Vergleich hinkt nach Daten und Fakten nicht mehr im Gegenteil zu vor ein paar Jahren noch) mit deutschen Jugendlichen und jungen Erwachsenen, zeigt mir doch, dass ihr in diesem Falle nichts mehr auffahren könnt an Geschützen.
Jetzt kann man natürlich jede Diskussion irgendwie totdisputieren, doch Uneinsichtigkeit und Ignoranz bringen nicht viel.


----------



## Bleipriester (17. März 2009)

DrHouse, was genau ist undifferenziert an dem, was Du da von mir zitierst?


----------



## DrHouse (17. März 2009)

z.b. die undifferenzierte Gleichstellung von Asylanten und Ausländern. Asylanten sind Menschen, denen man so lange Zuflucht gewährt, wie es in ihrem eigenen Lande unmöglich ist, dort eine Minderheit leben lassen zu können und danach ziehen diese Menschen für gewöhnlich auch wieder ihrer Wege.
Ausländer sind die Menschen, um die es hier geht. Die ihr Leben in Deutschland verbringen wollen und mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit und Arroganz gegenüber ihren Gastgebern auftreten, dass einem die Ohren schlackern. Um genau diese Menschen geht es hier.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. März 2009)

Ich schreie nie nach Statistiken.

Ich möchte auch nicht das Problem Ausländergewalt klein reden. Es ist definitiv ein großes Problem. Ich als Berliner kann davon ein Lied singen.

Wenn du alle meine Postings gelesen hast, weißt du das ich einfach nur gegen diese dumpfe Argumentation: "Das sind Gäste, wenn sie sich nicht benehmen schmeißen wir sie doch einfach raus" etwas habe und keineswegs pro "kriminelle-Ausländer" bin. 

Ich bin der Ansicht man sollte immer auch die Hintergründe von solchen Auswüchsen unserer Gesellschaft ergründen. Aber das habe ich schon groß und breit vorgetragen.

btw: das ist hier eh keine pro-contra Diskussion. Es gibt also keine zwei Seite, keine Ihr. 
Das Problem bestreitet niemand. Wir diskutieren über Lösungswege und Auswege. Abschieben oder Einsperren ist nun mal meiner Meinung nach keine Lösung.


----------



## DrHouse (19. März 2009)

Bisher ging es leider viel zu oft um die Frage: Sind Ausländer eigentlich kriminell und wenn ja, wo steht das?

@DerSitzRiese: Mit deiner Einstellung kann man leben, wobei allerdings die Frage bleibt:
"Abschieben oder Einsperren ist nun mal meiner Meinung nach keine Lösung." -__- 
Was schlägst Du da als Alternative vor? Mal abgesehen davon, dass dann irgendwann Deutschland brennen würde, wenn Du Deutsche einsperrst und Ausländer noch nicht mal mit Strafe bedenkst.........


----------



## Whoosaa (19. März 2009)

DrHouse schrieb:


> Bisher ging es leider viel zu oft um die Frage: Sind Ausländer eigentlich kriminell und wenn ja, wo steht das?



Hatten wir schon weiter vorne im Thread.


----------



## DrHouse (19. März 2009)

Danke für diesen sinnigen Kommentar


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

DrHouse schrieb:


> Was schlägst Du da als Alternative vor?



Das hatte ich und alle Anderen schon ausführlich diskutiert. Wenn es einfach wäre hätten wir keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. März 2009)

Warum wäre denn "Abschieben" keine Lösung?
Wenn es keine Ausländer mehr gäbe, gäbe es auch keine Ausländerkriminalität oder irre ich?

greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Warum wäre denn "Abschieben" keine Lösung?
> Wenn es keine Ausländer mehr gäbe, gäbe es auch keine Ausländerkriminalität oder irre ich?
> 
> greetz



dumm?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. März 2009)

nein, rein hypothetisch...

Es geht nur darum, dass wir keine Angst in unserem eigenen Land haben sollten nachts auf die Straße zu gehen...
Es kann nicht sein, dass wir dann von einer Gruppe kp Türken angepöppelt werden usw. wo kämen wir denn da hin???
Ich lebe zwar in keiner Großstadt aber dennoch kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, dass es in Berlin Neuköln so ist...

Ich weiß was du jetzt denkst, aber so ist es nicht!

greetz


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

Meine Meinung ist etwas hart aber wenn ein Außländer kriminell ist und damit meine ich nicht so Kleinigkeiten dann sollte man ihn direkt abschieben.

Das ganze würde ich auch gerne mit deutschen machen, nur da geht es halt nicht, die kommen dann in den Knast und kosten Geld.

PS: Ich glaube das hatte ich aber auch schonmal geschrieben. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist etwas hart aber wenn ein Außländer kriminell ist und damit meine ich nicht so Kleinigkeiten dann sollte man ihn direkt abschieben.
> 
> Das ganze würde ich auch gerne mit deutschen machen, nur da geht es halt nicht, die kommen dann in den Knast und kosten Geld.
> 
> PS: Ich glaube das hatte ich aber auch schonmal geschrieben.



Teilweise richtig, ich meine die Ausländer kommen in unser Land und bekommen hier eine Chance einen Neuanfang zu starten und wenn sie das ausnutzen und nur polizeilich auffallen, dann haben sie das eben nicht verdient. 

Deutsche kann man nicht abschieben, aber man sollte viel härter durchgreifen, dass sowas nicht noch mal passieren kann.
Bsp. Vergewaltigungen

greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> nein, rein hypothetisch...
> 
> Es geht nur darum, dass wir keine Angst in unserem eigenen Land haben sollten nachts auf die Straße zu gehen...
> Es kann nicht sein, dass wir dann von einer Gruppe kp Türken angepöppelt werden usw. wo kämen wir denn da hin???
> ...



Ich wohne in Treptow, gleich neben Neuköln. 

Diese Türken, von denen die meisten hier sprechen, sind aber "leider" rein rechtlich keine Türken. Also abschieben funzt nicht und einsperren bring nachweislich auch nichts. Die kommen da noch krimineller wieder raus.

Ursachen wie Ghettos vermeiden/auflösen und Bildungsniveau erhöhen sind die einzigen langfristigen Lösungsansätze die meiner Meinung nach Abhilfe bringen könnten. 

Höhere Strafen halten niemanden ab kriminell zu sein/ zu werden. 

Schon komisch das die meisten Leute mit einer rechten Einstellung wie die deine aus nem Dorf kommen und in den betroffenen Gebieten meist links gewählt wird. Die Rechten wollen abschieben und bestrafen die Linken integrieren.


Ein Vergewaltiger wird sich nicht durch eine beispielsweise drohende Todesstrafe davon abhalten lassen. Die Ursachen und Gründe für sein krankes Wesen liegen woanders meist in seiner Jugend oder Kindheit. 

Ich bin kein kopfloser Gutmensch oder Hippie. Sondern Realist. Strafen bringen nichts. Gefängnisse sind Fabriken für schwerst Kriminelle.

Bildung ist der Schlüssel zu Vielem. Diese muss allen zugänglich gemacht werden.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ursachen wie Ghettos vermeiden/auflösen und Bildungsniveau erhöhen sind die einzigen langfristigen Lösungsansätze die meiner Meinung nach Abhilfe bringen könnten.


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen, jeder der so aufgewachsen ist wie ich würde nie im Traum drann denken kriminell zu werden.

Wäre ich in anderen Verhältnissen groß geworden könnte auch ich sicherlich kriminell sein.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen, jeder der so aufgewachsen ist wie ich würde nie im Traum drann denken kriminell zu werden.
> 
> Wäre ich in anderen Verhältnissen groß geworden könnte auch ich sicherlich kriminell sein.
> 
> MfG DanielX




Ausländer und deren Kinder und Kindeskinder wachsen nachweislich mit den schlechtesten Startbedingungen auf. An diesen sollte man ansetzen. Kurzfristige "Lösungen" wie einsperren bringen nichts.

www.spiegel.de/video/video-53180.html

und die anderen Teile mal anschauen.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

Beides zusammen.

Die die noch aufwachsen in gute Verhältnisse bringen.

Die die aufgewachsen sind und kriminell also bei denen es zuspät ist abschieben.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Die die aufgewachsen sind und kriminell also bei denen es zuspät ist abschieben.
> 
> MfG DanielX




geht nicht. Haben nen deutschen Pass.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> geht nicht. Haben nen Deutschen Pass.


 
OK aber Deutscherpass gleich Deutscher, wir reden ja von den Ausländern.

Ich beziehe Deutscher nicht auf die DNS sondern aufm Pass. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> OK aber Deutscherpass gleich Deutscher, wir reden ja von den Ausländern.
> 
> Ich beziehe Deutscher nicht auf die DNS sondern aufm Pass.
> 
> MfG DanielX




Sag ich doch. Die die einen deustchen Pass haben kannst du nicht abschieben. Und das sind die meisten die du zB in der Spiegel-Reportage siehst.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. Die die einen deustchen Pass haben kannst du nicht abschieben. Und das sind die meisten die du zB in der Spiegel-Reportage siehst.



Ja und ich meinte auch nur das ich die die kriminell sind und ich abscheiben kann, sofort abgeschoben gehören.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ja und ich meinte auch nur das ich die die kriminell sind und ich abscheiben kann, sofort abgeschoben gehören.
> 
> MfG DanielX




na jut 

Aber auch da kann man schlecht pauschalisieren. Wenn echte Flüchtlinge aus echter Not kleinere Verbrechen begehen zb. 

Ich kann zum Thema  T.C. Boyles Buch "America" sehr empfehlen. Öffnet die Augen für die Probleme von Migranten.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Schon komisch das die meisten Leute mit einer rechten Einstellung wie die deine aus nem Dorf kommen und in den betroffenen Gebieten meist links gewählt wird.



Nur, weil ich nicht aus einer Großstadt komme, heißt das nicht, dass ich aus einem Dorf bin...
Meine Einstellung ist keineswegs rechts oder gar rassistisch, du kennst mich absolut null, also rede nicht von den Dingen, von denen du keine Ahnung haben kannst (wie das Einschätzen meiner Wenigkeit)
Wäre ich rechts, hätte ich das unter Garantie anders formuliert.

greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Nur, weil ich nicht aus einer Großstadt komme, heißt das nicht, dass ich vom Dorf bin...
> Meine Einstellung ist keineswegs rechts oder gar rassistisch, du kennst mich absolut null, also rede nicht von den Dingen, von denen du keine Ahnung haben kannst (wie das Einschätzen meiner Wenigkeit)
> Wäre ich rechts, hätte ich das unter Garantie anders formuliert.
> 
> greetz




Ich meinte politisch rechts nicht das du ein Fascho bist.

Und deine Posts sind eindeutig rechts.

Und das du vom Dorf kommst habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich finde die Tatsache die ich beschrieb nur erstaunlich, dass da wo die Ausländerdichte am geringsten ist die rechten Parteien am stärksten sind.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage dir mir so aufkommt.

Man darf sich ja offiziell Links nennen, aber warum darf ich mich nicht offiziell Rachts nennen?

Ich meine damit kein Extrem, aber man darf ja ohne groß angemacht zu werden Licks oder gar extrem-Links sein.

Aber sage ich jetzt das ich Rechts orientiert bin ist das falsch, aber es ist doch nur meine Meinung/Sichtweise?

Was ich klarstellen möchte alles was Politisch Extrem ist ist völliger Humbug, sprich extrem Links oder Rechts!

MfG DanielX


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich meinte politisch rechts nicht das du ein Fascho bist.
> 
> Und deine Posts sind eindeutig rechts.
> 
> Und das du vom Dorf kommst habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich finde die Tatsache die ich beschrieb nur erstaunlich, dass da wo die Ausländerdichte am geringsten ist die rechten Parteien am stärksten sind.



Ich würde es eher andersrum sehen, da wo die rechten Parteien stark vertreten sind, ist demzufolge die Ausländerdichte geringer oder gar am geringsten...

greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage dir mir so aufkommt.
> 
> Man darf sich ja offiziell Links nennen, aber warum darf ich mich nicht offiziell Rachts nennen?
> 
> ...



Weil die meisten Menschen rechts mit Nazis gleichsetzten. Das ist natürlich falsch. Politisch rechts sind alle Konservativen und Hardliner zb die CDU kann mann als (mitte) rechts bezeichnen. Je nach dem welcher parteiinterne Flügel grad das sagen hat.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Menschen rechts mit Nazis gleichsetzten. Das ist natürlich falsch. Politisch rechts sind alle Konservativen und Hardliner zb die CDU kann mann als (mitte) rechts bezeichnen. Je nach dem welcher parteiinterne Flügel grad das sagen hat.



Genau, dass haben wir gerade in Sozialkunde kurz angeschnitten, mit anderen Worte, dass ist völlig korrekt was du sagst...

greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher andersrum sehen, da wo die rechten Parteien stark vertreten sind, ist demzufolge die Ausländerdichte geringer oder gar am geringsten...
> 
> greetz




In die mecklenburgische oder brandenburgische Provinz würden Ausländer auch nicht ziehen wenn dort die Grünen an der Macht bin. Die ziehen automatisch in die Stadt. Weil dort Arbeit und meist schon ein Ghetto existiert.

Aber warum wählen denn die vermeintlichen Opfer von Ausländergewalt die Grünen und die die nur einen Dönertürken im Dorf habe die NPD?


----------



## JePe (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> (...)und einsperren bring nachweislich auch nichts. Die kommen da noch krimineller wieder raus.



Koenntest Du diese Nachweise bitte verlinken ... ?

Alle Studien, die ich gefunden habe, kommen zwar zu mitunter sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen (und sind teilweise geeignet, Dir Recht zu geben), aber in einem Punkt herrscht fast immer Konsens - wenn die Strafandrohung verpufft, dann weil erfahrungsgemaess nicht wirklich mit Bestrafung gerechnet wird. Weshalb Deine Theorie meiner Ansicht nach auch falsch ist - es wird im Gegenteil viel zu selten "spuerbar" bestraft, z. B. eingesperrt. Wegnahme der Fahrerlaubnis waere eine weitere Massnahme, die tatsaechlich weh tun und so moeglicherweise disziplinieren wuerde.

Ausserdem verfolgt Sanktionierung zwei Ziele - Rueckfallspraevention ist nur eins; dass andere ist der Schutz der Allgemeinheit vor weiteren Straftaten. Ein nicht ganz unwesentlicher Aspekt, wie ich finde.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ursachen wie Ghettos vermeiden/auflösen(...)



Was aber, wenn die Ghettos selbstgewaehlt sind? Zwangsweise Umsiedlung ... ?



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> (...)Bildungsniveau erhöhen(...)



Kann weder vom Staat allein geleistet werden noch sehe ich es als Aufgabe des Staates an, elterliche Unterlassungen zu kompensieren - und so implizit zu signalisieren: "lasst mal gut sein, wir machen das schon".

Dieser Staat fordert von seinen Buergern *viel zu wenig*.



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Schon komisch das die meisten Leute mit einer rechten Einstellung wie die deine aus nem Dorf kommen und in den betroffenen Gebieten meist links gewählt wird. Die Rechten wollen abschieben und bestrafen die Linken integrieren.



Etwas weiter vorne hatte ich ja schon belegt, dass ausgerechnet die vom poesen Roland Koch gefuehrte CDU-Regierung in Hessen die beste Integrationsleistung vorweisen kann. Ist Roland Koch am Ende ein linkes U-Boot?



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Bildung ist der Schlüssel zu Vielem. Diese muss allen zugänglich gemacht werden.



Sie ist zugaenglich. Deutschen, Russen, Italienern, Griechen, Polen und Tuerken gleichermassen. Nur eben mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.

Migranten, die nicht die deutsche Sprache sprechen, damit dem (qualifizierten) Arbeitsmarkt objektiv nicht zur Verfuegung stehen und sich so der aktiven (gebenden) Teilnahme an den sozialen Systemen der Bundesrepublik entziehen, sollten zum Erlernen verpflichtet und ihnen fuer den Fall der Zuwiderhandlung Sanktionen angedroht werden (bitter genug, dass ein solcher Schritt offensichtlich notwendig ist). Gleiches sollte fuer den Fall gelten, dass ihre Kinder die deutsche Sprache nicht sprechen oder dem Schulunterricht fernbleiben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen fordern. Wer herausfindet wie man Ghettos gewaltfrei auflöst oder von vorhinein vermeidet hat nen Nobelpreis verdient. 

Die Ansätze den Erhalt von Sozialleistung an Sprachkurse zu binden unterstütze ich. 

Bildung ist nicht allen zugänglich (theoretisch vielleicht), das ist Wunschdenken. In einer Schule in Wedding kannst du nicht viel lernen.


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Menschen rechts mit Nazis gleichsetzten. Das ist natürlich falsch. Politisch rechts sind alle Konservativen und Hardliner zb die CDU kann mann als (mitte) rechts bezeichnen. Je nach dem welcher parteiinterne Flügel grad das sagen hat.



Das bestätigt mal wieder meine Meinung, da ich es genau so sehe.

Ich gebe sage halt in einer Diskusion manchmal das ich leicht rechts denke und dann kommt halt direkt wieder Naszi.

Und ich kann erstmal erklären das es nicht so ist. 

Aber schön zu Wissen das nich alle Menschen so denken. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## DrHouse (19. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Das bestätigt mal wieder meine Meinung, da ich es genau so sehe.
> 
> Ich gebe sage halt in einer Diskusion manchmal das ich leicht rechts denke und dann kommt halt direkt wieder Naszi.


 
Genau das ist ja auch das Problem heutzutage, dass man in Deutschland gleich Nazi ist, nur weil man etwas gegen die Kriminalisierung und Anpöbelungen gewisser ganz spezieller und relativ gut differenzierbarer "Kulturkreise" hat. Doch wenn man schaut, dann gibt es eine recht breit angesiedelte latente Ausländer/Fremdenfeindlichkeit, die meines Erachtens gerade durch die leider nicht gerade kleine Gruppe krimineller Ausländer selbst gefördert wird. Ich kann es einfach nur verstehen, wenn die deutsche Bevölkerung (und damit meine ich nicht die sogenannten "türkischstämmigen" Deutschen) es einfach irgendwann satt und leid ist, von der Politik (seit Helmut Kohl übrigens) eine offene Migrations- und Multikulti-Politik präsentiert zu bekommen und dann kommen vielfach Leute, die in ihrem eigenen Land selbst nicht zur bürgerlichen Schicht angehören und hier leben wie sie es wollen, denn scheiß auf die Ungläubigen, so das schlagende Argument.



JePe schrieb:


> Koenntest Du diese Nachweise bitte verlinken ... ?
> Kann weder vom Staat allein geleistet werden noch sehe ich es als Aufgabe des Staates an, elterliche Unterlassungen zu kompensieren - und so implizit zu signalisieren: "lasst mal gut sein, wir machen das schon".
> 
> Dieser Staat fordert von seinen Buergern *viel zu wenig*.


 
Und genau da gebe ich meinem Vorredner JePe völlig Recht. Wer nicht will, hat schon. Das lässt sich immer so leicht sagen, doch hier müssen nicht immer nur wir Deutschen gefordert sein, Integration zu bewerkstelligen und den armen Jugendlichen ohne Bildung und Geld ihren nächsten Diskobesuch, wo sie dann die deutschen Mädels anmachen und danach noch deren Freunde zusammenschlagen.
Überspitzt formuliert, mag sein, und jetzt kommt DerSitzRiese und sagt, in Berlin sei das anders, okay erwidere ich dann, aber Berlin ist nicht Deutschland. Und dann sagt er, man müsse die Ursachen bekämpfen. Doch das ist leider etwas spät, man kann 1. nicht so flächendeckend und mit so viel intensiver Hingebung alle möglichen Ausländer von allerlei möglichen Straftaten abhalten noch 2. die Ausländer, die nun schon eine kriminelle Vergangenheit haben und auch weiterhin kriminelle Energie an den Tag legen, einfach mal so gehen lassen, weil ja Einsperren keine Option sei.
Das lasse ich mir nicht erzählen. 

Die Diskussion, dass ja auch Deutsche kriminell werden, hat hier wie ich schon früher ausgeführt habe, nichts in der Debatte verloren. Meine Meinung: Wir haben genug mit unseren Landsleuten zu tun, um sie zu "bestrafen" und die Gemeinschaft vor weiteren Straftaten zu schützen als dass wir unsere Gefängnisse noch mit ausländischen Kriminellen vollstopfen müssen.

Aber lasst euch eins sagen: Irgendwann ist jede Wohlstaatlichkeit aufgebraucht, spätestens dann wenn Deutschland vor lauter Krediten ertrinkt und dann wird man zwangsläufig andere Wege einschlagen, denn tausende Ausländer die derzeit jedem ehrlichen Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen, wird es dann nicht mehr geben.


----------



## DOTL (20. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Aber warum wählen denn die vermeintlichen Opfer von Ausländergewalt die Grünen und die die nur einen Dönertürken im Dorf habe die NPD?


 
Dönertürke? Was ist denn das für eine Aussage?
Auch wenn ich vermute, dass das nicht abwertend gemeint sein soll sondern eher eine falsche Wortwahl darstellt, bitte ich dich dennoch, hierbei etwas sorgfältiger zu argumentieren.


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

bei uns nebenan gibts auch nen imbiß mit deutschen betreibern..auf dem schild steht: Euro Asia Döner.
Oder der Pakistanische Nachbar nebenan: der hat nen Afro Asia Indiashop. 
Nur mal so am Rande.
Bayrisches Flair gibts ja auch in aller herren Länder.
Nun wie gedacht: Gewalt und Verbrechen kann alle treffen und von allen gemacht werden.
Egal welche Nationalität.
Bin auch schon von einem Russen mit dem Messer bedroht worden, ebenso von Deutschen mal eine auf de Mütz gekriegt.
Und ein deutscher Schäferhund hat mich auch schon gebissen.
Und die Mückenstiche..oje.
Mal im Ernst: würden wir nicht alle irgenwann zu drastischen Mitteln greifen wenn kein Brot auf dem Tisch liegt oder die Gier nach Reichtum uns überrennt.
Hat nicht neulich ne Superreiche Mutti aus lauter Verzweiflung was in nem Laden geklaut?
Kaufen hätte sie es sich eh können..Traurig das die Ursache bei "Ausländerkriminalität" immer in den Hintergrund gestellt wird. Die uns ja alle irgenwie treffen könnte..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Man darf sich ja offiziell Links nennen, aber warum darf ich mich nicht offiziell Rachts nennen?
> 
> Ich meine damit kein Extrem, aber man darf ja ohne groß angemacht zu werden Licks oder gar extrem-Links sein.



Man darf sich nennen, wie man will. Kritisiert wird man dann, wenn man es in einem Kreis tut, in dem eine gegenteilige Einstellung vorherscht.
Junge Leute sind vergleichsweise selten konservativ und das heißt, ausgehend von der Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte, dass sie entweder links, links extrem oder rechts extrem sind. Konservative rechte Einstellungen findet man Schwerpunktmäßig in älteren Gesellschaftsschichten - die nutzen aber in geringerem Umfang moderne Medien und konzentrieren sich garantiert nicht bei PCGH-X. Extremisten beider Seiten auch nicht (weil die spätestens nach Gewaltaufrufen rausfliegen) - also dürfte der Schwerpunkt hier links liegen und wer sich als Rechter sieht, wird auf vergleichsweise viel Kritik stoßen.
Am Stammtisch einer gut bürgerlichen Dorfwirtschaft könntest du dagegen  eine rechtsorientierte Runde finden - und würdest als linker Hippie vor die Tür gesetzt werden 



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher andersrum sehen, da wo die rechten Parteien stark vertreten sind, ist demzufolge die Ausländerdichte geringer oder gar am geringsten...



Zumindest bei den aktuellen Hochburgen in den Flächen der gar-nicht-mehr-so-neuen Bundesländern ist das nicht der Fall: Die haben 1990 mit ~0 Ausländern angefangen, die Ausländerquote konnte seitdem also nur steigen (ist sie auch, aber im Vergleich zu den Städten liegt sie immer noch bei nahe). Trotzdem erzielt die NPD da ihre besten Ergebnisse.

Da die Einwanderungspolitik auch auf hoher politischer Ebene geregelt wird, dürfte sie auch prinzipiell wenig vom lokalen Wählerverhalten abhängen - ein umgekehrter Zusammenhang erscheint da wesentlich wahrscheinlicher.



JePe schrieb:


> Alle Studien, die ich gefunden habe, kommen zwar zu mitunter sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen (und sind teilweise geeignet, Dir Recht zu geben), aber in einem Punkt herrscht fast immer Konsens - wenn die Strafandrohung verpufft, dann weil erfahrungsgemaess nicht wirklich mit Bestrafung gerechnet wird. Weshalb Deine Theorie meiner Ansicht nach auch falsch ist - es wird im Gegenteil viel zu selten "spuerbar" bestraft, z. B. eingesperrt. Wegnahme der Fahrerlaubnis waere eine weitere Massnahme, die tatsaechlich weh tun und so moeglicherweise disziplinieren wuerde.



Seine Theorie war, dass Ausländer (vermutlich auch andere) in Gefägnisse eher krimineller denn weniger kriminell werden. Das ist kein Wiederspruch zu deiner Aussage, dass die Androhung von möglichen Strafen Leute außerhalb von Gefägnissen daran hindert, kriminell zu werden 
Zwischen den Aspekten Resozialisierung (von Straftätern), Abschreckung (von potentiellen Straftätern) und zusätzlich noch Schutz (von potentiellen Opfern), ggf. noch Wiedergutmachung muss aber ein optimales Gleichgewicht gefunden werden und zumindest in Punkt 1 (bei der Wiedergutmachung aber auch nicht) schneidet das aktuelle System eher schlecht ab. (Was imho auch system-immanent ist, da es imho nur auf einem vierten, vollkommen schwachsinnigen Aspekt aufbaut: Strafe in Form von Rache)



> Kann weder vom Staat allein geleistet werden noch sehe ich es als Aufgabe des Staates an, elterliche Unterlassungen zu kompensieren - und so implizit zu signalisieren: "lasst mal gut sein, wir machen das schon".
> 
> Dieser Staat fordert von seinen Buergern *viel zu wenig*.



Gerade bei der Erziehung steht man aber vor einem ganz klassischen Problemdes Prinzips "fordern": Man kann noch so viel Druck ausüben, wenn jemand etwas nicht kann, kann er auch nicht der Forderung nachkommen.
Und ehrlich: Eine mangelnde Kompetenz im Umgang mit Kindern (und insbesondere Jugendlichen) findet man bei sehr vielen heutigen Eltern. (und zwar unabhängig davon, welchen Umgang man als richtig definieren möchte - was eine weitere, extrem schwere Frage wäre, wenn derartige Forderungen vom Staat ausgesprochen werden sollen. So ganz nebenbei müsste es auch noch ein Verstoß gegen einen nicht so ganz unsinnigen Paragraphen des Grundgesetes sein)



> Migranten, die nicht die deutsche Sprache sprechen, damit dem (qualifizierten) Arbeitsmarkt objektiv nicht zur Verfuegung stehen und sich so der aktiven (gebenden) Teilnahme an den sozialen Systemen der Bundesrepublik entziehen, sollten zum Erlernen verpflichtet und ihnen fuer den Fall der Zuwiderhandlung Sanktionen angedroht werden (bitter genug, dass ein solcher Schritt offensichtlich notwendig ist).



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, sind da, verglichen der bereits herschenden Realität, n bissl viel "sollte" drin 



> Gleiches sollte fuer den Fall gelten, dass ihre Kinder die deutsche Sprache nicht sprechen oder dem Schulunterricht fernbleiben.



Hmm - glaubst du, jemand, der im Knast sitzt, kann sein Kind zur Schule zwingen? Auch dazu, in der Schule zu bleiben? Oder jemand, der arbeiten geht (ggf. um Stafen abzubezahlen)?
Die Anwendung von Zwang ist in diesem Bereich verdammt schwer.


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

klares Statement..nice..


----------



## JePe (2. April 2009)

Jungfraeulichkeit verloren = Ehrlosigkeit.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Jungfraeulichkeit verloren = Ehrlosigkeit.



So nicht ganz korrekt - Jungfraeulichkeit vor der Ehe verloren = Ehrlosigkeit.

Haetten wir diese Auslaender nun korrekt integriert, waere es wahrscheinlich niemals zu dieser Tat gekommen. Die Fehler der Vergangenheit zeigen ihre Fruechte..


----------



## DrHouse (4. April 2009)

??? Wie willst Du das denn integrieren? Die Typen GLAUBEN diesen Murks und handeln nach Allahs Geboten, zumindest in deren beschränktem Horizont.
Gerade das zeigt mir nur ein weiteres Mal, dass es EINERSEITS Menschen gibt, die dem Ganzen entfliehen möchten und gerne einen westlichen weltlichn Lebensstil führen wollen und ANDERERSEITS völlig verrückte Fundamentalisten, die komplett an der Welt vorbeileben. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren....


----------



## Whoosaa (4. April 2009)

DrHouse schrieb:


> ??? Wie willst Du das denn integrieren? Die Typen GLAUBEN diesen Murks und handeln nach Allahs Geboten, zumindest in deren beschränktem Horizont.
> Gerade das zeigt mir nur ein weiteres Mal, dass es EINERSEITS Menschen gibt, die dem Ganzen entfliehen möchten und gerne einen westlichen weltlichn Lebensstil führen wollen und ANDERERSEITS völlig verrückte Fundamentalisten, die komplett an der Welt vorbeileben. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren....



Ach ja?
Dann waren also deiner Meinung nach Millionen von Einwohnern im Deutschland von 1933-1945 völlig verrückte und haengengebliebene Menschen? Die sich einfach so gegen unschuldige Mitbuerger (Juden) gewandt haben, und den 2ten Weltkrieg begonnen haben, nur um ihre "arische Rasse" zu verbreiten?

Mein Freund, wenn du lange genug oder intensivst mit einer Theorie vollgelabert wirst, dann beginnst du nach einer Weile, diese fuer wahr zu halten. Das kann jedem passieren, seien das nun Afghanen, Iraker, Palaestinenser oder eben Deutsche. 

Um nun zu deiner Frage zurueck zu kommen: Ja, wenn man gleich nach der Einwanderung dieser Familie der Integration eine hohe Prioritaet zugeschrieben haette, haette man ihre Ansichten auf verschiedene Sachen aendern koennen. Vermutlich haetten wir sie nicht von ihrer Religion abwenden koennen (warum auch?), aber sie haetten doch nach einiger Zeit den Wert eines Lebens hier in Deutschland erkannt, und Abstand von eben solchen Traditionen wie der eben passierten genommen, da sie es als nicht mehr zeitgemaess betrachten wuerden.


----------



## DrHouse (19. April 2009)

1. Bin ich nicht dein Freund und 2. reden wir hier von religiösen Fanatikern und nicht politisch gepolten Nationalsozialisten. Hier immer nur auf WW2 hinzuweisen ist mir zu wenig. Wir leben hier und jetzt, und mir ist es auf Deutsch gesagt nur wichtig, was jetzt passiert, um uns herum.
So und jetzt glaubst Du wirklich, Du kannst Kinder, die von zu Hause und in jeder Koranschule die Dekadenz des Westens und die Ungläubigen als die heutigen "Juden" dargestellt bekommen haben, von ihrem Irrglauben um"integrieren"?
Da sprengt sich doch TNT-Ali lieber in die Luft als deutsches Bier und Antikopftuch-Kampagne zu unterstützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

Wieviele der in Migrantenkinder in Deutschland besuchen wohl eine Koranschule und werden in dieser zum "TNT-Ali" herangezogen?
Und wie viele besuchen keine Koranschule, bemerken aber in ihrem Alltag, dass zum Westen noch ein kleinesbißchen mehr gehört...


----------



## JePe (19. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieviele der in Migrantenkinder in Deutschland besuchen wohl eine Koranschule und werden in dieser zum "TNT-Ali" herangezogen?



Polemische Antwort auf eine polemische Frage ...

... wie waere es damit: wieviele Kinder werden -mit geschlechtsabhaengig voellig unterschiedlichem Ergebnis- in der Familie religioes indoktriniert; sei es durch expliziten Islamunterricht oder durch das Heranwachsen in einer islamisch "funktionierenden" (Gewalt, Unterordnung der Frau, Geschlechtertrennung, Ablehnung des "dekadenten" Westens, Nichtsprechen der Landessprache usw.) Familie? Die Zahl duerfte beachtlich ausfallen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie viele besuchen keine Koranschule, bemerken aber in ihrem Alltag, dass zum Westen noch ein kleinesbißchen mehr gehört...



?

Diese Frage ergibt keinen Sinn (was ihre Beantwortung erschwert).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Polemische Antwort auf eine polemische Frage ...



... die eine Reaktion auf eine polemische Aussage war. *An der Stelle abbrech, um das Niveau zu retten*




> ?
> 
> Diese Frage ergibt keinen Sinn (was ihre Beantwortung erschwert).



Nur weil er sich dir erschließt, heißt das nicht, dass kein Sinn drinn ist...

"Und wie viele" = Wie viele Kinder von Migranten
"besuchen keine Koranschule," imho selbst erklärend - bei weitem nicht alle Kinder von Ausländer besuchen eine Koranschule.
"bemerken aber in ihrem Alltag, dass zum Westen noch ein kleinesbißchen mehr gehört..." Versteht ich auch nicht, was da nicht zu verstehen ist. Ein Leben besteht aus mehr als nur Familie und Koranschule. In Deutschland sogar vorgeschrieben z.B. die normale Schule. Aber auch in muslimischen Familien soll es Gerüchten zu Folge sowas wie Freizeitgestaltung geben - und die bringt einen nahezu zwangsläufig mit der einen umgebenen "westlichen" Welt in Kontakt - und in den meisten Fällen nicht mit deren negativen Seiten.

Das alles schließt eine Indoktrinierung sicherlich nicht aus, macht sie aber schwierig und imho eine Aussage, dass alle Kinder muslimischer Familien, die ggf. noch eine Koranschule besuchen, "TNT-Alis" sind und eine Integration vollkommen unmöglich ist, unhaltbar.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (23. April 2009)

Das merkwürdige an diesem Land
-Kostenlose Bibliotheken. Jeder kann sich in eine Bibliothek setzen und ein Buch lesen.
-Die Bibliotheken in meiner Nähe sind prima ausgestattet. Es gibt zu der deutschen Sprache, schulischer Nachhilfe, etc. viele lange Regale mit Büchern. Wenn ein gewünschtes Buch nicht vorhanden ist, kann man es in der Regel bestellen lassen.
-In Deutschland gibt es Schulpflicht und kostenlose Schulen
-Es gibt das Internet incl. Wikipedia und unzähligen Nachhilfeportalen und Foren

Es war noch nie und nirgendwo anders so einfach wie hier und jetzt an Bildung zu kommen. Wer Leistung bringen will kann sie auch bringen.

Leider sind viele Ausländer weder fähig noch willig Leistung zu bringen.

Wir haben bei uns im Jahrgang einen Schwarzen (sorry, Farbigen) der seinen Master in Regelstudienzeit durchgezogen hat. Das schafft bei uns ganze 0,3 Prozent der Anfänger. Er dürfte der einzige von zwei ganzen Jahrgängen gewesen sein, der das geschafft hat. Inzwischen ist er Gruppenleiter in einem Unternehmen für Höchstfrequenz-Messtechnik. Der Typ ist ein absoluter Freak und wirklich gut.

Andererseits gibt es bei uns inoffizielle Statistiken wo die Durchfallquoten von "Achmets" mit denen von "Martins" verglichen werden. Diese Quoten sind extrem unterschiedlich. Und das nicht zu Gunsten der "Achmets".

Ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich. Auf der einen Seite gibt es gerade bei den Ausländern absolute Überflieger, die die meisten Deutschen mit einem müden Lächeln in die Tasche stecken. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Typen zu großen Teilen zu dumm und faul für jegliche Leistung.

Was leider bei solchen Betrachtungen untergeht: Es gibt auch den ausländischen Durschnittstyp. Normal intelligent, fleissig,... und wird irgendwann seinen akademischen Titel haben. Leider gehen diese Leute zwischen den deutlich auffälligeren ausländischen Deppen unter, und muss unter dem Stigma leiden, was ihm diese verpasst haben.

Ich war noch nie auf einer Hauptschule. Aber möglicherweise ist das dortige Klientel noch lernresistenter als das bei uns.


----------



## Fabi-O (24. April 2009)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Leider sind viele Ausländer weder fähig noch willig Leistung zu bringen.



Weil sie hier in Deutschland eben in einem Klientel leben, wo Bildung nichts zählt. Und zwar mit ebenso armen Deutschen zusammen.
Ich finde es, dass die Nationalität noch am wenigsten Einfluss auf Kriminalität hat, viel eher die soziale Stellung (Stichwort Unterschicht), in die die nun mal meistens schon sehr ungebildet ins Land gekmmenen Gastarbeiter sehr leicht abgerutscht sind.


----------



## Bleipriester (24. April 2009)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Leider sind viele Ausländer weder fähig noch willig Leistung zu bringen.


Das ist doch Unsinn, meistens setzen Ausländer andere Prioritäten. Es ist ihnen wichtiger, daß es der Familie gut geht, als daß sie die Karriereleiter um jeden Preis hochsteigen wollen.
Bei den Jugendlichen ist es vielleicht was anderes. Die sehen keine Zukunftsperspesltive in den Sozialvierteln der deutschen Großstädte.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Leider gehen diese Leute zwischen den deutlich auffälligeren ausländischen Deppen unter, und muss unter dem Stigma leiden, was ihm diese verpasst haben.


Deutschland ist schon lange an seinen Deppen erstickt... Selbst wäre es so, wie Du sagst, wäre diese Erwähnung vollkommen unberechtigt.


----------



## DOTL (24. April 2009)

Leute, passt in diesem Thread bitte auf, dass ihr euch möglichst PC verhaltet. Mögliche rasstische oder einweitig nicht konforme Ausdrücke sollten wir hier vermeiden.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Leider gehen diese Leute zwischen den deutlich auffälligeren ausländischen Deppen unter, und muss unter dem Stigma leiden, was ihm diese verpasst haben.


 
Es gilt, dass negative Erlebenisse und Eindrücke deutlich höher gewichtet werden als positive. 
Das, was mitunter in der Verhaltenspsychologie beschrieben wird, wird auch in anderen Gesellschaftsbereichen sehr häufig angewandt. Deshalb ist das das Image und das Wahrnehmungsbild eines Produktes oder einer Firma extrem wichtig. Wiederum heißt es aber auch, dass negative Erfahrungen sehr schwierig wieder ausgeglichen wird. Je nach Art und Umfang kann man mit einem Verhältnis von bis zu 1:10 rechnen. Das heißt, dass man deutlich mehr positive Meldungen benötigt, um negative wieder auszugleichen. Das komplexe daran ist aber, dass durch viele Positivmeldungen u.U. eine Form der Reaktanz ausgelöst werden kann.

Somit zeigt es sich, dass im Wahrnehmungsbild viel häufiger negative Eindrücke beschrieben und erkennbar sind - und das selbst bei einer geringeren Zahl an negativen Einflüssen.


----------



## JePe (24. April 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ich finde es, dass die Nationalität noch am wenigsten Einfluss auf Kriminalität hat, viel eher die soziale Stellung (Stichwort Unterschicht), in die die nun mal meistens schon sehr ungebildet ins Land gekmmenen Gastarbeiter sehr leicht abgerutscht sind.



Ein hier Geborener a. k. a. Migrationshintergruendler ist nicht ungebildet ins Land gekommen, er hat sich in diesem Land nicht bilden wollen und / oder muessen. Punkt. Individuelle Prioritaetensetzung mag dabei eine Rolle spielen, akzeptiere ich aber allenfalls so lange, wie aus ihr kein Problem der Gemeinschaft wird.

Das die Herkunft nicht mit der Straffaelligkeit korrespondiert, wird durch jede Statistik widerlegt. Punkt.

Das Nichtdeutscher im ethnischen Sinne nicht gleichbedeutend mit Krimineller ist, wird durch die diversen Statistiken ebenfalls belegt. Punkt.

Die Frage ist, wie man mit diesen Erkenntnissen umgeht. Man kann sich die Welt schoensaufen, man kann die Zahlen im eigenen Sinne auslegen oder sie als objektiv anerkennen. Tut man Letztgenanntes, folgt daraus die Frage, ob und wie man gegensteuert, wieviel der Staat hierzu beitragen soll und ueberhaupt kann, wieviel Eigenleistung man fordert und ob man die Nichterbringung derselben sanktionieren will. Und ich wuerde auch die Frage stellen, ob man Personen mit "problematischer Herkunft" ueberhaupt weiter migrieren im Sinne von ihnen die deutsche Staatsbuergerschaft zugestehen oder ueberhaupt den Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik zugestehen will. Wenn die Wirtschaft um sechs Prozent schrumpft, sieht der DGB Gefahr fuer den sozialen Frieden - wenn eine stetig groesser werdende Bevoelkerungsgruppe sich zunehmend weigert, Gesetze zu befolgen und zu einem erheblichen Kostenfaktor im Wohlfahrtsstaat wird, sehe ich dasselbe Risiko. PC hin oder her.

Unterschicht? Was ist das? Das Wort wird bei jeder billigen Gelegenheit hervorgekramt, aber nie konkretisiert. Ich neige dazu zu glauben, dass "die Unterschicht" nur ein anderer Terminus fuer "Waehlerstimmen" ist und hier sehenden Auges die Gesellschaft in Lager gespalten wird, die man instrumentalisieren kann.



DOTL schrieb:


> Es gilt, dass negative Erlebenisse und Eindrücke deutlich höher gewichtet werden als positive.



Der DDR-Thread ist das beste Beispiel dafuer, dass das nicht stimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. April 2009)

Ich geb hier mal meinen Senf dazu: Warum bitte ist Ausländerkriminalität ein Tabuthema? Ich finde das sollte man gerade erst recht versachlicht diskutieren. Politiker trauen sich ja an die diese Problematik nicht ran. 

Ich bin mit Ausländern (vorwiegend Türken) aufgewachsen, die haben sich perfekt hier integriert, die verhalten sich wie Deutsche, über die kann man sich nicht beschweren. Ich komme daher sehr gut mit Ausländern jeglicher Herkunft zurecht. Ich komme auch jeden Tag mit Ausländern zusammen, dort wo ich in die Berufsfachschule gehe, leben sehr viele (ich schätze mal über 30%) Türken. Die meisten die ich kenne verhalten sich total kameradschaftlich, mit denen kann man gut reden, solange man eine gewisse Grenze nicht überschreitet. Die wäre: beleidige nicht seine Verwandten und sage nichts gegen seine Herkunft, schon gar nicht wenn viele Ausländer in einer Gruppe stehen. Vereinzelt kenne ich aber auch Fälle, da wenden Einwanderer aber auch gerne Gewalt an (hauptsächlich oder fast nur gegen Deutsche) und waren auch im Knast. Ich kenne einen, der sieht Deutsche als "Opfer" an, bei jeder provokanten Bemerkung will er einem in die Fresse hauen. Er darf andere beleidigen, aber andere nicht ihn. Wenn sowas dagegen jemand seiner Landsleute macht, ist es ihm egal. 

Ein typisches Phänomen: Ausländer geht auf Deutschen los (egal ob verbal oder mit Fäusten), Deutscher wehrt sich, Deutscher gilt nun als ausländerfeindlich. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass sich sehr viele Ausländer nicht an die deutschen Regeln anpassen wollen. Ich sag ja nicht dass sie christlich werden sollten, sondern sie sollten sich an unsere gesellschaftlichen Regeln halten sollen. Tuen sie dass nicht, so kommt es häufig zu Reibereien, bei denen das Wort "Ausländerfeindlichkeit" gegen Deutsche nur zu häufig gebraucht wird.


----------



## Fabi-O (24. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein hier Geborener a. k. a. Migrationshintergruendler ist nicht ungebildet ins Land gekommen, er hat sich in diesem Land nicht bilden wollen und / oder muessen. Punkt. Individuelle Prioritaetensetzung mag dabei eine Rolle spielen, akzeptiere ich aber allenfalls so lange, wie aus ihr kein Problem der Gemeinschaft wird.


Sie kamen als Gastarbeiter im Berg- und Hoch- und Tiefbau und nicht als IT-Fachleute. De Facto ist für derlei Berufe kein Studium nötig.


> Unterschicht? Was ist das? Das Wort wird bei jeder billigen Gelegenheit hervorgekramt, aber nie konkretisiert. Ich neige dazu zu glauben, dass "die Unterschicht" nur ein anderer Terminus fuer "Waehlerstimmen" ist und hier sehenden Auges die Gesellschaft in Lager gespalten wird, die man instrumentalisieren kann.


Was meinst du, worüber Bushido und Co rappt? Ganz von der Hand zu weisen sind Neukölln, oder hier in Kassel die Nordstadt oder in Braunschweig die Weststadt doch nicht, oder?


----------



## JePe (25. April 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Sie kamen als Gastarbeiter im Berg- und Hoch- und Tiefbau und nicht als IT-Fachleute. De Facto ist für derlei Berufe kein Studium nötig.



Wie gesagt - die Kinder kamen nicht als Gastarbeiter fuer den Bergbau aus Incirlik, sondern in einem Kreissaal in Braunschweig zur Welt. Und Probleme mit der ersten Generation sind, den polizeilichen Kriminalstatistiken nach zu urteilen, die Ausnahme von der Regel. Bei den Kindern ist es vielleicht nicht explizit umgekehrt, aber solche mit tuerkisch-islamischem Hintergrund sind in denselben Statistiken nachpruefbar deutlich ueberrepraesentiert.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Was meinst du, worüber Bushido und Co rappt? Ganz von der Hand zu weisen sind Neukölln, oder hier in Kassel die Nordstadt oder in Braunschweig die Weststadt doch nicht, oder?



Wovon Bushido & Co. rappen weiss ich im Detail nicht und ich habe auch keine Plaene, das zu aendern. All zu viel soziale Kompetenz billige ich diesen sich an Obszoenitaeten ueberbietenden Moechtegerngangstern jedenfalls nicht zu.

Wo kann ich denn nun eine belastbare Definition von "Unterschicht" bekommen ... ?


----------



## DOTL (25. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> .
> Wo kann ich denn nun eine belastbare Definition von "Unterschicht" bekommen ... ?


 
Der Ausdruck "Unterschicht" wurde insbesondere nach der Jahrhundertwende im Rahmen der Sozialstruktur geprägt und findet erst seit Mitte des 20. Jh. häufiger Verwendung. Bereits Marx sah in seinen Werken eine mehrschichtige Gesellschaft, welche sich im Wesentlichen mit dem Unternehmer und dem Arbeiter, damals als Proletarier bezeichnet, differenzieren.

Im Rahmen der letzten BuTa-Wahl hat Nolte den Begriff "neue Unterschicht" geprägt. Aus selbigem Zusammenhang stammt dann auch die Ableitung des "Unterschichtenfernsehens", welche Harald Schmidt in seiner Sendung für so manchen Privatsender nutzte. Nach der Wahl wurde der Begriff als "soziales Prekariat" bezeichnet.Dabei wurde das Wort "Prekariat" meist häufiger von großen Zeitungen und Magazinen wie dem Spiegel aufgegriffen. Vielleicht fällt jemanden dazu noch die dazugehörige Titelstory ein. Mitunter sind damit jene Menschen gemeint, welche am Rande des Existenzminimums leben. Das Existenzminium in D wird zwar regelmäßig neu berechnet, jedoch liegt dieses meist im Niveau des Steuerfreibetrags. Dieser liegt gegenwärtig bei 7664 Euro für Singles.


----------



## JePe (25. April 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Mitunter sind damit jene Menschen gemeint(...)



Und genau das ist das Problem - der Begriff ist nicht definiert, wird aber nach Herzenslust gebraucht; meistens, um seiner Klientel den Bauch zu pinseln und fast immer, um Blockdenken und Feindbilder lebendig zu halten.


----------



## Lubi7 (25. April 2009)

@JePe

schon was von Wikipedia gehört? Da ist auch "Unterschicht" erklärt  Unterschicht ? Wikipedia
Übrigens, 7664€ finde ich definiert genug.

Zitat: Wie gesagt - die Kinder kamen nicht als Gastarbeiter fuer den Bergbau aus Incirlik, sondern in einem Kreissaal in Braunschweig zur Welt.

Hast Recht, sie kamen nicht als Gastarbeiter. Wurden aber von Gastarbeitern(Eltern) erzogen, wuchsen in fast geschlossener Gesselschaft auf (z.B. unter Türken), kaum Kindergartenbesuch, da die Mutter eh zuhause ist. Folge: bis zum 6 Jahr zu Hause, lernen kaum richtig Türkisch, geschweige denn Deutsch (Auch dank Satelitenschüssel, wo nür Türkische sender Laufen) Glaubst die schauen "Löwenzahn" ?
Dank diesen Defizits, kommen die grade so durch die Grundschule (wo in den "Ghettos" eh wieder untereinader Türkisch geredet wird, um dann auf der Hauptschule abgestellt zu werden.

Statistiken her oder hinn, jeder kann sich die eh nach Gusto zurechtbiegen, wie es grade einem in den Kram passt. Ich wundere mich eher, dass diese "Unterschicht" (egal ob Deutscher oder Ausländer) nicht auf die Barikaden steigen.


----------



## Fabi-O (26. April 2009)

Naja, ich finde, die Unterschicht definiert sich, wie woanders gesagt, über die Nichtanpassung an die bürgerliche Kultur. 
Ist doch klar, dass diesen Menschen durch ihr Umfeld und das Umfeld ihrer Kindheit und Jugend nicht auf darauf sozialisiert werden, besser mal was - aus bürgerlichen Augen - gescheites zu machen wie ne Lehre bei VW oder Abitur. 
Durch Sozialisation wird ein Mensch "gemacht" und nicht durch Geld.
Reiche Menschen gibt es auch in der Unterschicht, aber eben keine Millionäre und vor allem niemand, der sein Geld als Erstes in seine Kinder steckt.
Ich bin für mehr Staat in der Erziehung (aber natürlich nicht nur Staat!).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem - der Begriff ist nicht definiert, wird aber nach Herzenslust gebraucht; meistens, um seiner Klientel den Bauch zu pinseln und fast immer, um Blockdenken und Feindbilder lebendig zu halten.



Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ist die Tendenz immer ähnlich - Personen mit schlechtem bis keinem Einkommen und aufgrund fehlender/unpassender (Aus)Bildung geringen Chancen, dass sich das ändert. Das reicht imho um die Logik hinter den meisten Aussagen zu erkennen.

Wenn man eine Aussage bis ins kleinste Detail auseinanderpflücken und anhand von Statstiken nachweisen möchte, dass sie im Grenzbereich zu mindestens 10% nicht zutrifft, dann fragt man halt denjenigen, der die Aussage gemacht hat, was genau er damit meint...


----------



## Lubi7 (26. April 2009)

@Fabi-O

kannst "Bürgerlich" definieren? .......meinst die Beamten die für haufen Kohle ihren Arsch plattsitzen? An die und deren Job würde sich jeder gerne anpassen wenn er denn könte. 

Oder meinst: damals:Adel, Bürgertum, Proletariat . Heute: Oberschicht, Mittelschicht, (neue) Unterschicht.

Ja klar, Lehstelle bei VW zu kriegen oder Abi schaffen...gibts nichts leichteres als das. Und selbst mit nem Abi kannst im Ostdeutschland/West-Ost-Berlin Klos putzen gehen.

In der Unterschicht gibts sicher reiche Läute, vor allem reich an Problemen wie sie mit dem wenigen Geld über den Monat kommen.


----------



## JePe (27. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ist die Tendenz immer ähnlich - Personen mit schlechtem bis keinem Einkommen und aufgrund fehlender/unpassender (Aus)Bildung geringen Chancen, dass sich das ändert. Das reicht imho um die Logik hinter den meisten Aussagen zu erkennen.



Ja. Nur ist mein Ansatz der genau umgekehrte: die Logik hinter den meisten Aussagen macht das Vorhandensein einer (moeglichst grossen) "Unterschicht" erforderlich, weil die "Loesungen", die meistens praesentiert werden, eine gespaltene Gesellschaft benoetigen. Ohne eine "Unterschicht", die von "Bonzen" ausgebeutet wird, laesst sich die Notwendigkeit einer "anderen Gesellschaft" naemlich kaum begruenden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)dann fragt man halt denjenigen, der die Aussage gemacht hat, was genau er damit meint...



Mit, wie man sieht, durchaus unterschiedlichen Auslegungen. Ausserdem schiene es mir besser, dann gleich ganz auf das Buzzwort zu verzichten und von vornherein zu sagen, was / wen man meint?



Lubi7 schrieb:


> (...)meinst die Beamten die für haufen Kohle ihren Arsch plattsitzen?(...)Und selbst mit nem Abi kannst im Ostdeutschland/West-Ost-Berlin Klos putzen gehen.



Ersteres ist polemisch, falsch und nebenbei unverschämt (Beamte sitzen sich längst nicht immer die "Aersche" platt, manche lassen sich in selbige treten, um linke von rechten Idioten zu separieren), Zweites ist ebenfalls Humbug und steht nebenbei Deiner eigenen These -dass es eigentlich keine Auslaender- sondern vielmehr eine "Unterschicht"kriminalitaet gaebe- insoweit im Weg, als sie durch Statistiken widerlegt wird - diese muessten dann naemlich eine ueberproportionale "Ostdeutschenkriminalitaet" belegen: und das tun sie nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ja. Nur ist mein Ansatz der genau umgekehrte: die Logik hinter den meisten Aussagen macht das Vorhandensein einer (moeglichst grossen) "Unterschicht" erforderlich, weil die "Loesungen", die meistens praesentiert werden, eine gespaltene Gesellschaft benoetigen. Ohne eine "Unterschicht", die von "Bonzen" ausgebeutet wird, laesst sich die Notwendigkeit einer "anderen Gesellschaft" naemlich kaum begruenden.



Um von "Oben" nach "Unten" umzuverteilen (ich nehm jetzt einfach mal die häufigste Vorderung als Beispiel), braucht man nur ein Oben und ein Unten -das wir, Vermögensstatistiken nach, eindeutig haben-, eine scharfe Trennung ist ebensowenig notwendig, wie ein Mittelfeld verboten ist.



> Mit, wie man sieht, durchaus unterschiedlichen Auslegungen. Ausserdem schiene es mir besser, dann gleich ganz auf das Buzzwort zu verzichten und von vornherein zu sagen, was / wen man meint?



Prinzipiell ja.
Aber wenn ich einen Aussage treffen will, die in drei Zeilen passt und bei der eine exakte Abgrenzung des betroffenen Personenkreises ohnehin noch zu diskutieren wäre, dann ist es unpraktisch, meine zehnzeilige Erklärung dieses Personenkreises zu schreiben - da ist ein einzelnes Wort, dessen Kernbedeutung mit dem Kern des zu beschreibenen Kreise übereintrifft, praktischer.
(es heißt ja auch nicht "2mal die woche 37,5 km/h in einer Tempo 30 Zone vor dem Kindergarten -Fahrer" oder "bei einem Verkehrsaufkommen von 5 Autos pro Minute, 23°C, leichter Bewölkung und trockener, vor 2 Jahren neu erbauter Fahrbahn auf der linken Spur bei freier rechter Spur 86,7 km/h -Fahrer", sondern "Raser" respektive "Trödler", obwohl diese Begriffe von jedem anders definiert werden und man lieber drauf verzichten und gleich sagen sollte, wen man meint)


----------



## DrHouse (28. April 2009)

Leute ihr wollt es nicht verstehen. Immer dieses Gelaber vom Gastarbeiter. DAS WAR MAL, um genau zu sein irgendwann in den 60ern, als es uns Deutschen noch GUT ging. Wer jetzt hier Randale macht, ist kein Gastarbeiter mehr, sondern der Enkel des Gastarbeiters: In Deutschland geboren, in deutschem Kindergarten, in deutscher Grundschule, in deutscher weiterführender Schule gewesen, viele unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten gehabt sich weiterzubilden, etwas in die Zukunft zu investieren, genau die gleichen Voraussetzungen also gehabt wie jedes andere deutsche Kind auch.
WÄREN DA NICHT diese teilweise völlig unbegreiflichen Ressentiments gegenüber uns Deutschen, diese Hetz- und Antideutsch-Tiraden (wer ist hier "inländerfeindlich"???), die Anprangerung des Westens, der abgrundtiefe Hass und die eigene grenzenlose Überheblichkeit, etwas Besseres sein zu wollen, und daraus folgt gleichzeitig dann die Ableitung, sich alles erlauben zu dürfen, auch was die Kriminalität angeht: schwere Körperverletzung, Raub, Diebstahl, Vandalismus, Erpressung, "Abziehen", weiß der Geier, was noch...
Tut mir leid, egal wo das herkommt und wer das da hingemacht hat bei denen im Kopf, ich kann so etwas nicht ausstehen und da hört defnitiv der Spaß auf.
Es mag Ausnahmen geben, doch die bestätigen leider auch nur wieder die Regel.


----------



## Lubi7 (30. April 2009)

Wundere mich das die Kriminaität bei den  Ausländern und inländischen Ausländern nicht deutlich höher ist, wenn man bedenkt was sie durmachen und am Rande der Gesellschaft leben müssen.

In den USA sin ja auch 80% der Häftlinge farbige obwohl die nicht mal 20% der Bevölkerung ausmachen.
Im Ostdeutschland terrorisieren die deutschen Glatzen ganze Dörfer, nicht die Ausländer.

Und die Südländer sind halt so drauf, kulturell Macho Mäntalität. Steck einen Türken in eine deutsche klasse, was glaubst wie schnell er sich anpast. Steck 2 Türken rein und du kannst den Untericht vergessen.
Tja halt pech gehabt, in den 60gern, das man keine Leute mit fast gleicher Kultur zum Arbeiten nach deutschland hehmen konnte z.B aus Polen,Tschechoslowakei oder Ostdeutschland. Jetzt darf man das hübsch ausbaden.

Und überhaut, schuld sind eigentlich die genug Kohle haben um sie irgendwo an den Steuern vorbei in Steueroasen verstecken können, statt wie jeder normale Bürger seine Hart verdientes Geld besteuern muss. Und wenn sie im seltensten Falle erwischt werden, heist die Strafe, bitte zahlen sie die Steuer zurück, da ist nix mit Knast oder dem 5fachen der hintergezogener Steuer.
Habs noch vor Augen vor 10 Jahren in TV wird ein Typ mit Sekt in der Hand ob er für seine 6 Milionen Steuern zahlen müsse. Da sagt er lächelnd zurück: Glauben sie wirklich ich werden einen euro/DM an steuern zahlen müssen?

Also bitte Leute, bischen die Gehirnzellen in Bewegung setzten und um Paar Ecken weiter schauen und die echten "bösen" Jungs ausmachen und an Pranger stellen.
Wenn der "dumme" Türke einen Job Hat, der vernünftig bezahl ist da braucht er auch keine Scheise bauen da er keine Zeit mehr dazu hat und er genug Kohle hat um sich den ganzen scheiss der inTV/Werbung als must have "propagandiert" wird, leisten kann.


----------



## Fabi-O (1. Mai 2009)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> @Fabi-O
> 
> kannst "Bürgerlich" definieren? .......meinst die Beamten die für haufen Kohle ihren Arsch plattsitzen? An die und deren Job würde sich jeder gerne anpassen wenn er denn könte.
> 
> Oder meinst: damals:Adel, Bürgertum, Proletariat . Heute: Oberschicht, Mittelschicht, (neue) Unterschicht.


Bürgerlich ist für mich ein Zustand, in dem man eine gepflegte Wohnung/Haus und Familie besitzt und einfach aus Prinzip z.B. ins Theater geht, selbst wenn man kein eigenes Interesse und/oder Bildung für die meist im Theater angesprochenen Themen hat. (Nur so als Beispiel)
Ein Zustand also, der auch auf einer Art Gruppenzwang basiert, und dem sich die Unterschicht entzogen hat.


----------



## Lubi7 (1. Mai 2009)

@Fabi-O

das ist OK, nur wird fuer vielle so etwas (z.B. Theater) immer schwieriger: siehe Video "Arbeiten um jeden Preis" 
ZDF.de - 37 Grad
Und trotz des Starken wirtschafts Wachstums der letzten Jahre, wurde die Mittelschicht kleiner
http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/fina...n/:Sozialer-Abstieg-Mittelschicht/612978.html
Kann man sich jeder selber ausmalen was jetzt in der Wirtschaftskrise abgehen wird.

Kinder richtig erziehen sollte nicht einem Gruppenzwang unterliegen sonder selbstverstandlich sein. Leider haben die Bildungsfernen Schichten seeehr weit zu einer richtigen Erziehung. Egal ob Deutsche oder andere.


----------



## DrHouse (3. Mai 2009)

Bedeutet nicht das Wort Gastarbeiter, dass man die "Arbeiter" nicht auch irgendwann wieder loswerden kann? Guckt euch mal alle um auf youtube, bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren, gebt mal alle Stichwörter wie "Türken Schlägerei" "Ausländer Gewalt" "schlechtest integriert" "Gangster Rap Türke" "Massiv Attentat" "Ghetto Berlin" ein und schaut euch mal so im Schnitt 10-20 Videos an. Alles original Aufnahmen, lasst die Bilder sprechen, und dann frage ich euch allen Ernstes: Wohin bitte gehen wir? Wer soll die aufhalten? Habt ihr keine Angst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2009)

Der Begriff deutet das an, die Politiker, die ihn seinerzeit geprägt haben, haben diesem Teil aber keine Beachtung geschenkt. Die Leute, die als Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland gekommen sind, sind heute Leute, die hier seit 30-50 Jahren leben und arbeiten und gut bis ausreichend integriert sind.
Als problematisch gelten einige ihrer Kinder bzw. Enkel, also in Deutschland geborene Deutsche.

Wieso soll ich mir einseitiges Material auf youtube für diese Diskussion reinziehen?


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2009)

... weil man auch diese (real existierende) Seite kennen sollte, um objektiv diskutieren zu koennen?

Falls Dir youtube.com nicht serioes genug erscheint, kann ich auch den relativ frischen Kriminalitaetsbericht meiner Heimatstadt anbieten. Threadrelevante Zahlen beginnen ab etwa Seite 69.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2009)

Es geht nicht um Seriösität (ich aber auch nicht, wieso "gibts auf youtube" irgend einem Beitrag irgend einen Hauch von Seriosität verleihen sollte. Wenn man sich den Durchschnitt anguckt, würde ich es sogar eher als ein negatives Zeichen werten), es geht um Verhältnissmäßigkeit.
Es will ja niemand abstreiten, dass es einen serienmordenden, kanibalistischen Vergewaltiger mit Migrationshintergrund in Deutschland gibt/geben könnte. Die Frage ist, ob es relativ mehr gewalttätige ""Türken"" als ""Teutsche"" - und da wird einem youtube nicht weiterhelfen, sondern eher ein falsches Bild vermitteln.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2009)

Prinzipiell richtig. Nur taugt youtube.com im speziellen Fall durchaus dazu, sich von der Art der Kriminalitaet buchstaeblich ein Bild zu machen. Fuer Statistik & Co. gibt´s dann die PKS.


----------



## DrHouse (3. Mai 2009)

Es geht mir um die Tatsache, dass ich selbst ohne Schuld am 1. Mai in eine Schlägerei hervorgerufen von Russlanddeutschen geraten bin und ich mich daher mal richtig intensiv mit dem Thema Schlägereien beschäftigt habe. Guckt euch doch mal den Rapper "Massiv" an, der in diversen TV-Dokumentationen so gebildet und alles tut und bestimmt es durch seine Musikkarriere nicht nötig hat, sich zur Unterschicht zu zählen und der dann da offen auf der Straße rumschreit: "Meine Familie und ich, wir stehen zusammen, wir f*cken jeden, uns hält keiner auf" und der dann da auch im Video zu sehen ist wie der die Attentäter angeht...
Und dann geht mal weiter und schaut weitere Videos an, die Leipziger Blutnacht zum Beispiel. Und ich lass mir nicht von "ruyven macaran" erzählen, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## Lubi7 (4. Mai 2009)

@DrHouse

also zu Leipzig YouTube - Leipzig hat jetzt Westniveau
Min 2:50, dumme Deutsche prügeln sich mit dummen Deutschtürken. 
Oder, wer gewinnt kriegt Leipzig? ....... Türken haben gewonnen also gehört Leipzig bis zu nächster "Schlacht" ihnen.  Klare Verhältnisse, verstehe nicht warum du dich so aufregst.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZSH...3FADCE73C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6
Verdeutlich ganz gut wie sich 2 Radgruppen, die meist von HarzIV leben, auf die Fresse geben statt gemeinsam für Mindestlohn, richtige Arbeitsplätze und mehr Gerechtigkeit zu kämpfen.

Gastarbeiter wurden zuerst als Fremdarbeiter genannt. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CKt...3FADCE73C&index=8&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2009)

@ruyven_macaran:

Der Stempel "youtube.com" macht eine Information weder serioes noch unserioes. Du wirst dort en masse Schnipsel aus TV-Formaten finden, die bei den Sendern selbst nicht abrufbar sind (u. a. reichlich Interviews einer der Lage zusehends weniger Herr seienden Polizei). Welche Aussage trifft es ueber den Wahrheitsgehalt einer Information, welche Plattform sie verbreitet?

Beispiel:

Am 18. August 2008 kam es im Raum Kassel in der Nacht zu einem Ueberfall einer Gruppe als "suedlaendisch" beschriebener Personen auf ein Erntedankfest. Anrufern bei der Polizei und Augenzeugen zufolge sollen diese u. a. "Scheissdeutsche" gerufen haben. So weit, so vertraut.

Bei der Polizei selbst findet man dazu dies hier. Das linksdrehende Portal INDYMEDIA, dass grundsaetzlich vom Ergebnis an rueckwaerts recherchiert, machte daraus kurzentschlossen einen Ueberfall "autonomer Nationalisten", bei dem "schwarz gekleidete und vermummte Neonazis" ein Erntedankfest angegriffen haben (warum ich nur zitieren kann? weil sich auf dem Portal leider nur noch das hier findet) und den Vogel abgeschossen hat das vom MDR produzierte Magazin BRISANT: das hat naemlich aus den Deutschen scheinbar nicht sonderlich gewogenen Suedlaendern schlicht "rechte Schlaeger" gemacht. Muegeln laesst gruessen.

Fazit: Wo´s steht, ist letztlich egal. Wichtig ist, was dort steht. Und da gebe ich einem ueber youtube.com einsehbaren Mitschnitt allemal den Vorzug vor einer aus lauter Hass nicht mehr zwischen links und rechts unterscheiden koennenden Plattform wie INDYMEDIA. Und dem Beamten vor Ort allemal den Vorzug vor youtube.com. Das Problem ist nicht, welche Plattform eine Information verbreitet. Das Problem ist, dass die meisten sich ihre Informationen von Plattformen holen, die konform zu ihrer eigenen Wahrnehmung sind (quasi ein selbst bestaetigendes Muenchhausen-Syndrom).

EDIT: Vertippt.


----------



## DrHouse (23. Mai 2009)

@Lubi: YouTube - "Südländer" greifen Leipziger Disko SCHAUHAUS an: 1 Toter

Ich und mich aufregen? Guck Dir erstmal das richtige Video an, vielleicht sollte man einfach über ein gewisses geistiges Niveau verfügen, um den Ernst der Lage und die Gefahr für ein friedliches Miteinander zu erkennen.


----------



## hempels_sofa (23. Mai 2009)

ich hab nichts gegen ausländer. ich komm mit ihnen super zurecht. es gibt welche die wollen hier ein neues leben beginnen und jeden tag um akzeptanz kämpfen. aber diese erlichen leute werden von ihren "artgenossen" nur in den dreck gezogen. solche "ausländer" die nur darauf aus sind stress zu machen gehören weggesterrt. wenn ich höre dass die denken dass sie besser sind als alles andere dann läuft mir die galle über. (diese woche bei punkt 12) wenn ich als "german schweinhund" bezeichnet werde wenn ich in den usa über den zweiten weltkrieg rede werde ich fast aus dem land verwiesen. 
nochmal für alle:
ich bin nicht rechtsradikal aber wenn solche leute bewusst kriminell sind gehören abgeschoben wie im Fall Mehmet.


----------



## DrHouse (24. Mai 2009)

Ja da hast Du vollkommen recht, hempels_sofa, wobei es nunmal "Kulturkreise" wie den türkischen gibt, wo solches Benehmen leider viel zu gehäuft auftaucht. Es sollte schon so offen angesprochen werden, denn ich glaube kaum, dass wir uns in Deutschland vor einer Horde Norweger (welche ja eigentlich auch "Ausländer" sind) fürchten, sondern eher vor einer 20-Mann Truppe Türken im Bereich 20-30 Jahre, die mal eben all ihre Brüder zusammenrufen und sich dann als die Besten Gangster der Welt sehen und Stress machen...


----------



## DrHouse (24. Mai 2009)

YouTube - Mehrheit der Türken lebt von Sozialhilfe

YouTube - Türkische Strassengangs suchen sich Deutsche als Opfer

YouTube - Muslimische Kids und der Deutschenhass Teil 1

YouTube - Muslimische Kids und der Deutschenhass Teil 2


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2009)

Da haste mal wie der nen interessantes Thema gewählt....
Ich habe wenn ich mit jemanden Stress habe immer nur mit ausländer.
Die kommen einen andauernd doof.
Allerdings bin ich auch mit einen Türken gut befreundet....


Hier ein Vergleich
Wenn ich bedenke welchen hass die Fans meines Fereins auf manche Fans von anderen Vereinen haben.Das sind ja auch sozusagen ausstätter.
Dann kann man sich als sehr Leidenschaftlicher und aktiver Fußballfan manchmal in Ausländerfeindliche leute hineinversetzten.
Dazu!!!! Ich bin auf keinen Fall ausländerfeindlich.
Nur manchmal ausstätterfeindlich.
z.B. TSG(AY) Hoffenheim


----------



## Lubi7 (4. Juni 2009)

@DrHouse

deine Links bestätigen nur das die Politik (Damit also auch die Gesellschaft) ganauso Schuld ist wie die "Ausländer" selbst.


----------



## DrHouse (18. Juni 2009)

@Lubi7 Ich denke nicht, dass Du "Politik" und "Gesellschaft" gleichsetzen darfst. Was "die da oben" verbockt haben, da gebe ich Dir Recht, ist sicher genauso schlimm wie die Machtansprüche diverser Ausländergruppierungen. Aber das wurde noch nie von "denen da unten" für gut befunden. Ein Helmut Kohl baut Bockmist, doch ausbaden müssen es einerseits friedliebende Deutsche, die völlig zu Unrecht von hasserfüllten Türken, Kroaten, Russlanddeutschen - wem auch immer - zusammengeschlagen werden, und andererseits auch die perspektivlosen Ausländer, die hier völlig zu Unrecht mit einer Verlockung und einem Multikulti-Wahn "von denen da oben" hergelotst wurden, dass man mit den Ohren schlackert.
Nur leider ist es die heutige Mentalität, eher die Täter zu beleuchten und hier wieder tiefenpsychologisch nach Gründen zu suchen anstatt einfach einzusehen, dass diese Konstellation NIEMANDEM weiterhilft und hier nicht einfach so weitergemacht werden darf, sprich noch mehr Ausländer mit noch mehr Bildungs- und Kulturlücken (Ehrenmord, Selbstjustiz, etc.) ins Land zu lassen, anstelle nun einen Kurs zu fahren, der zunächst Gewaltverbrecher einkreist und sich intensiv um sie kümmert, bei keiner erkennbaren Besserung/Reaktion dann das Mittel Abschiebung wählt und nicht zu leicht jedem Dahergelaufenen ermöglicht, Deutscher zu werden oder durch Heirat eine unbeschränkte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung zu erlangen.
Also ich bin für eine Verschärfung des Aufenthalts- und Staatenrechtes, für eine intensive Behandlung von (ausländischen) Gesetzesbrechern und für Wiederholungstäter: NO MERCI!
Wir müssen sehen, dass wir Deutschland wieder flott machen und das geht nicht mit "Augen zu und irgendwie wird es mich schon nicht treffen..."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2009)

Nur so als Hinweis: Einbürgerungs- und Aufenthaltsrecht wurden seit der Ära Kohl massiv verschärft.


----------



## Lubi7 (18. Juni 2009)

Deutschland flott machen, nichts lieber als das. Nur, mit der Abschiebung paar kriminellen Ausländern und einbuchten/härtere Strafen der Deutschen mit Migrantenhintergrund, weil man die ja nicht mehr abschieben kann, kriegst du Deutschland sicher nicht flott.
Am besten für Deutschland wäre wenn man die ahnungslosen Möchtegernprofis der Landesbanken und die Lobbyisten "abschieben" würde. Nur ein Bruchteil von diesem Geld was man damit einsparen würde, hätte gereicht für bessere Erziehungs/Erziehungs-verhältnisse in Kindergätrten, Schulen und gut ausgestatteten Jugendzentren, genügend Ausbildungsplätzen, um unter anderen, vor allem diese bößen Jungs ausreichend zu beschäftigen damit sie keinen Misst bauen. 
Somit wären 3!!! Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.


----------



## Lexx (19. Juni 2009)

ausbildung, und dann.. ? wenns keine arbeit mehr gibt (wegen genau dieser "möchtegernprofis")
in der tschechei haben früher "doktoer" (universitär abgeschlossene) auf den gehsteigen 
grasbüscheln zwischen den stein/betonplatten ausgezupft..

dafür gabs keine arbeitslosen..


----------



## Lubi7 (19. Juni 2009)

@Lexx

richtig, Grasbüscheln züpfen, oder Straße/Gehsteige sauber halten. Hier in Wien gibts ja genug Jungs in oragenen Overals die zu dritt jedes kleinste Blatt aufsammeln. In Berlin hast im ganzen Leben keinen einzigen gesehen und so sah es auch aus. Würde man das einführen hätte man die Arbeitslosen gleich halbiert. Ist vielleicht kein Traum Job aber wenn man ihn richtig verkauf sind alle zufrieden.
Wichtig ist das man eine sinnvole Aufgabe hat und im "dabei" ist. Wenn man nichts zu tun hat und sich ausgegrenzt fühlt, resigniert man oder baut Misst.
Wenn die Politik nur fordert aber nicht fördert ist klaar dass man sich verarscht fühlt.

P.S. es ist schon so schlimm das man darüber lachen muss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y5uSS3PDH0&feature=related
Problem Ausländer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0JRfYZDHG8&feature=related


----------



## DrHouse (14. Oktober 2009)

STATISTIK: &#132;Wollen gute Gangster sein&#147; - Deutschland - FOCUS Online


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Oktober 2009)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> @Lexx
> 
> richtig, Grasbüscheln züpfen, oder Straße/Gehsteige sauber halten. Hier in Wien gibts ja genug Jungs in oragenen Overals die zu dritt jedes kleinste Blatt aufsammeln. In Berlin hast im ganzen Leben keinen einzigen gesehen und so sah es auch aus. Würde man das einführen hätte man die Arbeitslosen gleich halbiert. Ist vielleicht kein Traum Job aber wenn man ihn richtig verkauf sind alle zufrieden.
> Wichtig ist das man eine sinnvole Aufgabe hat und im "dabei" ist. Wenn man nichts zu tun hat und sich ausgegrenzt fühlt, resigniert man oder baut Misst.
> Wenn die Politik nur fordert aber nicht fördert ist klaar dass man sich verarscht fühlt.



Wer soll das bezahlen? Berlin ist arm (aber sexy).


----------



## hzdriver (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt keine multikulturelle Gemeinschaft ! Warum sonst gibt es Staaten und Grenzen ?
Die Völker haben alle beschlossen so zu leben um Streit oder evtl Krieg aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Das funktioniert , wenn man sich daran hält ! 

In einer amerikanischen Studie zur Einwanderungspolitik in Westeuropa , wird klar dargestellt das die Kosten den Nutzen seit Ende der Sechzigern übersteigen. Allein der Selbsthass in den Ländern gewährt immer neuen Flüchtlingsströmen zufluss.

Während man in den USA als Patriot geschätzt wird ist es in Westeuropa eher ein Tabu.
Im Gegensatz bildet sich selbst in Südeuropa immer mehr Nationalismus heraus . Beispiel Türkei mit den Grauen Wölfen !
Auch das hochspielen des Islam , kann man getrost als Spielart des Nationalismus betrachten , der ja schon für reichlich Terror gesorgt hat.

Auserdem stelle die in den Ländern verbreiteten Conglaven der Zuwanderer immer mehr auch ein kriminelles Problem dar. 

Für mich gibt es nur das Mittel der sofortigen Abschiebung , wenn ein Migrant kriminell wird.

Und Zuwanderungsstop ! Die Farce wir haben nicht genug Arbeitskräfte glaubt wohl niemand.
Wenn es aber so bleibt , wandern immer mehr gut ausgebildete Deutsche ins Ausland ab , zurück bleiben Alte , Kranke und ein Mob aus doofen und faulen Deutschen sowie Migranten !
Da ja im Durschnitt der Deutsche 0,8 Kinder hat und der Migrant 3 ,könnt Ihr Euch selbst ausrechnen was wann sein wird !

Man hat noch die Wahl , das Deutschland -die Deutschen zu retten oder diese Nation/nalität wird es nicht mehr geben . Tip an die Migranten : Wer besorgt Eure Stütze dann ?
Ja klar 10000 Dönerläden und Auto-und Gemüsehändler

Sorry aber mittlerweile ist es ein solches Problem geworden ! Es steht 60 Millionen zu 18 , NOCH !


----------



## DrHouse (25. Oktober 2009)

Schlechtes Verhältnis 60:18  Ich denke, das wird noch etwas korrigierbar sein, aber mein Vorredner hat Recht. Wir brauchen einfach nicht noch mehr Gesocks in den Großstädten und noch mehr schwer Kriminelle in den Gefängnissen. Deutschland muss sich erstmal um seine selbst noch nicht abgearbeiteten Probleme vernünftig kümmern und dazu gehört auch die Schuldenfrage, die wird nicht besser, dadurch dass man zig Zehntausenden, wenn nicht Hunderttausenden (!!!) Sozialhilfe gewährt. Leute, die arbeiten könnten und sich stattdessen nach Deutschland begeben, weil wir es ja haben.
Aber so lange die Regierung da oben nur verblendet und aus Witzfiguren besteht, lachen wir sie nur aus. Doch wenn es in 20 Jahren zu spät ist und der Straßenkrieg tobt, dann wird man noch mal froh sein, wenn es diese Leute gegeben hat...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Es gibt keine multikulturelle Gemeinschaft ! Warum sonst gibt es Staaten und Grenzen ?
> Die Völker haben alle beschlossen so zu leben



Scheinbar hat ein erheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung(en) mitlerweile eine andere Meinung zum eingeschränktem Reiserecht.



> um Streit oder evtl Krieg aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> Das funktioniert , wenn man sich daran hält !



Äh - ja. Wie man wunderbar daran erkennen kann, dass es in den letzten 4-5 Jahrtausenden quasi keinen Krieg und erst recht keine Opfer derselbigen gab.



> Für mich gibt es nur das Mittel der sofortigen Abschiebung , wenn ein Migrant kriminell wird.



Um auf ein paar alte Fragen zurückzukommen:
Wohin schiebst du einen Eingewanderten ab, der die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft hat?
Im Rahmen welcher Regelung nimmst du ihm seine Bürgerrechte?
Wie vereinbarst du das mit einem Rechtsstaat?

Ohne Antworten ist das ganze erstmal nur blödes, dumpfes Gefasel.



> Die Farce wir haben nicht genug Arbeitskräfte glaubt wohl niemand.



Wie mans nimmt. In einer globalisierten Weltwirtschaft haben wir auf alle Fälle nicht genug billige qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte, um z.B. mit Indien zu konkurrieren.



> Da ja im Durschnitt der Deutsche 0,8 Kinder hat und der Migrant 3



Ich bin sicher, du untermauerst das sofort mit einer Statistik?




DrHouse schrieb:


> dadurch dass man zig Zehntausenden, wenn nicht Hunderttausenden (!!!) Sozialhilfe gewährt. Leute, die arbeiten könnten und sich stattdessen nach Deutschland begeben, weil wir es ja haben.



Ich bin sicher, auch du kannst eine Statistik über 100.000 Leute vorlegen, die jüngerer Zeit nach Deutschland gekommen sind, arbeiten können (&dürfen) und die von Sozialhilfe leben?



Hirnlose Parolen hat der Thread jedenfalls schon genug gesehen, davon brauchen wir keine weiteren.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

Es muß für Straftäter einfach härtere Strafen her,egal ob Deutscher oder Einwanderer!Besonders für Gewalttaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, du untermauerst das sofort mit einer Statistik?


 
Hier gibts eine Menge Statistik. KLICK 



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Es muß für Straftäter einfach härtere Strafen her,egal ob Deutscher oder Einwanderer!Besonders für Gewalttaten.


 
Die Strafen sind doch schon hoch genug, die Gerichte müssen sie halt benutzen.


----------



## Bucklew (27. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Es muß für Straftäter einfach härtere Strafen her,egal ob Deutscher oder Einwanderer!Besonders für Gewalttaten.


Quatsch, härtere Strafen nutzen überhaupt nichts, außer in der Phantasiewelt der ewig Konservativen.


----------



## JePe (28. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um auf ein paar alte Fragen zurückzukommen:
> Wohin schiebst du einen Eingewanderten ab, der die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft hat?
> Im Rahmen welcher Regelung nimmst du ihm seine Bürgerrechte?
> Wie vereinbarst du das mit einem Rechtsstaat?
> ...



Im Falle der doppelten Staatsbuergerschaft erkennt man die eine (deutsche) ab und weist in das uebriggebliebene Land aus. Verweigert dieses Land die Aufnahme, ist das ein Konflikt zwischen der auszuweisenden Person und seinem Heimatland. Das koennte man gesetzlich ausgestalten und ist aus meiner Sicht auch ethisch nicht zu beanstanden - die Gewaehrung der Staatsbuergerschaft ist (auch) die Gewaehrung von Privilegien; haeufig werden diese Privilegien ein wesentlicher Grund fuer das Migrieren sein. Verweigert man sich konsequent der Integration und wird gar wiederholt und / oder erheblich straffaellig, sollte die Aberkennung dieses Privilegs eine Option bleiben.

Ohne darueber wenigstens mal nachgedacht zu haben, bleibt man ein traumtaenzelnder Utopist, der irgendwann von der Wirklichkeit ueberrollt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. In einer globalisierten Weltwirtschaft haben wir auf alle Fälle nicht genug billige qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte, um z.B. mit Indien zu konkurrieren.



Und die Reaktion auf diese Erkenntnis (die ich nur eingeschraenkt teile) ist, dass wir massenhaft billige Nichtarbeitskraefte einbuergern ... ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, du untermauerst das sofort mit einer Statistik?



Ich springe mal fuer den Gefragten ein: Klick!

Zitat:

_In seven out of the twelve countries for which data are available, *the group of the native-born children of immigrants is smaller than that of the immigrants who arrived as children. This is notably the case in* the Nordic countries, Switzerland, Austria, *Germany* and the United States, reflecting the large inflows of immigrants into these countries in the second half of the 1980s and the 1990s.

_Die Zahl der aus dem Ausland migrierten ist demnach groesser als die der im Inland geborenen Migranten / Migrationshintergruendler (sog. 2te Generation); im Falle von Nicht-OECD-Laendern (u. a. Tuerkei) etwa um den Faktor 2.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier gibts eine Menge Statistik. KLICK



Witzbold.
Darf ich dich darum bitten, in Zukunft keine Vorurteile mehr als Fakten darzustellen, gerade bei derart sensiblen Themen?




JePe schrieb:


> Im Falle der doppelten Staatsbuergerschaft ...



In den anderen 99.9% der Fälle?
(welchem volljährigen nicht-EU-Bürger wird denn bitte schön noch eine z.T. deutsche doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ermöglicht?)



> Und die Reaktion auf diese Erkenntnis (die ich nur eingeschraenkt teile) ist, dass wir massenhaft billige Nichtarbeitskraefte einbuergern ... ?



Die Frage kannst du an die Tigerentenkoalition weiterleiten - ich fand das Konzept von Gastarbeitern schon immer fragwürdig. Aber die Wirtschaft und ihre Vertreter in der Politik scheinen da bis auf weiteres kein Fehlverhalten zu erkennen.



> Ich springe mal fuer den Gefragten ein: Klick!
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



Gesucht ist eine Statisitik, die besagt, dass Mirgranten in Deutschland im Schnitt 3 Kinder haben - mit der Frage beschäftigt sich diese Statistik nicht einmal, geschweige denn, dass sie konkrete Zahlen nennt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Witzbold.
> Darf ich dich darum bitten, in Zukunft keine Vorurteile mehr als Fakten darzustellen, gerade bei derart sensiblen Themen?


 
Wo hab ich denn Vorurteile als Fakten dargestellt?


----------



## Lexx (28. Oktober 2009)

kriminalität von, mit oder an ausländer.. ?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Quatsch, härtere Strafen nutzen überhaupt nichts, außer in der Phantasiewelt der ewig Konservativen.


 Klar nützen härtere Strafen was.Wenn man länger im Knast ist,kann man nichts mehr anstellen.
Und das Gefassel von Abschreckung finde ich persönlich folig falsch.Straftaten sollen nur gerecht bestraft werden!


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Klar nützen härtere Strafen was.Wenn man länger im Knast ist,kann man nichts mehr anstellen.


Je länger man im Knast steckt, desto größer ist die Chance, dass man hinterher nochmal was anstellt.

Und der ultimative Gegenbeweis für die alte "höhere Strafe = weniger Verbrechen" These ist die USA, die haben nunmal schon das Maximum (Todesstrafe) und da gibt es definitiv mehr und heftigeres Verbrechen als hierzulande.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und der ultimative Gegenbeweis für die alte "höhere Strafe = weniger Verbrechen" These ist die USA, die haben nunmal schon das Maximum (Todesstrafe) und da gibt es definitiv mehr und heftigeres Verbrechen als hierzulande.


 
Das kann aber auch an den Waffengesetzen liegen.
Oder könntest du deine These mit einer Statisitk erhärten?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Je länger man im Knast steckt, desto größer ist die Chance, dass man hinterher nochmal was anstellt.
> 
> Und der ultimative Gegenbeweis für die alte "höhere Strafe = weniger Verbrechen" These ist die USA, die haben nunmal schon das Maximum (Todesstrafe) und da gibt es definitiv mehr und heftigeres Verbrechen als hierzulande.


Dann guck dir Kanada an!Das ist der Gegenbeweis für deine These.


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Dann guck dir Kanada an!Das ist der Gegenbeweis für deine These.


Richtig, Kanada hat keine Todesstrafe und dort ist die Kiminialität ebenfalls deutlich geringer als in den USA. Also ein Zusatzbeweis für meine These


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch an den Waffengesetzen liegen.
> Oder könntest du deine These mit einer Statisitk erhärten?


Arbeitslosigkeit u. Kriminalität - Vergleich USA - Deutschland! - Klar-Text von "madame federkiel"



> Dass die Kriminalität in USA bereits jetzt dort fünfmal höher ist, als bei uns, kann man *HIER* jederzeit kontrollieren:
> USA:491 Knastis/100000 Inhabitants
> D: 93 Einsitzende/100000 Staatsbürger
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

Was aber nicht die liberalen Waffengesetze beachtet, die meiner Meinung nach viel eher der Grund sind, dass sich Leute in den USA die Rübe abknallen als in anderen Ländern.
Natürlich gibts noch weitere Faktoren aber "schärfere" Gesetze nicht.
In Kanada gibts pro EInwohner mehr Waffen aber trotzdem sterben dort deutlich weniger Menschen oder laufen Amok.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn Vorurteile als Fakten dargestellt?



Sorry.
Kam mit der Quote-Struktur durcheinander, war hzdriver, den ich hätte anmotzen müssen. (der scheinbar lieber gar nichts mehr sagt, nachdem er seine Vorurteile verbreitet hat?)
Sorry.




Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Klar nützen härtere Strafen was.Wenn man länger im Knast ist,kann man nichts mehr anstellen.



Was meinst du, wie groß der Anteil von Straftaten ist, die z.B. "2 Jahre nach Entlassung" begangen werden?
Denn einfach nur durch eine längere Haftdauer erfasst du weder neue Kriminelle noch späte Rückfälle. Afaik gibt es mitlerweile auch ein paar Studien, die im Gegenzug deutlich größere Schwierigkeiten bei der Rückkehr in eine normale Existenz (und somit eine größere Rückfallgefahr) belegen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch an den Waffengesetzen liegen.
> Oder könntest du deine These mit einer Statisitk erhärten?



Mehr Waffen könnte höchstens ein höhere Gewalttätigkeit der Straftaten erklären, aber nicht eine größere Anzahl.



P.S.:
Zum Thema Strafmaße&Co haben wir aber auch einen eigenen Thread, falls das wer weiter diskutieren will. Mit Ausländern im speziellen hat das ja nichts zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry.
> Kam mit der Quote-Struktur durcheinander, war hzdriver, den ich hätte anmotzen müssen. (der scheinbar lieber gar nichts mehr sagt, nachdem er seine Vorurteile verbreitet hat?)
> Sorry.


 
OK, Quotenstress kann passieren. 

Aber gerade was Statistiken für Deutschland angeht, liefert die Seite im Prinzip alles, was man so braucht um es darlegen zu können.
Schade, dass darauf nie zugegriffen wird. 
Einige Leute machen sich echt Mühe sie aufzustellen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Zum Thema Strafmaße&Co haben wir aber auch einen eigenen Thread, falls das wer weiter diskutieren will. Mit Ausländern im speziellen hat das ja nichts zu tun.


 
Wie siehst du aber den Zusammenhang mit schlechter Bildung bei Ausländern und Gewalttaten, bzw. Kriminalität im Allgemeinen?

Dass sie gerade bei Migranten recht hoch sind, zeigt die Statistik.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Bildung der Schlüssel zu fast allen gesellschaftlichen Problemen.
So auch hier. 
Aber ich glaube das hatte wir auch schon mal zur Geburtsstunde dieses Threads behandelt.

-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...thema-auslaenderkriminalitaet.html#post486171


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Bildung der Schlüssel zu fast allen gesellschaftlichen Problemen.
> So auch hier.
> Aber ich glaube das hatte wir auch schon mal zur Geburtsstunde dieses Threads behandelt.
> 
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...thema-auslaenderkriminalitaet.html#post486171


 
In diesem Thread haben wir sicher schon alle Probleme der Menschheit durchgekaut.


----------



## JePe (29. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gesucht ist eine Statisitik, die besagt, dass Mirgranten in Deutschland im Schnitt 3 Kinder haben - mit der Frage beschäftigt sich diese Statistik nicht einmal, geschweige denn, dass sie konkrete Zahlen nennt.



Im gleichen Post hattest Du auch um Quellen fuer einen Zuzug in die Transfersysteme gebeten - ich hatte lediglich den falschen Teil Deines Posts zitiert. Aber auch fuer Dieses Anliegen kann ich mit Zahlen aufwarten:

_Besonders interessant sind bei den Frauen mit Migrationserfahrung die Unterschiede in der Anzahl der Kinder je Mutter im Vergleich zu den in Deutschland geborenen Frauen. Die Muetter, die aus dem Ausland stammen, haben seltener nur ein Kind, *aber haeufiger 3 Kinder und erheblich oefter 4 oder mehr Kinder.* (...) Dagegen hat *fast jede fuenfte Zuwanderin dieser Jahrgaenge 3 Kinder (19%) und jede zehnte 4 oder mehr Kinder (10%).*_

Quelle.

Mag sein, dass bei Zugrundelegung aller weiblichen Personen mit Migrationshintergrund beginnend mit dem Saeuglings- bis hin zum Rentenalter die durchschnittliche Kinderrate politisch diktiert auf einen Wert mit einer 2 vor dem Komma gedrueckt werden kann - aber selbst wenn es so waere, was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt? Migrationshintergruendler vermehren sich deutlich staerker als "Ethnodeutsche" - Punkt. Wie vereinbarst Du das mit der gebetsmuehlenartig angefuehrten Perspektivlosigkeit, der Ausgrenzung und der sozialen Schlechterstellung? Darueber lohnt es sich nachzudenken, anstatt andauernd Nebelkerzen zu zuenden und ueber Nachkommastellen und Erhebungsmethodiken zu feilschen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den anderen 99.9% der Fälle?
> (welchem volljährigen nicht-EU-Bürger wird denn bitte schön noch eine z.T. deutsche doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ermöglicht?)



Fuer diese 99.9% haette ich gerne ... genau. Eine Quelle. Ansonsten ist es erfunden / polemisch / Propaganda. Mehrfachnennungen sind moeglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Im gleichen Post hattest Du auch um Quellen fuer einen Zuzug in die Transfersysteme gebeten - ich hatte lediglich den falschen Teil Deines Posts zitiert.



Ich hatte um eine Quelle um Einwanderungszahlen in 6-stelliger Höhe direkt in die Sozialsysteme unter der heutigen Rechtslage gebeten. Könntest du mir kurz die Seitenzahl nennen, wo die von dir verlinkte Studie darauf eingeht?
In dem von dir zitierten Teil finde ich jedenfalls ebensowenig eine Antwort, wie auf der verlinkten Seite.



> Aber auch fuer Dieses Anliegen kann ich mit Zahlen aufwarten:
> 
> _Besonders interessant sind bei den Frauen mit Migrationserfahrung die Unterschiede in der Anzahl der Kinder je Mutter im Vergleich zu den in Deutschland geborenen Frauen. Die Muetter, die aus dem Ausland stammen, haben seltener nur ein Kind, *aber haeufiger 3 Kinder und erheblich oefter 4 oder mehr Kinder.* (...) Dagegen hat *fast jede fuenfte Zuwanderin dieser Jahrgaenge 3 Kinder (19%) und jede zehnte 4 oder mehr Kinder (10%).*_
> 
> ...



Es kann sogar sehr gut sein, dass es bei Anwendung der gängigen Zählverfahren so ist. Denn wenn über 70% 2, 1 oder gar kein Kind haben, dann müssen diese 10% wirklich sehr, sehr große Familien haben, um einen Schnitt von 3 zu rechtfertigen. (nehmen wir an, dass sich 2,1,0 linear verteilen, d.h. der Schnitt bei 1 liegt, dann müssten die oberen 10% der Familien im Schnitt auf je *17* Kinder kommen, um das auszugleichen...)



> - aber selbst wenn es so waere, was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt?



Die Frage kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich nicht weiß, was es dir sagt.
Mir ging es darum, dass hzdriver Angst vor einer Überfremdung durch stark unterschiedliche Vermehrungsraten auf mangelnder Sachkenntniss beruht.



> Migrationshintergruendler vermehren sich deutlich staerker als "Ethnodeutsche" - Punkt. Wie vereinbarst Du das mit der gebetsmuehlenartig angefuehrten Perspektivlosigkeit, der Ausgrenzung und der sozialen Schlechterstellung?



Past prima.
Bekanntermaßen sinkt die durchschnittliche Kinderzahl mit steigendem Einkommen, Lebensstandard und Karriere.



> anstatt andauernd Nebelkerzen zu zuenden und ueber Nachkommastellen



Vorkommastellen. Fehler größer 20%.
Ich weiß, in Zeiten, in denen Politiker noch deutlich größere Ateile an staatlichen Regelungen vorbei der Wirtschaft schenken wollen, erscheint das unbedeutend, aber ich häng so ein bißchen an ">0,05=signifikant"



> Fuer diese 99.9% haette ich gerne ... genau. Eine Quelle. Ansonsten ist es erfunden / polemisch / Propaganda. Mehrfachnennungen sind moeglich.



Genaue Statistiken sind offensichtlich Ländersache. (und Einbürgerungsstatistiken -die recht hohe Zahlen aufweisen- leider nicht zu gebrauchen, da die zweite Staatsbürgerschaft u.U. bereits kurze Zeit später wieder abgelegt wird)

Gesetztlich ist für Personen über 23 Jahre jedoch vorgeschrieben, dass sie sich für eine von beiden Staatsbürgerschaften entscheiden, geregelte Ausnahmen gibt es afaik nur für einige EU-Länder.

Das objektivste, was sich finden ließ, waren ein paar Zahlen aus dem Mikrozensus 2006 (zitiert z.B. hier)
Der hat das leider auch nicht sehr detailiert erfasst, aber immerhin den Anteil von doppelten Staatsbürgern an den Migranten, den Anteil von Kindern an Migranten und den Anteil von teil-Deutschen an denen mit doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft. Verrechnet man alle drei miteinander, bleiben 4,3% volljährige Mirgranten, die zusätzlich zur deutschen noch eine weitere Staatsbürgerschaft haben. Das erfasst aber auch alle über 18 jährigen, die mit 23 eine von beiden abgeben werden müssen (ich vermute mal, die wenigsten entscheiden sich mit 18, wenn sie nicht müssen - und bekanntermaßen ist der Anteil von Kindern unter Migranten hoch  ) und alle, bei denen die zweite Staatsbürgerschaft einem EU-Land zugehört. Der Anteil dieser dürfte ebenfalls nicht zu unterschätzen sein, denn allein Polen und Rumänen machen mehr als 1/5 aus.
Der Anteil derjenigen, die ihre alte Staatsbürgerschaft behalten, wird sicherlich auch nicht steigen, falls Gesetze eingeführt werden, mit denen das ein potentieller Nachteil wird.

Ich gebe zu: Es mögen nicht 99,9% sein. Aber es sind mindestens 96%, vermutlich 97-98%, die du nicht einfach in das Land ihrer zweiten Staatsbürgerschaft abschieben kannst.
Wie ist also mit den zu verfahren bzw. bringt es viel, für die paar anderen eine extra Regelung einzuführen, bürokratisch zu verwalten (man beachte insbesondere Prozesskosten, die in einem Rechtsstaat wohl unvermeidbar sind) und den entstehenden außenpolitischen Schaden in Kauf zu nehmen?


P.S.:
Ich hab mal wieder Offtopic-Spam verschoben, diesmal hierher.
(DerSitzRiese: Dein Posts wurde damit überflüssig, aber danke für die Bemühungen als Krabbelgruppenleiter  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

So sieht es aus, ein Rechtsstaat kann schon sehr hinderlich sein, wenn man bestimmte Ziele umsetzen will.


----------



## JePe (30. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hatte um eine Quelle um Einwanderungszahlen in 6-stelliger Höhe direkt in die Sozialsysteme unter der heutigen Rechtslage gebeten. Könntest du mir kurz die Seitenzahl nennen, wo die von dir verlinkte Studie darauf eingeht?
> In dem von dir zitierten Teil finde ich jedenfalls ebensowenig eine Antwort, wie auf der verlinkten Seite.



Zuwanderung nach Deutschland in den Jahren 2004 bis 2007 in Zahlen des Statistischen Bundesamtes:

*2004 ... 127.153
2005 ... 117.241
2006 ... 124.566
2007 ... 113.030*

(Dejavu)

Der Anteil arbeitsloser Zugewanderter ist um den Faktor 2, der von Transferleistungen empfangenden um den Faktor 3 hoeher als bei Nativen.

(Dejavu #2)

In der OECD-Studie schliesslich haettest Du auf einen Blick herausgefunden, dass der Anteil von migrationshintergruendigen Maennern zwischen 20 und 29 Jahren ohne Arbeit, Ausbildung oder ueberhaupt schulische Bildung etwa doppelt so hoch ist wie bei Nativen. *Diese waeren zu den Zugewanderten zu addieren.* Es muesste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn da kein sechsstelliges Ergebnis herausspringt?

Mein Eindruck ist aber ohnehin eher, dass Du nur solche Zahlen akzeptierst, die Dir in den Kram passen. Dann auch schon mal ohne Quelle.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kann sogar sehr gut sein, dass es bei Anwendung der gängigen Zählverfahren so ist. Denn wenn über 70% 2, 1 oder gar kein Kind haben, dann müssen diese 10% wirklich sehr, sehr große Familien haben, um einen Schnitt von 3 zu rechtfertigen. (nehmen wir an, dass sich 2,1,0 linear verteilen, d.h. der Schnitt bei 1 liegt, dann müssten die oberen 10% der Familien im Schnitt auf je *17* Kinder kommen, um das auszugleichen...)



Es soll eben Schlafzimmer geben, in denen es nicht linear zugeht.

Je nach Herkunft sind zweistellige Kinderzahlen keine Seltenheit. Das solche Statistiken nicht eben _en vogue_ sind, macht die Beweisfuehrung zwar schwieriger, aber die "DIJ Familiensurvey 2000" hat ergeben, dass 17,6% der Zuwandererfamilien drei Kinder hatten, 9% 4 Kinder, 1,7% 5 Kinder und 1,2% 6 oder mehr. Die aktuellen Zahlen legen somit nahe, dass es insgesamt einen Anstieg gegeben hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich nicht weiß, was es dir sagt.
> Mir ging es darum, dass hzdriver Angst vor einer Überfremdung durch stark unterschiedliche Vermehrungsraten auf mangelnder Sachkenntniss beruht.



Wenn zwischen eine 1/4 und eine 1/3 aller Neugeborenen Migrationshintergrund haben und die Tendenz logischerweise steigend ist (weil zusehends mehr reproduktionsfreudige Migrationshintergruendler zusehends weniger Nativen gegenueberstehen) ist Ueberfremdung vielleicht ein vorbelastetes Wort, dass aber den Sachverhalt letztlich gut beschreibt.

Was es mir sagt ist z. B. dass Herr Sarazzin den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hat - weil sich diejenigen am fleissigsten vermehren, die am vergleichsweise wenigsten am Arbeitsmarkt teilhaben und auch wenig Anstalten machen, ihre Bildung zu verbessern, so dass sich an diesem Zustand vermutlich wenig aendern wird. Das kannst Du so auch der von mir verlinkten OECD-Studie entnehmen - wie auch den Umstand, dass hochqualifizierte Nichtdeutsche zwar haeufiger als Deutsche, aber dennoch sehr viel seltener als niedrigqualifizierte ohne Arbeit sind. Das koennte man als Anreiz zur Bildung auslegen. Tut man aber anscheinend nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Past prima.
> Bekanntermaßen sinkt die durchschnittliche Kinderzahl mit steigendem Einkommen, Lebensstandard und Karriere.



Du meintest wohl eher - was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Die Geburtenraten von Nativen im Osten sind trotz schlechterer wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen naemlich hoeher als im Westen. Was stimmt denn nun? Und kann es nicht -rein theoretisch- sein, dass auch Religion (und damit im gegebenen Kontext die Herkunft) eine Rolle spielt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorkommastellen. Fehler größer 20%.
> Ich weiß, in Zeiten, in denen Politiker noch deutlich größere Ateile an staatlichen Regelungen vorbei der Wirtschaft schenken wollen, erscheint das unbedeutend, aber ich häng so ein bißchen an ">0,05=signifikant"



Polemik, nahe 100%. Wie gewoehnlich auf mainstreamtaugliche Andeutungen reduziert und ohne nachpruefbare Quellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu: Es mögen nicht 99,9% sein. Aber es sind mindestens 96%, vermutlich 97-98%, die du nicht einfach in das Land ihrer zweiten Staatsbürgerschaft abschieben kannst.



Das haettest Du auch deutlich wortaermer schreiben koennen. Und kann ich dem Mikrozensus so nicht entnehmen. Andere Quellen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ist also mit den zu verfahren bzw. bringt es viel, für die paar anderen eine extra Regelung einzuführen, bürokratisch zu verwalten (man beachte insbesondere Prozesskosten, die in einem Rechtsstaat wohl unvermeidbar sind) und den entstehenden außenpolitischen Schaden in Kauf zu nehmen?



Was bringt es, wegen Diebstahls von Gegenstaenden im Wert von ein paar Hundert EUROs einen Richter zu bemuehen, der ein paar Tausend EUROs verdient?

Das Beste wird wohl sein, wir schaffen das Rechtssystem ganz ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl eher - was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Die Geburtenraten von Nativen im Osten sind trotz schlechterer wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen naemlich hoeher als im Westen. Was stimmt denn nun? Und kann es nicht -rein theoretisch- sein, dass auch Religion (und damit im gegebenen Kontext die Herkunft) eine Rolle spielt?


 
Neben kulturellen Gründen kann, wie schon erklärt, der materielle Besitz ausschlaggebend für die Anzahl der Kinder sein.
In Deutschland leben relativ gesehen zu anderen westwuropäischen Staaten mehr Kinder in Armut, was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass "ärmere" Menschen häufiger Kinder bekommen als "reichere".
Gründe dafür könnte ich auch aufzählen, lasse es aber mal.

Da die Arbeitslosigkeit im Osten höher ist als im Westen und dort mehr Menschen von Sozialleistungen leben (man beachte da Berlin), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch höher, dass dort mehr Kinder in ärmeren Verhältnissen geboren werden. Von daher ist dort die Durchschnittsanzahl der deutschen Kinder in Familien höher als woanders.

Aber, um das noch mal aufzugreifen.
Mit einer höheren "Reproduktionsfreudigkeit", wie du das so gerne ausdrückst, hat das aber nichts zu tun.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur rassistisch, mehr nicht und bedarf daher auch keines Kommentares mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Zuwanderung nach Deutschland in den Jahren 2004 bis 2007 in Zahlen des Statistischen Bundesamtes:
> 
> *2004 ... 127.153
> 2005 ... 117.241
> ...



Kenn den Teufel nicht.
Aber da kein einziges Element deiner Auflistung eine Aussage darüber macht, wie die Eingebürgerten der letzten 10-15 Jahre auf dem Arbeitsmarkt abschneidet, würde ich es vermeiden daraus solche Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen.



> Mein Eindruck ist aber ohnehin eher, dass Du nur solche Zahlen akzeptierst, die Dir in den Kram passen. Dann auch schon mal ohne Quelle.



Natürlich verlange ich nicht für Aussagen eine Quelle, für die mir privat Quellen geläufig sind, sondern eher für welche, die diesen wiedersprechen.
Das handhabst du ja umgekehrt auch nicht anders, wenn hier jemand deiner Meinung zustimmt.



> Je nach Herkunft sind zweistellige Kinderzahlen keine Seltenheit. Das solche Statistiken nicht eben _en vogue_ sind, macht die Beweisfuehrung zwar schwieriger, aber die "DIJ Familiensurvey 2000" hat ergeben, dass 17,6% der Zuwandererfamilien drei Kinder hatten, 9% 4 Kinder, 1,7% 5 Kinder und 1,2% 6 oder mehr. Die aktuellen Zahlen legen somit nahe, dass es insgesamt einen Anstieg gegeben hat.



Wenn ich mal für alle Verbleibenden die maximal möglichen 2 Kinder annehme (d.h. keine einzige Frau mit Migrationskind ist kinderlos oder hat nur ein Kind), dann kann ich nur sagen: Danke, dass du mir zustimmst. 
Denn wie man mit ner einfachen Rechnung nachvollziehen kann, müsste die Gruppe "6 oder mehr" bei deinen Zahlen im Schnit 51 Kinder haben, damit insgesamt noch ein Durchschnitt von 2 rauskommt.



> Wenn zwischen eine 1/4 und eine 1/3 aller Neugeborenen Migrationshintergrund haben und die Tendenz logischerweise steigend ist (weil zusehends mehr reproduktionsfreudige Migrationshintergruendler zusehends weniger Nativen gegenueberstehen) ist Ueberfremdung vielleicht ein vorbelastetes Wort, dass aber den Sachverhalt letztlich gut beschreibt.



Du berücksichtigst weder die zeitliche Entwicklung, noch die Sterberaten noch die Möglichkeit einer vollständigen Integration. (die es ja gelegentlich geben soll, auch wenn das hier niemand glauben will)



> Du meintest wohl eher - was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.







> Die Geburtenraten von Nativen im Osten sind trotz schlechterer wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen naemlich hoeher als im Westen.



Danke, dass du mir schon wieder zustimmst.




> Was stimmt denn nun?







> Und kann es nicht -rein theoretisch- sein, dass auch Religion (und damit im gegebenen Kontext die Herkunft) eine Rolle spielt?



Kann. Wenn ich z.B. an die Einstellung der römisch-katholischen Kirche oder verschiedenen Evangelikalen zu Verhütungsmitteln denke, hat das garantiert einen gewissen Einfluss.
Behauptet ja auch niemand, dass das nicht so ist.
Sagt nur jemand, dass Aussage wie "Migranten haben im Schnitt 3 Kinder" und "die "Deutschen" werden in kürze aussterben" nicht auf Statistiken basieren, sondern diesen i.d.R. wiedersprechen.



> Polemik, nahe 100%. Wie gewoehnlich auf mainstreamtaugliche Andeutungen reduziert und ohne nachpruefbare Quellen.



Wenn du eine Quelle dafür brauchst dass die Behauptung "3" ein Fehler in der Vorkommastelle ist, wenn die Wahrheit bei "2,x" oder gar "1,x" liegt und du eine entsprechende Aussage andernfalls als 100% Polemik einstufst, dann ist es wohl mal wieder an der Zeit, die Hoffnung auf eine Diskussion mit dir aufzugeben.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber da kein einziges Element deiner Auflistung eine Aussage darüber macht, wie die Eingebürgerten der letzten 10-15 Jahre auf dem Arbeitsmarkt abschneidet, würde ich es vermeiden daraus solche Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen.



Wie gesagt - Zugewanderte sind um den Faktor 2 haeufiger ohne Arbeit und empfangen um den Faktor 3 haeufiger Transferleistungen als Native. Da bedarf es keiner "Schlussfolgerungen".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du berücksichtigst weder die zeitliche Entwicklung, noch die Sterberaten noch die Möglichkeit einer vollständigen Integration. (die es ja gelegentlich geben soll, auch wenn das hier niemand glauben will)



Natuerlich beruecksichtige ich diese Faktoren nicht. Warum auch?

Familie M (fuer Migrationshintergrund) hat zwei Kinder. Familie N (fuer Native) hat nur eins. Die beiden Kinder von Familie M gruenden ebenfalls eine Familie und bekommen jeweils zwei Kinder - macht vier. Das Kind von Familie N gruendet ebenfalls eine Familie und bekommt ein Kind. Die Sterblichkeit der Kinder und Kindeskinder von Familie M muesste schon signifikant© hoeher sein als die der Kinder und Kindeskinder von Familie N, um auch nur einen Gleichstand hinzubekommen?

Und die zeitliche Entwicklung scheint mir da auch nicht wirklich fuer Deinen Standpunkt zu sprechen - lt. Mikrozensus 2005 war jedes dritte hier geborene Kind bis fuenf Jahre eins mit Migrationshintergrund, in Nuernberg waren es 67% (!); in Stuttgart (damals Spitzenreiter) hatten 38,9% der Gesamtbevoelkerung Migrationshintergrund. Wenn 67% der Bevoelkerung sich voraussichtlich staerker vermehren werden als die uebrigen 33%, ist die Frage ob sie nun durchschnittlich 2, 3 oder 51 Kinder in die rassistische deutsche Welt setzen am Ende ohnehin nur noch belanglose Zahlenklauberei.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Quelle dafür brauchst dass die Behauptung "3" ein Fehler in der Vorkommastelle ist, wenn die Wahrheit bei "2,x" oder gar "1,x" liegt und du eine entsprechende Aussage andernfalls als 100% Polemik einstufst, dann ist es wohl mal wieder an der Zeit, die Hoffnung auf eine Diskussion mit dir aufzugeben.



Ich spielte damit eher auf die (zudem eher im OT verstandortete) Phrase von der poesen Politik und irgendwelchen nicht weiter konkretisierten 20% an. Und irgendwie glaube ich, dass Du das durchaus verstanden hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Um die Population erhalten zu können, müssen Männchen und Weibchen 2,02 Nachkommen erzeugen.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

Sehr interessant. Aber was bedeutet das ... ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Dass manche Leute 0,02 Kinder bekommen müssen, um die Ausfallrate abzudecken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Aber was bedeutet das ... ?


 
Was das bedeutet, steht doch da, was verstehst du daran nicht?


----------



## Chucky1978 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte das perfekte Lösung.
Leider wird man als nazi beschimpt wenn man nur annähernd sowas vorschlagen will, was mit rauswurf von ausländern zu tun hat.

Die einen sagen ja "Bildung ist der Schlüssel".. sehe ich auch so.. allerdings nicht in Form von Haupt-,Realschule und Gymi, sondern in Form von Erziehung.

Was bringt mir ein Ausländer, der perfekt deutsch kann, in der Schule in Mathe/Physik/Chemie usw gut ist, aber daheim eingetrichtert bekommt, das Frauen nichts wert sind, und seine Schwester umgebracht werden muss, wenn sie Sex mit nem deutschen hatte.

Ich selbst hatte schon drei Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen was Gewalt bei Ausländern angeht wenn Töchterlein was mit deutschen hat.. bei der Türkin hatte ich von den Brüdern ein blaues Auge, so wie sie... bei der Marokkanerin durfte ich zusammen mit ihr bereits in den Lauf einer Waffe schauen, und bei der Chinesin half nur noch meine Uniform, und des vaters Angst das das Militär hier wie ich China ist, wobei die Mutter von ihr da wesentlich leichter zu impfen war als der Vater)

Ich sehe daher das Problem einfach nur zu 100% bei den Eltern und meist in der Religion, nicht bei Schulbildung des jeweiligen Ausländers.. Ich kenne Ausländer, meist Doktoren, die wirklich nett ohne ende sind, mit denen kann man sich ohne weiteres über diverse Sachen und Religion unterhalten, aber sobald man sich an die Tochter ran macht, ist Schluss mit lustig. Auch wenn der Dr. sagt das er kein Problem damit hätte... und wieder muss man feststellen, das auch der aufgeschlossene Dr. der Physik, so aufgeschlossen er ist, immer noch überbleibsel seiner Eltern hat. Wobei sein hoher Intellekt, schon serh dazu beiträgt, das es viel weniger stress bedeutet, als wenn ich die Tochter eines Muslimen anknuppe, der streng nach dem Kuran lebt

Also was mich betrifft, glaube ich ist das Problem einfach nur die Religion, die von den Eltern an die Kinder weiter gegeben wird ... Canadier haben auch kein Problem damit, wenn die Tochter den deutschen "testet".. der deutsche ist ja kein Ami 

Was allerdings Russen angeht bleibt die Religion auf der Strecke... Was ich bisher mitbekommen habe, ist es die selbe Entwicklung wie bei anderen deutschen auch, nur das sie etwas aggressiver sind (zumindest als ich  )
der eine liebt Hartz IV, der andere kündigt immer seine Jobs die er immer vermittelt bekommt, und geht zurück in den Knast weil das Leben dort wohl einfacher ist als hier draussen, der Rest ist einfach nur sehr "Familiengebunden". Aber ein großer Werkezugkasten und guten Gschmack was Vodka angeht reicht oft aus. Bei Luxenbourgern muss man einfach nur gut saufen können, um sich respekt zu verschaffen...

Ich denke einfach Ausländer ist eine Thematik, die zu kompliziert ist, als einfach nur zu sagen "Bildung ist der Schlüssel", da es einige versch. Ethnische Herkünfte gibt, und nicht alles ist nur auf Bildung zu schieben. Ein dummer Hund beißt auch nicht unbedingt, nur weil er dumm ist, und wenn man ihm das zählen beibringt, heißt es auch nicht, das er seine altlasten den klo runter gespült hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Aber Bildung hilft ungemein, wenns um Toleranz und Verständnis geht.
Nur durch Bildung kann ein engstirnig erzogenes Kind eine weitläufigere Meinung entwicklen und sich von den Einstellungen der Eltern lösen.
Wenn die Brüder ihrer Schwester bei ihrer Entscheidung beistehen, dann liegt das daran, weil sie durch Bildung eine andere Einstellung zu den Dingen bekommen haben.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was das bedeutet, steht doch da, was verstehst du daran nicht?



Ich verstehe nicht, was Du mir damit im gegeben Kontext sagen willst. Dass Migranten einen wertvollen Beitrag dazu leisten, dass die Bevoelkerungszahl nicht zurueckgeht? Dazu muessten die Nachkommen aber aktiv am Wirtschaftskreislauf teilhaben. Und waere die grundsaetzliche Frage zu beantworten, ob eine konstante oder steigende Bevoelkerungszahl perspektivisch ueberhaupt wuenschenswert ist (was aber in diesem Thread voellig fehl am Platze waere).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Bildung hilft ungemein, wenns um Toleranz und Verständnis geht.



Prinzipiell richtig, ja. Was aber, wenn die- oder derjenige es sich in ihrer oder seiner Intoleranz und Verstaendnislosigkeit komfortabel eingerichtet hat, sie oder er in Stuttgart schon bald in der 2/3-Mehrheit ist und es damit keinen Grund mehr gibt, sich von einer Minderheit von Nativen etwas sagen zu lassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was Du mir damit im gegeben Kontext sagen willst. Dass Migranten einen wertvollen Beitrag dazu leisten, dass die Bevoelkerungszahl nicht zurueckgeht? Dazu muessten die Nachkommen aber aktiv am Wirtschaftskreislauf teilhaben. Und waere die grundsaetzliche Frage zu beantworten, ob eine konstante oder steigende Bevoelkerungszahl perspektivisch ueberhaupt wuenschenswert ist (was aber in diesem Thread voellig fehl am Platze waere).


 
Ich habe nur eine biologische Sichtweise hineingebracht.
Um eine Art zu erhalten, müssen pro Geschlechterverbund 2,02 Nachkommen erzeugt werden.
Da das bei den deutschen derzeit nicht der Fall ist, müssen sie einer schrumpfenden Population anders entgegen gehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wieso muß man einer schrumpfenden Population überhaupt entgegen gehen?

Der Generationenvertrag funktioniert nicht und wenn ich mir die Arbeitslosenzahlen ansehe, frage ich mich, wieso man überhaupt noch mehr Leute braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso muß man einer schrumpfenden Population überhaupt entgegen gehen?


 
Bei einigen Menschen wäre eine Zwangssterilisation nicht verkehrt.  



Fadi schrieb:


> Der Generationenvertrag funktioniert nicht und wenn ich mir die Arbeitslosenzahlen ansehe, frage ich mich, wieso man überhaupt noch mehr Leute braucht.


 
Weil die Bevölkerung früher oder später überaltert ist.
China wird dieses Problem in 40-60 Jahren haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Dann soll man halt das Pensionsantrittsalter stufenweise erhöhen.

Man kann doch nicht auf der einen Seite Arbeitslose und auf der anderen Seite Pensionisten finanzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht auf der einen Seite Arbeitslose und auf der anderen Seite Pensionisten finanzieren.


 
Denk auch an Banken und die Automobilindustrie.


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab so die schnauze von der scheinheiligkeit voll. Du wirst als nazi beschimpft wenn man was über ausländer sagt, ein minister soll sich bei den juden entschuldigen für eine aussage die mehr als gerechtfertigt war, Muslime regen sich auf weil deutsche etwas gegen minarett bauten haben.
Mich kotzt es sowas von an ich bin weder rechts noch das ich die NPD gut finden würde aber warum kann man nicht einfach seine meinung frei äußern ohne gleich als nazi abgestempelt zu werden?

Dürfen wir ne kirche in einem muslimischen land bauen? fährt ein deutscher der nicht arbeitet einen A8?
der deutsche staat hat so eine verkorkste ausländer politik die einfach nicht mehr normal ist und das ganze ist auch nicht mehr hinnehmbar.
Ich weiß nicht aber auf kurz oder lang wird sich das zu einem schweren problem entwickeln das wir so viele ausländer in deutschland haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Um eine Art zu erhalten, müssen pro Geschlechterverbund 2,02 Nachkommen erzeugt werden.



Wie kommst du eigentlich auf das ,02?
Pro Paar brauchst zwei Nachkommen, die in der Lage sind, zwei Nachkommen an die übernächste Generation weiterzugeben - fertig.
Überschuss, der nötig ist, um das zu erreichen, dürfte in quasi keinem Fall auf ,02 aufgehen.



Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso muß man einer schrumpfenden Population überhaupt entgegen gehen?



Um ein und für alle Mal zu beweisen, dass unendliches Wachstum möglich und die Lösung für alles ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Bevölkerung früher oder später überaltert ist.



Tjo. Diese Phase wird man wohl ertragen müssen, wenn man sich einmal eine Population zugelegt hat, die über das ökologisch haltbare hinausgeht...


Aber solangsam sollten wir mal zum Thema zurückkommen.


(@ole88: Das gilt auch für dich. Abgesehen davon, dass dein Post arg wenig mit Ausländerkriminialität zu tun hat, erinnere ich auch noch mal an die Ansprüche, die hier an die Ausdrucksweise gestellt werden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich auf das ,02?
> Pro Paar brauchst zwei Nachkommen, die in der Lage sind, zwei Nachkommen an die übernächste Generation weiterzugeben - fertig.
> Überschuss, der nötig ist, um das zu erreichen, dürfte in quasi keinem Fall auf ,02 aufgehen.


 
Weil nicht alle Nachkommen das reproduktionsfähige Alter erreichen, dem wird vorgebeugt, daher die 0,02.
Solltest du als Biologe doch wissen. 
Anthropologen wissen das.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Außerdem habe ich das schon erklärt und jetzt bitte BTT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Du hast schon 2,02 Kinder gezeugt?


----------



## Genghis99 (1. November 2009)

Ausländerkriminalität ? Was für ein dämlicher Begriff. Geht die Kriminalität nicht immer dahin, wo Etwas zu holen ist ? Und wenn ein Deutscher sein Schwarzgeld in Liechtenstein versteckt - ist das auch Ausländerkriminaltät ? Aus der Sicht Liechtensteins, meine ich ...
Kriminalität ist kein "Ausländerproblem" sondern ein "kulturelles Problem". Solange es einen krassen Unterschied zwischen Arm und Reich gibt - werden wir damit leben müssen, das Manche diesen ohne Rücksicht und auf Illegale Art auszugleichen versuchen. Das heisst dann Kriminalität.

Nicht zu Verwechseln mit Agression oder Gewalt. Das sind andere Rohe Instinkte, die natürlich auch durch soziale Ungerechtigkeit forciert werden können.


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

ruyven sorry das ich nicht ganz auf das thema kriminalität eingehe, denn du kannst schlecht sagen es sind diese oder diese die kriminäl sind da ja jeder die deutsche staatsbürgerschaft bekommt und somit deutsch ist. und da muss ich genghis recht geben dieser unterschied wird es immer geben manchmal endet es in einer revolution. nun solange es der bevölkerung aber an nichts fehlt auch wenn man arm ist wird sich nichts daran ändern


----------



## DrHouse (2. November 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Solange es einen krassen Unterschied zwischen Arm und Reich gibt - werden wir damit leben müssen, das Manche diesen ohne Rücksicht und auf Illegale Art auszugleichen versuchen. Das heisst dann Kriminalität.
> Nicht zu Verwechseln mit Agression oder Gewalt. Das sind andere Rohe Instinkte, die natürlich auch durch soziale Ungerechtigkeit forciert werden können.


 
Sorry, aber ich hatte nicht vor, einfach damit leben zu MÜSSEN, dass hier geraubt und erpresst wird, was das Zeug hält. Immerhin hast Du erkannt, dass man Kriminalität von Agression und Gewalt trennen muss, aber dennoch bleibt es dabei, dass die Ausländer auch hier Spitzenreiter sind.

Und der werte Herr Ruyven Maccaran hat es anscheinend echt nicht drauf. Der glaubt ja allen Ernstes, er könnte hier JEDE Aussage, die ihm nicht in den Kram passt, irgendwie bemängeln und kommt sich dabei auch noch cool vor, was hat eine Geburtenrate von 2,02 an der Du da die ganze Zeit rumnörgelst, mit AUSLÄNDERKRIMINALITÄT zu tun???
Lies erstmal die Statistiken und hör auf, ehrliche Meinungen mit sonem Geschwafel, was hier keinem was bringt, zu torpedieren. Das ist echt billig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

Die 2,02 Kinder dienen alleine der Erhaltung der Population und haben nichts mit ethnischen Gruppen zu tun.


----------



## davehimself (6. November 2009)

wieso ist das ein tabuthema ? was meine vorfahren für mist gemacht haben ist ja wohl nicht meine schuld und ich fühle mich in keinster weise dafür verantwortlich

es kommt darauf an wo man lebt. viele haben keine ahnung und reden nur über etwas was sie gehört oder im tv gesehen haben. ich habe vieles selber mitbekommen in berlin wedding, reinickendorf und ganz schlimm neuköln.

von wegen die perspektivslosigkeit ist schuld oder die mangelnde bildung. LEUTE!!!, ich habe mit solchen die schulbank gedrückt und mich mit solchen rumgeschlagen. DIE WOLLEN NICHTS LERNEN!!! die wollen sich nicht anpassen. die wissen es gibt hartz4 und dealen nebenbei mit ihren drogen. die sind oft bewaffnet und teils organisiert. ich habe es lange miterlebt wie ergeizig viele lehrer und sozialpädagogen sind und diesen leuten alle hilfe anbieten und immer wieder auf sie einreden. das ende war, dieser lehrer lag auf der intensivstation, weil er von diesen schülern mitten im unterricht zusammengeschlgen wurde. die lehrer hatten angst in die schule zu kommen und der staat hat NICHTS getan, denn es konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden wer nun der schuldige war. wir hatten öfter besuch von BGS beamten und selbst diese wurden nur ausgelacht und nicht ernst genommen.

es ist leider fakt, dass 90% aller ausländer bis ca 25jahre krimineller, dummer, abschaum ist. es gibt immer ausnahmen, sicher. ich kannte auch einige mit denen ich mich super verstanden habe, aber wirklich 90% gehört weg. ich habe überhaupt keine hemmung mich dazu zu äußern, egal wo, denn ist nunmal die wahrheit.

aber egal wie oft man sich darüber aufregt, es hilft nur selbstjustiz in diesem fall, denn der staat tut überhaupt nichts. ein klapps auf den po ein paar sozialstunden und weiter gehts. es gab ein paar die hatten über 20 straftaten wie raub, drogen handel und körperverletzung hinter sich und rannten fröhlich rum und machten weiter. SOWAS DARF EINFACH NICHT SEIN!! 

es wird sich nie etwas daran ändern, da auch deutschland den sinn für gerechtigkeit schon vor langer zeit verloren hat.

einfache lösung : einsperrern, extreme körperliche zwangsarbeit und verdreschen wer meint nochmal den starken spielen zu müssen. jeder, der meint er muss leuten, handys, geld etc. "abziehen" oder rumrennen und schwächere zusammenschlagen oder abstechen weil sie ihn angeguckt haben geht ab in bau zur zwangsarbeit. wer nicht arbeiten will kriegt nichts zu essen bis er vehungert. das ist die einzige sprache, die dieser abschaum versteht nur hat leider keiner der politiker den arsch in der hose so etwas auch nur mal anzusprechen.

ich wette mit JEDEM um eine millionen euro, dass innerhalb von wenigen jahren, wenn es dann auch der letzte vollidiot mitbekommen hat was ihm büht, eine kriminalitätsrate DIESER sorte von annährend 0 existieren wird!!! 

andere länder tun das und haben solche probleme nicht. wir werden das immer ertragen müssen und uns bleibt nur die selbstjustiz oder umziehen.

wohl bemerkt muss das für alle solche kriminellen jugendlichen gelten. nicht nur für ausländer. es ist nur leider so, dass in berlin zb. der ausländeranteil in diesem punkt stark überwiegt.


----------



## DrHouse (6. November 2009)

Und wenn wir noch lange warten, bleibt uns selbst der Punkt Selbstjustiz nicht mehr, dann heißt es nur noch abhauen und schnell verduften, dann ist Deutschland ein Satelittenstaat der Türkei und hier werden wir dann als Minderheit unterdrückt. Ich prophezeie euch das hier und jetzt, ist mir egal, wer das für voll nimmt und wer nicht, ihr werdet in 20 Jahren an mich denken.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> andere länder tun das und haben solche probleme nicht. wir werden das immer ertragen müssen und uns bleibt nur die selbstjustiz oder umziehen.


1.Wer glaubst du zu sein dass du meinst dich über das Gesetzt stellen zu können(und nichts anderes ist Selbstjustiz).
2.Was für andere Länder sollen das denn sein? In den USA z.B. werden Mörder umgebracht und straffällige Jugendliche in Camps gesperrt. Trotzdem ist die Kriminalitätsrate höher als in D-Land.

Zu den 90% straffälligen Ausländer sag ich mal nichts. Dass die Zahl lächerlich hoch und einfach aus der Luft gegriffen ist sollte wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> von wegen die perspektivslosigkeit ist schuld oder die mangelnde bildung. LEUTE!!!, ich habe mit solchen die schulbank gedrückt und mich mit solchen rumgeschlagen. DIE WOLLEN NICHTS LERNEN!!! die wollen sich nicht anpassen. die wissen es gibt hartz4 und dealen nebenbei mit ihren drogen. die sind oft bewaffnet und teils organisiert.


 
Solche Dinge fangen aber schon in der Kindheit an. Bildung bedeutet ja nicht, dass man lesen und schreiben kann, es bedeutet, dass man Menschen verstehen kann, dass man ihre Ideale und Ziele begreifen kann, dass man tolerieren kann, wenn einer eine andere Meinung vertritt als man selbst.



davehimself schrieb:


> es ist leider fakt, dass 90% aller ausländer bis ca 25jahre krimineller, dummer, abschaum ist.


 
Kannst du das in irgendeiner Form belegen? 
Quellen? 
Ansonsten lass das Gehetze, das führt zu nichts. 



davehimself schrieb:


> es gibt immer ausnahmen, sicher. ich kannte auch einige mit denen ich mich super verstanden habe, aber wirklich 90% gehört weg. ich habe überhaupt keine hemmung mich dazu zu äußern, egal wo, denn ist nunmal die wahrheit.


 
Die Wahrheit aus deiner Sichtweise? 
In Wahrheit sieht es doch sehr viel anders aus und ein Blick über den Tellerrand kann da sehr hilfreich sein.



davehimself schrieb:


> aber egal wie oft man sich darüber aufregt, es hilft nur selbstjustiz in diesem fall, denn der staat tut überhaupt nichts. ein klapps auf den po ein paar sozialstunden und weiter gehts. es gab ein paar die hatten über 20 straftaten wie raub, drogen handel und körperverletzung hinter sich und rannten fröhlich rum und machten weiter. SOWAS DARF EINFACH NICHT SEIN!!


 
Der Staat tut genau das, was ein Staat in diesem Falle machen soll.
Selbstjustiz ist nichts anderes als das Ignorieren der staatlichen Autorität und dessen Gesetze. Das stellt dich mit anderen Mördern auf einer Stufe.



davehimself schrieb:


> es wird sich nie etwas daran ändern, da auch deutschland den sinn für gerechtigkeit schon vor langer zeit verloren hat.


 
Nö, hat es nicht, es gibt genug Anwälte, die sich darum kümmern, dass das Rechtssystem in Deutschland so bestand hat und eigehalten wird, wie es derzeit ist.



davehimself schrieb:


> ich wette mit JEDEM um eine millionen euro, dass innerhalb von wenigen jahren, wenn es dann auch der letzte vollidiot mitbekommen hat was ihm büht, eine kriminalitätsrate DIESER sorte von annährend 0 existieren wird!!!


 
Nein, das wird andere Arten von Gewalt nach sich ziehen.
Ist genauso, als wenn du alle bewaffnen willst, und dann meinst, dass es keine Überfälle mehr geben würde, kompletter Unsinn.



davehimself schrieb:


> andere länder tun das und haben solche probleme nicht. wir werden das immer ertragen müssen und uns bleibt nur die selbstjustiz oder umziehen.


 
Meinst du jetzt diktatorische Regime oder wen?
Bitte mal genaue Angaben und Beispiele.



DrHouse schrieb:


> dann ist Deutschland ein Satelittenstaat der Türkei und hier werden wir dann als Minderheit unterdrückt.


 
Den Satz kannst du doch nicht wirklich ernst meinen, oder?


----------



## davehimself (6. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1.Wer glaubst du zu sein dass du meinst dich über das Gesetzt stellen zu können(und nichts anderes ist Selbstjustiz).
> 2.Was für andere Länder sollen das denn sein? In den USA z.B. werden Mörder umgebracht und straffällige Jugendliche in Camps gesperrt. Trotzdem ist die Kriminalitätsrate höher als in D-Land.
> 
> Zu den 90% straffälligen Ausländer sag ich mal nichts. Dass die Zahl lächerlich hoch und einfach aus der Luft gegriffen ist sollte wohl jedem klar sein.



1. das ist mir sch... egal wie da die gesetze sind. das gesindel hält sich auch nicht dran und kommt immer wieder damit durch. offensichtlich versagt der staat und interessiert sich auch nicht dafür. darum bleibt mir in diesem punkt keine andere wahl. wenn ich dafür bestraft werde, dann mit gutem gewissen für mich das richtige getan zu haben. 

2. viele innerhalb asien zb. oder wie du schon sagst USA. je nachdem WO dort ist die kriminalitätsrate höher, klar, aber dort haben die leute wirklich keine perspektiven und das meiste kommt aus armut. zudem gibts da auch eine größere bevölkerung als hier. wer klaut um nicht zu verhungern ist für mich kein verbrecher. wer sinnlos leute verprügelt in gruppen für nichts und wieder nichts ist für mich abschaum.

generell interessieren mich statistiken oder belege herzlich wenig. ich war in berliner schulen und habe alles selbst mitbekommen. ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung und das ist das einzige was für mich zählt. und wenn ich sage im durchschnitt waren von 10 arabern, türken oder russen einer dabei der friedlich war und was im kopf hatte, dann komme ich auf meine 90%. (!!!IN BERLIN NEUKÖLN!!!)

@quantenslipstream

du hast definitiv noch nie mit solch einem menschen zu tun gehabt. wenn, dann war dieser noch einigermaßen normal. das kann man auch nur sehr schwer erklären, man muss es einfach selbst erlebt haben. man kann nicht mit den reden. ich habe es probiert und bekam als antwort "isch ficke dein kopf alter" bring ner kuh japanisch bei. da kommst du genau so weit!!!

zitat : 
Der Staat tut genau das, was ein Staat in diesem Falle machen soll.
Selbstjustiz ist nichts anderes als das Ignorieren der staatlichen Autorität und dessen Gesetze. Das stellt dich mit anderen Mördern auf einer Stufe.

was tut er denn ? was ???

tut mir leid, aber wenn deine schwester mal von 3 solchen idioten halb vegewaltigt wird auf dem heimweg und du mir sagst ich stelle mich auf deren stufe wenn ich dafür sorge dass diese 3 womöglich nie wieder kinder zeugen können, DANN hast du für mich auch den sinn für gerechtigkeit verloren und ich hoffe, dass es mal dich erwischt und du fühlst wie es ist wenn solche leute grinsen weil sie ein paar lächerliche sozialstunden oder eine weitere strafanzeige bekommen.

ich will dich hier nicht angreifen, aber das ist ja mal der oberschwachsinn den ich je gehört habe. tut mir leid, ich freue mich für dich wenn du eine friedliche kindheit, jugend ohne jegliche gravierende probleme erlebt hast. tu mir ein gefallen, lauf mal abends eine stunde mitten in berlin neuköln rum. nimm die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel oder gehe mal in eine jugendbar oder discothek. danach reden wir weiter. viel spaß

zitat :
Nö, hat es nicht, es gibt genug Anwälte, die sich darum kümmern, dass das Rechtssystem in Deutschland so bestand hat und eigehalten wird, wie es derzeit ist.

und du findest es so gerecht ja ?

zitat :
Nein, das wird andere Arten von Gewalt nach sich ziehen.

und welche ?

zitat :
Meinst du jetzt diktatorische Regime oder wen?

ich habe 3 jahre in bangkok an einer internationalen schule verbracht. dort gab es quär durch alle arten von nationalitäten. nie, aber auch nur einmal gab es in dieser zeit solche vorfälle wie ich es in berlin erlebt habe. die meisten überleben dort nur ein paar monate im knast und dort geht es schnell hin mit solchen leuten. da fühlte ich mich sicher und jeder andere auch.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> 1. das ist mir sch... egal wie da die gesetze sind. das gesindel hält sich auch nicht dran und kommt immer wieder damit durch.
> ...
> ich stelle mich auf deren stufe wenn ich dafür sorge dass diese 3 womöglich nie wieder kinder zeugen können,


Wenn du das gleiche tust stehst du auch auf der gleichen Stufen. Was denn sonst?
Da gibt es keinen "guten Grund".

Lies dir doch mal in Ruhe durch was du da eigentlich schreibst:
Du sagst dir sind die Gesetzte egal und gleichzeitig forderst du die striktere Einhaltung gerade dieser gegenüber Anderen?!


> (!!!IN BERLIN NEUKÖLN!!!)
> ...
> ich habe 3 jahre in bangkok an einer internationalen schule verbracht. dort gab es quär durch alle arten von nationalitäten. nie, aber auch nur einmal gab es in dieser zeit solche vorfälle wie ich es in berlin erlebt habe. die meisten überleben dort nur ein paar monate im knast und dort geht es schnell hin mit solchen leuten. da fühlte ich mich sicher und jeder andere auch.


Und du willst mir erzählen dass deine Erfahrungen was mit Nationalität und nicht mit sozialem Status zu tun hat?

[Mod]
Du bewegst dich momentan übrigens auf reichlich dünnem Eis. Populistische Parolen gegen wen auch immer werden hier gar nicht gern gesehen.
[/Mod]


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

laut statistik war der see nen meter tief - und trotzdem ist die kuh ersoffen ^^

also nur weil es bei dir in der gegend so schlimm is, isses nich überall so. geh mal in ne ländlichere gegend, da wirds sicher auch ruhiger zugehn. aber an sich kann ich dich schon verstehn. wenns nur noch ums nackte überleben geht wart ich au ned auf die bullerei wie sie nix tut ^^ un bei solchen kunden muss man um sein leben fürchten. traurig aber wahr.

aber dann gilt das auch weniger als selbstjustiz, sondern eher als notwehr und wäre gerechtfertigt. selbstjustiz im eigentlichen sinne find ich auch nich richtig. auch wenn man so manches hört, was einem spanisch vorkommt und man sich nur an kopf fasst. solche leute verstehen halt nur eine sprache :/ aber was will man dagegen tun? sowas wie hier im forum mit "beitrag melden" nur ala "ausländer melden"? da brauchste nur nen paar rechte oder komische leute und schon sind auch leute die gescheit sin dran.

es is halt wirklich schade, das die wenigen wic... äh unnetten leute ihresgleichen in der gesamtheit so dermaßen im ruf beschmutzen, das es zu solchen reaktionen und forderungen kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> 1. das ist mir sch... egal wie da die gesetze sind. das gesindel hält sich auch nicht dran und kommt immer wieder damit durch. offensichtlich versagt der staat und interessiert sich auch nicht dafür. darum bleibt mir in diesem punkt keine andere wahl. wenn ich dafür bestraft werde, dann mit gutem gewissen für mich das richtige getan zu haben.


 
Soll man das auf Aufforderung zur Selbstjustiz verstehen?
Wenn ja, dann.....



davehimself schrieb:


> 2. viele innerhalb asien zb. oder wie du schon sagst USA. je nachdem WO dort ist die kriminalitätsrate höher, klar, aber dort haben die leute wirklich keine perspektiven und das meiste kommt aus armut. zudem gibts da auch eine größere bevölkerung als hier. wer klaut um nicht zu verhungern ist für mich kein verbrecher. wer sinnlos leute verprügelt in gruppen für nichts und wieder nichts ist für mich abschaum.


 
Wieviele Leute werden denn in einem Rechtsstaat mit dem Tode bestraft, die klauen, weil sie der Hunger dazu treibt?
Körperverletzung wird in jedem Rechtsstaat bestraft, das zeigen doch Verhandlungen und Urteile.
Mit welchem Maßstab soll denn deiner Meinung nach Jugendliche bestraft werden, die einen Mitschüler verkloppen und es mit dem Handy aufnehmen?
Wie steht es zum Verhältnis einer Kneipenschlägerei oder etwa Schlägerein am Rande eines Fußballspiels?



davehimself schrieb:


> generell interessieren mich statistiken oder belege herzlich wenig.


 
Mich aber sehr, sonst ist das alles nur Vorurteile, Verleumdungen, falsche Anschuldigung und fehlende/falsche Informationen.



davehimself schrieb:


> ich war in berliner schulen und habe alles selbst mitbekommen. ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung und das ist das einzige was für mich zählt. und wenn ich sage im durchschnitt waren von 10 arabern, türken oder russen einer dabei der friedlich war und was im kopf hatte, dann komme ich auf meine 90%. (!!!IN BERLIN NEUKÖLN!!!)


 
Wieder, örtlich begrenzt, nicht übertragbar, daher nicht haltbar und als Fakten nicht geeignet.

In Neukölln war ich auch schon mal, hab dort in einem türkischen Restaurant sehr nett gegessen. 



davehimself schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> du hast definitiv noch nie mit solch einem menschen zu tun gehabt. wenn, dann war dieser noch einigermaßen normal. das kann man auch nur sehr schwer erklären, man muss es einfach selbst erlebt haben. man kann nicht mit den reden. ich habe es probiert und bekam als antwort "isch ficke dein kopf alter" bring ner kuh japanisch bei. da kommst du genau so weit!!!


 
Woher willst du wissen, was ich bisher erlebt habe und was nicht?
Kannst du nicht, also lass es lieber.

Solche Typen, wie du sie beschreibst, können ebenso noch erzogen werden, es bedarf aber eines entsprechendes Umfeld und Leuten, die sich dessen stellen. Dass bei denen in der Kindheit und auch sicher bei deren Eltern daneben gegangen ist, schein offensichtlich zu sein.
Aber das gilt halt auch für irgendwelche Rechtsradikale, die mit Stoppelhaarschnitt und Springerstiefel solchen Leuten nachstellen.
Die akzeptierst du?



davehimself schrieb:


> zitat :
> Der Staat tut genau das, was ein Staat in diesem Falle machen soll.
> Selbstjustiz ist nichts anderes als das Ignorieren der staatlichen Autorität und dessen Gesetze. Das stellt dich mit anderen Mördern auf einer Stufe.
> 
> was tut er denn ? was ???


 
Er klagt Leute an, die gegen die Regeln des Rechtsstaates verstoßen und verurteilt sie, wenn man ihre Taten nachweisen kann.



davehimself schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber wenn deine schwester mal von 3 solchen idioten halb vegewaltigt wird auf dem heimweg und du mir sagst ich stelle mich auf deren stufe wenn ich dafür sorge dass diese 3 womöglich nie wieder kinder zeugen können, DANN hast du für mich auch den sinn für gerechtigkeit verloren und ich hoffe, dass es mal dich erwischt und du fühlst wie es ist wenn solche leute grinsen weil sie ein paar lächerliche sozialstunden oder eine weitere strafanzeige bekommen.


 
Wenn deiner Schwester sowas passiert ist, dann hat sie das Recht und die Möglichkeit, diese Leute anzuzeigen und die Staatsanwaltschaft zur Seite zu stehen, dass sie verurteilt werden.



davehimself schrieb:


> ich will dich hier nicht angreifen, aber das ist ja mal der oberschwachsinn den ich je gehört habe. tut mir leid, ich freue mich für dich wenn du eine friedliche kindheit, jugend ohne jegliche gravierende probleme erlebt hast. tu mir ein gefallen, lauf mal abends eine stunde mitten in berlin neuköln rum. nimm die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel oder gehe mal in eine jugendbar oder discothek. danach reden wir weiter. viel spaß


 
Wie schon mal erwähnt, du hast keine Ahnung, wie ich meine Kindheit verlebt habe, wer mich gehänselt hat oder was auch immer mir passiert ist und weißt nicht, was man so erlebt, wenn man in Ländern ist, die kein Rechtsstaatliches System haben.
Also, erzähl mir nicht, was Schwachsinn ist und was nicht.

Warst du mal diktatorischen Systemen?
Hast du mal versucht in einem solchen Land eine normale Unterhaltung mit einheimischen Menschen zu führen?



davehimself schrieb:


> zitat :
> Nö, hat es nicht, es gibt genug Anwälte, die sich darum kümmern, dass das Rechtssystem in Deutschland so bestand hat und eigehalten wird, wie es derzeit ist.
> 
> und du findest es so gerecht ja ?


 
Jep, das halte ich für gerecht, alles andere ist die Abkehr eines solchen Staates und das kann nicht im Sinne der Freiheit des Menschen sein und auch nicht deiner.
Wenn du mit dem System hier nicht glücklich bist, kannst du gerne in ein Land ziehen, dessen System totalitär ist.
Viel Spaß dann dort. 



davehimself schrieb:


> zitat :
> Nein, das wird andere Arten von Gewalt nach sich ziehen.
> 
> und welche ?


 
Genozid.



davehimself schrieb:


> ich habe 3 jahre in bangkok an einer internationalen schule verbracht. dort gab es quär durch alle arten von nationalitäten. nie, aber auch nur einmal gab es in dieser zeit solche vorfälle wie ich es in berlin erlebt habe. die meisten überleben dort nur ein paar monate im knast und dort geht es schnell hin mit solchen leuten. da fühlte ich mich sicher und jeder andere auch.


 
Thailand ist jetzt was, ein totalitäres Regime?
Schon mal in Myanmar gewesen?


----------



## davehimself (7. November 2009)

da ich nun so ein lustigen verwarnpunkt bekommen habe, da ich laut olstyle hetzerische parolen verbreite, werde ich zu diesem thema nichts mehr sagen.
ich denke da gehen die meinungen und erfahrungen wohl zu weit auseinander.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> da ich nun so ein lustigen verwarnpunkt bekommen habe, da ich laut olstyle hetzerische parolen verbreite, werde ich zu diesem thema nichts mehr sagen.
> ich denke da gehen die meinungen und erfahrungen wohl zu weit auseinander.


 
Man kann seine Meinung auch durch einen normal gechrieben Text ausdrücken, ganz ohne Hetze oder Vorverurteilungen, ist eine Frage der Formulierung.


----------



## davehimself (7. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann seine Meinung auch durch einen normal gechrieben Text ausdrücken, ganz ohne Hetze oder Vorverurteilungen, ist eine Frage der Formulierung.



ja, meiner meinung nach habe ich das auch, aber offenbar fassen andere das als hetzerische parolen auf und demnach macht es ja kein sinn mich weiter dazu zu äußern. ich würde sicher nur nochmehr hetzerische parolen verbreiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Tja, dann hast du aber eine komische Meinung von dem, was du als normal empfindest.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

naja, zu sagen "alle ausländer sind kriminell" ist schon was andere als zu sagen "ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass..." ^^ ich kann dich irgendwo verstehn, aber so aufruf zu selbstjustiz is halt sone sache, die man nich wirklich gutheissen kann. wenn das jeder macht, gehts ab. dann is das jetzt noch wie im märchenland dagegen *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Jeder hat schon mal gesehen, gehört, oder gelesen, dass Ausländer kriminell sind, ihren Pass wegschmeißen, damit sie nicht ausgewiesen werden können und dann noch mehrfach Sozialhilfe abkassieren.
Aber das sind doch nur Ausnahmefälle.
Die Mehrzahl an Flüchtlingen verhalten sich normal, wollen versuchen sich hier einzugliedern und werden nicht selten angegriffen, dass sie Ausländer sind, bzw. anderer ehtnischer Herkunft oder Rasse sind.

Soll man aber deshalb gleich die gesamte Staatsform und den Rechtsstaat auflösen und das Recht des Stärkeren ausrufen?
Waffen für alle?


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

jep, das wäre unverhältnismäßig. is halt leider so, das die schwarzen schafe (oder generell alles negative) eher auffällt, wie die ordentlichen. von den ordentlichen hört man freilich nix sondern nur von den idioten, und da entsteht schnell mal der eindruck (aufs ganze bezogen, nich nur einen ort), dass alle ausländer (von denen man halt hört - du siehst was ich/wir mein? ^^) idioten/kriminelle bla sind.


----------



## 4clocker (7. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder hat schon mal gesehen, gehört, oder gelesen, dass Ausländer kriminell sind, ihren Pass wegschmeißen, damit sie nicht ausgewiesen werden können und dann noch mehrfach Sozialhilfe abkassieren.
> Aber das sind doch nur Ausnahmefälle.
> Die Mehrzahl an Flüchtlingen verhalten sich normal, wollen versuchen sich hier einzugliedern und werden nicht selten angegriffen, dass sie Ausländer sind, bzw. anderer ehtnischer Herkunft oder Rasse sind.
> 
> ...


Genau wegen solcher Meinungen ist das Thema Ausländerkriminalität überhaupt erst ein Tabuthema!
Das sind doch nur Ausnahmefälle glaubst du!?
Deutschland ist ein Ausnahmefall weil wir jeden dahergelaufenen ..... aufnehmen und durchfüttern, das gibts in dem Maße nur bei uns!
Was glaubt ihr wo wir in 50 Jahren stehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Dass höhere Strafen oder auch die Todesstrafe nicht unbedingt abschreckend wirken kann man in den USA sehen.
In den USA ist aber auch die Bildung (hä? die Amerikaner haben ein Bildungssystem? ) gerade der unterqualifizierten Menschen und deren Nachkommen echt mies und das ist immer ein Zünder für Gewalt.


----------



## davehimself (7. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, zu sagen "alle ausländer sind kriminell" ist schon was andere als zu sagen "ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass..." ^^ ich kann dich irgendwo verstehn, aber so aufruf zu selbstjustiz is halt sone sache, die man nich wirklich gutheissen kann. wenn das jeder macht, gehts ab. dann is das jetzt noch wie im märchenland dagegen *g*



das stimmt. ich sagte ja, dass das meine erfahrungswerte speziell aus berlin neuköln sind und schließlich gehört das auch zu deutschland. ich habe auch fast 2 jahre in thüringen gelebt und dort herrscht genau wie in sachsen zb. ja das andere extrem und die ausländer sind friedlich und umgänglich. 

und ein aufruf zur selbstjustiz kann ich nirgendwo rauslesen. das ist doch nur meine art und weise wie ICH und viele andere auch solche dinge regeln, aber doch kein aufruf 

ich hab halt scheinbar eine provozierende schreibweise


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

*AW: "Sarrazin-Partei" - Gute oder schlechte Idee?*



> In Berlin liegt der Anteil der Ausländer bei ca 14%, trotzdem stellen diese in über 30% der Straftaten dort die Tatverdächtigen... Bei Delikten wie Diebstahl, Drogenhandel etc liegt die Ausländerquote sogar bei über 80%!


Was natürlich nur an der genetisch vererbten Dummheit und dem agressiven Islam liegt und überhaupt nicht an der niedrigen sozialen Stellung der betreffenden Bevölkerungsschicht. Deinen Zahlen solltest du mal noch Andere hinzufügen...wie hoch ist denn der prozentuale Anteil an Familien, die unter der Armutsgrenze leben bei Immigranten bzw. bei deutschen Familien? Da kannst du dann mal deine Kriminalstatistik draufprojezieren und wirst merken, dass Kriminalität nichts mit der Herkunft oder der Religion zu tun hat, sondern ganz und gar von der sozialen Stellung abhängt. Ein gut ausgebildeter und vermögender Araber hat überhaupt keinen Grund irgendwelche Diebstähle, Raubzüge oder ähnliches zu veranstalten.
Ist schon krass, wie viele sich von den Medien diese Islamophobie aufdrücken lassen haben. Aber die Schuld bei einer Randgruppe zu suchen ist natürlich immer viel einfacher (und billiger), als die Probleme im Kern zu erkennen. Da argumentiert der Herr Sarrazin genauso wie der Herr H. vor 70 Jahren, und genau wie damals fallen heute die vielen, zum denken zu faulen Kleingeister drauf rein.


----------



## Terence Skill (12. September 2010)

*AW: "Sarrazin-Partei" - Gute oder schlechte Idee?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Was natürlich nur an der genetisch vererbten Dummheit und dem agressiven Islam liegt und überhaupt nicht an der niedrigen sozialen Stellung der betreffenden Bevölkerungsschicht. Deinen Zahlen solltest du mal noch Andere hinzufügen...wie hoch ist denn der prozentuale Anteil an Familien, die unter der Armutsgrenze leben bei Immigranten bzw. bei deutschen Familien? Da kannst du dann mal deine Kriminalstatistik draufprojezieren und wirst merken, dass Kriminalität nichts mit der Herkunft oder der Religion zu tun hat, sondern ganz und gar von der sozialen Stellung abhängt. Ein gut ausgebildeter und vermögender Araber hat überhaupt keinen Grund irgendwelche Diebstähle, Raubzüge oder ähnliches zu veranstalten.
> Ist schon krass, wie viele sich von den Medien diese Islamophobie aufdrücken lassen haben. Aber die Schuld bei einer Randgruppe zu suchen ist natürlich immer viel einfacher (und billiger), als die Probleme im Kern zu erkennen. Da argumentiert der Herr Sarrazin genauso wie der Herr H. vor 70 Jahren, und genau wie damals fallen heute die vielen, zum denken zu faulen Kleingeister drauf rein.
> 
> Bitte nicht schonwieder diese lächerlichen Verschwörungstheorien. Ich bitte doch mal um wissenschaftlich haltbare Fakten, und nein, "Zeitgeist" gehört nicht dazu. Der Film strotzt nur so vor Fehlern, Halbwahrheiten und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Tatsachen und ist darüber hinaus miserabel recherchiert.



Ohje, da hat wohl jemand die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen...
Wenn für die Kriminalität die angebliche Armut (umso mehr Kinder, umso besser geht es finanziell...und Kinder haben die meisten genug) der Grund sein soll, müssten sich genauso viele deutsche H4 Empfänger unter den Straftätern befinden. Was nachgewiesen nicht so ist! Nicht annähernd.

Natürlich ist nicht die schlechte Erziehung, schlechte Bildung, mangelnder Respekt vor dem Gesetz, allgemeiner Deutsch-Hass und nicht zuletzt die im Islam völlig übertriebene Bedeutung von Männlichkeit und Ehre schuld daran...Das zu behaupten wäre wohl Rassismus...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2010)

Der Anteil an Muslimen an den kriminellen H4 Empfängern müsste genauso hoch sein, wie der Anteil an den H4 Empfängern allgemein. Wenn du eine Statistik kennst, die über diese Frage eine Aussage macht, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
Ich habe zu Beginn dieser Diskussion Stunden mit der Suche danach verbracht, aber leider nichts gefunden. Nichtmal zu den Nationalitäten und in sehr vielen Fällen konnte ich zu den Gebieten, zu denen ich eine auch nur halbwegs brauchbare Kriminalitätsstatistik gefunden habe, auch eine ALGII-Statistik finden.

Islam mit einer übertriebenen Bedeutung von Männlichkeit und Ehre gleichzusetzen wäre nicht rassistisch, sondern ein Anzeichen von Unwissen. Denn die Rollenverteilung im Islam betont eben gerade die Gleichwertigkeit der Geschlechter (auch wenn sie Zuteilung der Aufgabenbereiche sich nicht mit westlichen Wertmaßstäben deckt) und die Übertonung von Ehre ist allgemein eine eigenschaft von traditionellen Gesellschaften - ungeachtet und oft sogar entgegen der Religion. Siehe Blutfehden in Anatolien (gegen die Religion), die Bedeutung von Ehre im ländlichen Süditalien (christlich) oder auch in rechtsextremen Gruppierungen (garantiert 100% islamfrei).
Schlechte Erziehung, schlechte Bildung und mangelnder Respekt vor Gesetzen wären dagegen ein sehr guter Ansatz zur Erklärung von Kriminalität - aber eben genau diese Probleme sind allgemein häufig in sozialschwachen Schichten zu finden (heißt nicht umsonst "bildungsfern") und eben deswegen stellt sich die Frage nach der Kausalität. (die imho aber bislang nur auf Stammtischniveau beantwortet wird - s.o.)


P.S.:
Wenn viele Kinder ein weg zu Wohlstand sind, wieso sind die gehobenen Schichten in Deutschland dann so arm an Kindern?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

@ruyven: danke fürs Verschieben meines Beitrags, wusste nicht, dass so ein Thread existiert, sonst hätte ich ihn gleich hier geschrieben.

@Terence Skill:



> (umso mehr Kinder, umso besser geht es finanziell...und Kinder haben die meisten genug



Wie kommt es dann, dass ein Gros kinderreicher Familien (mehr als 3 Kinder) an oder sogar unter der Armutsgrenze lebt? Man kann wohl davoin ausgehen, dass das gezahlte Kindergeld wohl kaum ausreicht, um die Bedürfnisse der Kinder auch nur annähernd zu decken.



> Natürlich ist nicht die schlechte Erziehung, schlechte Bildung, mangelnder Respekt vor dem Gesetz,



Findet man überwiegend in sozial schwachen Teilen der Bevölkerung. Die von dir genannten Aspekte sind oft genug grade der Auslöser für die "soziale Schwäche".
Man braucht sich dazu z.B. nur Statistiken über den Anteil Gymnasiasten in Akademiker-Familien bzw. Arbeiterfamilien oder sogar H4-Familien zu studieren.



> allgemeiner Deutsch-Hass



wie man in den Wald hineinruft....



> und nicht zuletzt die im Islam völlig übertriebene Bedeutung von Männlichkeit und Ehre schuld daran



Hast du schonmal den Koran gelesen? Oder dich zuminest schonmal über die Grundsätze des islamischen Glaubens informiert? Der Islam ist nicht weniger von Nächstenliebe geprägt als das Christentum. Aber genau wie im Christentum gibt es auch im Islam Prediger, die die Glaubensschriften so interpretieren wie es ihnen passt und damit Hass schüren.
In der Bibel findest du ebenfalls große Passagen über Gewalt, übertriebenes Ehrgefühl, die Unterdrückung der Frau (schon allein die Darstellung, Eva wäre aus der Rippe Adams entstanden ist genau betrachtet ein Versuch die Frau unter den Mann zu stellen).


----------



## Terence Skill (12. September 2010)

Was sagt den der Islam zum Umgang mit andersgläubigen, was deutsche ja vorwiegend sind? Damit erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion über den Schwachsinn! Wenn sich die Migranten vernünftig integrieren würden, würden sie leichter an Arbeit kommen können und somit dem "Armutsdasein" entfliehen können. Machen sie aber nicht, weil sie offenbar nicht wollen.
Bei zig Familien reicht das Geld aber noch um einen Teil davon zu Verwandten in ihrer "Heimat" zu schicken...

Familien mit Kindern geht es beim H4 beziehen finanziell immer besser als alleinstehenden. Dazu gibs auch bereits genug Aussagen im H4 zu hoch oder zu niedrig Thread.
Die Übertriebene Bedeutung von Ehre und Gesichtsverlust bei streng gläubigen Islamisten ist fakt. Da brauchst du nicht drumrum reden und schönmalerei betreiben. Ehrenmorde sind sogar im Koran erwähnt und geduldet...
Und wenn dann diese Minderbemittelten Gläubigen wortwörtlich ihren Koran leben, braucht man das nicht noch zu verteidigen. 
Säkularisierung heisst da das Zauberwort, das wovon die meisten Muslimen nie etwas gehört haben. Wir leben hier nicht mehr im Mittelalter, das muss endlich mal verständlich gemacht werden!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

> Die Übertriebene Bedeutung von Ehre und Gesichtsverlust bei streng gläubigen Islamisten ist fakt. Da brauchst du nicht drumrum reden und schönmalerei betreiben.



Da red ich auch nicht drum rum. Islamisten sind nunmal Fundamentalisten und genauso verrückt wie fanatische Christen.



> Ehrenmorde sind sogar im Koran erwähnt und geduldet...



Wie war das in der Bibel mit Auge um Auge, Zah um Zahn?
Dieses Prinzip wird in vielen christlichen Ländern (bspw. die USA) sogar noch in Form der Todesstrafe angewandt.



> Und wenn dann diese Minderbemittelten Gläubigen wortwörtlich ihren Koran leben, braucht man das nicht noch zu verteidigen.



Das tue ich nicht. Ich halte jede restriktive Religion, die für sich in Anspruch nimmt, die einzig wahre und erlösende zu sein, für falsch.
Ich verteidige fundamentalistische Islamisten genauso wenig wie fundamentalistische Christen oder Juden.


----------



## Icejester (12. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Anteil an Muslimen an den kriminellen H4 Empfängern müsste genauso hoch sein, wie der Anteil an den H4 Empfängern allgemein. Wenn du eine Statistik kennst, die über diese Frage eine Aussage macht, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.



Auf Anhieb fällt mir hier nur diese Statistik des Statistischen Bundesamtes ein: Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - Strafverfolgung

Ansonsten könntest Du zu diesen Fragen mal schauen, ob sowas im sozio-ökonomischen Panel oder im Mikrozensus erhoben wird. Der Zugang dazu ist meines Wissens aber leider nicht kostenfrei. Vielleicht kannst Du da über die Uni zugreifen, wenn es Dich sehr interessiert. Allerdings bezweifle ich, daß naturwissenschaftliche Institute da einen Zugang haben. Du studierst doch Biologie, oder?


----------



## Terence Skill (12. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie war das in der Bibel mit Auge um Auge, Zah um Zahn?
> Dieses Prinzip wird in vielen christlichen Ländern (bspw. die USA) sogar noch in Form der Todesstrafe angewandt.


 
Die Christen haben aber im Gegensatz zu den Muslimen über die Zeit einen Prozess der Säkularisierung durchgemacht. Das ist etwas was den Muslimen vollkommen fehlt, was allerdings unabdingbar ist wenn sie sich mit ihrer Religion bei uns und dem Rest der Welt integrieren wollen! Deshalb flippt auch kein Christ aus wenn einer seine Bibel verbrennt. Diese ist dem Christ genauso heilig wie der Koran dem Muslimen. Die Christen werden zu allen möglichen Anlässen verspottet, ihr Gott wird ständig karikatiert in Film Fernsehen, Presse usw. Dennoch würde den Leuten nie einfallen sofort so radikal durchzudrehen wie die Muslime! Warum machen die denn wegen der geplanten Koranverbrennung in den USA so ein riesen Fass vor dem Deutschen Stützpunkt in Afgahnistan auf? Sollen sie dann bei den Amis randale machen, aber nicht bei uns! Wie dämlich muss man sein... Wir füttern massen von den durch, bieten den alle möglichkeiten ein besseres Leben führen zu können und im Endeffekt sind wir immer die Idioten für diese Bande?
Ich habe bei dem Thema genug von Toleranz etc. Keine andere Religion ist so primitiv und radikal. 

Die Leben Menschenrechtlich etc noch im Mittelalter.
Der Übergang vom Muslimen zum Islamisten ist gleitend. Übrigens habe ich im Vorangegangen Post von mir auch die Muslimen gemeint... Streng genommen ist der Islamist gar der bessere Muslim, da er sich Wortwörtlich an den achso heiligen Koran hält. Keine Religion tritt weltweit so bestimmend und Radikal auf wie der Islam...
Ich habe ja nichtmal was gegen Muslime, sollen die machen was sie wollen, aber halt nicht hier in unserem Deutschland!
Das sollte man jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber in unserem "christlichen" Abendland, hat das nichts verloren.
Wenn sie strenge Muslimen wären, dürften sie hier eigentlich gar nicht sein. Aber Geld können sie ja nehmen von unserem ungläubigen Staat und Volk! Beim Thema Sozialtransfers werden sie dann auf einmal tolerant oder was?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

> Die Christen haben aber im Gegensatz zu den Muslimen über die Zeit einen Prozess der Säkularisierung durchgemacht. Das ist etwas was den Muslimen vollkommen fehlt, was allerdings unabdingbar ist wenn sie sich mit ihrer Religion bei uns und dem Rest der Welt integrieren wollen!



Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass das Christentum ein halbes Jahrtausend mehr Entwicklungszeit hinter sich hat. Der Islam entstand erst um 570 n. Chr...
schau dir mal an wie weit das Christentum vor fast 600 Jahren entwickelt war. Eine deutliche Öffnung des Christentum (oder die von dir genannte Säkularisierung) hat im Christentum erst nach dem 30-jährigen Krieg, also im 17. Jahrhundert eingesetzt. Bis dahin war das Christentum mindestens genauso rückständig und menschenverachtend wie es der Islam sein soll. Ich möchte da den Blick nochmals auf gemäßigte islamisch geprägte Länder wie Dubai, Kuweit oder die VAE lenken. Dort gibt es komischerweise keinen Irren die sich in die Luft sprengen. Vielleicht liegt das ja auch viel mehr am Wohlstand der Bevölkerung als an der ausgeübten Religion?


----------



## Fussballchecker (13. September 2010)

nix12


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @ruyven: danke fürs Verschieben meines Beitrags, wusste nicht, dass so ein Thread existiert, sonst hätte ich ihn gleich hier geschrieben.



Den hatte ich keine halbe Seite über deinem Post verlinkt, mit der ausdrücklichen Bitte, ihn für weitere Kommentare zu diesem Thema zu nutzen...



> Hast du schonmal den Koran gelesen?



Mit solchen Fragen sollte man vorsichtig sein 
Die meisten Leute haben mitlerweile ein paar Zeilen daraus gesehen und sind der Ansicht, dass das ausreicht, um sich eine klare Meinung zu bilden - ohne den Kontext oder die Problematik der unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen zu beachten.





Terence Skill schrieb:


> Was sagt den der Islam zum Umgang mit andersgläubigen, was deutsche ja vorwiegend sind?



Freundlich mit umgehen, ihnen den rechten Glauben vorleben,...
Solange sie sich nicht gegen den Islam richten, sondern einfach nur für sich ihren eigenen Glauben praktizieren, werden Christen und Juden iirc sogar ausdrücklich geschützt.



> Wenn sich die Migranten vernünftig integrieren würden, würden sie leichter an Arbeit kommen können und somit dem "Armutsdasein" entfliehen können.



Wie Millionen von HartzIVern ohne Migrationshintergrund, d.h. mit perfekter Integration zweifelsfrei wiederlegen.



> Familien mit Kindern geht es beim H4 beziehen finanziell immer besser als alleinstehenden. Dazu gibs auch bereits genug Aussagen im H4 zu hoch oder zu niedrig Thread.



In diesem Thread gibt es sehr viele Aussagen - unangezweifelte gibt es da fast gar nicht und ihn als Beleg heranziehen zu wollen ist imho einfach nur peinlich.



> Die Übertriebene Bedeutung von Ehre und Gesichtsverlust bei streng gläubigen Islamisten ist fakt.



Es ging um Muslime, nicht um Islamisten.
Da letztere in aller Regel traditionalistisch geprägt sind, wäre eine häufige Vertretung traditioneller Werte wie Ehre tatsächlich nicht verwunderlich. Aber selbst das wäre wieder eine Verwechslung von Kausalität und Korrelation - und für erstere ist es dann gar nicht mehr haltbar.



> Da brauchst du nicht drumrum reden und schönmalerei betreiben. Ehrenmorde sind sogar im Koran erwähnt und geduldet...



Welche Sure?



> Säkularisierung heisst da das Zauberwort, das wovon die meisten Muslimen nie etwas gehört haben. Wir leben hier nicht mehr im Mittelalter, das muss endlich mal verständlich gemacht werden!



"verständlich". Genau.
"Säkularisierung" haben z.B. auch viele Deutsche nicht verstanden. Die finden dann auf Staatskosten finanzierte christliche Beschulung toll, gehen für christliche Symbole in staatlichen Institutionen auf die Straße oder fordern, dass der Staat für bestimmte Religionsgemeinschaften bestimmte Rechtslagen (z.B. Verbote) schafft.
Da gibt es definitiv sehr viel Nachholbedarf.




Icejester schrieb:


> Auf Anhieb fällt mir hier nur diese Statistik des Statistischen Bundesamtes ein: Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - Strafverfolgung



Und die ist eben leider nicht ausreichend differnziert.



> Ansonsten könntest Du zu diesen Fragen mal schauen, ob sowas im sozio-ökonomischen Panel oder im Mikrozensus erhoben wird. Der Zugang dazu ist meines Wissens aber leider nicht kostenfrei. Vielleicht kannst Du da über die Uni zugreifen, wenn es Dich sehr interessiert. Allerdings bezweifle ich, daß naturwissenschaftliche Institute da einen Zugang haben. Du studierst doch Biologie, oder?



Jup. Und bei mir am Institut haben wir sowas garantiert nicht 
Wenn es online Quellen ohne spezielle Zugangssysteme gibt, könnte ich übers Uninetz vielleicht drauf zugreifen. Aber ich als blöder kleiner Naturwissenschaftler weiß doch nicht mal wo/wie ich sowas finde, Web of Science hilft da nicht weiter  .
Ich würde aber sogar befürchten, dass man Zugriff auf den original Datensatz benötigen würde - denn ich würde einfach mal erwarten, dass das Ergebniss in den Medien für Aufsehen gesorgt hätte, wenn schon mal jemand die Daten nach diesen Gesichtspunkten analysiert hätte.
Aber die Rohdaten sind wohl kaum öffentlich. (bzw. ich hoffe, dass soviel Restdatenschutz noch existiert)




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass das Christentum ein halbes Jahrtausend mehr Entwicklungszeit hinter sich hat. Der Islam entstand erst um 570 n. Chr...
> schau dir mal an wie weit das Christentum vor fast 600 Jahren entwickelt war. Eine deutliche Öffnung des Christentum (oder die von dir genannte Säkularisierung) hat im Christentum erst nach dem 30-jährigen Krieg, also im 17. Jahrhundert eingesetzt. Bis dahin war das Christentum mindestens genauso rückständig und menschenverachtend wie es der Islam sein soll. Ich möchte da den Blick nochmals auf gemäßigte islamisch geprägte Länder wie Dubai, Kuweit oder die VAE lenken. Dort gibt es komischerweise keinen Irren die sich in die Luft sprengen. Vielleicht liegt das ja auch viel mehr am Wohlstand der Bevölkerung als an der ausgeübten Religion?



Diese Argumentation ist imho grundlegend falsch.
Das Christentum hat sich in den letzten 600 Jahren auch kaum weiterentwickelt - und das bißchen, was die Reformation am Glauben bzw. eher der Kirche geändert hat, waren größtenteils Missstände, die es im Islam gar nicht erst gab/gibt. Was sich in diesem Zeitraum geändert hat, dass ist die Einstellung der Menschen zu Religion im allgemeinen. Das ist aber eine Entwicklung, die an Bildung und Lebensstandard gebunden ist - nicht an das Gründungsdatum der Religion.
Dummerweise waren und sind die Lebensbedingungen und Bildungsmöglichkeiten in Nord- und Zentralafrika und Vorderasien nicht alzu gut und selbst das ist schon eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem Zustand vor 50-100-150 Jahren. Was dem islamisch geprägten Kulturkreisen fehlt ist keine Reformation, sondern eine Aufklärung (bzw. deren Spätphase) und die kulturellen Prozesse, die bei uns Zeitgleich mit der Industrialisation abliefen. Dafür müssen aber erstmal die materiellen Vorraussetzungen geschaffen werden - denn weite Teile der heute als problematisch bezeichneten Regionen waren vor 100-200 Jahren nicht eine "mittelalterliche" Feudalgesellschaft, sondern vorantike Hirtenvölker. Und die dazwischenliegende Kolonialphase hat am ehesten Hass, aber kaum Fortschritt gebracht.


----------



## Terence Skill (13. September 2010)

So nur für euch mal eine ganz tolle Zitatensammlung des achso heiligen Islam´s... Und ihr erzählt was davon der Islam würde nächstenliebe etc. predigen, freundlich mit ihnen Umgehen!? Macht euch nicht lächerlich!


Sure 2, Vers 191: "Und erschlagt sie (die Ungläubigen), wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und
vertreibt sie, von wannen sie euch vertrieben; denn Verführung [zum Unglauben] ist
schlimmer als Totschlag. ...“

Sure 2, Vers 193: "Und bekämpfet sie, bis die Verführung [zum Unglauben] aufgehört hat,
und der Glaube an Allah da ist. ..." (Die "Ungläubigen" stellen wegen ihrer heidnischen
Auffassung eine Verführung dar und müssen allein deshalb bekämpft werden.)

Sure 2, Vers 216: "Vorgeschrieben ist euch der Kampf, doch ist er euch ein Abscheu. Aber
vielleicht verabscheut ihr ein Ding, das gut für euch ist, und vielleicht liebt ihr ein Ding, das
schlecht für euch ist; und Allah weiß, ihr aber wisset nicht." (Gemeint ist der Kampf mit
Waffen.)

Sure 4, Vers 74: "Und so soll kämpfen in Allahs Weg, wer das irdische Leben verkauft für das
Jenseits. Und wer da kämpft in Allahs Weg, falle er oder siege er, wahrlich dem geben wir
gewaltigen Lohn." (Diesen „Verkauf“ ihres Lebens haben die Attentäter von New York
offensichtlich vollzogen. Siehe unter 6. Jenseitsvorstellungen des Islam)

Sure 4, Vers 76: „Wer da glaubt, kämpft in Allahs Weg, und wer da nicht glaubt, kämpft im Weg des Tagut. So bekämpfet des Satans Freunde. Siehe, des Satans List ist schwach.“ 

Sure 4, Vers 84: „So kämpfe in Allahs Weg; nur du sollst (dazu) gezwungen werden; und sporne die Gläubigen an. ...“ 

Sure 4, Vers 89: „Sie wünschen, dass ihr ungläubig werdet, wie sie ungläubig sind, und dass ihr ihnen gleich seid. Nehmet aber keinen von ihnen zum Freund, ehe sie nicht auswanderten in Allahs Weg. Und so sie den Rücken kehren, so ergreifet sie und schlagt sie tot, wo immer ihr sie findet; und nehmet keinen von ihnen zum Freund oder Helfer.“ 

Sure 4, Vers 89: „Sie möchten gern, ihr wäret (oder: würdet) ungläubig, so wie sie (selber)
ungläubig sind, damit ihr (alle) gleich wäret. Nehmt euch daher niemand von ihnen zu
Freunden, solange sie nicht (ihrerseits) um Gottes willen auswandern! Und wenn sie sich
abwenden (und eurer Aufforderung zum Glauben kein Gehör schenken), dann greift sie und
tötet sie, wo (immer) ihr sie findet, ...“

Sure 4, Vers 92: „Ein Gläubiger darf keinen Gläubigen töten, es sei denn aus Versehen; und
wer einen Gläubigen aus Versehen tötet, der soll einen gläubigen Nacken (Gefangenen)
befreien, ...“ Dies ist ein Zitat, das den kriegerischen Zusammenhang eindeutig beweist, wie
die folgenden Zitate, aus einem Kriegshandbuch entnommen sein könnten.

Sure 5, Vers 33: "Der Lohn derer, die gegen Allah und seinen Gesandten Krieg führen und (überall) im Land eifrig auf Unheil bedacht sind (? yas`auna fie l-ardi fasaadan), soll darin bestehen, daß sie umgebracht oder gekreuzigt werden, oder daß ihnen wechselweise (rechts 
und links) Hand und Fuß abgehauen wird, oder daß sie des Landes verwiesen werden. Das
kommt ihnen als Schande im Diesseits zu. Und im Jenseits haben sie (überdies) eine
gewaltige Strafe zu erwarten." (Übers. Rudi Paret)
Dieser Vers Sure 5, Vers 33 stand auf dem Zettel, den der Mörder Bouyeri mit einem Messer an die Brust seines Opfers Theo van Gogh geheftet hatte. 

Sure 5, Vers 51: "Oh ihr, die ihr glaubt, nehmt euch nicht die Juden und Christen zu Freunden; ..." Siehe auch Sure 3, Vers 118 : „Oh ihr, die ihr glaubt, schließet keine Freundschaft außer mit euch. ...“ 

Sure 8, Vers 12: „ ... Wahrlich in die Herzen der Ungläubigen werfe ich Schrecken. So haut ein auf ihre Hälse und haut ihnen jeden Finger ab.“ 

Sure 8, Vers 39: „Und kämpfet wider sie, bis kein Bürgerkrieg mehr ist und bis alles an Allah glaubt..“ 

Sure 8, Vers 41: „ Und wisset, wenn ihr etwas erbeutet, so gehört der fünfte Teil davon Allah und dem Gesandten und (seinen) Verwandten und...“ 

Sure 8, Vers 60: „So rüstet wider sie, was ihr vermögt an Kräften und Rossehaufen, damit in Schrecken zu setzen Allahs Feind und euern Feind und andre außer ihnen, die ihr nicht kennt, Allah aber kennt. ...“ 

Sure 9, Vers 5: „Sind aber die heiligen Monate verflossen, so erschlaget die Götzendiener, wo
ihr sie findet, und packet sie und belagert sie und lauert ihnen in jedem Hinterhalt auf. So sie
jedoch bereuen und das Gebet verrichten und die Armensteuer zahlen, so lasst sie ihres
Weges ziehen. Siehe, Allah ist verzeihend und barmherzig.“

Sure 9, Vers 5: „Und wenn nun die heiligen Monate abgelaufen sind, dann tötet die Heiden, wo (immer) ihr sie findet, greift sie, umzingelt sie und lauert ihnen überall auf! ...“ 

Sure 9, Vers 111: „Siehe, Allah hat von den Gläubigen ihr Leben und ihr Gut für das Paradies
erkauft. Sie sollen kämpfen in Allahs Weg und töten und getötet werden. ... Freut euch daher
des Geschäfts, das ihr abgeschlossen habt; und das ist die große Glückseligkeit.“

Sure 9, Vers 111: „Gott hat den Gläubigen ihre Person und ihr Vermögen dafür abgekauft,
dass sie das Paradies haben sollen. Nun müssen sie um Gottes willen kämpfen und dabei
töten oder (w. und) (selber) den Tod erleiden. ... Freut euch über (diesen) euren Handel, den
ihr mit ihm abgeschlossen habt (indem ihr eure Person und euer Vermögen gegen das
Paradies eingetauscht habt)! Das ist dann das große Glück.“ 
Darin ist der „Märtyrertod“ begründet. Siehe unter 6.)

Sure 9, Verse 44 und 45, Verse 90 - 93 besagen, dass nur Ungläubige um Erlaubnis bitten, nicht kämpfen zu müssen. Also: Wer nicht kämpft ist ungläubig, es sei denn, er ist schwach und krank. 

Sure 9, Vers 41: "Ziehet aus, leicht und schwer, und eifert mit Gut und Blut in Allahs Weg." Es
ist gemeint: „leicht und schwer bewaffnet“. „Eifern mit Gut und Blut in Allahs Weg - für den Islam“ ist ein Passus, der oft im Koran
erscheint und durchaus den militärischen Kampf meint. Im Kontext ist von Krieg, Kampf und
Heerscharen die Rede. (z. B. Sure 9, Vers 81, 88, Sure 49, Vers 15, Sure 61 „Die
Schlachtordnung“, Vers 11)

Sure 9, Vers 52: „Sprich: ‚Erwartet ihr (die Ungläubigen) etwa, dass uns nicht eins der
beiden schönsten Dinge treffen wird (Sieg oder Märtyrertod)?’ Und wir erwarten von euch
(den Ungläubigen), dass euch Allah mit einer Strafe treffen wird, sei es von Ihm oder durch
unsere Hand. Und so wartet; siehe wir warten mit euch.“ (Das ist die Strategie von Mili
Göres) 

Sure 61 „Die Schlachtordnung“, Vers 3 u. 4 : „Großen Hass erzeugt es bei Allah, dass ihr sprecht, was ihr nicht tut. Siehe Allah liebt die, welche in seinem Weg in Schlachtordnung kämpfen, als wären sie ein gefestigter Bau.“ 

Sure 4, Vers 104: „ Und erlahmet nicht in der Verfolgung des Volkes (der Ungläubigen); leidet ihr, so leiden sie, wie ihr leidet. …“ Sure 47, Vers 35: „Werdet daher nicht matt und ladet (sie) nicht ein zum Frieden, während ihr die Oberhand habt; ...“ 

Sure 5, Vers 38 (42): „Und der Dieb und die Diebin, schneidet ihnen ihre Hände ab als Lohn für ihre Taten. (Dies ist) ein Exempel von Allah, und Allah ist mächtig und weise.“ 

Viele weitere Zitate und noch viele Infos mehr gibts hier:
Koran Zitate-Analyse


----------



## Lartens (13. September 2010)

Interessanter Auszug.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber basiert diese Koran Analyse nicht auf einen "angepßate" Koranauslegung seitens der Alkeida? Zumindets interpretiere ih das nach einem "ersten" lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> So nur für euch mal eine ganz tolle Zitatensammlung des achso heiligen Islam´s... Und ihr erzählt was davon der Islam würde nächstenliebe etc. predigen, freundlich mit ihnen Umgehen!? Macht euch nicht lächerlich!



Und damit wären wir bei den unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen&Deutungen...
(Aufgrund des Umfang dieses Themas beschränke ich mich mal einfach pauschal auf die ersten 10 Zitat und zeige, dass keine einzige davon vom Moslem verlangt, Gewalt gegen unschuldige nicht-Muslime auszuüben. Ich hoffe, dass wenige einige das als Anregung nehmen, in Zukunft nicht irgendwelche Hetzer zu zitieren, ohne vorher selbst zu überprüfen, ob deren Deutung gerechtfertigt ist.



> Sure 2, Vers 191: "Und erschlagt sie (die Ungläubigen), wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und
> vertreibt sie, von wannen sie euch vertrieben; denn Verführung [zum Unglauben] ist
> schlimmer als Totschlag. ...“



"von wannen sie euch vertrieben". D.h. es geht hier um Leute, die einem in hohem Maße geschadet haben. Das passt auch zur vorrangehenden 190
"Und kämpfet für Allahs Sache gegen jene, die euch bekämpfen, doch überschreitet das Maß nicht, denn Allah liebt nicht die Maßlosen."
Die nachfolgende Sure lautet übrigens
"Wenn sie jedoch ablassen, dann ist Allah allvergebend, barmherzig."
Sicher:
"halte die andere Wange hin" ist friedfertiger - aber ist Selbstverteidigung so schlimm?

In drei Übersetzungen, die ich spontan ergoogelt habe (deutsch und 2 mal englisch) ist übrigens einstimmig nicht von "Verführung", sondern von "Verfolgung" die Rede und an keiner Stelle sind ungläubige erwähnt.




> Sure 2, Vers 193: "Und bekämpfet sie, bis die Verführung [zum Unglauben] aufgehört hat,
> und der Glaube an Allah da ist. ..." (Die "Ungläubigen" stellen wegen ihrer heidnischen
> Auffassung eine Verführung dar und müssen allein deshalb bekämpft werden.)



Again: Ich les was von "Verfolgung"
Und das der zweite Teil der Sure kurzerhand weggelassen wird, zeigt imho deutlich die Absichten des Autors:
"Wenn sie jedoch ablassen, dann (wisset), daß keine Feindschaft erlaubt ist, außer wider die Ungerechten."




> Sure 2, Vers 216: "Vorgeschrieben ist euch der Kampf, doch ist er euch ein Abscheu. Aber
> vielleicht verabscheut ihr ein Ding, das gut für euch ist, und vielleicht liebt ihr ein Ding, das
> schlecht für euch ist; und Allah weiß, ihr aber wisset nicht." (Gemeint ist der Kampf mit
> Waffen.)



Nur das weder davor noch danach gesagt wird, gegen wen 



> Sure 4, Vers 74: "Und so soll kämpfen in Allahs Weg, wer das irdische Leben verkauft für das
> Jenseits. Und wer da kämpft in Allahs Weg, falle er oder siege er, wahrlich dem geben wir
> gewaltigen Lohn." (Diesen „Verkauf“ ihres Lebens haben die Attentäter von New York
> offensichtlich vollzogen. Siehe unter 6. Jenseitsvorstellungen des Islam)



Tjo - und da wären wir an einem der Punkte, der es Hasspredigern leicht macht. Denn die nächste Sure lautet
"Und was ist euch, daß ihr nicht kämpfet für Allahs Sache und für die der Schwachen - Männer, Frauen und Kinder -,..."
was ziemlich deutlich macht, dass terroristische Anschläge gegen Unschuldige nicht gemneint sein können - aber sagt ja niemand, dass nur Islamkritiker unvollständig zitieren können...



> Sure 4, Vers 76: „Wer da glaubt, kämpft in Allahs Weg, und wer da nicht glaubt, kämpft im Weg des Tagut. So bekämpfet des Satans Freunde. Siehe, des Satans List ist schwach.“
> 
> Sure 4, Vers 84: „So kämpfe in Allahs Weg; nur du sollst (dazu) gezwungen werden; und sporne die Gläubigen an. ...“



Wieder zwei ohne Angabe von Zielen.
Und im übrigen auch ohne Details zu der Art des Kampfes (wie auch die vorrangegangene Sure), was ja bekanntermaßen sehr viel Spielraum gibt. (Stichwort: kleiner und großer "Jihad" - und warum ggf. beide nichts mit Gewalt zu tun haben)



> Sure 4, Vers 89: „Sie wünschen, dass ihr ungläubig werdet, wie sie ungläubig sind, und dass ihr ihnen gleich seid. Nehmet aber keinen von ihnen zum Freund, ehe sie nicht auswanderten in Allahs Weg. Und so sie den Rücken kehren, so ergreifet sie und schlagt sie tot, wo immer ihr sie findet; und nehmet keinen von ihnen zum Freund oder Helfer.“
> 
> Sure 4, Vers 89: „Sie möchten gern, ihr wäret (oder: würdet) ungläubig, so wie sie (selber)
> ungläubig sind, damit ihr (alle) gleich wäret. Nehmt euch daher niemand von ihnen zu
> ...



Eingangs gehts übrigens um Heuchler, wenn man die vorrangehende Sure mitliest. (vergleiche, was das Christentum zu Lügnern zu sagen hat. Afaik nicht "werdet Freunde mit ihnen")

Der Rest scheint unter "Übersetzung" zu fallen - wie ja auch schon die deutlich unterschiedlichen Fassungen andeuten, die du hier zitierst. 
In der ersten hört es sich so an, als solle man Leute töten, sobald sie einem den Rücken zudrehen. Die zweite ruft zu Gewalt gegenüber Leuten auf, die sich nicht missionieren lassen (beide Interpretationen stehen imho in starkem Kontrast zu vielen anderen Bereichen des Korans, in dem sonst Heimtücke verurteilt und zur Schonung Andersgläubiger aufgerufen wird, solange sie friedlich sind)
Hier scheint sich der Satz eher von Leuten zu handeln, die sich vom Islam abwenden (und zugegeben: Gegenüber Ex-Muslimen gibts einige unschöne Zeilen. Aber das ist deren Problem) und hier wird ein "if they turn back (to enmity)" draus - also das im wiederkehrende Thema der Verteidigung gegen Leute, die angreifen.



> Sure 4, Vers 92: „Ein Gläubiger darf keinen Gläubigen töten, es sei denn aus Versehen; und
> wer einen Gläubigen aus Versehen tötet, der soll einen gläubigen Nacken (Gefangenen)
> befreien, ...“ Dies ist ein Zitat, das den kriegerischen Zusammenhang eindeutig beweist, wie
> die folgenden Zitate, aus einem Kriegshandbuch entnommen sein könnten.



Äh: Das ist vor allem ein unvollständiges Zitat und es hat rein gar nichts mit Krieg zu tun. Vollständig:

" Keinem Gläubigen steht es zu, einen anderen Gläubigen zu töten, es sei denn aus Versehen. Und wer einen Gläubigen aus Versehen tötet: dann die Befreiung eines gläubigen Sklaven und Blutgeld an seine Erben, es sei denn, sie erlassen es aus Mildtätigkeit. War er (der Getötete) aber von einem Volk, das euch feind ist, und ist er (der Totschläger) gläubig: dann die Befreiung eines gläubigen Sklaven; war er aber von einem Volk, mit dem ihr ein Bündnis habt: dann das Blutgeld an seine Erben und die Befreiung eines gläubigen Sklaven. Wer [das] nicht kann: dann zwei Monate hintereinander fasten - eine Barmherzigkeit von Allah. Und Allah ist allwissend, allweise."

Eine klare Anweisung zum Verhalten bei fahrlässiger Tötung und da sind sich ausnahmsweise mal mehrere Übersetzer was wortwörtlich einig:
1) Schuld gegenüber Gott: Einen gläubigen aus der Sklaverei befreien. (wenn das nicht geht notfalls fasten)
2) Schuld gegenüber der Angehörigen des Opfers: Entschädigen, es sei denn, sie gehörigen zu einer feindlichen Volksgruppe. (oder sie verzichten darauf)

Man beachte den enormen Fortschritt zum alttestamentarischen "Leben um Leben", auf das sich bis heute Blutfehden stützen, auch (gerade?) in christlichen Regionen.



> Sure 5, Vers 33: "Der Lohn derer, die gegen Allah und seinen Gesandten Krieg führen und (überall) im Land eifrig auf Unheil bedacht sind (? yas`auna fie l-ardi fasaadan), soll darin bestehen, daß sie umgebracht oder gekreuzigt werden, oder daß ihnen wechselweise (rechts
> und links) Hand und Fuß abgehauen wird, oder daß sie des Landes verwiesen werden. Das
> kommt ihnen als Schande im Diesseits zu. Und im Jenseits haben sie (überdies) eine
> gewaltige Strafe zu erwarten." (Übers. Rudi Paret)
> Dieser Vers Sure 5, Vers 33 stand auf dem Zettel, den der Mörder Bouyeri mit einem Messer an die Brust seines Opfers Theo van Gogh geheftet hatte.



Tjo - das war dann wohl ein sehr trauriger Fall ohne "erst lesen, dann denken, dann handeln". Denn da ist ausdrücklich von Leuten die, Krieg führen, da steht ausdrücklich, dass ein Verweis aus dem Land eine ausreichende Strafe ist und wenn man die nächste Sure liest, dann kann man selbst dem noch entgehen:
"Außer Jenen, die bereuen, noch ehe ihr sie in eurer Gewalt habt. So wisset, daß Allah allvergebend, barmherzig ist."

Da gibts also wirklich jede Menge Optionen, strenggläubig und außerordentlich friedfertig zu sein - wenn man denn will. Wenn jemand das nicht will, dann ist das ein Problem - aber das ist mit Koran oder ohne, der ist in dem Fall genauso offen wie Atheismus.
(man beachte zusätzlich noch, dass da nur die gerechte Strafe genannt wird. Da steht aber nirgendwo, das der Durchschnittsmuslim der Richter/Henker sein muss oder auch nur, dass er das darf)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

+1 Terrence Skill

Die Idee vom ach so toleranten Islam ist einfach nur naiv und nicht realitätsnah. 

Mit Auslegungen und Übersetzungen hat das auch nichts zu tun, auch wenn sich Muslime immer wieder darauf beziehen. 

Wenn sogar Aussteiger arabischer Herkunft (wie der von mir schon öfters zitierte, junge Mann auf SF1) sagen, dass der Islam sich vom Koran loslösen muss und außerhalb dessen Gesetze konzipiert werden muss (ähnlich dem modernen Christentum eben, wo auch nur noch wenige die Bibel allzu ernst nehmen), spricht das schon Bände.

Letztlich sollte es aber auch nicht bloss um religiöse Auslegungen gehen. Denn ehe sich Politik und Gesellschaft in diesem Bereich endlich einig sind, kann es für unsere westlichen Ideale von Freiheit und der Suche nach dem eigenen Glück bereits längst zu spät sein. 

Der Islam muss daher so oder so in seine Schranken gewiesen werden. Denn egal ob "radikale" oder "moderate" Moslems, alle haben ein Problem sich einzuordnen und zu akzeptieren, dass sie eben nicht die Herrenrasse sind. 
Es gilt den lang gehegten Hass gegen den Westen zu überwinden. Und dies gilt nur mit radikalen Maßnahmen, die dazu dienen müssen jedem (egal welcher Richtung des Islams, egal welcher Herkunft, egal welches Alters) seine Grenzen entgültig aufzuzeigen. Und dafür sind Koran Verbrennungstage und internationale "Zeichne Mohammed" Veranstaltungen absolut sinnvolle Wege. 
Hier sollte es darum gehen den Islam unsere freiheitliche Ordnung näher zu bringen, nicht die Massen an Europäern für den Islam zu sensibilisieren und an Diktatur ähnliche Zustände zu gewöhnen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. September 2010)

> Und dafür sind Koran Verbrennungstage und internationale "Zeichne Mohammed" Veranstaltungen absolut sinnvolle Wege.
> Hier sollte es darum gehen den Islam unsere freiheitliche Ordnung näher zu bringen, nicht die Massen an Europäern für den Islam zu sensibilisieren und an Diktatur ähnliche Zustände zu gewöhnen.



Du nennst die Unterdrückung Anderer eine "freiheitliche Ordnung"??? Wo bleibt denn da die Freiheit wenn du Andere zu irgendwas zwingst?


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2010)

Seit wann gehört es zu meinen(denn als "Westmensch" sehe ich mich dann doch) freiheitlichen Idealen Gewalt mit Gegengewalt zu beantworten und dann noch zu erwarten dass die Gegenseite mich dafür akzeptiert?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

Wer redet hier von Gewalt? 

Seit wann gehört das Zeichnen von Karikaturen und das Verbrennen von (wohl gemerkt den eigenen, persönlichen Exemplaren) von Büchern zu Gewaltakten? 

Wenn das für euch Gewalt darstellt, was ist dann bitteschön das Treiben der "Jugend" (so nennt man die Islamische Korrumpierung in so genannten Sommercamps) im Gaza Streifen? 

Sorry. Aber über so viel Hypersensibilität kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Islamisten töten Tag für Tag tausende Unschuldiger und ihr redet hier von westlicher Gewalt!


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Islamisten töten Tag für Tag tausende Unschuldiger und ihr redet hier von westlicher Gewalt!



Reichlich übertrieben.
Ausserdem sind die wenigsten Moslems so durchgeknallte Islamisten, und Extremisten gibts in jeder Religion. Schon die Irischen Bürgerkriege vergessen?

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Dass die Kriminalität unter Ausländern höher ist als unter Deutschen kommt denke ich dadurch dass es inzwischen sehr viele Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund hier gibt, und längst nicht alle gut integriert sind. Gerade Nationalitäten die recht stark vertreten sind, werden schlechter integriert da sie oft nur unter Landsleuten verkehren. Dadurch finden sie auch schwerer Jobs, vor allem in kleineren Betrieben. Natürlich darf man jetzt nicht pauschalisieren. Nur weil jemand ausländische Wurzlen hat ist er längst nicht kriminell.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

TheFeenix schrieb:


> *Reichlich übertrieben.*
> Ausserdem sind die wenigsten Moslems so durchgeknallte Islamisten, und Extremisten gibts in jeder Religion. Schon die Irischen Bürgerkriege vergessen?
> 
> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
> Dass die Kriminalität unter Ausländern höher ist als unter Deutschen kommt denke ich dadurch dass es inzwischen sehr viele Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund hier gibt, und längst nicht alle gut integriert sind. Gerade Nationalitäten die recht stark vertreten sind, werden schlechter integriert da sie oft nur unter Landsleuten verkehren. Dadurch finden sie auch schwerer Jobs, vor allem in kleineren Betrieben. Natürlich darf man jetzt nicht pauschalisieren. Nur weil jemand ausländische Wurzlen hat ist er längst nicht kriminell.



Noch ein Ignoramus. 

Du solltest mal nicht nur pauschal von Deutschland ausgehen. In Ländern wie Israel sind Übergriffe durch Hamas und Hezbollah an der Tagesordnung. 

Mitlerweile gibt es sogar schon ein Israelisches Sprichwort: 

"Der Unterschied zwischen einem moderaten Moslem und einem Fundamentalisten ist der, dass der Moderate die Füße des Opfers festhält, während der  Fundamentalist den Kopf abgeschlägt." 

Das denkt sich wohl kaum Jemand einfach so aus, wenn darin nicht ein Fünkchen Wahrheit liegen würde (und im Falle von Israel ist dies 2008 tatsächlich einen jungen Studenten passiert. Und dieses ganze Massaker wurde dann auch noch im Internet plakatiert, als wäre es das Normalste der Welt). 

Immerhin liegt in allem ein Fünkchen Wahrheit. Selbst Sarrazin hat bei aller Schwachsinnigkeit über Gene doch irgendwo auch ins Schwarze getroffen. Zumindest wenn es um die Einwanderungspolitik geht. 

Jedenfalls: Soll man jetzt tatsächlich auf eine deutliche Minderheit an moderaten Moslems Rücksicht* nehmen und dadurch die Extremisten gewinnen lassen? 


*Wobei "Rücksicht" in diesem Zusammenhang eher als "Bevorteilung" und "Hypersensibilität" verstanden werden darf. Schliesslich scheint Niemand ein Problem damit zu haben, wenn Jemand die deutsche Flagge verbrennt oder die Tora bzw. die Bibel. Auch hat Niemand ein Problem damit, wenn die Jüdische Minderheit als blutsaugende Monstren auf Plakaten karikiert werden.


----------



## Terence Skill (13. September 2010)

Ist wieder typisch Ruyven... Die Übersetzung stammt aus einer sehr seriösen Quelle, wie du auf der Seite entnehmen konntest. Der Reclams Universal-Bibliothek... "Das Reclam-Heft ist Bestandteil des Bildungsbetriebes in Deutschland"
Nur du maßt es dir wieder an zu Behaupten es wäre falsch Übersetzt oder was?
Du hättest auch mal die Quellseite dazu besuchen können und dir die anderen dort zugänglichen Informationen verinnerlichen sollen...
Diese Leute haben von dem Thema sicher hundert mal mehr Ahnung als du und ich...
Und Selbst wenn man vielleicht einige Sure so drehen und abwandeln könnte das irgendwas anderes rauskommt, was nützt das denn? Die Muslimen Übersetzen es sich leider in meiner geposteten Version...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ist wieder typisch Ruyven... Die Übersetzung stammt aus einer sehr seriösen Quelle, wie du auf der Seite entnehmen konntest. Der Reclams Universal-Bibliothek... "Das Reclam-Heft ist Bestandteil des Bildungsbetriebes in Deutschland"
> Nur du maßt es dir wieder an zu Behaupten es wäre falsch Übersetzt oder was?
> Du hättest auch mal die Quellseite dazu besuchen können und dir die anderen dort zugänglichen Informationen verinnerlichen sollen...
> Diese Leute haben von dem Thema sicher hundert mal mehr Ahnung als du und ich...
> Und Selbst wenn man vielleicht einige Sure so drehen und abwandeln könnte das irgendwas anderes rauskommt, was nützt das denn? Die Muslimen Übersetzen es sich leider in meiner geposteten Version...



Abgesehen davon, ist das Original nicht anders. Wenn das sogar Islam Aussteiger aus dem Arabischen Raum sagen. Die werden es wohl besser wissen. 

Die Theorie von mehreren Versionen und Übersetzungen ist eigentlich ein Widerspruch in sich. Schliesslich legen Muslime wie keine andere "Glaubensgemeindschaft" wert darauf, dass ihr "heiliges Buch" das unveränderbare Wort Gottes ist.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2010)

@Terence Skill:
Wenn ich "Aktion gegen Religiöse Gewalt"(Urheber des von dir zitierten Werkes) bei Google eingebe ist der zweite Treffer eine Anklageschrift gegen diese "Aktion" wegen Volksverhetzung.
Eine seriöse Quelle sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> In Ländern wie Israel sind Übergriffe durch Hamas und Hezbollah an der Tagesordnung.


Denkst du wirklich, dass die Israelis unschuldig an den Zuständen da unten sind?

Denkst du wirklich, dass der Hass gegenüber westlichen Nationen völlig unbegründet ist?

Ich will hier niemanden verteidigen, aber man sollte sich schon etwas mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigen, bevor man nur eine Seite verurteilt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> *Denkst du wirklich, dass die Israelis unschuldig an den Zuständen da unten sind?*
> 
> * Denkst du wirklich, dass der Hass gegenüber westlichen Nationen völlig unbegründet ist?*
> 
> Ich will hier niemanden verteidigen, aber man sollte sich schon etwas mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigen, bevor man nur eine Seite verurteilt.



1. bold: So ziemlich. Ja. Wenn ein Land von der Gesamtheit seiner Nachbarn angegriffen wird, hat es auch das Recht sich zu verteidigen. Die jetzige Situation um Gaza und die Westbank ist auch erst durch einen fehlgeschlagenen Komplott der Arabischen Liga unter Arafat entstanden. Insofern hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.

2. bold: Abgesehen von der Sache mit Charlie Wilson fällt mir nicht wirklich ein plausibler Grund ein. Ginge es nur darum, würde die Hetze aber weniger religiös fanatisch ausfallen. Abgesehen davon begannen Hasstiraden und Hetze gegen den Westen wohl so wirklich im frühen 20. Jahrhundert, als die Führer des Islam mit Nazi Deutschland verbündet waren und ein reger Austausch von Feindselligkeiten mit den verhassten Juden, Engländern und Amerikanern statt fand. 

Der frühe Hass auf England geht vielleicht darauf zurück, dass sie es waren, die das Mandat Palestina gegründet haben, während der spätere Hass auf Amerika wahrscheinlich darauf zurückgeht, dass sie es waren, die damals noch gegen die UN gehandelt haben und Israel erst ermöglichten. Der Hass gegen Juden geht wahrscheinlich aus damals wie heute in der arabischen Welt beliebten Dokumenten wie etwa "Die Protokolle der Älteren von Zion" und einen tiefer verankerten, teils religiös teils kulturell basierten Hass hervor. 

Alles in allem keine wirkliche Basis für all diesen Zorn und Hass auf die westliche Welt. Israel gehörte schon immer der jüdischen Bevölkerung (in der Tat waren auch in Palestina mehr Juden als Moslems ansässig, was sich auch in Sportereignissen wiedergespiegelt hat), England hat nunmal so gehandelt wie es damals von einer Kolonialmacht zu erwarten war und Amerika wollte nunmal ein verlässliches Gegengewicht zur arabischen Mehrheit im Nahen Osten.

Gründe für jahrzehntelangen Terror sind das nun wahrlich nicht. 

Ungefähr genauso ungebührlich und grundlos wie die jahrhundertelangen Unruhen in Irland. Anfänglich ging es da ja noch gegen die Besatzungsmacht, aber heutzutage basiert der gesamte IRA Terror nur noch auf religiösen Fanatismus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2010)

> Wenn ein Land von der Gesamtheit seiner Nachbarn angegriffen wird


Wenn einem ein Land vor die Nase gesetzt wird...
...das auch schon einigen anderen gehört hat. 

Außerdem würde Israel auch nie Öl ins Feuer gießen.

Eigentlich hat das aber nicht mehr viel mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun und irgendwie glaube ich auch nicht, dass es sinnvoll wäre, einen passenden Thread zu eröffnen.

Gründe für Hass finden sich immer, egal ob es jetzt bei den Kreuzzügen anfängt, oder bei dem Verhalten und überhaupt der Anwesenheit der Amis (und Verbündeten) im Irak usw. aufhört.

Wenn wir jetzt hergehen und diesen Hass weiter anstacheln, indem wir ihren Glauben verletzen wäre das wohl eher kontraproduktiv.
Es wurde ja schon das übertriebene Ehrgefühl erwähnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

@diejenigen, die darüber diskutieren möchten:
Der Nahostkonflikt hat schon ganze Foren eingeäschert, den muss man nun wirklich nicht in einem Forum über innerdeutsche Fragen aufrollen.
Bitte macht einen extra Thread auf. (bzw.: Bitte lasst es bleiben  )




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ist wieder typisch Ruyven... Die Übersetzung stammt aus einer sehr seriösen Quelle, wie du auf der Seite entnehmen konntest. Der Reclams Universal-Bibliothek... "Das Reclam-Heft ist Bestandteil des Bildungsbetriebes in Deutschland"
> Nur du maßt es dir wieder an zu Behaupten es wäre falsch Übersetzt oder was?



Nein. Nicht falsch - sondern anders.
"Richtig" ist per Definition nur das Original und selbst da ist wohl die Sprache ein Problem, da die verwendete Form des arabischen von den wenigsten "arabisch" sprechenden Personen beherrscht wird und selbst dann noch einige Suren im heutigen Kontext keinen eindeutigen Sinn geben, sondern der Interpretation bedürfen.
Wird ein solch zweideutiger Text übersetzt, muss der Übersetzer i.d.R. eine Deutung vorgeben, weil die Worte in einer anderen Sprache eben nicht genau zwischen zwei Bedeutungen stehen werden. Somit ist eine Übersetzung auch immer eine Interpretation - und eine andere Übersetzung ist eine andere Interpretation. Beide sind für sich genommen gleichberechtigt.
Wenn man aber den Anspruch erhebt, ein abschließendes Urteil über den Inhalt oder gar dessen Anhänger zu fällen, dann muss man diese Differenzen berücksichtigen. Verschiedene Auslegungen des Korans werden durchaus von verschiedenen Muslimen abgelehnt. Ein schönes Beispiel ist die von dir genannte Sure, die in der von dir zitierten Form mit "Verführung" übersetzt wird, in mehreren anderen Formen aber mit "Vervollgung. In deiner Fassung lässt sich damit unter umständen das gewaltsame Vorgehen gehen gegen christliche Hilfsorganisationen rechtfertigen. In den anderen Fassungen würde dagegen z.B. das vorgehen gegen Hussein oder Ahmadinedschad gefordert.
Das ist offensichtlich kein vernachlässigbarer Unterschied und wer anhand einer einzelnen Auslegung alle Muslime niedermacht, der verurteilt Personen wegen Missständen, die diese selbst als Missstand ansehen und ggf. sogar bekämpfen.
Ignoranter und ungerechter geht es kaum noch. Radikale unterstützt man durch so ein Verhalten nur noch.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist offensichtlich kein vernachlässigbarer Unterschied und wer anhand einer einzelnen Auslegung alle Muslime niedermacht, ......


 
... pauschalisiert und macht sich dadurch in seiner "Argumentation unglaubwürdig.

Das trifft auch auf Aussagen, wie: 
- alle Türken oder die Türken oder die Kopftuchmädchen,
- die Juden, alle Juden, etc.pp.
- die faulen Hartz-IV´er
- die genetisch dummen Unterschichtler
... etc.pp. zu, wenn diese in einem Wertungskontext, wie dem hier genutzten stehen oder die Äußerungen, ebenso wie hier durch mehrere User dazu gebraucht werden, Andersgläubige zu diskreditieren indem man ihren Glauben, ihre Glaubensausführung und -intention generell pauschal als ...*istisch* betrachtet.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ignoranter und ungerechter geht es kaum noch. Radikale unterstützt man durch so ein Verhalten nur noch.


 
Aber das ist doch gerade der Sinn und Zweck. Wenn wir sie nur genug zwicken und zwacken, werden sie vielleicht/hoffentlich radikal und erfüllen unser Weltbild. Damit sind wir in einer Leidensrolle und können uns aus dieser heraus von dem "Schmarotzerpack" befreien ....


Leider habe ich auch das noch unsäglichere Pamphlet des unsäglichen Herrn S. gelesen und es tut mir in der Seele weh, dass ich mir diesen Schmonzens angetan und damit eine kurze Spanne wertvoller Lebenszeit verplempert habe.
Der hat sie einfach nicht mehr alle.
So viele Verallgemeinerungen und solch fehlbezogenen Schwachsinn auf Basis von falsch dargelegten Daten habe ich mein Lebtag noch nicht gelesen.
Das einzig sachliche in dem Buch sind die umfangreichen Quellenanhänge (wobei einige der Quellen auch noch einer Art sind, die ich mit dem Wort Parteilichkeit verharmlosen würde).


----------



## Lartens (14. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> ... pauschalisiert und macht sich dadurch in seiner "Argumentation unglaubwürdig.
> 
> Das trifft auch auf Aussagen, wie:
> - alle Türken oder die Türken oder die Kopftuchmädchen,
> ...



bringtst es auf den punkt!!

/sign


----------



## JePe (26. Oktober 2010)

@Topic: Klick!

_Ueber Jahre hinweg ist auf diese Weise in Deutschland eine kriminelle Parallelgesellschaft entstanden, die nicht haette entstehen muessen, wenn fruehzeitig und entschieden gehandelt worden waere: Eine Kommission des Bundeskriminalamts (BKA) etwa hatte schon 2004 vor den nicht mehr zu kontrollierenden Ethno-Gruppierungen und damit auch vor den sogenannten Mhallamiye-Kurden gewarnt(...).

Die Spezialermittler aus Bund und Laendern kritisierten seinerzeit das Scheitern jeglicher Integrationsbemuehungen und attackierten die deutsche Justiz. In falsch verstandener Toleranz haetten die Gerichte das Problem mit ihrer fortwaehrenden Nachsichtigkeit noch erheblich verschlimmert, hiess es.

"Ethnisch abgeschottete Subkulturen", so war in dem mehrfach entschaerften Bericht am Ende aber doch noch zu lesen, haetten sich "unter erheblichem Missbrauch der vorhandenen Schwachstellen des bundesdeutschen Auslaender- und Asylrechts bereits fest etabliert".

Die Zerschlagung solcher krimineller Strukturen werde "nur noch in Teilbereichen" moeglich sein._


----------



## DrHouse (14. November 2010)

Lest mal den aktuellen Focus, da ist ein sehr interessanter Bericht um einen kroatischen Imam, der in Diensten der SS zum gefürchteten Juden-Hasser und "Einpeitscher" der Handschar-SS aufstieg, der an Himmler schrieb, dass die NSDAP keine treueren Freunde haben wird als die Muslime.

Warum glauben so viele, dass man rechtsradikal ist, wenn man einfach nur seine Meinung sagt? Das ist eine viel schlimmere Form von Ignoranz, weil man sich vermeintlich hinter einer sicheren Mauer verbarrikadiert. Wir Deutschen sind so tolerant und liberal wie NIE in unserer Geschichte zuvor. Warum beschweren sich die Leute? Weil man diese Toleranz mit Füßen tritt. 

Schaut euch mal den Film Darfur an, da kam mir das K*tzen, als ich diese überhebliche und widerwärtige Fr*sse von Araber sah, der die Schwarzafrikaner aus Afrika auslöschen will. Genau das ist das Klischee, was sich immer wieder bestätigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

DrHouse schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal den Film Darfur an, da kam mir das K*tzen, als ich diese überhebliche und widerwärtige Fr*sse von Araber sah, der die Schwarzafrikaner aus Afrika auslöschen will. Genau das ist das Klischee, was sich immer wieder bestätigt.


 
Und? 
Was haben denn die weißen Siedler mit den Indianern gemacht oder die Spanier mit den Inkas?
Ist doch nichts anders und jetzt mal ehrlich, den Arabern gehts nicht darum, dass die Schwarzafrikaner an Allah glauben sollen, es geht ihnen alleine um Macht und um Profit, denn wenn die anderen weg sind, muss man nicht mit ihnen teilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

DrHouse schrieb:


> Warum glauben so viele, dass man rechtsradikal ist, wenn man einfach nur seine Meinung sagt?



Wenn einem das jedesmal passiert, könnte das darauf hinweisen, dass man eine rechtsradikale Meinung äußert.


Aber mal ne Gegenfrage (auch @quanti):
Was war es, dass du in deinem Post noch schreiben wolltest, dann aber vergessen hast?

(Tipp: Es hatte vermutlich etwas mit kriminellen Ausländern in Deutschland zu tun.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Tipp: Es hatte vermutlich etwas mit kriminellen Ausländern in Deutschland zu tun.)


 
Nun ja, was ist denn mit den Flüchtigen aus Darfur, die bei uns unterkommen und dann kriminell werden, weil sie keine andere Möglichkeit haben an Geld zu kommen?
Und ich weiß nicht, wie viele Menschen aus indianischer Herkunft in Deutschland leben und wie viele davon krininell sind, bzw. ob es nicht sogar Asylanten sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

Du sollst nicht fragen, ob jemand vielleicht hier und vielleicht sogar kriminell ist, sondern du sollst Zahlen vorlegen, dass jemand beides ist - dann haben wir eine Diskussionsgrundlage. Sonst haben wir Offtopic-Spam oder üble Nachrede, je nachdem, ob man Kriminalität und/oder deutsche Gesellschaft gar nicht drin vorkommen, oder ob sie unterstellt werden.

Und die Formulierung mit "kriminell ... nicht sogar Asylant" solltest du dir nochmal sehr gründlich überdenken.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. November 2010)

DrHouse schrieb:


> ....
> Warum glauben so viele, dass man rechtsradikal ist, wenn man einfach nur seine Meinung sagt? ...................



Meinste das ernst?
Ich kenne Keinen, der glaubt, ich wäre rechtsradikal, obwohl ich meine Meinung ganz offen sage/schreibe ...

Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich an der Art/Aussage der Meinung?  
Ganz schön liberal.

@jepe: Wie hoch ist denn der Anteil deutscher Staatsbürger in anderen ethnischen Verbrechersyndikaten? Bspw. Cosa Nostra, Ndrangheta, Yakuza Triaden und wie sie alle heißen?
Warum verweist du auf die kurdischen Mafiosi, lässt aber die albanischen, russischen und den ganzen anderen kriminellen Dreck der organisierten Kriminellen weg?
Passt es grad in den anti-islamischen Kram?


----------



## JePe (15. November 2010)

Zu 1 - weiss ich nicht. Triaden kommen urspruenglich uebrigens aus China; Gewalt ist dort eher ein "innerbetrieblicher" Effekt. Bei geschaetzt deutlich  weniger als 100.000 Menschen chinesischer Herkunft in Deutschland wuerde ich auch nicht von einer gesellschaftspolitischen Dimension sprechen (zum Vergleich - es gibt ca. 3.000.000 Menschen tuerkischer Abstammung in Deutschland; die Zaehlung arabischstaemmiger Menschen ist schwierig, weil deren Herkunft oft nicht bestimmt werden kann und sie deshalb als Staatenlose in der Statistik erscheinen, im Jahr 2000 waren es aber 200.000 plus X). Lt. Statistischem Bundesamt sind im letzten Jahr uebrigens 606.000 Menschen nach Deutschland migriert; davon ca. 30.000 Tuerken, und zwar fast ausschliesslich (29.000) Familiennachzug. Die Anzahl der sog. Hochqualifizierten betrug ... 142, die der gut Qualifizierten immerhin 2.465 (Quelle: BA).

Zu 2 - ich habe einen Artikel verlinkt. Dem haettest Du, Neutralitaet und ernsthaftes Interesse voraussetzend, die Antwort auf diese Frage eigentlich entnehmen koennen (Stichwort: Beutegesellschaft).

Und schliesslich 3 - werde ich nicht mit einer Antwort aufwerten. Wenn Du gerne Nebelkerzen zuenden moechtest, tob Dich in einem anderen Thread aus oder erstell selbst einen.


----------



## Icejester (15. November 2010)

DrHouse schrieb:


> Warum glauben so viele, dass man rechtsradikal ist, wenn man einfach nur seine Meinung sagt?



Das kommt immer darauf an, mit wem man spricht. Ich bin sowohl schon als Protofaschist als auch als linksliberales Arschloch tituliert worden. Sofern sich sowas einigermaßen die Waage hält, kann man sich vermutlich sicher sein, sich ganz normal irgendwo in der Mitte aufzuhalten.


----------



## JePe (15. November 2010)

Nachtrag.

Leider wieder keine schiesswuetigen Tibetaner darunter.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. November 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Nachtrag.
> 
> Leider wieder keine schiesswuetigen Tibetaner darunter.


 
Nachdem es nun die italienische, russische, albanische und selbst vietnamesische Mafia in die gehobenen Kreise der regionalen Politik und Gesellschaft geschafft haben und kein Hahn mehr danach kräht, willst du das den armen "Libanesen", Arabern und Türken missgönnen?
So nach dem Motto: Jetzt ist aber gut!


Zu deinem anderen Statement:
Ein PI-Bot mahnt zu Neutralität und faselt von Nebelkerzen: wie witzig!  

Ist deine BA-Quelle die selbe, die bei den rund 30.000 zugewanderten Türken 35.102 abgewanderte Türken angibt (die du jetzt "unterschlägst"), oder ist das eine ältere von vor 2008?
Seit 2007 übersteigt die Zahl der Rück- und Abwanderer die der Zuwanderer. Was machen wir denn jetzt? Werden wir langsam Abwanderungsland? Müssen wir uns jetzt neue Feindbilder suchen?

Oh ja! "Beutegesellschaft" ist gut. Wir armen deutschen Lämmlein. Mein "Bekannter" im LKA sagt was anderes. Der schlägt sich aber auch mit anderen Ethnien herum, weswegen ich immer wieder auf diesen herumreite. 
Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass das lokal variiert und im Spiegel vom Herrn Diehl (mit dem beschränkten Weltbild) gern auf ganz Deutschland projiziert wird?
Oder hat da vllt. jeder Spon-Redi oder überhaupt jede Redaktion und ihre Hilfsschreiber eigene Sichtweisen (Feindbilder)? Der Diehl die Araber, der Buß die Russen, der Robers die Vietnamesen, etc.pp.?
Ndrangheta | Aktuelle News, Hintergründe und Bilder auf STERN.DE
Ndrangheta: Wie die Mafia in Deutschland immer mehr Fuß fasst - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE
Russenmafia-Doku auf Arte: Mit Knochenbrechern und Taschenrechnern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur
So brutal ist die Vietnam-Mafia - Bild.de
VIETNAMESEN-MAFIA: Kippen frei Haus - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Vor 5 Jahren waren es noch die bösen (muslimischen) Kosovo-Albaner:
Die albanische Mafia in Deutschland - politik.de - Portal für Politik und Diskussion / Forum / Community
Kosovo: Mafia-Staat von UN-Gnaden - Politik | STERN.DE

Wie immer finde ich sowohl die Berichterstattung als auch Quellenangaben in den von dir benannten als auch von mir aufgeführten Medienspekakeln mehr als lückenhaft.
Keiner (zumindest erweckt die reißerische Berichterstattung und das dazugehörige Schreckgespenst-Szenario den Anschein) macht sich auch nur ansatzweise Gedanken über die sozialen Strukturen, die behördlichen Zwangslagen und erst recht nicht über die Hintergründe der organisierten Kriminalität.
Es werden lediglich immer wieder schön Ängste forciert und betoniert. Ursachenforschung? Fehlanzeige. Dazu muss man aber auch keine "Insider" bei Strafverfolgungsbehörden befragen. Das wäre zu umfangreiche Recherche und man müsste mal ins Detail gehen. Aber will das eigentlich jemand lesen? 
Nein. Blut und Gewalt und der kleine Gruselfaktor: das macht Quote und schafft Auflage. Steigern lässt sich dass noch mit ein paar abgelichteten Möpsen aus dem Rotlichtmilieu. Ein weiterer Nachteil der gewinnorientierten Informationsgesellschaft.

Bei manchen jedenfalls scheint das Konzept ja zu wirken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2010)

Mal so als Frage:
Kann es sein, dass eher Bedarf an einer Diskussion über organisierte Kriminialität besteht?

Habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass der "Ausländer"-Teil ziemlich ins hintertreffen gerät.


----------



## Icejester (16. November 2010)

Mach halt noch einen Thread auf.

Wenn es aber große Schnittmengen zwischen Ausländerkriminalität und organisiertem Verbrechen gibt, wirst Du das nicht trennen können.

Meiner Meinung wird hier aber sowieso immer viel zu viel ausgelagert und getrennt, sodaß der Blick auf die großen Zusammenhänge schnell verloren geht.


----------



## JePe (17. November 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Nachdem es nun die italienische, russische, albanische und selbst vietnamesische Mafia in die gehobenen Kreise der regionalen Politik und Gesellschaft geschafft haben und kein Hahn mehr danach kräht, willst du das den armen "Libanesen", Arabern und Türken missgönnen?



Das darfst Du gerne belegen. Und selbst falls Dir das gelingt (und die belegbaren Zahlen von signifikanter Groesse sind) - natuerlich "missgoenne" ich den "armen" Libanesen, Arabern & Co. das. Man muss schon einen bemerkenswerten Sprung in der Schuessel haben, um hier mit "gleichem Unrecht fuer Alle" zu argumentieren?!



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ein PI-Bot mahnt zu Neutralität und faselt von Nebelkerzen: wie witzig!



Der ich-weiss-nicht-wievielte maessig subtile Versuch, eine Diskussion durch persoenliches Anfeinden zu entsachlichen. Er wird, wie die vor ihm, fruchtlos bleiben.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ist deine BA-Quelle die selbe, die bei den rund 30.000 zugewanderten Türken 35.102 abgewanderte Türken angibt (die du jetzt "unterschlägst"), oder ist das eine ältere von vor 2008?



Meine Quellen sind das Statistische Bundesamt und die Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit; die Zahlen sind die neuesten verfuegbaren und belegen, dass es bei einem Gesamtzuzug von 606.000 einen Anteil von weit unter 2.000 Hoch- und Gutqualifizierten gab. Ein gleichzeitiger Wegzug egalisiert das nicht, auch wenn Du das zu suggerieren versuchst. Wuerdest Du Dir anschauen, _wer_ her- und _wer_ wegzieht, wuerdest Du sogar erkennen, dass die gesellschaftlichen Probleme eher noch groesser werden.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Oh ja! "Beutegesellschaft" ist gut. Wir armen deutschen Lämmlein. Mein "Bekannter" im LKA sagt was anderes.



Der im verlinkten Artikel benannte Bericht des BKA widerspricht Deinem "Bekannten". Im Zweifel glaube ich eher dem Bericht und dem, was ich sehe als Dir und Mister X.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie immer finde ich sowohl die Berichterstattung als auch Quellenangaben in den von dir benannten als auch von mir aufgeführten Medienspekakeln mehr als lückenhaft.



Und wie immer kann ich mich beim Lesen Deines Posts des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, dass vom Ergebnis an rueckwaerts recherchiert wurde.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Nachteil der gewinnorientierten Informationsgesellschaft.



Gottlob gibt´s ja immer mal wieder ein paar selbstlose Hinterdiefassadenblicker mit Weltverbesserungsambitionen wie Dich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. November 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> ... Der ich-weiss-nicht-wievielte maessig subtile Versuch, eine Diskussion durch persoenliches Anfeinden zu entsachlichen. Er wird, wie die vor ihm, fruchtlos bleiben.




Darauf antworte ich jetzt mal mit: 





JePe schrieb:


> ... Man muss schon einen bemerkenswerten Sprung in der Schuessel haben...
> ... auch wenn Du das zu suggerieren versuchst. Wuerdest Du Dir anschauen ...
> ...Und wie immer kann ich mich beim Lesen Deines Posts des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, dass vom Ergebnis an rueckwaerts recherchiert wurde. ......
> Gottlob gibt´s ja immer mal wieder ein paar selbstlose Hinterdiefassadenblicker mit Weltverbesserungsambitionen wie Dich.


 
Glashaus und Steine in Kombination mit Henne und Ei ... 

Aber zur Sache: 
Der im verlinkten Artikel benannte Bericht (der wo bitte recherchierbar ist?), der nicht namentlich benannte Beamte des BKA und seine mehr als obskuren Äusserungen sowie deine nicht verlinkten Quellen machen deine Aussagen und Beispiele eben genauso glaubhaft wie meine. Dein persönliches Empfinden ist zudem eben deines. Meines ist anders. Das sollte die Quintessenz meines Beitrages darstellen.

Zur OK und den "aufgestiegenen" ethnischen abgegrenzten, wirtschaftsverbrecherischen Organisationen mit Zugang zu Politik und Gesellschaft gibt es genug Hintergrundberichte, u.a. zu Medien und Stuttgart 21: Fahrt auf schwäbischem Filz - Politik | STERN.DE und Mafia in Deutschland: Im Schlaraffenland - Inland - Politik - FAZ.NET zu Stuttgart 21, oder eher generell: Organisierte Kriminalität: Deutschland - für die Mafia das gelobte Land - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE und Pate der Mafia: "In Deutschland fühlen wir uns sehr wohl" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama
oder mal wieder speziell Immobilien: Leipziger Völlerei - Politik | STERN.DE

Und nun wieder ganz allgemein, dafür aber sehr fundiert zur Geschichte und Gegenwart der OK:
Historisches Institut der RWTH - Mafia - Mafia
und den Gefahren in der globalisierten Wirtschafts- und Finanzwelt:
Wirtschaftskriminalität: ?Banken werden von der Mafia durchdrungen? - Recht & Steuern - Wirtschaft - FAZ.NET

Aber heh? Wo ist dein Problem? Die Italiener, Russen, Albaner und Georgier sind doch auch Ausländer ... 

Du scheinst nicht zu realisieren, dass die von dir angeführten letzten beiden Beispiele und deine angeblich nicht diskutierte "Ausländerkriminalität" die eigentlichen "Nebelkerzen" sind. Diese kleinen Grüppchen, die noch dazu lokal eng begrenzt agieren, sind Minibeispiele. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich denen ihr kleines Ganovenstück gönnen würde, allerdings machst du hier aus der Amöbe eine Mücke, während du, um mal bei dem tierischen Beispiel zu bleiben, bei deiner Betrachtung die Wale außen vor lässt. Auffällig an "Ausländerkriminalität" ist, dass sie eben nur einen kleinen Teilbereich einer viel komplexeren Problematik darstellt:
Organisierter Diebstahl, organisierte Bettelei, Geldwäsche, Schutzgelder, Korruption, Wirtschafts- und Finanzkriminalität sind keine ethnisch begrenzten oder begrenzbaren Straftaten, auch wenn bestimmte Tätergruppierungen aus bestimmten Herkunftsgebieten, diese kriminellen Teilaspekte immer mal wieder abwechselnd abdecken.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. November 2010)

Da wollte uns doch die Frau Schröder (aufsteigendes CDU-Starlet) als Familienministerin endlich mal zeigen, wo der der Islamisten-Hammer hängt...


> Die CDU-Politikerin lässt Forscher ihre These vom Islam als Ursache für Gewalt prüfen, doch die finden keine Belege. Tatsächlich ist es ein Bündel von Faktoren die zusammenspielen, wenn junge Migranten gewalttätig sind.


Gewaltbereitschaft junger Muslime: Blamage für Ministerin Schröder | Politik- Frankfurter Rundschau
... und hat sich da wohl doch ebenso verrechnet, wie unsere PI-Claqueure!
 

Am Rande wollte sie aber dennoch "Recht behalten" und "präventiv" gegen diese Missstände vorgehen, damit die Suggestion muslimischer Gewalt bestehen bleibt...



Was bleibt, ist der fade Beigeschmack dass es sehr wohl Gewaltbereitschaft unter jungen Migranten gibt, die auch zugenommen hat. Jetzt aber auch an der Studie anzuknüpfen und die dazu führende Aspekten anzugehen, ist die Politik nicht in der Lage, lieber möchte man selbst Imame ausbilden.
Dass dieser Ansatz jedoch an den sozialen Strukturen, den gesellschaftlichen Handicaps von Migranten nichts ändert, dass ignoriert man geflissentlich, sind diese gesellschaftlichen Auswüchse ja hausgemacht und dass wollte man nicht wissen. Man wollte nur wieder Sündenböcke und "Schuldige" vorzeigen können, um von der eigenen Unfähigkeit abzulenken.
Tja, der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los.
Traurig ist es iwie trotzdem. Denn damit löst man das Problem nicht, sondern vertieft es.


----------



## JePe (29. November 2010)

Die Faust zum Gebet.

_Nun ist es eine Binsenweisheit unter Kriminologen, dass soziale Ursachen hier eine große Rolle spielen, wer sie nicht beruecksichtigt, vergleicht Aepfel mit Birnen. Deshalb erfassten die Autoren der Studie auch, welchen Schulabschluss die Jugendlichen anstreben, ob die Eltern arbeitslos sind oder Hartz IV beziehen und das Geschlecht. "Doch selbst wenn man diese Faktoren herausrechnet, bleibt ein signifikanter Zusammenhang zwischen Religiositaet und Gewaltbereitschaft", sagt der federfuehrende Autor, Christian Pfeiffer._

Link zur Studie (die Du natuerlich gerne mit linken Binsenweisheiten und vorgeblichem Insiderwissen anonymer Quellen zerreden darfst).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

Hübsche Studie - dubioser Artikel.
Denn ich kann in der Studie irgendwie gar keine Daten zur Religion erkennen, geschweige denn das signifikante Unterschiede nach Berücksichtigung aller anderen Faktoren angegeben werden 

Bezüglich Migranten (um die es hier geht und die auch ausführlich behandelt werden) wurde sogar das genaue Gegenteil ermittelt:

"Darüber hinaus verdeutlicht das Modell, dass sich ein Migrationshintergrund per se bei Einbezug der vermittelnden Variablen (erlebte Elterngewalt, Zustimmung zu  Gewalt legitimierenden Männlich-
keitsnormen, Besuch einer Haupt- oder Förderschule, Inanspruchnahme staatlicher Leistungen) nicht mehr direkt signifikant erhöhend auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Mehrfachtäterschaft auswirkt. Der in bivariaten Analysen noch sehr deutliche Zusammenhang zwischen Migration und Gewalttäterschaft ist also in überwiegendem Maße durch die Bedingungen vermittelt, unter denen Migranten aufwachsen und leben."

"Dies wird in Abbildung 5.24 noch einmal verdeutlicht. Zu erkennen ist, dass der Einfluss des Migra-
tionshintergrunds nahezu verschwindet, wenn die genannten Faktoren berücksichtigt werden. ... Während die Gewalttäterrate bei den Befragten aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien ohne Berücksichtigung jeglicher Hintergrundmerkmale beinahe doppelt so hoch ist wie die der Deutschen und die der Türken immerhin noch um den Faktor 1,8 erhöht ist, fällt der Unterschied bei Berücksichtigung eines hochdelinquenten Freundesnetzwerkes schon deutlich geringer aus. Bei Hinzunahme weiterer relevanter Merkmale (Einstellung gegenüber Gewalt legitimierenden Männlichkeitsnormen, elterliche Gewalterfahrungen, Inanspruchnahme staatlicher Leistungen, Schulform) ist schließlich kein signifikanter Unterschied mehr festzustellen."


nette Dinge, die auch noch drin stehn:

- die häufigste mehrfach Straftat: verkauf von Raubkopien 
- "Dabei lässt sich der Zusammenhang zwischen Migrationshintergrund und Gewalttäterschaft in der Regel bei beiden Geschlechtern gleichermaßen nachweisen (Abbildung 5.7), d.h. wenn Jungen einer bestimmten Herkunft eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Täterrate aufweisen, gilt dies auch für die Mädchen dieser Herkunft."  
- "Eine erste Einschätzung über die Verbreitung von Stereotypen gegenüber Ausländern unter den deutschen Jugendlichen lässt sich anhand der Aussage „In Deutschland gibt es zu viele Ausländer“ vornehmen. Jugendliche aus den norddeutschen Gebieten äußern sich am seltensten zustimmend zu dieser Aussage, die höchsten Raten an zustimmenden Jugendlichen finden sich in den west- und süddeutschen Gebieten.
- "Deutlichere Unterschiede zwischen den Gebieten ergeben sich dagegen für antisemitische Haltungen, die von mehr als doppelt so vielen ostdeutschen wie norddeutschen Befragten befürwortet werden."
- "Hinsichtlich der Schulform ergeben sich die bereits aus bivariaten Analysen zur Ausländerfeindlichkeit bekannten Effekte  einer Höherbelastung niedriger Schulformen im 
Vergleich zu den Gymnasiasten bzw. Waldorfschülern. Das größte Risiko zur Gruppe rechtsextremer 
Jugendlicher zu gehören weisen die Haupt- und Förderschüler auf; gegenüber den Gymnasiasten ist 
deren Risiko um das mehr als Fünffache erhöht." (somit wissenschaftlich belegt: Wo kein Haar drauf, da kein Hirn drin  )


----------



## Medcha (30. November 2010)

Kurz etwas zum Thema Schulwesen:
Unser Schulwesen sanktioniert JEDEN, der nicht im Soll liegt. Jeder deutsche Gegen-den-Strom-Schwimmer kennt das. Für ausländische(alle alternativen Begriffe dafür sind irgendwie noch unsinniger als dieser) Schüler muss das ja noch schlimmer sein. Sie schwimmen per Herkunft gegen den Strom an Schulen mit Hauptanteil von deutschen Schülern. Und auf den "Gettoschulen", wo hauptsächlich Ausländer zur Schule gehen, ist keine Integration möglich, zumindest nicht die, die wir benötigen und wollen. Dieses Schulsystem benachteiligt Ausländer massiv! Nur bildungsstarke Haushalte passen in dieses System.

Daher mein Credo: Moderne Lehrer müssen massive Kulturkenntisse haben. Soll heißen, er oder sie muss Erfahrung mit kulturellen Unterschieden haben(an der Uni: interkulturelle Bildung). Diese Streber vom Gymnasium, die Lehrer werden und nur zum Urlaub andere Kulturen sehen, sollten verboten werden(sehr vereinfacht dargestellt). Wir benötigen sehr viel Verständnis, Lebenserfahrung und Offenheit. Meine Kommolitonen und zukünftige Kollegen besitzen das zu 5%. Alle anderen werden jedem Ausländer immer wieder mit Unverständnis begegnen, dass wären dann 95%. Interesse am anderen Menschen, Volk, Religion ist der Kraftsstoff, der getankt werden muss. 

Wenn ich diesen konservativen Kleinbürgermist höre: erst wir dann die, nur selektieren und so weiter... Ich sage ja, ein Bildungsproblem und vor allem ein menschliches. Die Kritiker(sehr verschöntes Wort) der Ausländer zeigen immer wieder ihren minimierten Horizont und ihre, ich muss es so sagen, Dummheit. Das gibt es in jedem Land. Ist kein speziell deutsches Problem. Deutschland hat einfach das Problem, dass wir sehr reich sind und recht gute Startkonditionen haben. Wie heisst es schön in englisch: "You ain't gettin' jacked if yo pockets ain't fat!" Our pockets are fat! Soll heißen, wenn schon reich, dann bitte im Kopf, das kann uns keiner nehmen. Euren scheiß A4, Playstation 3 oder getunten Golf schon.

Wir müssen eine Basis schaffen auf der sich ein Ausländer integrieren KANN. Viele machen es und ich finde es ganz klasse. Ich war im Ausland und ich habe auch diverse Probleme gehabt. Nach dem Jahrhundert des Terrors (1. und 2. Weltkrieg +++) müssen wir endlich wieder auf einander zu gehen.  Oder anders formuliert: Deutschland den Menschen, Deutsche und Ausländer raus!

PS: Die Mafiadiskussion verzerrt das Bild doch sehr. Passt nicht so recht. >neues Thema


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. November 2010)

Medcha schrieb:


> ..............
> PS: Die Mafiadiskussion verzerrt das Bild doch sehr. Passt nicht so recht. >neues Thema


 
Organisierte Kriminalität mit mafiösen Strukturen ist eben ein Teil der Ausländerkriminalität. Ein sehr großer sogar. Und um Ausländerkriminalität geht es ja hier in diesem Thread - nicht nur um muslimische Jugendkriminalität, auch wenn man sehr bemüht scheint, das auf das Thema zu reduzieren.
Wichtig war mir dies vor allen Dingen deshalb darzustellen, weil eben kaum etwas von der Thematik tabuisiert wird, wie der Threadersteller gern glaubhaft machen möchte, sondern dass im Gegenteil sehr oft polemisierend und undifferenziert über dieses Thema diskutiert wird.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Ausführungen zum Thema sehr gut. 

@ jepe:
Warum sollte ich eine Binsenweisheit mit einer anderen aufrechnen. Wer lesen und Zusammenhänge erfassen kann, darf sich sein Bild gern selbst machen, auch wenn es, wie in deinem Fall evtl. durch falsche Vorurteile gefärbt ist. Nur sollte man dies dann nicht als allgemeingültig verfassen. Das geht nämlich nach hinten los.

Ruyven hat ja schon eine Menge dazu geschrieben, also mach ich mir die Arbeit nicht noch zusätzlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

Medcha schrieb:


> Kurz etwas zum Thema Schulwesen:
> Unser Schulwesen sanktioniert JEDEN, der nicht im Soll liegt. Jeder deutsche Gegen-den-Strom-Schwimmer kennt das. Für ausländische(alle alternativen Begriffe dafür sind irgendwie noch unsinniger als dieser) Schüler muss das ja noch schlimmer sein. Sie schwimmen per Herkunft gegen den Strom an Schulen mit Hauptanteil von deutschen Schülern.



Hmm - das sehe ich nur eingeschränkt so. Das deutsche Schulsystem benachteiligt jeden, der vom normierten Denken und der normierten Leistung abweicht - das kann man (überspitzt) sagen. Aber: Das Kind integrierter Mirgranten (deutlich besserer Ausdruck, da "Ausländer" formell nicht auf Leute mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft zutrifft, die im Rahmen dieser Diskussion aber oft gemeint sind) sollte eigentlich gar keinen besonderen Grund haben, von dieser Norm abzuweichen.



> Daher mein Credo: Moderne Lehrer müssen massive Kulturkenntisse haben.



Was soll das bringen? Bei heutigen Klassengrößen hat ein Lehrer keine Chance, auf spezifische Eigenarten einzelner Schüler einzugehen. Da hilft es auch nicht, wenn er Kenntnisse über die Heimatkultur dessen Eltern hat. (und in kleineren Klassen wäre es auch eindeutig besser, wenn sich der Lehrer mit dem Schüler auseinandersetzt, anstatt Vorurteile darüber zu pflegen, was Eltern seiner Herkunft ihrem Kind vielleicht beigebracht haben)

Wie soll das gehen? Sollen Lehrer sämtliche Kulturen der Welt in- und auswendig kennen?

Warum sollte überhaupt der Unterricht gezielt an fremde Kulturen angepasst werden? Es ist eine Sache, Kulturen zu respektieren. Es ist eine gute Sache, kulturoffen zu sein. Aber aktiv Anstrengungen zu unternehmen und von der eigenen Kultur abzuweichen, um Leute beim nicht-integriertsein zu unterstützen? Das hilft auch den Schülern langfristig nicht weiter. Denn wenn wir nicht gerade die gesamte Gesellschaft auf ihre Kultur umstellen (und es wird schwierig, zeitgleich auf russisch, indisch und türkisch zu wechseln), dann müssen sie so oder so lernen, mit der kulturellen Differenz umzugehen, ohne das Nachteile daraus entstehen. Besser man bringt ihnen das in der Schule bei bzw. unterstützt jeden einzelnen dabei, aus seiner Erziehung resultierende Defizite aufzuholen (jeden, auch Deutsche. Da gibts mehr als genug zu tun), als sie ein paar Jahre weiter in Sicherheit zu wiegen und dann mit 18/19 vor die Wand fahren zu lassen und zeitgleich die schulische Ausbildung insgesamt zu belasten.



> Soll heißen, er oder sie muss Erfahrung mit kulturellen Unterschieden haben(an der Uni: interkulturelle Bildung). Diese Streber vom Gymnasium, die Lehrer werden und nur zum Urlaub andere Kulturen sehen, sollten verboten werden(sehr vereinfacht dargestellt).



Streber von intelligenten Leuten zu trennen ist leider ziemlich schwer (in unserem Schulsystem unmöglich) und gezielt blöde Leute zu Lehrern zu machen kann auch keine Lösung sein. 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Organisierte Kriminalität mit mafiösen Strukturen ist eben ein Teil der Ausländerkriminalität. Ein sehr großer sogar. Und um Ausländerkriminalität geht es ja hier in diesem Thread - nicht nur um muslimische Jugendkriminalität, auch wenn man sehr bemüht scheint, das auf das Thema zu reduzieren.



Man muss aber schon im Auge behalten, das für hochorganisierte Kriminalität andere Mechanismen gelten. Eine Organisation, deren Mitglieder problemlos 1-2 Jahrzehnte agieren, obwohl sie europaweit gesucht werden, wird z.B. durch schärfere Einwanderungsgesetze oder Abschieberegeln (wie sie in der ersten Hälte des Themas gern angesprochen wurden) nicht sonderlich gestört werden.

Aber bislang hat sich die Mehrheit der Interessenten an diesem Thema für ein Verbleib in diesem Thread ausgesprochen und eine ernste Störung laufender Diskussionen ist nicht auszumachen 

Wichtig war mir dies vor allen Dingen deshalb darzustellen, weil eben kaum etwas von der Thematik tabuisiert wird, wie der Threadersteller gern glaubhaft machen möchte, sondern dass im Gegenteil sehr oft polemisierend und undifferenziert über dieses Thema diskutiert wird.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Ausführungen zum Thema sehr gut.


----------



## JePe (30. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Migranten (um die es hier geht und die auch ausführlich behandelt werden) wurde sogar das genaue Gegenteil ermittelt



Was soll das werden - Realsatire?

_*Bei den Mehrfachtaetern erreichen Jugendliche aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien mit 9,4 % den hoechsten Wert gefolgt von jungen Tuerken mit 8,3 %. Am anderen Ende der Skala stehen Jugendliche aus Asien mit 2,6 % und deutsche Jugendliche mit 3,3 %.*  Diese Unterschiede gleichen sich aber vollstaendig aus, wenn man differenzierter vergleicht, d.h. Jugendliche unterschiedlicher Herkunft mit denselben familiaeren, schulischen und sozialen Rahmenbedingungen sowie uebereinstimmenden Werteorientierungen einander gegenueber stellt. Die insgesamt deutlich hoehere Gewalttaeterquote von jungen Migranten beruht danach auf mehreren Belastungsfaktoren, die bei ihnen weit staerker ausgepraegt sind als bei deutschen Jugendlichen. Von zentraler Bedeutung ist dabei, dass junge Migranten weit haeufiger als deutsche Jugendliche Opfer *innerfamiliaerer Gewalt *werden. Besonders hoch belastet sind hier Jugendliche, deren Eltern aus der Tuerkei, aus dem frueheren Jugoslawien sowie aus arabischen oder afrikanischen Laendern stammen. Die Erfahrung innerfamiliaerer Gewalt erhoeht zum einen unmittelbar die Gewaltbereitschaft der Betroffenen deutlich. Zum anderen treten bei diesen Jugendlichen die vier Belastungsfaktoren, die ihrerseits die Gewaltbereitschaft foerdern, wesentlich haeufiger auf. Dies gilt fuer den Alkohol- und Drogenkonsum, die Akzeptanz *gewaltorientierter Maennlichkeitsnormen (sogenannte „Machokultur“)*, fuer das *Schulschwaenzen* und fuer die Nutzung gewalthaltiger Medieninhalte. Der Alkohol- und Drogenkonsum faellt bei jungen Muslimen zwar schwaecher aus als bei den anderen Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund oder den deutschen Jugendlichen, dafuer sind sie aber von den anderen Belastungsfaktoren besonders stark betroffen._

Ich lese da: es gibt kein Migrationshintergrund-macht-boese-Gen (was ich auch nie behauptet habe), aber Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund haben scheinbar gehaeuft ein Problem mit unseren Werten, mit Gleichberechtigung (Stichwort: innerfamiliaere Gewalt, was eine unangebracht freundliche Formulierung fuer das Verpruegeln von Frauen und / oder Kindern ist; siehe auch die Zahlen ab Seite 53) und der Annahme von Bildungsangeboten (auf Seite 36 der Studie kannst Du nachlesen, dass Libanon, Marokko und Tuerkei die drei Herkunftslaender sind, deren Migranten den niedrigsten Schulabschluss anstreben; Iran, Rumaenien und Vietnam dagegen den vergleichsweise hoechsten - nur stellen die einen vergleichsweise kleinen Anteil der Migranten). Kumuliert gesprochen schotten sich weite Teile also ab, ghettoisieren sich selbst und leben in einer Parallelgesellschaft- und kultur an den Anderen vorbei; begegnet man sich doch mal, gibt´s was auf die Mappe. Das erklaert, warum eine Migrantengruppe wie etwa die tuerkische nur zu 44 Prozent die deutsche Staatsbuergerschaft hat, aber zu 28 Prozent - also fast drei Mal so haeufig wie ein Nativer - am Tropf der Transfersysteme haengt (Spitzenreiter sind Menschen aus dem arabischen und afrikanischen Raum mit 39 Prozent). Fuer mich erklaert das auch schluessig, warum Sexualdelikte - die sich nun mal eben nicht ueber wirtschaftliche Verhaeltnisse erklaeren lassen, so komfortabel es fuer manchen auch waere - von einem Teil der Migrationshintergruendler ueberproportional oft begangen werden (Zahlen samt Quellen hatte ich schon frueher verlinkt und wurden stets geflissentlich ignoriert oder schlicht bestritten).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (somit wissenschaftlich belegt: Wo kein Haar drauf, da kein Hirn drin  )



Ja, ja. Was waere ein solcher Thread ohne die unvermeidlichen "Nazis raus"-Schreie. Was ich in der Studie - leider - nicht finde sind Zahlen ueber Antisemitismus und Deutschenfeindlichkeit unter Migranten. Ich waere ueberrascht, wenn sie nicht mindestens gleich hoch oder sogar hoeher waeren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wichtig war mir dies vor allen Dingen deshalb darzustellen, weil eben kaum etwas von der Thematik tabuisiert wird, wie der Threadersteller gern glaubhaft machen möchte(...)



Inzwischen in der Tat weniger als noch vor einem Jahr oder vor zwei Jahren. Was zweifellos auch daran liegt dass ein Ex-Bundesbanker - moegen seine Ableitungen auch fragwuerdig sein - eine haessliche, aber im Grossen und Ganzen nicht widerlegte Bestandsaufnahme gemacht hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das größte Risiko zur Gruppe rechtsextremer
> Jugendlicher zu gehören weisen die Haupt- und Förderschüler auf; gegenüber den Gymnasiasten ist
> deren Risiko um das mehr als Fünffache erhöht." (somit wissenschaftlich belegt: Wo kein Haar drauf, da kein Hirn drin  )


Ist ja nett, dass du hier gleich alle Hauptschüler und Glatzen in einem beleidigst.

Ich habe meiner Ex manche Hausübungen der letzten beiden Gym-Klassen geschrieben und hab mir auch den Maturastoff (Abiturstoff für Deutsche) angesehen und weiß nicht was man sich auf sowas einbilden sollte.

Schöne Grüße noch, von einem Hauptschüler mit Glatze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Was soll das werden - Realsatire?



retour?



> Ich lese da: es gibt kein Migrationshintergrund-macht-boese-Gen (was ich auch nie behauptet habe), aber Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund haben scheinbar gehaeuft ein Problem mit unseren Werten, mit Gleichberechtigung (Stichwort: innerfamiliaere Gewalt, was eine unangebracht freundliche Formulierung fuer das Verpruegeln von Frauen und / oder Kindern ist; siehe auch die Zahlen ab Seite 53) und der Annahme von Bildungsangeboten (auf Seite 36 der Studie kannst Du nachlesen, dass Libanon, Marokko und Tuerkei die drei Herkunftslaender sind, deren Migranten den niedrigsten Schulabschluss anstreben; Iran, Rumaenien und Vietnam dagegen den vergleichsweise hoechsten - nur stellen die einen vergleichsweise kleinen Anteil der Migranten).



Soweit so gut, bekannt und langweilig. Gesucht sind Kausalitäten, nicht Korrelationen. Denn die erbringen keine Lösung.
Das ist ja gerade das schöne an der Studie: Das sie eine Vielzahl von Faktoren berücksichtigt und gegeneinander abwägt und damit differenziert betrachten kann, welche Wirkung z.B. Lebensstandard, Umfeld und Migrationshintergrund haben. und nicht haben.



> Kumuliert gesprochen schotten sich weite Teile also ab, ghettoisieren sich selbst...



Wenn du das da liest, wären wir bei der viel diskutierten Leseschwäche.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. Dezember 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Was soll das werden - Realsatire?
> ...


Eine entwaffnend offene Selbsteinschätzung. 




JePe schrieb:


> Inzwischen in der Tat weniger als noch vor einem Jahr oder vor zwei Jahren. Was zweifellos auch daran liegt dass ein Ex-Bundesbanker - moegen seine Ableitungen auch fragwuerdig sein - eine haessliche, aber im Grossen und Ganzen nicht widerlegte Bestandsaufnahme gemacht hat.



Und dann setzt du auch gleich noch Einen obendrauf, du Schelm. Genial!


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob das hier reinkommt, aber in der Schweiz wird das Thema knallhart gehandhabt, wer nicht den Gesetzen der schweizerischen Justiz folgt und als Ausländer sowieso schon auf der Kippe steht, der muss das Land verlassen.

So einfach geht das dort und dann wird auch nicht stundenlang über "Ausländerkriminalität" gesprochen, da diese dann einfach abgeschoben werden.

Ich muss das neutral sehen, wie die Schweizer, hab also keine Meinung dazu


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, dass man dieses Thema (ehemals: Tabuthema) Ausländer-/Migrantenkriminalität auf zwei Ebenen betrachten muss:
- Einmal soziologisch, man betrachtet Aggregate/Gruppen. Da kann man sagen, dass das Problem zu einem großen Teil ein soziales Problem ist. Arme und Bildungsferne sind eher gewalttätig, egal ob mit Migrationshintergrund oder nicht.
- Und einmal vom Individuum her. Beispielsweise wenn ein ausländischer Vater seinen Sohn schlägt, der Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund andere schlägt, etc. Man kann nämlich sagen, wenn man in der Gruppe XY ist, ist man mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit gewalttätig, vielleicht sogar kausal erklärt durch den sozialen Status, aber das entschuldigt nicht individuelles Fehlverhalten.

Da wäre doch das typische Fördern und Fordern angebracht. Gleiche Aufstiegschancen gewähren, aber bei Straftaten hart durchgreifen. *BÄM!* - Problem gelöst. Oder mach ich mir's zu einfach? Wahrscheinlich. 

Bei der Schweiz freut mich fast alles: Unverblümtes Reden, direkte Demokratie, viel besser geht's nicht. Nur finde ich das Abstimmungsergebnis nicht optimal, denn eine automatische Abschiebung ist eine Extremlösung und Extremlösungen sind eigentlich nie die beste Lösung. Wenn man eine Verschärfung will, hätte es der Gegenvorschlag auch getan. Eine Einzelfallprüfung hätte ich jedenfalls besser gefunden. Stellt euch vor, ihr geht in die Schweiz, beantragt irgendeine Hilfe (Kindergeld vielleicht), gebt irgendwo aus Versehen eine falsche Zahl an, wodurch sich die Leistung um 1 Schweizer Franken pro Monat erhöht und dann werdet ihr sofort ohne Einzelfallprüfung ein paar Jahre rausgeworfen? Heftig.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Dezember 2010)

Heftiges Thema...ich lebe in Berlin, jeder der möchte wird von mir eingeladen sich selber mal ein Bild zu machen wies hier zugeht...mehr will ich auch schon eigentlich gar nichts dazu sagen...


----------

